# what omega owners drive



## zsolt

just want to see if we have the same taste in cars also







here is mine


----------



## Schmed

I guess (at least two of us) have the same taste in cars: ;-)


----------



## Jipstar

This is what I usually drive. (not doing that much driving lately)









This I take out when I feel like dominating the world


----------



## Jib 21

No pics yet as only just picked it up, but BMW 320d M Sport Business Edition (bloody long name!). Need to get my reg plate on it first, then it's picture time


----------



## anonymousmoose

Updated: b-)

And here's my new ride;

06 Mercedes-Benz, C200 Kompressor Avantgarde AMG Sports




































The Star could use a polish, but then again, who else gets this close to it.


----------



## jwalther

BMW + Omega =


----------



## anonymousmoose

Nice, I like large cars. The 7 series model after that one is becoming quite affordable... but I dont know if I'd want to buy an 8 year old BMW in Australia. All the costs are mad.



jwalther said:


> BMW + Omega =


----------



## Schmed

jwalther said:


> BMW + Omega =


Oooh - 740i Sport. Best wheels BMW ever made. M Parallels! |>


----------



## brrrdn

06 wrx sti


----------



## RockyMountainDave

I get a company car with my job, won't admit what it is but it is free. Allows me to invest more in watches. If I bought a car today, no doubt BMW 5 series.


----------



## jwalther

Schmed said:


> I guess (at least two of us) have the same taste in cars: ;-)


You're missing an E36! Love the E46 ZHP 

You're right about the M-Pars. . .


----------



## JP(Canada)

I tend to be attracted to cars that you don't find too often. The Audi V8 Quattro first released in 89 and in small number in North America, is my winter car and the one use when I have more than one passanger. This one's a 93 and looks pretty good for its age....like a good vintage watch 

The Crossfire, a "Daimler Chrysler" child. It's a love it or hate it car...I obviously love it  I drive this in the in the Summer mostly.

One of these or both will likely be replaced this year.

JP


----------



## jwalther

anonymousmoose said:


> Nice, I like large cars. The 7 series model after that one is becoming quite affordable... but I dont know if I'd want to buy an 8 year old BMW in Australia. All the costs are mad.


Prices have dropped through the floor for E38s here in the States. So much so that even with the sometimes exorbitant repair bills, it's still cheaper over time than buying a new Toyota/Honda/Nissan!


----------



## nbourbaki

During the winter months, a 2005 Honda Accord. But when spring time comes


----------



## anonymousmoose

jwalther said:


> Prices have dropped through the floor for E38s here in the States. So much so that even with the sometimes exorbitant repair bills, it's still cheaper over time than buying a new Toyota/Honda/Nissan!


Well they are not quite that cheap here...:roll:

Cheapest I saw was a 2002 745i E65 $38,000AU/$35300US

E38 about $20,000AU/$18,600US


----------



## anonymousmoose

What is this... the BMW club now? :think:

Looks like most people here have a BMW. Great cars. One day it will be a toss up between BMW & Audi. Perhaps in 2 years time when my car comes off lease.


----------



## Mystro

My German muscle car..ie (Daddies good car)
Audi S4 4.2L 40V V8 quattro



























4.2 40v V8









Recaro alcantara seats in back too for my kids.









The family muscle truck 4x4
Durango Limited 5.7L Hemi









Daddies hunting truck:
Dodge Power wagon 5.7Hemi V8 4x4









Daddies Harley Davidson:
Heritage Springer chopped and dropped.








Mommies car is a Jeep Cherokee.


----------



## Dixan

Schmed, is that red E30 an M3?

Currently have an Audi TT quattro coupe and a Mercedes SL500 (technically it's my father's; he bought it, but never drove it at all, so I've adopted it ;-)). Always looking for a nice Porsche 993....

Some nice rides being shared here!

TTQC









SL


----------



## anthonyc

i see bmw is popular here :-!

heres mine


----------



## Mystro

I was a big time Porsche guy with a 930, and a 993 C4. I lost interest when Porsche went to water cooled 911's. And now I am a Audi (S) guy. Before my S4 I had a very modded TTqR (APR) and before that a 2001 S4. I am seeing a pattern here with Omegas. 



Dixan said:


> Schmed, is that red E30 an M3?
> 
> Used to be really into BMWs, still like them. Currently have an Audi TT quattro coupe and a Mercedes SL500 (technically it's my father's; he bought it, but never drove it at all, so I've adopted it ;-)). Always looking for a nice Porsche 993....
> 
> Some nice rides being shared here!


----------



## anonymousmoose

Dixan said:


> Mercedes SL500 (technically it's my father's; he bought it, but never drove it at all, so I've adopted it ;-))


 One of my all time favourites. What year?

When I can afford it I would like a nice modern BMW/Audi and a...









I just love that shape.


----------



## Dixan

R230, 2005. Bought the SL500 on 05/05/05. I love R129s. Hope to get a later model one one day as well. I like the Silver Arrows, but the two tone interior on those isn't as successful as on other manufacturers' interiors.

I drool over Truspeed's inventory all the time. I'm currently overseas, so the cars are all packed away (no need for a personal car here; company car, scary road traffic). I will have either a nice 993 or a Cayman S when I finally get home....


----------



## aayellow

This is my trio right now.
Sadly, I will have to let the Land Rover and Jetta go in the spring because we have two little ones now.
I am resisting a minivan but will settle for a nice Audi or Volvo wagon.


----------



## mrsnak

I can guarantee I'm one of the only people in the U.S. you'll ever meet who has these two :-d


----------



## zsolt

Schmed said:


> I guess (at least two of us) have the same taste in cars: ;-)


 love your cars


----------



## zsolt

anonymousmoose said:


> Australian built version of your caddilac I guess... a GM car. Holden Caprice
> 
> Although some dips*** rolled a trolly into the side at the shops this evening. I am always so darn careful where I park. I parked close the entrance just this once to get some milk. No note left nothing... may have been punk kids. Pretty pissed off right now.


 is this a cadillac catera?


----------



## hks3sgte

Here's my Land Cruiser. I'm a future Omega owner. Still waiting on a 2254.50...


----------



## Dixan

hks3sgte said:


> Here's my Land Cruiser. I'm a future Omega owner. Still waiting on a 2254.50...


That is awesome. Such a classic vehicle. Used to have the contemporary 4Runner. Loved that car.


----------



## dienstuhr

2007 Volkswagen GTI is the daily driver (well, I walk to work so I don't drive every day) :-!










1972 Datsun 240Z, I've had for 20 years but it's for sale...





































And a 1995 Ducati 900SS/SP, for the rare nice summer day:










Great thread! :-!

Cheers

d.


----------



## ohmegah

mrsnak said:


> I can guarantee I'm one of the only people in the U.S. you'll ever meet who has these two :-d


Very cool :-!
-wjb


----------



## phopwood

I used to think that it was a little strange to post pictures of your watches, but now we have entered a whole new dimension of odd. 

So this is what I bumble around in, I love that fact that many of you keep you cars so clean, this is the normal state of mine. Washing a Landy is a sin.

Peter


----------



## anonymousmoose

zsolt said:


> is this a cadillac catera?


Holden Caprice...
http://www.webwombat.com.au/motoring/news_reports/xrt_caprice.htm

No idea if they have them in the States. Australia exports them to China & Arab countries I know of.


----------



## Aquaracer1

2008 BMW 328xi :-!


----------



## TheJeanyus

Daily driver, hunting/camping vehicle...2008 F150 FX4 Supercrew:










Weekend toy...2004 Corvette Z06:










At 150 mph around Talladega Superspeedway:


----------



## anjasola

This one for work:










and this one for play:


----------



## BaCaitlin

This...










okay..so I don't drive it but I'm on it every weekday ....


----------



## Dixan

anjasola said:


> This one for work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one for play:


Wow! Both are so elegant. Is your QP a pre-Automatic? One of my favorite, well... four-doors. ;-) Truly beautiful "Pagoda." Stunning. This place is near my hometown; they get a nice one in there once in a while... http://www.mercedes-benz-classic.com/content/classic/mpc/mpc_classic_website/en/mpc_home/mbc/home/classic/classic_center_usa.html


----------



## skoochy

mrsnak said:


> I can guarantee I'm one of the only people in the U.S. you'll ever meet who has these two :-d


My GF wants to (well, wants ME to) start collecting older small cars, and I've decided I need to stop by your place to collect some. ;-)

Especially the Morris.

-s-


----------



## PBL

No my everyday vehicle because I travel on business, but this is what I drive when not working if the weather is right. :-d










Bruce


----------



## hks3sgte

Dixan said:


> That is awesome. Such a classic vehicle. Used to have the contemporary 4Runner. Loved that car.


Thank you. Both are great 4x4s! I Especially love the 1st Gen 4Runner



phopwood said:


> I used to think that it was a little strange to post pictures of your watches, but now we have entered a whole new dimension of odd.
> 
> So this is what I bumble around in, I love that fact that many of you keep you cars so clean, this is the normal state of mine. Washing a Landy is a sin.
> 
> Peter


Looks great.


----------



## chainy75

BMW E46 M3


----------



## Hippocampus

Never took a pic of it because it's not really anything to look at :-d, but I've got a '99 Volvo S80 in forest green. It's a tank though, and excellent in the snow. A bit expensive to maintain but then it doesn't fall apart too easily b-) 

My father is working on an '81 Delorean, and he's got a 2004 Corvette in a dark silver/ gunmetal sort of color. 

Though I'd love to get like about an '87 Jaguar XJS, or an XJ6 from the same period... Love them both. Still have mixed feelings on the new XJ though :think:


----------



## paduncan

Jeep Grand Cherokee, Limited Edition (Hemi 5.7 L) 2008, Forest Green, Chrome accenting.


----------



## chrono_lover

Nice cars everyone!

In the winter and for some off-road fun, I drive this...










When it's warm outside or for some on-road fun, I drive this...


----------



## Grandpa Munster

I drive a company van, no pics, far too boring.


----------



## Fagan

This is how I roll. Nissan 350


----------



## KatGirl

I drive this small black car. I think it's_ foreign_?










;-) KAT


----------



## gatorcpa

Here's my car from a soon to be defunct manufacturer:










I'm not a big GM fan right now...

Take care,
gatorcpa


----------



## blitz16v




----------



## RALaustin

I rock the Toyota Sequoia on weekends with kids, dogs and various watercraft accessories hanging out. I drive a BMW X5 to work -- after about 20 years of various types of Jeeps.


----------



## Statts

Skoda Octavia 2.0 TDi, it does the job very well. Hu-uge boot, v handy for 20 month old daughter's paraphenalia and 50+ mpg :-!


----------



## atxtj

My speedy will be here in a couple weeks, so I thought I'd share.
I'm a VW guy, through and through.









My GTI and Jetta.









GTI on course.


----------



## davhei

Don't even own a car! YEAH!


----------



## Chronohound

This for now...










Someday this o|


----------



## scamp007

Seems to be quite a few BMW's, I picked mine up just before christmas having opted out of the company car scheme I was in.
So far I like it a lot but we haven't had the weather yet to really stretch it's legs.

Sean


----------



## Kura808

nice rx-7 =) always wanted a rx-7 when i was younger lol
i drive a mazda too. it's a protege5 and i had it since i was 17.

seeing everyone's cars makes me wish i could afford a bmw =P some day though



PBL said:


> No my everyday vehicle because I travel on business, but this is what I drive when not working if the weather is right. :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce


----------



## cshields

Soon to be Omega owner, drive Scion TC


----------



## watch-man7777

2006 Nissan Maxima. Hey it's paid for :-!


----------



## jaytaylor

Currently driving an 09 Golf GTi 

Want to be driving an Austin Healy or an aston martin


----------



## Schmed

jwalther said:


> You're missing an E36! Love the E46 ZHP
> 
> You're right about the M-Pars. . .


Yep - my first Bimmer was an E36 M3. Saw the same exact one on the road today - white with grey interior. Great car.


----------



## Schmed

Dixan said:


> Schmed, is that red E30 an M3?


Yes sir - 1991 M3 with 87,000 miles!


----------



## anonymousmoose

Whats the reliability like on an E46 Coupe. M3 or 330i. Problem with Australia is all parts need to shipped from Europe and get taxed pretty heavy. Plus all our mechanics arn't trained for Euro cars unless you find a specialist who can charge what he wants.

I might be better off with a later model E90 sedan. But Australias entry level BMW is 4-cylinder and your paying $15,000 more for a 6. But I got 2 years to make up my mind. Not even sure if I will go BMW, Audi or stick with Holden and get the next model Caprice.


----------



## Schmed

anonymousmoose said:


> Whats the reliability like on an E46 Coupe. M3 or 330i. Problem with Australia is all parts need to shipped from Europe and get taxed pretty heavy. Plus all our mechanics arn't trained for Euro cars unless you find a specialist who can charge what he wants.
> 
> I might be better off with a later model E90 sedan. But Australias entry level BMW is 4-cylinder and your paying $15,000 more for a 6. But I got 2 years to make up my mind. Not even sure if I will go BMW, Audi or stick with Holden and get the next model Caprice.


Well... Holden makes some great cars. I wanted to get a G8 GXP (Holden Commodore?), but the lease price was crazy.

I think an E46 or E90 is a reliable, relatively inexpensive car to own. I got 28 mpg on my 330i (E46 and E90), and very low maintenance costs. No issues other than oil changes, brakes, tires.


----------



## kimnkk

After seeing the crazy, classic and nice cars on here i'm not sure if i should even be owning an Omega :-d


----------



## giralda

What a great thread.

Here's my family truckster:
2002 Volvo V70XC with 77k miles


----------



## Thai

2008 Toyota Sienna Limited 2wd...daily driver and family hauler

2004 Mercedes G500 with mild off-road mods...off-road toy and expedition vehicle

My wife drives a 2009 Acura TSX base model.


----------



## aw198

Fagan said:


> This is how I roll. Nissan 350


Me too, here's mine........










:-!


----------



## Aquaracer1

Schmed said:


> Well... Holden makes some great cars. I wanted to get a G8 GXP (Holden Commodore?), but the lease price was crazy.
> 
> I think an E46 or E90 is a reliable, relatively inexpensive car to own. I got 28 mpg on my 330i (E46 and E90), and very low maintenance costs. No issues other than oil changes, brakes, tires.


2 yrs of ownership on my e90. $0 maint cost for three yrs included. No issues whatsoever. Car is highly recommended :-!. Had a B7 Audi 2.0T 6 spd before. Also an amazing car. Not sure if I am more of a car or watch enthusiest. It would be tough to see either go...


----------



## TheBluePrince

Loving the E30 M3 and the SL Pagoda |> Both cars i've driven a fair bit and have great memories of/from, seeing the pics of these two nice ones has made me smile :thanks


----------



## j.a.p

'08 Ford Escape Hybrid. Work for Ford Drive a Ford!


----------



## fsabala

I could only find this photo of my black E90 and it's the interior.


----------



## jmsrolls

1964 Silver Cloud III:










Fr. John†


----------



## aaronk

Toyota Tacoma


----------



## trucheli

Here is my 2009 E92 M3. Another BMW fan.


----------



## Cicindela

*Current, Cross Country, last year on the way to Chisos Mountains, Big Bend Nat Park, TX.*









Before the Cross Country old green "Cicindela" served me well










*Omegas were meant to explore*


----------



## OmegaMike

Us Seamaster boys drive these... paid extra for pink.


----------



## riteoff

My baby for some time as i hunt for another VW Golf MK1


----------



## Rippin

*One more Audi here....*


----------



## roseskunk

Well, I used to collect vintage Land Cruisers. When my mother passed a few years back, I got her 2001 Toyota Corolla with 13k miles on it. Went from 12mpg to nearly 40. Sold the cruisers, still drive the Corolla, 130k miles later. Uh, if you want pics, I'll have to go take them... :roll:

Nope, don't make much money anymore, but I do get twenty weeks off every year... ;-)


----------



## suparobg

I drive a 2004 Pontianc Grand Prix GTP Comp G. Mildly modified as it already comes with the Supercharged V6 engine. I am at work now so I will post up a couple of pics tomorrow.


----------



## Zidane




----------



## ksanders

Just got this one last fall...My first car. The rest have been/are pickup trucks.

This one's our middle age crisis. C5 Z06. 405 HP 0-60 in 3.9S 0-100 in 9 seconds.


----------



## NMGE17

Company car for me too...



















Nigel


----------



## Veitchy

jmsrolls said:


> 1964 Silver Cloud III:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fr. John†


A PloProf and a Rolls. Is this guy cool or what b-).

Gourgeous car mate. Gorgeous.


----------



## chrono_lover

Thai said:


> 2008 Toyota Sienna Limited 2wd...daily driver and family hauler
> 
> 2004 Mercedes G500 with mild off-road mods...off-road toy and expedition vehicle
> 
> My wife drives a 2009 Acura TSX base model.


Wow, it's nice to see someone actually take their G-Wagon offroad! :-!


----------



## KatGirl

jmsrolls said:


> 1964 Silver Cloud III:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fr. John†


Niiiiiiiiiiice!:-! I'm guessing that's for car shows?:think: What's your daily ride?

;-) KAT


----------



## anonymousmoose

Now THATS a Mercedes 4x4. None of that executive/soccer mom look. Best MB 4x4 shape ever!



Thai said:


> 2004 Mercedes G500 with mild off-road mods...off-road toy and expedition vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## anonymousmoose

Now there is a car worthy of the Monopoly Man himself. And let's face it, Monopoly Man is pure class all the way.










jmsrolls said:


> 1964 Silver Cloud III:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fr. John†


----------



## Cicindela

anonymousmoose said:


> Now there is a car worthy of the Monopoly Man himself. And let's face it, Monopoly Man is pure class all the way.


In the US we provide all of our clergy with Rolls Royce , Although I am a bit surprised at the age of Father John's. Generally a man on his statue would be provided a new Bentley. This one must be just for ceremonial occasions.

Here is an image of Father Johns wife picking him up for a bit of Omega shopping during the recent Holidays







:roll:

John is a rather modest man, however I have it on good authority that Jay Leno has his buddy Father John pick out all of his car classic purchases for him.

Yes the man is a bit of a automobile maniac, but he has slowed down quite a bit from his youthful days of racing Ducati's on the streets of Rome.  forgot we're not supposed to talk about that since that incident in St Peter's Square. Ciao.


----------



## Arrgo

My Summer car, snugly tucked away right now :-d


----------



## IAMsterdam

This is how I drive :-d:










Living in Amsterdam, it's the way to go. Never had a car and never wanted one.


----------



## blackstallion

This used to be my daily driver.










Until I dropped this in the engine bay










and it became this










Not necessarily a daily driver but tame enough for the road even with these MT ET Streets


----------



## Mystro

_A "M" car_....I am noticing a performance trend as well. Most Omega guys want the high performance model...BMW "M" and Audi "S" cars, and cars with big v8's in them.....I guess we are so concerned about time that we need to get everywhere real fast.:-d



Arrgo said:


> My Summer car, snugly tucked away right now :-d


----------



## AAP

Mystro said:


> _A "M" car_....I am noticing a performance trend as well. Most Omega guys want the high performance model...BMW "M" and Audi "S" cars, and cars with big v8's in them.....I guess we are so concerned about time that we need to get everywhere real fast.:-d


An alternative analysis: fancy watches, fast cars, small . . . :-d

Watch out guys and gals. I'm coming after you in my Hyundai Santa Fe (two car seats in the the back and lookin' for trouble). :-d


----------



## john wilson

scamp007 said:


> Seems to be quite a few BMW's, I picked mine up just before christmas having opted out of the company car scheme I was in.
> So far I like it a lot but we haven't had the weather yet to really stretch it's legs.
> 
> Sean


Wow Sean...long time no see! How are you. John Wilson


----------



## fsabala

Fancy watches and fancy cars. Maybe the next thread will be what kind of house do you live in haha


----------



## Arrgo

Mystro said:


> _A "M" car_....I am noticing a performance trend as well. Most Omega guys want the high performance model...BMW "M" and Audi "S" cars, and cars with big v8's in them.....I guess we are so concerned about time that we need to get everywhere real fast.:-d


Fast can be good :-! Depends on the situation ;-)


----------



## john wilson

jmsrolls said:


> 1964 Silver Cloud III:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fr. John†


Hey John, I thought you sold this one? I guess it was the other one.


----------



## ginandtonic

*Greased Lighting, of course!*

I like to burn up the quarter mile:


----------



## Flashharry

Here I am with a couple of my oldies playing James Bond...


----------



## john wilson

#2.







#3.







#4.







#5.







#6.







#7.







#8.







#9.







#10.







#11.







#12.







#13.







#14.


----------



## john wilson

Forgot my work bus. Want one? Only $280,000.


----------



## suparobg

Here is a few pics of my 04 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP CompG (Supercharged V6 ) Lightly modified recently put in a Cold Air Intake (latee summer so no pics yet)


----------



## zs180v6

Audi S3 sportback for me, had her for just a year now...loving it.


----------



## TobyJC

LOL! had to chuckle at this one. I know what you mean though, I was in Amsterdam in September and we rented bikes. Super fun!


----------



## Aquaracer1

zs180v6 said:


> Audi S3 sportback for me, had her for just a year now...loving it.


Nice car |>


----------



## Madrox

no photos cuz it's dirty as all hell right now thanks to the lovely Chicago winter. 

Winter i drive a 1999 Jeep Cherokee(LOVE MY JEEP)

Summer i rock my Felt Dispatch single speed.


----------



## 6_Myles

Close enough to mine:

7.3L of Turbo Diesel furry running on homemade biodiesel and waste veg. oil. 
Also runs around a 14 sec. 1/4 mile, not too bad for approx. #8000lbs


----------



## Mathew J

The one my wife made me sell


----------



## Mize

4Runner for me. I feel so ordinary in the company of all these great cars.


----------



## amartolos




----------



## john wilson

suparobg said:


> Here is a few pics of my 04 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP CompG (Supercharged V6 ) Lightly modified recently put in a Cold Air Intake (latee summer so no pics yet)


Nice! I had the Grand Prix GXP ( Made in Canada).


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

OmegaMike said:


> Us Seamaster boys drive these... paid extra for pink.


Thank you for sharing the photo. I could not stop laughing. :-d
It's hilarious. :-!


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

Toyota Camry for me


----------



## Thai

chrono_lover said:


> Wow, it's nice to see someone actually take their G-Wagon offroad! :-!





anonymousmoose said:


> Now THATS a Mercedes 4x4. None of that executive/soccer mom look. Best MB 4x4 shape ever!


Thanks. Here are some more videos and pics: http://www.toyota-4runner.org/off-roading-home-monst4rs/18785-off-roading-video-my-g.html

I am even famous on CNET: http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13746_7-10234150-48.html?tag=TOCmoreStories.0 :-d

I have not gone off-roading in over 2 years because i am the father of 2 toddlers...so, no off-roading yet....

Nowadays, it just sits in my garage collecting dust as i drive my minivan everywhere. :-!


----------



## fdwyer

2004 545i :-!


----------



## Schmed

"what Omega owners *drive*" (I don't OWN it, but I did DRIVE it, and I wore my 2254.50 the whole time! :-!)

2007 911 GT3:


----------



## Lymmlad

I'd love an E46 M3 but sadly I spend to much money on holidays! My car is a year 2000 B5 VW Passat 1.8 SE, seen a few miles though at 161k


----------



## Force-1

2008 C6 Corvette


















2008 Mazda CX-9


















2006 Cadillac STS


















Wife also has a 2008 Hyundai Santa Fe Ltd, but no Force-4. She wanted a UNM plate. :-(


----------



## Arrgo

Force-1 said:


> 2008 C6 Corvette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 Mazda CX-9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 Cadillac STS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife also has a 2008 Hyundai Santa Fe Ltd, but no Force-4. She wanted a UNM plate. :-(


Very forceful :-d:-d:-d


----------



## izwaniimc

another bmw here, a gift from my mother for passing my International Baccalaureate foundation course few years back....nothing special just plain old bmw...














































...but still lovin it:-!


----------



## Greg993

sorry


----------



## Greg993

2007 Audi RS4 (looks like this one)










1996 Porsche 993 Carrera 4


----------



## Thork

BMW rocks :-!


----------



## four of diamonds

Daily driver is a 1997 Ford Taurus SHO. 174K miles, V8 32 valve. Owned since new. 

Finally purchased another car last summer - 2005 Cadillac CTS-V. 5.7 liter V8, 6 speed manual, 0-60 4.6 seconds. 

No pics. My rides are a blur going down GA 400.


----------



## Bwana




----------



## sunnykk

Looks like, speed is the theme here.

You can add another Bimmer to the list.


----------



## NotEnoughTimeOnMyHands

Maybe we should re-name this the BMW forum...:-d


----------



## john wilson

NotEnoughTimeOnMyHands said:


> Maybe we should re-name this the BMW forum...:-d


Be My Wilson?


----------



## mmcleaning

It may not be a sports car but I enjoy it, I only really use it for commuting anyhow. The harley, now that travels lots b-)


----------



## scamp007

john wilson said:


> Wow Sean...long time no see! How are you. John Wilson


Hey John, I'm fine thanks, hope you're well, haven't been around much, our company financial year end is December so the end of year always means a lot of hours in the office, but we're clear of that now so I'm back in the fold.

Always nice to see pics of that scary beast you drive, (Not the bus!), the M5 is proving to be quite good fun, the previous owner has had the speed limiter removed though I'm not sure I have the bottle to check out those 200mph claims!

Sean


----------



## carlhaluss

I don't even have a driver's licence any more! :-!This is how I get around. I walk to work, and spend most of my time around the neighbourhood. And I spend most of my money on watches:;-)










Cheers,
Carl


----------



## audphile1

Am I the first one here with a Lex?

my previous ride









this is my ride now.


----------



## fiji5

Here is my ride in Australia, a Toyota Landcruiser. Also in the photo is my baby and my daughter in the window!










In France we also drive a Toyota, it is under there!










Sorry for the picture quality, both were taken with the phone.


----------



## john wilson

scamp007 said:


> Hey John, I'm fine thanks, hope you're well, haven't been around much, our company financial year end is December so the end of year always means a lot of hours in the office, but we're clear of that now so I'm back in the fold.
> 
> Always nice to see pics of that scary beast you drive, (Not the bus!), the M5 is proving to be quite good fun, the previous owner has had the speed limiter removed though I'm not sure I have the bottle to check out those 200mph claims!
> 
> Sean


You have a great car also Sean! I'm glad all is well...my car over in your neck of the woods is the: 
Vauxhall VXR8. http://www.fquick.com/videos/Clarkso...hall_VXR8/3911


----------



## Elmo18

izwaniimc said:


> another bmw here, a gift from my mother for passing my International Baccalaureate foundation course few years back....nothing special just plain old bmw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but still lovin it:-!


Nice Job on the International Baccalaureate. I also passed that  Did you get the full IB diploma? Always good to have on the resume.

Best,
ilham


----------



## scutchins

I seem to like Honda.
2008 CBR1000RR:









2007 Honda Ridgeline:










2006 CRF250X:


----------



## KatGirl

Does anyone else find it vaguely disturbing that there has been such an overwhelming respose to a thread about cars on a watch forum?????:-s


;-) KAT


----------



## Lowflight

cal 911 flightmaster on wrist...yes, I know about my socks...but it was December and chilly


----------



## uktrailmonster

Classic 911


----------



## carlhaluss

KatGirl said:


> Does anyone else find it vaguely disturbing that there has been such an overwhelming respose to a thread about cars on a watch forum?????:-s
> 
> ;-) KAT


I suppose it's just a bit of fun really. A passing curiosity on the part of some: "Let's see if peoples' car standards match their standards for watches." What I would also be interested in seeing, is how many responses one would get on a post re: How many people do not have a car?
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## JonF

I also have a BMW... a 2002 330CI. I thought I'd share these pics instead though. This isn't mine... it's a friends... but I've driven it at the track pictured in the second pic several times.


----------



## Andrés

VW Bora TDI


----------



## Chronohound

KatGirl said:


> Does anyone else find it vaguely disturbing that there has been such an overwhelming respose to a thread about cars on a watch forum?????:-s
> 
> ;-) KAT


You know what they say Kat....boys and their toys.;-)


----------



## MickyD

my car:









Her car (with my old car in the background, it was hit up the rear on a freeway and written off in the time between ordering the BMW and it arriving


----------



## Rippin

Chronohound said:


> You know what they say Kat....boys and their toys.;-)


I hear ya. There's a huge car enthusiast site and one of the forums on that site is dedicated to watches. They seem to go hand in hand. b-)


----------



## gjlelec

Daily wearer is a geek watch from the 70s, Omega Time Computor II, daily drive is a stinky Renault Trafic van but on sunny days i get to be Mr Bond :-! well err,slightly greying, overweight Mr Bond (with a different geek watch)


----------



## JonF

Beautiful! What model Aston is that?



gjlelec said:


> Daily wearer is a geek watch from the 70s, Omega Time Computor II, daily drive is a stinky Renault Trafic van but on sunny days i get to be Mr Bond :-! well err,slightly greying, overweight Mr Bond (with a different geek watch)


----------



## Georgeair

Another from Germany here, taken at pickup last summer.

Clearly the theme here could be speed thrills!


----------



## gjlelec

Db9


----------



## john wilson

Georgeair said:


> Another from Germany here, taken at pickup last summer.
> 
> Clearly the theme here could be speed thrills!


Or....I love Germany.


----------



## mrsnak

skoochy said:


> My GF wants to (well, wants ME to) start collecting older small cars, and I've decided I need to stop by your place to collect some. ;-)
> 
> Especially the Morris.
> 
> -s-


I know where to find them, AND get parts for them. :-!

The Morris has a Datsun B210 motor and automatic trans in it, so very roadworthy. Since the 210 was a blueprint of the MG motor (Datsun licensed it for them), these fit well. Truck also has an Austin Healy Sprite front disk brake conversion.

Here's my dream car:


----------



## Johanne

No good pictures at the moment. Q45 Anniversary Edition.


----------



## tapedeck74

LOL, nice cars guys. 
I drive a 1998 Ford Contour SE, bought it used last year for $1K. 
I paid more than that for my 2254.


----------



## zsolt

gjlelec said:


> Daily wearer is a geek watch from the 70s, Omega Time Computor II, daily drive is a stinky Renault Trafic van but on sunny days i get to be Mr Bond :-! well err,slightly greying, overweight Mr Bond (with a different geek watch)


 love the bond car


----------



## john wilson




----------



## NMGE17

john wilson said:


>


Very atmospheric shot John!

Went to see Sherlock Holmes with my boys at the weekend and that would have fitted right in (maybe even the car too :think

Nigel


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

john wilson said:


>


Absolutely amazing shot IMHO.


----------



## tomee

2JZ no sh*t 
sold this last year


----------



## john wilson

NMGE17 said:


> Very atmospheric shot John!
> 
> Went to see Sherlock Holmes with my boys at the weekend and that would have fitted right in (maybe even the car too :think
> 
> Nigel


Thanks Nigel and OMEGAFORCE. It was taken just last night in heavy fog.







#2.







#3.







#4.







#5.







#6.


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

AAP said:


> An alternative analysis: fancy watches, fast cars, small . . . :-d
> 
> Watch out guys and gals. I'm coming after you in my Hyundai Santa Fe (two car seats in the the back and lookin' for trouble). :-d


hahahahaha....
This is what I drive too Alex!!! I really like my Santa Fe too!
Wife drives a Chrysler Town & County mommie van. Neither are "cool" enough to take pics of!!!!:-d


----------



## Rippin

john wilson said:


> #5.


This is a great shot! Was there any post-processing on this one? The lighting on the car is great.


----------



## kmacdc

Plan on picking up my first Seamaster ASAP, but this be what I drive.


----------



## john wilson

Rippin said:


> This is a great shot! Was there any post-processing on this one? The lighting on the car is great.


Thank's. I shoot RAW. 98 percent of the time it's light and contrast. And just a little of that...I like to get it right on the spot. John Wilson


----------



## john wilson




----------



## kmacdc

09' cts


----------



## jooboy

my two rides. saw at least one s2k on here as well as a few subies.


----------



## erico

'01 BMW 325Ci. Would love to cherry up an E36 M3 and/or an E46 M3 someday...


----------



## EL

I'm not worthy to contribute to this thread. High end watches do mesh with high end cars, for sure.

I do like cars, but not car payments. So while I wish I could drive more of a status symbol, I have a very humble stable of vehicles that serve my family quite well. 2010 will usher in a new daily driver for me, coinciding with my 40th birthday. I'm looking at a couple of sport wagon options, but probably won't buy anything until late March or early 2Q. I've been saving for a long time.

My current vehicle list from new to old.

- 2007 Honda Accord (wife's daily driver)
- 2002 Isuzu Trooper (family truckster, how I carry gear to gigs)
- 1995 Honda Civic (my daily beater, gets 42 mpg)
- 1981 Chevy Pickup (3-on-the-tree, inherited from my grandfather when he passed away in 1990, perfect for home improvement shopping and trips to the dump, only has 72k actual miles)

Regards,
Eric


----------



## erico

EL said:


> I'm not worthy to contribute to this thread. High end watches do mesh with high end cars, for sure.
> 
> I do like cars, but not car payments. So while I wish I could drive more of a status symbol, I have a very humble stable of vehicles that serve my family quite well. 2010 will usher in a new daily driver for me, coinciding with my 40th birthday. I'm looking at a couple of sport wagon options, but probably won't buy anything until late March or early 2Q. I've been saving for a long time.
> 
> My current vehicle list from new to old.
> 
> - 2007 Honda Accord (wife's daily driver)
> - 2002 Isuzu Trooper (family truckster, how I carry gear to gigs)
> - 1995 Honda Civic (my daily beater, gets 42 mpg)
> - 1981 Chevy Pickup (3-on-the-tree, inherited from my grandfather when he passed away in 1990, perfect for home improvement shopping and trips to the dump, only has 72k actual miles)
> 
> Regards,
> Eric


status symbol :roll:


----------



## jooboy

Absolutely nothing wrong with those cars. What sport wagons are you looking into? I hope you are considering a Subaru!


----------



## EL

erico said:


> status symbol :roll:


I don't understand eyes rolling?



jooboy said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with those cars. What sport wagons are you looking into? I hope you are considering a Subaru!


I'm only scratching the surface of what's out there, but I hope to replace my daily beater with something that achieves reasonable fuel economy but also supports the utility I need to haul music gear to gigs. I currently leverage my Isuzu Trooper for this purpose and it gets 15 mpg, maybe 18 mpg on a good day, plus it drives like a big truck. This is not so much fun on road trips that I may take several times per month and was hoping to get a more comfortable ride that I use for daily commuting and weekend gigs. The shortlist so far:


Jetta TDI wagon: Huge cargo capacity, reports of nearly 50 mpg. Con: We used to own a new Beetle that was unreliable, so I'm a little gun-shy on the VW brand.
 Subaru Outback: Great cargo capacity, solid reliability, AWD for when you need it. Con: MPG not so great, but possibly a worthy trade-off based on the AWD and utility
Subaru Forrester: Similar to the Outback, maybe closer to being an SUV. I have not compared the specs and cargo space carefully enough to know which is better for me. The Outback seems sportier from a look and feel standpoint.
 BMW 3 or 5 series wagon: I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the BMW. I have at least 10 friends that own BMWs and I just love them. I don't know if I can afford to take the depreciation hit myself though I prefer to purchase brand new. I would most likely look at lightly pre-owned models and decide if I could pull it off over the long run. Con: I've heard repairs are spendy after warranty ends.
 Audi wagons: Similar to BMW, pretty much all my comments hold true for Audi.
 Honda Crosstour: This is a new one and not sure it will work, but I've been a Honda guy for a long time. If the utility bay is decent, I would give it a shot. Con: Kinda weird looking.
 Toyota Venza: Pretty roomy Camry wagon-type with good reviews and probably a good reliability factor. Con: A little bland, perhaps hitting an older demographic than I might like to achieve.

I may be forgetting a few, but these are the ones that have my juices flowing at the moment. I'm also considering a few smaller hatchback options.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## john wilson

#2.


----------



## jwalther

EL said:


> I don't understand eyes rolling?
> 
> I'm only scratching the surface of what's out there, but I hope to replace my daily beater with something that achieves reasonable fuel economy but also supports the utility I need to haul music gear to gigs. I currently leverage my Isuzu Trooper for this purpose and it gets 15 mpg, maybe 18 mpg on a good day, plus it drives like a big truck. This is not so much fun on road trips that I may take several times per month and was hoping to get a more comfortable ride that I use for daily commuting and weekend gigs. The shortlist so far:
> 
> 
> Jetta TDI wagon: Huge cargo capacity, reports of nearly 50 mpg. Con: We used to own a new Beetle that was unreliable, so I'm a little gun-shy on the VW brand.
> Subaru Outback: Great cargo capacity, solid reliability, AWD for when you need it. Con: MPG not so great, but possibly a worthy trade-off based on the AWD and utility
> Subaru Forrester: Similar to the Outback, maybe closer to being an SUV. I have not compared the specs and cargo space carefully enough to know which is better for me. The Outback seems sportier from a look and feel standpoint.
> BMW 3 or 5 series wagon: I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the BMW. I have at least 10 friends that own BMWs and I just love them. I don't know if I can afford to take the depreciation hit myself though I prefer to purchase brand new. I would most likely look at lightly pre-owned models and decide if I could pull it off over the long run. Con: I've heard repairs are spendy after warranty ends.
> Audi wagons: Similar to BMW, pretty much all my comments hold true for Audi.
> Honda Crosstour: This is a new one and not sure it will work, but I've been a Honda guy for a long time. If the utility bay is decent, I would give it a shot. Con: Kinda weird looking.
> Toyota Venza: Pretty roomy Camry wagon-type with good reviews and probably a good reliability factor. Con: A little bland, perhaps hitting an older demographic than I might like to achieve.
> I may be forgetting a few, but these are the ones that have my juices flowing at the moment. I'm also considering a few smaller hatchback options.
> 
> Regards,
> Eric


You need an 97-03 E39 (5 Series) wagon! Bulletproof with the six cylinder and 30+ mpg. . . All for $10k +/-.


----------



## erico

EL said:


> I don't understand eyes rolling?
> 
> I'm only scratching the surface of what's out there, but I hope to replace my daily beater with something that achieves reasonable fuel economy but also supports the utility I need to haul music gear to gigs. I currently leverage my Isuzu Trooper for this purpose and it gets 15 mpg, maybe 18 mpg on a good day, plus it drives like a big truck. This is not so much fun on road trips that I may take several times per month and was hoping to get a more comfortable ride that I use for daily commuting and weekend gigs. The shortlist so far:
> 
> 
> Jetta TDI wagon: Huge cargo capacity, reports of nearly 50 mpg. Con: We used to own a new Beetle that was unreliable, so I'm a little gun-shy on the VW brand.
> Subaru Outback: Great cargo capacity, solid reliability, AWD for when you need it. Con: MPG not so great, but possibly a worthy trade-off based on the AWD and utility
> Subaru Forrester: Similar to the Outback, maybe closer to being an SUV. I have not compared the specs and cargo space carefully enough to know which is better for me. The Outback seems sportier from a look and feel standpoint.
> BMW 3 or 5 series wagon: I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the BMW. I have at least 10 friends that own BMWs and I just love them. I don't know if I can afford to take the depreciation hit myself though I prefer to purchase brand new. I would most likely look at lightly pre-owned models and decide if I could pull it off over the long run. Con: I've heard repairs are spendy after warranty ends.
> Audi wagons: Similar to BMW, pretty much all my comments hold true for Audi.
> Honda Crosstour: This is a new one and not sure it will work, but I've been a Honda guy for a long time. If the utility bay is decent, I would give it a shot. Con: Kinda weird looking.
> Toyota Venza: Pretty roomy Camry wagon-type with good reviews and probably a good reliability factor. Con: A little bland, perhaps hitting an older demographic than I might like to achieve.
> I may be forgetting a few, but these are the ones that have my juices flowing at the moment. I'm also considering a few smaller hatchback options.
> 
> Regards,
> Eric


I just find the attitude of 'I want one of those so I can get the status' annoying but I'm not sure if you were being sarcastic or not.

I've heard really good things about the jetta TDI and I'm a big fan of the VW design inside and out. The new GTI was one of my favorite cars at the convention this year. |>


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

KatGirl said:


> Does anyone else find it vaguely disturbing that there has been such an overwhelming respose to a thread about cars on a watch forum?????:-s
> 
> ;-) KAT


YES!!
I tried to not even answer this thread. But after I found Alex's reply, I couldn't resistb-)


----------



## Zavato

'62 e-Type on weekends

2007 Continental GT weekdays

Someone wake me up when it's time to go to work


----------



## Driller

When the weather is nice... Harley Davidson Road King Classic


----------



## watchboffin

My current ride, Eclipse GT b-)


----------



## EL

erico said:


> I just find the attitude of 'I want one of those so I can get the status' annoying but I'm not sure if you were being sarcastic or not.
> 
> I've heard really good things about the jetta TDI and I'm a big fan of the VW design inside and out. The new GTI was one of my favorite cars at the convention this year. |>


No attitude here or anything personal towards you or anyone in this thread.  Me buying a fancy car would be taking my longstanding notion of "something that gets me from Point A to Point B" to a higher level.

You're right, VW has been getting some good marks lately and they deliver a lot for a good value.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## john wilson

erico said:


> I just find the attitude of 'I want one of those so I can get the status' annoying but I'm not sure if you were being sarcastic or not.


Eric has always been a very nice person...as far as status go's...it is status!! When people in their BMW's turn their head's to look at me in my G8...well. It be feeling good. John Wilson


----------



## jooboy

bartwatkins said:


> YES!!
> I tried to not even answer this thread. But after I found Alex's reply, I couldn't resistb-)


It's probably the same reason that every car forum I've been on has a watch thread.


----------



## erico

john wilson said:


> Eric has always been a very nice person...as far as status go's...it is status!! When people in their BMW's turn their head's to look at me in my G8...well. It be feeling good. John Wilson


I agree completely (with your comments about Eric) and meant no disrespect. Eric, you are the man and have always been courteous and informative, in addition to having an excellent taste in watches! :-!


----------



## s2k000L

Daily Beater (Fall/Winter):










Winter Traveler and Family Truckster:










Daily Beater (Spring/Summer):










Come to think of it, the Honda S2K has been quietly tucked under the car cover more often than not. The bimmer has been getting a lionshare of the road time lately, especially with the wet weather here in Northern California.

Looks like BMW's are very well liked on this thread :-!


----------



## Nalu

'94 D90, extensively modified (though not as modified as it's going to get!)










Also have a '98 M3C for social outings ;-)


----------



## EL

erico said:


> I agree completely (with your comments about Eric) and meant no disrespect. Eric, you are the man and have always been courteous and informative, in addition to having an excellent taste in watches! :-!


Thank you, kind sirs!!! To what do I owe the favor? :-!

Erico, I'm an East Coast guy, but will be in (usually) sunny SoCal for the next 24 hours. Let me know if you'd like to meet up for lunch on Tuesday? I have no major plans. Send me a PM and at least recommend me a good place to go on what looks to be a rainy day. Thanks!

Regards,
Eric


----------



## ssabripo

here is my little dialy driver/weekend track car:


































and how it does in the drag stip on occassion:
http://www.dragtimes.com/BMW-135i-Timeslip-20160.html


----------



## Georgeair

ssabripo said:


> and how it does in the drag stip on occassion:
> http://www.dragtimes.com/BMW-135i-Timeslip-20160.html


That smokes most of us! :-!


----------



## Thai

john wilson said:


> When people in their BMW's turn their head's to look at me in my G8...well. It be feeling good. John Wilson


That is because those people are car enthusiast! I turn my head to look at G8 GT all the time...i also check out modified Jeep Wranglers too.


----------



## BrianVA

Love the Corvettes on this thread, surprised there isn't more Porsches. I just bought this A4 last week, so cell phone shots is all I have for now.

Not an Omega owner yet (mostly wear a Breitling Emergency) but determined to decide on one this year, either a Seamaster Aqua Terra Chronometer with the 8500 movement or the new GMT Seamaster Aqua Terra Chronograph 231.13.44.52.06.001.


----------



## john wilson

Thai said:


> That is because those people are car enthusiast! I turn my head to look at G8 GT all the time...i also check out modified Jeep Wranglers too.


Well good for you.


----------



## ssalb

Yet an other BMW daily driver.
E34 530, the little 3.0L V8










This has a slightly bigger engine.
'68 Shelby GT500KR










Got board one day and decided to detail the engine and engine compartment. Should have it back on the road this summer.








-









-









----


----------



## El Rey

Schmed said:


> Yes sir - 1991 M3 with 87,000 miles!


Nice one. Are you on s14.net?

My Diamantschwarz on tan

















My Alpinweiss on black with Alpina clothed interior

















Rey


----------



## FlyPenFly

And now this:


----------



## nummies

BrianVA said:


> Love the Corvettes on this thread, surprised there isn't more Porsches.


Me too...
Here's mine.


----------



## jd1966

*BMW 550i sport / 6 speed*

Love cars as much as watches...
2007 BMW 550i sport / 6 speed


----------



## Ferrari 312T

Very plain and boring but does the job. The Seiko of cars

http://www.ausmotive.com/images/Mazda3-28.jpg

I try and limit myself to one senseless habit.


----------



## Johanne

El Rey said:


> Rey


The white M3 is really exceptional. I really dig the deep dish BBS mesh.


----------



## redsrover

Land Rover Disco


----------



## anonymousmoose

Anyone got a 4 cylinder BMW? That's pretty much more of the 3 series in Australia. A 6 will cost you between 10-15k more on the pre-owned market. Just wondering if anyone thinks the 4 cylinder would be a bit too slow...


----------



## FlyPenFly

BMW makes some amazing 4 cylinder engines. I fondly remember the M42 in the old 318is. With how much cars weigh now though, I'm not sure.


----------



## Verdi

nice car guys. I do like cars too and owned quite a few in the past. Im currently based somewhere in the Middle East and I drive a Mits Lancer '09, 2.0.


----------



## series5

BMW's and Omega's seem to go together !










Here's mine b-)


----------



## semmern

I drive a '96 BMW E39 523i. My previous car was a '90 535i. I miss the extra litre of displacement and 50 or so extra BHP, but I am completely in love with the BMW inline 6 engines. They're just fantastic! Completely vibration free, quiet, and they have a nice, even power delivery over the whole rev range. That said, I would like a BMW 540i with the same body as mine, and a 4.4 litre V8. BMW. The best driver's cars ever, IMO 

Here's my ride. The pic was taken with a 2MP mobile phone camera, so it's not all that great.

Oh, other than the BMW, I "drive" a Cessna 172, Piper Cub and a Piper Cherokee at my local flying club


----------



## series5

My previous car was the touring version of yours in 525i format. The E39 is a classic design and very well built.


----------



## Anon

Thats mine: Renault Megane II Privilege PhII


----------



## Gianna's Dad

I drive an Acura TL and the wife drives and Acura MDX

I love the styling of those BMW's, but the German's still don't make cars big enough for anyone over 6'2'' - (I am 6'8'')


----------



## Lester Burnham

Owning a C-class Mercedes-Benz kinda makes me wonder if a Rolex wouldn't have been the more appropriate choice for me :think:

I love it though! Won't ever switch away from MB, definitely not to BMW ;-)


----------



## semmern

My other rides ;-)

This is me in front of my flying club's Cessna 172, last winter on a frozen lake, which is right next to a little restaurant with some excellent food. Popular destination for pilots in southeastern Norway in winter.










This is me in the Piper Cub, taken from a Tiger Moth, which I will get checked out on next year, once the weather is warm enough for flying open cockpits 










The Tiger Moth


----------



## John_in_MA

For 4 years I drove a 1994 Ford Bronco that I paid $2100 for. Probably the cost of a routine maintanence for a lot of these cars. :-x Heck, most of my watches at the time cost more then my truck. It had 241,000 miles on it. :-!

Then I took advantage of the cash for clunkers program and made a $2400 profit when I traded it in for the $4500 credit back in August. I now drive a 2009 Nissan Altima which thankfully will be paid off in December.

We also have a 2005 Chrysler Pacifica which is paid for. Not big on car payments. Takes away from the watch money.


----------



## Joukowski

:-| Normally a Lotus Elise, but I'm driving a Volvo C30 the Lotus Dealer lent me because he crashed my car when I sent it to him for a service in December.


----------



## semmern

Joukowski said:


> :-| Normally a Lotus Elise, but I'm driving a Volvo C30 the Lotus Dealer lent me because he crashed my car when I sent it to him for a service in December.


Holy crap, that sucks! How did he manage to do that? I thought a service was just a service, not a test drive where your car is driven so hard it crashes?


----------



## Mystro

I live 5 miles from the original home of Piper aircraft. Lock Haven PA. The PIPER airport and museum has their annual "Fly In" every year. Its all about returning your Piper aircraft to its home. Its a very big deal with hundreds to 1000 Piper aircrafts returning home for the weekend. Very historical.



semmern said:


> My other rides ;-)
> 
> This is me in front of my flying club's Cessna 172, last winter on a frozen lake, which is right next to a little restaurant with some excellent food. Popular destination for pilots in southeastern Norway in winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me in the Piper Cub, taken from a Tiger Moth, which I will get checked out on next year, once the weather is warm enough for flying open cockpits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tiger Moth


----------



## Joukowski

semmern said:


> Holy crap, that sucks! How did he manage to do that? I thought a service was just a service, not a test drive where your car is driven so hard it crashes?


Yes it sucked big time as it happened just before the christmas break and this was the only year in the last 20 that I didn't go overseas for a holiday & had so many plans with things to do with the local Lotus club.

Re: why they were driving the car around - I didn't get a straight story, & they didn't quite get straight one from the guy who crashed it either. Anyway so they set about fixing it, but Lotus being themselves are just slow movers as there are quite a few hand built parts that required replacing.


----------



## djpatrick35

Woo-hoo! Cars and watches?! My two favorite things!

Man, I just joined and I already LOVE this forum!!!

These are my two babies. I've had two other Corvettes, but since the silver '07 is a lease car, I'm going to buy my next Corvette to keep to share the garage with my SRT Challenger.

Actually, now that I look at the picture, I think I'm wearing my Seamaster!


----------



## jwalther

djpatrick35 said:


> Woo-hoo! Cars and watches?! My two favorite things!
> 
> Man, I just joined and I already LOVE this forum!!!
> 
> These are my two babies. I've had two other Corvettes, but since the silver '07 is a lease car, I'm going to buy my next one to keep to share the garage with my SRT Challenger.


Serious HP there! Love the Challenger


----------



## biotechee

Daily driver is a 2004 Jetta GLI.
Wife's daily is a 2004 Honda Pilot.
Toy in the garage is a 1994 Porsche 968 Cabriolet. Small pic attached.


----------



## golfjunky1




----------



## golfjunky1

this has just arrived.


----------



## Enoch

The TVR Griffith 500:-!:-!


----------



## tty

Nice cars, and many BMW's... so here is another one (e92 335i) :


----------



## anonymousmoose

John_in_SC said:


> Not big on car payments. Takes away from the watch money.


I agree in principle. Yet my employer [State Government] allows me to salary sacrifice car payments and all maintenance costs. Where as I need to pay a fringe benefits tax on the car payments, my [accountant] wife says it works out about the same as if we paid a load without interest. Plus the good part is all those maintenance/parts/fuel/tyres/some parking/washing etc is done before tax :-!


----------



## anonymousmoose

FlyPenFly said:


> BMW makes some amazing 4 cylinder engines. I fondly remember the M42 in the old 318is. With how much cars weigh now though, I'm not sure.


Thanks for the info.:-!

Reason I am sceptical about the BMW 4 cylinder in the 3 series is because of the slow acceleration. Over 9 secs from 0-100KM/H (about 0-60mph). I just don't think I can go from my V8 Holden to something that slow.:think:

Where as the 4 cylinder turbo diesel is faster. But I don't know much about diesel engines and not sure if they require more maintenance as they get older. I usually buy pre-owned cars between 3-5 years old.

Checking out the used car prices, I probably would prefer a 5 series to a 3. First you get more standard features and they average [here in Western Australia] about the same as a three series and the five would only be about 1 to 2 years older. Example: and 05 320i is about $35,000 pre-owned retail. A 04 530i I've seen for as low as $37,000. For me, three series lacks a bit. Our models don't even have those pockets behind the drivers and front passenger seat. You gotta pay extra for them. Its mad.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Lester Burnham said:


> Owning a C-class Mercedes-Benz kinda makes me wonder if a Rolex wouldn't have been the more appropriate choice for me :think:
> 
> I love it though! Won't ever switch away from MB, definitely not to BMW ;-)


I like MB over BMW, but I have heard bad things about the C class reliability wise (older model, not sure about the current shape). So that kind of put me off.


----------



## tty

anonymousmoose said:


> Checking out the used car prices, I probably would prefer a 5 series to a 3. First you get more standard features and they average [here in Western Australia] about the same as a three series and the five would only be about 1 to 2 years older. Example: and 05 320i is about $35,000 pre-owned retail. A 04 530i I've seen for as low as $37,000. For me, three series lacks a bit. Our models don't even have those pockets behind the drivers and front passenger seat. You gotta pay extra for them. Its mad.


It depends on what you want from the car. And most probably those pockets are missing only on the entry-level from the 3-series. I have those pockets on my 335 and I didn't pay extra for them.


----------



## anonymousmoose

tty said:


> It depends on what you want from the car. And most probably those pockets are missing only on the entry-level from the 3-series. I have those pockets on my 335 and I didn't pay extra for them.


Ja, I just used the seat pockets as an example of how entry level a 320i can be over here. I'm sure that are other things missing too. A 335i over here would cost a lot of money new or used. You don't see many of them.


----------



## Conchita Turtle

Prius third generation.


----------



## watch-man7777

^Does that thing stop?


----------



## Conchita Turtle

(XDDDDDDD)

My father, my father in law, my neighbours, my friends, my workmates. All told me the same question.

Yes, it stops. And I would buy this car again. I don't want an european car again.

PS: I have a Saint Christopher (catholic patron saint of travellers) medal in the internal mirror...


----------



## MRCS

My daily driver is a 2000 Jeep Cherokee Classic but this is what I drive on the weekends....:-!










2008 C6 coupe, Z51 package, dual mode exhaust, manual trans.

The sole modification is a Paxton supercharger. She makes roughly 620 hp now.


----------



## mith321

well, this is my one and only car, had her for the past 4 years, lov every moment of it.


----------



## BealeAss

Another BMW guy here, former E36 M3 owner who moved on to this for summer:









this for winter and hauling boards for surfing/snow etc:









and taking this the office when my fiance' is traveling for work. :-!


----------



## Muff Wiggler

VW Jetta 1.8T Wolfsburg Edition

i've owned three cars, all Jettas. This was the first one I bought new. They are fantastic cars, excellent value for what they cost and astoundingly good winter cars, beautifully balanced and enough computerized traction control that snow and ice don't phase it in the least.


----------



## egan311

2007 MINI Cooper S


----------



## autofiend

Company issued 2009 Ford Taurus. (it's free |>)

I recently sold my hobby car, so this is my only ride for now. I think there may be a WRX or Mazdaspeed 3 in the near future though...


----------



## Bwana

@Mith321

It looks very nice as a hard top also.


----------



## ac/dc

Finally got my Favourite car of all time.... ( I was brought home from hospital as a baby in one of these ! )


----------



## mcoomer

I use this to run over BMW's!










This is track day fun! A V-twin superbike that is loud enough to scare small children.


----------



## TerryK67

Honda Element, Harley Road King, 67 Chevelle SS (Mint)!!


----------



## Schmed

More BMW love in the Omega forum....

2010 335i MSport (with my snow wheels). Turned in my 2006 330i Sport for this recently. Twin turbos with minimal turbo lag =yummy. Plus, 25 mpg isn't too bad (Prius owners are cringing right now).










But loving all the other cars being shown. It seems like many of us are "wired" to appreciate the "finer" things in life. :-!


----------



## WhtShadow

I own 1 Omega.
2232.80 Electric blue and Ti awesome combination!
I own 3 cars.
'88 S-10 Blazer w/ 260K miles. Does not look or run like a 22 year old 4x4 SUV.
'02 Saturn Vue AWD
'06 Nissan Altima 3.5 SL. More than enough go for me.
My '00 Olds Alero was totaled in December. I despise Allstate cheapskates!


----------



## camb66

Well I am a SAAB man. This is my Omega and my SAAB 9/3


----------



## robert_rothschild

My collection: 

'57 Omega SM

'67 Porsche

'76 Porsche

'97 BMW


----------



## rebattery

hi, I'm a neebie, been lurking, mining data. just pickup a used speedmaster(2117a) drive a e90 bmw m3 and e46 330i w/zhp.
thanks for all the info on Omega and really enjoy your forum!


----------



## scoope

Cars are for sissys :-d


----------



## Comedian

I normally sit in the back and let other people drive...

But occasionally I transform into a speedmaster with this contraption:








:-d


----------



## mav

2007 BMW Z4 M Coupe :-!


----------



## EL

New vehicle for EL. Just picked this up over two weeks ago. 2010 VW Jetta TDI Sportwagen. 50 MPG and cargo space galore.


----------



## edhchoe

IAMsterdam said:


> This is how I drive :-d:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living in Amsterdam, it's the way to go. Never had a car and never wanted one.


:-! I am jealous! If I could do that I would be able to buy more watches!!!

My commuter car..








My weekend car..


----------



## john wilson

*G8 gt*


----------



## A02

Haha Mav, you took that pic not too far from my office. Used to be on 8th/Grand and now we're in that low-rise white building on Flower/12th.

Anyways:


----------



## GoFisk

Germans drive....................... swedish cars !


----------



## chrisc

Alfa Romeo 156


----------



## heynow




----------



## mparker

Gold DeVille from 1978









Deville CoAxial Chronometer









2009 Infiniti G37S









Speedmaster Reduced









Speedmaster AT


----------



## jay_spec

2007 Subaru Legacy 2.5 GT










Planet Ocean 42mm









&
Constellation


----------



## Aquaracer1

GoFisk said:


> Germans drive....................... swedish cars !


fixed


----------



## semmern

Gotta love the E92 335i. I got the chance to drive one last week through a friend of mine who works at a BMW dealership, and I have to say it is the best turbocharged car I've ever driven, in that you can hardly feel the turbo's presence at all. The car has all the top-end grunt of the old naturally-aspirated BMW straight 6 engines, but with a lot of added low-end torque...what a car!


----------



## AAP

My wife and I shared a car for the last two years (I gave my car to a friend in need and since I work from home, I didn't really need one of my own).

A little over a week ago, I finally snagged a car I've wanted since I was 15 years old.

Land Rover Discovery










With a rare snow storm marching through, I couldn't resist a shot. He's eight years old, but new to me. :-!


----------



## anonymousmoose

That looks like the one my father has. An now he has an Omega too :-!.



AAP said:


> My wife and I shared a car for the last two years (I gave my car to a friend in need and since I work from home, I didn't really need one of my own).
> 
> A little over a week ago, I finally snagged a car I've wanted since I was 15 years old.
> 
> Land Rover Discovery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a rare snow storm marching through, I couldn't resist a shot. He's eight years old, but new to me. :-!


----------



## pwilson

I have a PO and drive an Audi A3 2.0T Love that car.


----------



## fnfalman

Cars suck!


----------



## vintage-tone

I drive an SLR 722 pretty much every night on my way home







here : 









On the week ends the wife likes the Cobra 427 , best fusion between american muscle car engine and british design ... what a brillian t classic car that is, like our watches, many replicas but nothing tics like the real thing, in this case roars ...










Being a true fan of Omega, having a 62 DB4 is a must ( if you like to spent more time fixing and tuning it than driving it that is ... ) Here on a Car show in Maine... I don t drive it THAT often I must say, it s not an everyday's car. but what a car ...









I could keep on going like that because I m very lucky to be able to drive these superb cars almost every night, then sadly I wake up ... 
Just having moved to the US I do not have a car yet  but I soon will !!!


----------



## centralcoastbuc

Seamaster 2531.80 & a Honda.


----------



## watch-man7777

vintage-tone said:


> I drive an SLR 722 pretty much every night on my way home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the week ends the wife likes the Cobra 427 , best fusion between american muscle car engine and british design ... what a brillian t classic car that is, like our watches, many replicas but nothing tics like the real thing, in this case roars ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a true fan of Omega, having a 62 DB4 is a must ( if you like to spent more time fixing and tuning it than driving it that is ... ) Here on a Car show in Maine... I don t drive it THAT often I must say, it s not an everyday's car. but what a car ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could keep on going like that because I m very lucky to be able to drive these superb cars almost every night, then sadly I wake up ...
> Just having moved to the US I do not have a car yet  but I soon will !!!


These are not your cars, right? That Aston Martin picture was taken at the Larz Anderson Auto Museum here in Massachusetts... not at an auto show in Maine.


----------



## AAP

watch-man7777 said:


> These are not your cars, right? That Aston Martin picture was taken at the Larz Anderson Auto Museum here in Massachusetts... not at an auto show in Maine.


He says "I could keep on going like that because I m very lucky to be able to drive these superb cars almost every night, *then sadly I wake up* ..."

Don't kick him while he's dreaming, J. :-d


----------



## Cabaiguan

We have a Toyota Sienna for baby haulin' and a Subie Forester for work duties. However, THIS is my one true love...Me and the oldest bambino going for drive.b-)


----------



## cpolk

Traded 2005 C230 Kompressor for 2009 Honda Element. I have to say that while I do miss the heated seats, the Element is the most fun I've had in a long time. I know that may sound strange, but it's true.


----------



## watch-man7777

AAP said:


> He says "I could keep on going like that because I m very lucky to be able to drive these superb cars almost every night, *then sadly I wake up* ..."
> 
> Don't kick him while he's dreaming, J. :-d


 I guess I should have read the entire post instead of gawk at just the pretty pictures! o|


----------



## vmmvmmm

Picture is a bit touched up, but this is my 2005 MINI Cooper S


----------



## dbhmgb




----------



## Bushido69

These are my two primary commute vehicles. Recreation vehicles are tucked away in the garage at the moment...


----------



## kc2kth

kimnkk said:


> After seeing the crazy, classic and nice cars on here i'm not sure if i should even be owning an Omega :-d


That's ok, my daily drivers are an '06 Charger R/T and an '03 Monte SS that is a hand-me-down from my wife who got a new Impala last year. Nothing too crazy here! Oh, and I've got a '96 Silverado C/2500.


----------



## pacifichrono

Mazda CX-9 Grand Touring with rear DVD for my boys...


----------



## fnfalman

I don't drive. The car with the cover is a friend's car that I'm keeping an eye out for while he's overseas.


----------



## andy-g

2008 astra twintop


----------



## dbhmgb

andy-g said:


> 2008 astra twintop


I really like those cars - shame we can't get them here. Vauxhall or Holden?


----------



## ScottMan

I daily drive a Jeep Grand Cherokee and a 2001 Honda Prelude. The fun car is a 1993 Mazda RX-7 with a motor swap.


----------



## nyc

Good to see some Honda S2000 owners here 
Just placed an order for Speedmaster pro. ;-)

Old rides... do really miss them... 

















Current weekend fun car.









and daily beater... ;-)


----------



## andy-g

dbhmgb said:


> I really like those cars - shame we can't get them here. Vauxhall or Holden?


 Vauxhall , great car just a shame about our UK weather <|


----------



## MStillwood

fnfalman said:


> cars suck!











+1!:-!

my old K1100LT


----------



## dbhmgb

ScottMan said:


> I daily drive a Jeep Grand Cherokee and a 2001 Honda Prelude. The fun car is a 1993 Mazda RX-7 with a motor swap.


Holy crap! :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## stogie25

I split duty between my '97 Jeep (very custom one owner) and my 1988 Porsche 944.


----------



## autofiend

'87 Ford Mustang 5.0 LX- hobby/weekend driver

Not prestigious in anyway, but a fun drive. My 5th Mustang. |>


----------



## bahnbrenner

My daily driver is a 2010 Mazda3 GT in silver with the 6-speed.










My other driver is a 2008 Ducati 1098R... can finally enjoy it with the warmer weather. :-!


----------



## T-Mack

my DD (daily driver) is a 01 Explorer but my fun cars are

03 SVT Mustang Cobra Vert










and a S/C 98 Saleen Explorer (1 of 140 ever made)


----------



## jboji

Just picked up my first Vette..


----------



## MRCS

jboji said:


> Just picked up my first Vette..


Great color/wheel combo! That was actually my second choice behind the Jetstream Blue/Comp Grey. :-!

PM me if you have any questions about your new ride. b-)


----------



## PeterA

Here is the family car










And here is what I drive when having fun :-d










Volvo V70 Sport Edition
Ford Fiesta ST


----------



## georges zaslavsky

I don't own a car yet. But having driven several muscle cars chevelles, chargers, gtos, gs 455,coronet r/ts as well as personal cars like the 1970 cadillac eldorado/1970 lincoln town car these cars had a big influence on my car tastes. I also drove the older w126 class s 560sel, w140 class 600sel and w220 clas 600sel, the 1989-1992 BMW 750il and 1995-2001 audi a8/s8 which are the best luxury cars I have driven. I think I am going to go for the 1999-2000/ 2001-2009 A8 L v8/w12 in second hand, don't know when but when I will find it necessary, I will buy it.


----------



## BaCaitlin

Cabaiguan said:


> We have a Toyota Sienna for baby haulin' and a Subie Forester for work duties. However, THIS is my one true love...Me and the oldest bambino going for drive.b-)


Wow. Does NJ not have a law about car seats with toddlers in the front ? :-s


----------



## john wilson




----------



## Soundastic

Bad pictures but here it is:
2007 Honda Accord










Seamaster Bond Co-Axial


----------



## Mabs18

I drive an 05 Chrysler Crossfire.


----------



## Desotti

The asphalt here in Brazil is not always perfect, so...










But the Freelander 2 drives beautifully on smooth roads as well.

Cheers!


----------



## MFB71

I really like this thread. 

I recently sold my SAAB 93 Aero convertible :-( and replaced it with a RAV 4 SR180 due to an expanding family.

Hope to purchase another SAAB at some point :-!.


----------



## g321

The incredibly common Silverstone 350Z...


----------



## kyle618

g321 said:


> The incredibly common Silverstone 350Z...


very nice ce28s there mate!


----------



## g321

kyle618 said:


> very nice ce28s there mate!


Hey, another Volk enthusiast, thanks!


----------



## Elco

Daily Beater










Funster


----------



## KingZog

My other pride and joy


----------



## tick-tock

ScottMan said:


> I daily drive a Jeep Grand Cherokee and a 2001 Honda Prelude. The fun car is a 1993 Mazda RX-7 with a motor swap.


What is the weight distribution on that thing now? Like 70/30? :think:


----------



## kwk1

tick-tock said:


> What is the weight distribution on that thing now? Like 70/30? :think:


Probably not that much, the trans and rear end will be heavier too.


----------



## MJK737

A 1995 Ford Explorer with 120K miles and no A/C to work. A Boeing 737 at work.


----------



## echau

2008 Infiniti M35S


----------



## TheJeanyus

echau said:


> 2008 Infiniti M35S


One of my coworkers has the same car in silver, and I rode with him to pick it up (10 hour drive each way!). I was really impressed with it...very comfortable, amazing sound system, and more power than I expected. :-!


----------



## regs

my daily work ding magnet citroen xsara 1.8 16v:










my weekender/mall basher subaru outback 3.0R Premium:










my weekend track warrior/bendy road annihilator mint peugeot 1.9 205GTi S3:


----------



## MRCS

tick-tock said:


> What is the weight distribution on that thing now? Like 70/30? :think:


not even remotely close....The LS1/LS6 is an all-aluminum angine. fully dressed, they only weigh about 430 pounds.

The 13b rotary with all turbo plumbing and battery in the stock location is right in the same ballpark (though just the engine itself is obviously lighter).

Most LSx swapped RX7s still come out at or near a 50/50 weight distribution and still weigh well under 3000 pounds.


----------



## Chibatastic

I drive a Blacura


----------



## Zoodles95

My daily driver:

























My toy:


----------



## Machine Age Victim

Drive:









Ride:


----------



## matlt

Wow, this thread really does prove that I've jumped into a hobby not typically for middle class guys.


----------



## regs

ac/dc said:


> Finally got my Favourite car of all time.... ( I was brought home from hospital as a baby in one of these ! )


now this man has great taste in watches, and most definately, in cars:-!

arguably the most iconic rear wheel drive peugeot.

i wanna see a pic of yours. couldnt care less if its a roughy or a minter. its a bloody 404 for gawds sake! pretty please?!


----------



## T-Mack

Sweet Chevelle

68 or 69?

I had a 70 SS year ago, miss it a lot



Zoodles95 said:


> My toy:


----------



## Zoodles95

T-Mack said:


> Sweet Chevelle
> 
> 68 or 69?
> 
> I had a 70 SS year ago, miss it a lot


Thanks!

1969... And I am on year 11 with it. Believe it or not I bought it from the original owner. Back then it was an inline 6 with a 2 speed powerglide and 4 wheel drums with no power brakes. All of these issues have been rectified and upgraded and almost all the metal has been changed out since then (all new floors front to back, rear quarters etc).


----------



## T-Mack

Zoodles95 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 1969... And I am on year 11 with it. Believe it or not I bought it from the original owner. Back then it was an inline 6 with a 2 speed powerglide and 4 wheel drums with no power brakes. All of these issues have been rectified and upgraded and almost all the metal has been changed out since then (all new floors front to back, rear quarters etc).


nice job

found a pic of my 70


----------



## Zoodles95

Nice!:-!

396? 454?

My 69 is just a warmed over 350 but I have toyed with the idea of putting a new 502 into it!:-d



T-Mack said:


> nice job
> 
> found a pic of my 70


----------



## T-Mack

an orginal 396 car w/ th400 auto


----------



## Zoodles95

T-Mack said:


> an orginal 396 car w/ th400 auto


Perfect streetable combo.:-!

Turbomatic 400 is one tough trannie and the 12 bolt rear end would be pretty tough as well. The 396 makes bucketloads of torque without the tweaking that some engines like the Hemis often required.

Would be thirsty for the fuel though!:-x

I like your collection. Nice and focused. I had over 80 at one point but they were almost all Seikos and it kind of got out of control. Now I am down to under 30 but I will cull it further. Not sure where I am going to go next. The P.O. and the Seiko SD 600 more than satisfy my diver thirst but I have always had a fondness for the blue Bond Seamaster.

Maybe a Moon speedy?


----------



## T-Mack

Zoodles95 said:


> I like your collection. Nice and focused.


thanks



Zoodles95 said:


> but I have always had a fondness for the blue Bond Seamaster.
> 
> Maybe a Moon speedy?


I actually just picked up my blue bond, I got a sweet deal on it that I could not pass up. I think a speedy is next for me :-!


----------



## Claudius65

OMEGAFORCE said:


> Absolutely amazing shot IMHO.


 A really great technical picture.


----------



## Claudius65

# 4 pic is really nice, I would buy it if at a show.


----------



## john wilson

Some G8's like mine.


----------



## anonymousmoose

LOL funny stuff. BTW; I found out that the cars WE (Australia) exports to you in the USA and those in the UK cost less then what we pay for over here. Even second hand. It makes me so mad... we make 'em and gotta pay more for them.



john wilson said:


> Some G8's like mine.


----------



## lksseven

two out of three, anyway ...


----------



## luv_mel

This super speedy is definitely not mine but the speedy on my wrist is....

















My only omega watch

















My daily UDM E36 328I









My last classic Alfa GTV 2000 1972'


----------



## King_20

Here is my Daily Driver 2010 Audi B8 A4




























And this is my Watch


----------



## Atomicmax

Adding to the perceived majority - Omega & BMW - perhaps a poll would have been easier....:-d:-d


----------



## Kayfaber

My Volvo S90 and a couple days a week I commute on my Giant Suede.


----------



## tinbiscuit

Not me but my pop at the wheel. 1970 mach 1... I have had this since '85. Now it has been fully restored.


----------



## Anon

Renault Fluence Privilege (just got it!)


----------



## Force-1

MRCS said:


> Great color/wheel combo! That was actually my second choice behind the Jetstream Blue/Comp Grey. :-!
> 
> PM me if you have any questions about your new ride. b-)


White Vettes are pretty rare. I haven't seen one around ABQ in a couple years.

White is the least popular Corvette color. The only reason they still make them available is for historical purposes, since the very first '53 Corvettes produced were white.


----------



## Todd5851

I have been driving this Xbox since last fall and thoroughly enjoy it.:-!


----------



## DImGR

Skoda Octavia


----------



## sam1986

06 bmw for the wife, 06 mercedes for me.


----------



## TitanCi

My E46 in front there. . .


----------



## gen3ric

Daily Driver:










Daily Wearer:










Other ride:










Haven't gotten around to downloading the actual picture, but it looks exactly the same.


----------



## sam1986

gen3ric said:


> Daily Driver:
> 
> Other ride:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't gotten around to downloading the actual picture, but it looks exactly the same.


I have a cannondale synapse carbon 5 - i love it!
The wife rides trek.


----------



## PBL

It is getting old and gray like me. Still a blast to drive. :-d










Bruce


----------



## mattytime

2004 Honda Civic EX Coupe

1964 1/2 Mustang convertible (6 cyl, auto, no options, Silversmoke Gray w/Red interior, 2nd owner)


----------



## JLK1962

My 1964 Seamaster

and 1968 Oldsmobile.


----------



## tanjwb

this is wot i drive on the weekends
and on the weekdays its a vw golf mk5
apologies for the grainy pictures, phone cameras are crap
cheers~


----------



## socalbreeze

2006 Audi B7 S4
2010 Infiniti G37 coupe s
2008 Audi Q7 4.2 Sline (wifes)


----------



## john wilson




----------



## fredi.85

john wilson said:


>


:-! Cool G8. I especially like the scottish flag.


----------



## AAA

*I see BMW is dominant! 
I respect BMW, and I am a former owner; but my baby now is a Supercharged Range Rover Classic - Silver, just like the photo. *


----------



## Claudius65

Quite the car.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## randb

Toyota Hilux dualcab ute. (Its free... fuel and all)


----------



## skaymakca

Another current (and former) BMW owner. BMW 335i. For those on BMW forums as well here is the acronym soup: SGM/6MT/ZSP/ZCW/ZPP/Shades


----------



## thomps000

This is mine...for now at least. Looking at trading her in for a VW Tiguan...


----------



## mattijus

Old BMW:
http://www.alfabbs.fi/album_pic.php?pic_id=10912

Old Alfa:
http://www.alfabbs.fi/album_pic.php?pic_id=11497

Older BMW:
http://www.nbl.fi/~nbl3409/20100523_Alastaro/target4.html


----------



## DImGR

Octavia :-!


----------



## Devilsbum

Aston Martin DBS.... oh no hang on...that was a dream I had. 1997 Volvo 850 wagon. that was it.


----------



## rocastro71

2008 Mercedes Benz E350 4matic.


----------



## john wilson

Steve McQueen

The blue tinted sunglasses (Persol 714) worn by McQueen in the 1968 movie The Thomas Crown Affair sold at a Bonhams & Butterfields auction in Los Angeles for $70,200 in 2006. One of his motorcycles, a 1937 Crocker, sold for a world-record price of $276,500 at the same auction. McQueen's 1963 metallic-brown Ferrari 250 GT Berlinetta Lusso sold for $2.31 million USD at auction on August 16, 2007. Except for three motorcycles sold with other memorabilia in 2006; most of McQueen's collection of 130 motorcycles was sold 4 years after his death.

The Rolex Explorer II 2 Reference 1655, is also now so-called Rolex Steve McQueen in the horology collectors world, but the Rolex Submariner Reference 5512 he was often photographed wearing in private moments sold for $234,000 at auction on June 11, 2009, a world-record price for the reference.

McQueen was a sponsored ambassador for Heuer Watches. In the 1970 movie Le Mans, McQueen famously wore a blue faced Monaco 1133B Caliber 11 Automatic which has led to its cult status with watch collectors. His sold for $87,600 at auction on June 11, 2009. Tag Heuer continues to promote their Monaco range with McQueen's image.


----------



## brabus

luv_mel said:


> This super speedy is definitely not mine but the speedy on my wrist is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only omega watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daily UDM E36 328I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last classic Alfa GTV 2000 1972'


SEPANG is a great track.


----------



## Frogman4me

My daily beater...96 328is










weekend warrior which has been through many looks, 05 STI


----------



## MTBer

Frogman, I've always liked that generation Impreza. Subaru screwed up the front end in 2006 with that goofy design lifted from the Tribeca, then went and completely bastardized the car with the redesign in 08.

Can't even get an STi in a four-door sedan anymore :-(


----------



## Frogman4me

MTBer said:


> Frogman, I've always liked that generation Impreza. Subaru screwed up the front end in 2006 with that goofy design lifted from the Tribeca, then went and completely bastardized the car with the redesign in 08.
> 
> Can't even get an STi in a four-door sedan anymore :-(


I completely agree with you. The best year to buy an STI in the US was in 2005, that's why I plan on keeping it forever and over the years it has not had any major issues whatsoever. The STI and evo have gone downhill over the years, my brother has a 2005 evolution mr edition which IMO is the best year for the evo as well. I guess we both got lucky


----------



## zhan

my slow ass 255hp z4 compared to some of y'alls monsters


----------



## MTBer

Frogman4me said:


> I completely agree with you. The best year to buy an STI in the US was in 2005, that's why I plan on keeping it forever and over the years it has not had any major issues whatsoever. The STI and evo have gone downhill over the years, my brother has a 2005 evolution mr edition which IMO is the best year for the evo as well. I guess we both got lucky


Yep, 2005's are the last of their kind. I was looking for one last year while in the market for a weekend ride, but the STi's hold their value a bit too well in my neck of the woods. So, I ended up with a 2004 Azure Blue Mach 1. Doesn't handler for s#^% compared to the Evo or STi, but the V8 music keeps me content:-d


----------



## 4counters

I just got one of these:


----------



## 1love

Im gonna revive this slightly old thread here.

Its nice to see everyones cars, lots of variety in taste.

Here is my Corvette Grand Sport:










In keeping with the theme, here is my old M:


----------



## jubu

In keeping with the Bimmer theme...

One of my rides from back in the day...moving into the city has eliminated my need for a car, but I'll be back again one day.


----------



## mattijus

The latest one:
http://www.alfabbs.fi/album_pic.php?pic_id=11664


----------



## john wilson

Cabaiguan said:


> We have a Toyota Sienna for baby haulin' and a Subie Forester for work duties. However, THIS is my one true love...Me and the oldest bambino going for drive.b-)


Cute photo!!


----------



## stijn_b

My 1995 Range Rover Classic




























2006 Range Rover Sport


----------



## bazza.

I'm a EVO driver myself 373bhp :-!


----------



## doug-mclean

I have one of each.


----------



## scdreger

2007 GTI


















On the wrist...


----------



## johnlummis

I have just bought this,to compliment my PO haha


----------



## cadfael_tex

I inherited my Omega Seamaster but the car I bought - like both...

Lexus IS350C in ultrasonic blue mica


----------



## Cyclenby

My "family" and "fun" cars... My SMP combines the best of both worlds! :-!


----------



## anonymousmoose

Cyclenby said:


> My "family" and "fun" cars... My SMP combines the best of both worlds! :-!


Good friend of mine has one of these. It amazes me how a car so old can looks and feel so modern. Its truly an amazing Lexus/Toyota accomplishment. Got as many gadgets as my top-of-the-range GM and my friend paid peanuts for his.


----------



## 1love

MTBer said:


> Frogman, I've always liked that generation Impreza. Subaru screwed up the front end in 2006 with that goofy design lifted from the Tribeca, then went and completely bastardized the car with the redesign in 08.
> 
> Can't even get an STi in a four-door sedan anymore :-(


100% disagree.

The STI has matured, as it should. Fact of the matter is, the car is a better handler out-of-the-box 08+ vs prev years and the hatch is way more useful. The absence of the large wing that flaps at speed is another bonus.

The blue interior?! Yuck. The new interior is much better to look at with passable quality.

Can you tell im an ex-08 STI owner (in red mind you) :-d

In any case they brought back the sedan, and guess what, it still looks ugly to me LOL.


----------



## Cyclenby

anonymousmoose said:


> Good friend of mine has one of these. It amazes me how a car so old can looks and feel so modern. Its truly an amazing Lexus/Toyota accomplishment. Got as many gadgets as my top-of-the-range GM and my friend paid peanuts for his.



Yes, it is my favorite ride next to my Harley Davidson - actually forced to sell (have posted on CL) with twins going off to college I need to buy a couple of high-mile cars that will last about 4 years... :-( Almost as hard to find a good used car is it is a nice pre-owned watch!


----------



## Haf

Brand new Seat Leon arrived this weekb-)


----------



## cpw131

Cars here in Denmark are ridiculous prices as we have 180% luxury tax on them, and unfortunately there is not a way around it.

I could have bought 3 of these in the usa for what it cost me here in Denmark :-| It's lucky they don't do the same with watches :-!










and my fun car










and the PO










Chris.


----------



## Haf

cpw131 said:


> Cars here in Denmark are ridiculous prices as we have 180% luxury tax on them, and unfortunately there is not a way around it.


Even if it's a car manufactured in the European Union?


----------



## Joukowski

A lotus elise


----------



## JarrodS

*They drive Saturn, of course*

They drive Saturn...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

...Saturn V SA-5xx, that is.


----------



## cpw131

Haf said:


> Even if it's a car manufactured in the European Union?


Yup, any car.

Just a couple of quick examples

New Honda CR-V US$ 91,500
New Audi A6 Avant base model US$ 86,500 top model US$ 228,000

Used cars are the same even if bought in another country, you have to register them for Denmark then you get the tax bill before you can put number plates on the car. If you get caught driving a non Denmark registered car but you have a Danish address then you get invoiced the tax plus a big fine.

A guy was recently in the news here after he was caught driving his ferrari 348 (pretty old model) and his fine and tax bill came to US$ 240,000


----------



## Code4

*Re: They drive Saturn, of course*



JarrodS said:


> They drive Saturn...
> 
> ...Saturn V SA-5xx, that is.


:-!:-!:-! Of course!!!!

Alright, I'm fairly new here and know this thread has been going a while - but I figured I'd participate.

Here they are in no particular order:

Mercedes C230
Mercedes SLK230
Chev Sub Z71
BMW 325is


----------



## MHe225

*Omega owners drive Omega .... duh*

I'm surprised this one didn't come up yet (although I may have missed it in the 384 contributions so far): Opel Omega

To be completely honest, as an Omega (watch) owner I did never drive the Opel Omega. When we moved from The Netherlands to the Houston area, I sold our Omega car and used the proceeds to purchase the Omega watch .... it makes perfect sense, don't you think? 
A little more detail can be found here: https://www.watchuseek.com/2825218-post113.html

My current set of wheels are in the last pictures: '07 GTI-MkV, '06 Ducati Sport1000, '01 Ducati MH900_e_ (*225*/2000 - hence the screen name) and '95 BMW R100R Classic

RonB


----------



## Claudius65

|>


tinbiscuit said:


> Not me but my pop at the wheel. 1970 mach 1... I have had this since '85. Now it has been fully restored.


----------



## Keaman

Used to buy a different car every 6 months. Stopped at number 21, just don't want anything else after having this old girl for a few years.


----------



## sdiver68

Infiniti G37X

http://www.auto123.com/media/videos/en/105643.jpg









Honda CBR1000RR


----------



## anonymousmoose

cpw131 said:


> Yup, any car.
> 
> Just a couple of quick examples
> 
> New Honda CR-V US$ 91,500
> New Audi A6 Avant base model US$ 86,500 top model US$ 228,000
> 
> Used cars are the same even if bought in another country, you have to register them for Denmark then you get the tax bill before you can put number plates on the car. If you get caught driving a non Denmark registered car but you have a Danish address then you get invoiced the tax plus a big fine.
> 
> A guy was recently in the news here after he was caught driving his ferrari 348 (pretty old model) and his fine and tax bill came to US$ 240,000


Wow, and I thought Australia was bad. Now do people in Denmark afford cars at all? I mean citizens who are not on a high wage.


----------



## anonymousmoose

mosfetaus said:


> Used to buy a different car every 6 months. Stopped at number 21, just don't want anything else after having this old girl for a few years.


Yes, I think it is important to get the right car that you want, or you will always be switching. I keep my cars between 2-3 years, if I could afford, I'd change every year. My current car is fantastic, but still not what I really want. So I think my next car will be BMW. I have thought hard and will do my best to go for the inline 6. I also really like the Mercedes C & E class, but the reliability of the years that I can budget for are not as good as the BMWs. If, by the time my lease is up on the Holden Caprice, the current shaped C class falls into my budget it will be a though choice between BMW & Mercedes. But given the Mercs price I think BMW will win.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## enkidu

Used to drive a 2.0 A4, but got sick of the semi-yearly repair bills. Now I drive an almost bone stock pearl grey '06 TSX (almost bone stock because I tinted the windows); aside from regular maintenance, repair bills = $0 => More money for watches. :-!


----------



## doctorrich

There is not enough Jeep love in this thread. So it's time to trot out my 2007 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon (2-door, of course... the 4-door just doesn't do it for me).

Granted... I'd trade her in a heartbeat for a Land Rover Defender Tomb Raider Edition, but since I'm CONUS that isn't an option.

But I love her dearly. Even if she doesn't like fording through deep water. Note to self- check out snorkel prices. Pull drain plugs. Let's not repeat the "unpleasantness" of this summer.


----------



## jodaw

Guess I might chip in with a couple of fairly unflattering cellphone pics of my daily driver.


----------



## RayB

*1949 Ford F1 not every day*

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hattrick

Crappy photo but...

My 2009 HD Night train w/ 16" bars, matte black bassani exhaust, and a big air breather from screamin' eagle.


----------



## FRobot

weekend fun, 08 R6










daily driver, 05 Ibiza FR 1.8t


----------



## anonymousmoose

anonymousmoose said:


> If, by the time my lease is up on the Holden Caprice, the current shaped C class falls into my budget it will be a though choice between BMW & Mercedes. But given the Mercs price I think BMW will win.


I had a look at the Benz dealer, looks like the late model W203's have come down in price quite a bit... I did some looking into and the >2005 dont appear to suffer from the horrible troubles the >2005 models did. But I found out I still got about 12 months worth of leave left on my car. If the new BMW 3 comes out by then, the currect E90 shape may also come down in price.


----------



## tbensous

Here is mine (always driving with my PO on the wrist :-!)


----------



## Toothbras

As far as getting the best value for the dollar goes, I really love my 3210 (Speedy Date). Same goes for my Civic, it has 182k and still runs like a champ!


----------



## AlexDB9

New here, reading around and found this great thread. What I Drive:b-)










What I really want  (per my name) This was taken at the same dealer btw


----------



## AlexDB9

New here, reading around and found this great thread. What I Drive:










What I really want (per my name) This was taken at the same dealer btw


----------



## Z06driver

Daily is G35 or MB350...weekends:


----------



## MLRoach

Most days I drive my 2002 A4 Avant (1.8T, manual transmission, the ski wagon):









The fun one is my 2001 BMW M Coupe (manual transmission):


----------



## Francisco Scaramanga

Sorry for the bad pic. This is my vehicle, it is a 2010 Acura MDX. My other car ( For my wife ) is a Lexus 2010 RX350.


----------



## daboosh

I'm not a car guy. Still drive the same 99 Nissan Altima.

However here are my other rides.

2005 Ducati Monster S2R. All custom work done by moi. My daily rider.

























2004 Ducati 998r This one is strictly a track creature. I'm just an amateur racer.


----------



## burp43

I love a Land Cruiser. My Sea-Dweller on wheels. :-!


----------



## Nordicbeast

^Nice!

I alternate between this...









...and this...


----------



## jwlsc

*bmw m3*


----------



## Francisco Scaramanga

daboosh said:


> I'm not a car guy. Still drive the same 99 Nissan Altima.
> 
> However here are my other rides.
> 
> 2005 Ducati Monster S2R. All custom work done by moi. My daily rider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2004 Ducati 998r This one is strictly a track creature. I'm just an amateur racer.


Your Ducati is a thing of beauty !!!


----------



## zeppelin

*2006 Toyota 4Runner Sport Edition V8 4x4*


----------



## Spoon1

A real family car......


----------



## Skim41

Having an omega speedmaster pro "LE" Eugene Cernan this is what i have driven and driving now.

here is a bunch of cars I owned over the last couple of years. At the moment all of them are gone except for the blue BB which my wife is driving and the white mazda 6 which is my daily driver company car, and the duc for the weekends


----------



## Skim41

First pic is a Mazda RX7 FD with in the Background a Nissan Skyline R33 GTR
Second Pic is the same but from the back
Third is a Toyota Supra Twin Turbo
Fourth is a Mazda Rx7 FD 99 spec
Fifth Toyota BB
Sixt well take a guess
Seventh Mazda 6 SW
Eight Ducati Monster S2R 800


----------



## echo46

2003 6 speed E46 330i - Stahl Blau
Mint 1995 E36 Vert - Montreal Blau


----------



## mt1tdi

Hey Skim, did your mother in law park in front of your cars?


----------



## Kewrock

1999 V70-R AWD

My blushing pig. 4000lbs 5 cyl turbo. I don't count miles, I count gas stations. Very fast, but handles like it looks (like a schoolbus). In the spring I'll be getting the front bumper repainted properly, and install European style dual exhaust. I don't know why, but the American cars were converted to single exhaust with a plug in the bumper where the other tip would have come out. 
This car's a keeper. I'm surprised there weren't more Volvo owners here.


----------



## Turnaround

I'll get a real picture of my car once I wash it.

BTW, THIS is my dream car! And it's lived up to it's dream every mile for 87,000 miles. Going to drive it to the ground. The Omega will be there to witness and then some....


----------



## LAL6

My Ride:








One of rides I drive for work:


----------



## ACW

MLRoach said:


> Most days I drive my 2002 A4 Avant (1.8T, manual transmission, the ski wagon):
> The fun one is my 2001 BMW M Coupe (manual transmission):


Love this car! I have the exact same car except mine is stock except for Jim C retune.


----------



## Skim41

mtltdi said:


> Hey Skim, did your mother in law park in front of your cars?


haha, got asked that question a few weeks earlier. No this one is the wifes, the one from my mother in law is near the front door


----------



## Claudius65




----------



## Claudius65

99 Formula, 22k miles on it, induction and full suspension done.


----------



## daboosh

Francisco Scaramanga said:


> Your Ducati is a thing of beauty !!!


Thanks!

Good to see so many Duc lovers in this thread.


----------



## tripnox

06 Acura TSX Black/Black. Love the car. Funny thing is I've never taken a picture of it.


----------



## SEoperator77

2010 Chevrolet Camaro 2SS/RS M6 Cyber Gray Metallic

Her name is Gray Eagle








[/url]
IMG_1040 copy by monstertodd, on Flickr


----------



## stogie25

I like the work ride. Mine is similar in many ways.


----------



## mastomic

My Mercedes E320 (c124) straight six, silky smooth , needs some work , but a classic understated car
I wear an Aqua Terra 2500, cream dial, rose gold markers, burgundy alligator strap;-)
I love them both very dearly.


----------



## Dimer

I don't have my Omega anymore, but I do love cars 

My DD is a Nissan Qashqai. I have some pictures on my computer at home. My hobby car is a supercharged Honda NSX with Taitec JGTC Widebody kit and lots of other mods.


NSX rigshot by dimervansanten, on Flickr


NSX Fever @ Nurburgring by dimervansanten, on Flickr


Honda NSX by dimervansanten, on Flickr


Supercharged Widebody Honda NSX by dimervansanten, on Flickr

I recently had a feature in a Dutch Car magazine:


----------



## Vintage Racer

One ride:










Weekend ride:










The other weekend ride.


----------



## egan311

Dimer said:


> NSX rigshot by dimervansanten, on Flickr


That's one of the coolest pictures ever. Sweet car too.....


----------



## Six 13




----------



## MaltBeer

That NSX is sweet man, btw love those old school lights that pop up.


----------



## hooyah22

Another bimmer here


----------



## bigdavep

I drive a 2010 Mazda 3 MPS or if your from the USA a Mazdaspeed 3.


----------



## john wilson

SEoperator77 said:


> 2010 Chevrolet Camaro 2SS/RS M6 Cyber Gray Metallic
> 
> Her name is Gray Eagle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> IMG_1040 copy by monstertodd, on Flickr


When I had my gray G8 it was called Gray Gost...or GG.


----------



## watch-man7777

john wilson said:


> When I had my gray G8 it was called Gray Gost...or GG.


What?! You got rid of your G8?


----------



## john wilson

watch-man7777 said:


> What?! You got rid of your G8?


Yes. The gray one. Now I have the silver bullet G8.


----------



## SEoperator77

Nice G8's man. I like those cars a lot. I was torn between the new Camaro and the G8 GXP. How do you take such phenomenal looking photographs like that? What camera/settings are you using there?


----------



## john wilson

SEoperator77 said:


> Nice G8's man. I like those cars a lot. I was torn between the new Camaro and the G8 GXP. How do you take such phenomenal looking photographs like that? What camera/settings are you using there?


Thanks SEO. I REALLY like your's too! I use a Nikon D3. Tripod and cable release. I pick the sutter speed and let the camera pick the f -stop. 
It's alot of winging it! 
John Wilson


----------



## Xpert37

Acura TL AWD baby!


----------



## Argonath

That's my ride. 2009 SL 500


----------



## anonymousmoose

Argonath said:


> That's my ride. 2009 SL 500


Wow. I've always loved the SLs. Super car. Only merc coupe I like better is that new SLS gullwing.

/posted via mobile device\


----------



## Argonath

anonymousmoose said:


> Wow. I've always loved the SLs. Super car. Only merc coupe I like better is that new SLS gullwing.
> 
> /posted via mobile device\


Thanks mate!
The Gullwing is a cool car, although the new one is definitely not what i expected! It lost all the elegance and gained to much sportiness in my humble opinion.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Argonath said:


> Thanks mate!
> The Gullwing is a cool car, although the new one is definitely not what i expected! It lost all the elegance and gained to much sportiness in my humble opinion.


True, I should have indicated in was taking about modern vehicles. If I fell onto a seemingly unlimited amount of money the original gull wing would have to be THE car. My favourite car of all time.

/posted via mobile device\


----------



## Ticktocker

It's always fascinating to see how guy's love to show pictures of their cars. :-! When I was a kid, I used to have a photo of my 62 Ford Falcon in my wallet just in case someone asked......... 

Unfortunately, my priorities have changed and I find little time to photograph my cars. There are no photos of my Ford F-150. When home in S.F., I don't drive at all. Public transportation is too good there.


----------



## ctzn

My track rat 370Z, a terrifically fun car in the twisties and on track. I recently sold it though in moving from California back to the midwest, now looking for something a little more practical. So I suppose I am car-less at the moment...


----------



## Argonath

whats that abomination next to your cool 370z?? looks just to awful to be real!


----------



## GearSlammer

Argonath said:


> whats that abomination next to your cool 370z?? looks just to awful to be real!


lol, looks to be a first gen honda insight hybrid.


----------



## Dixan

GearSlammer said:


> lol, looks to be a first gen honda insight hybrid.


You're right that it's a first generation Honda Insight hybrid. It was the first production hybrid in the US, and I believe, the world. It was all aluminum, and made alongside the NSX. I actualy liked the fairings over the rear wheels, as they were functional (helped reduce drag). Interesting little car, tech-wise. I also think it looks better than any of the new hybrids.

Honda Insight - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SpringDriven

anonymousmoose said:


> True, I should have indicated in was taking about modern vehicles. If I fell onto a seemingly unlimited amount of money the original gull wing would have to be THE car. My favourite car of all time.


Gullwing AG in Germany makes a VERY good modern version of the SL-300... I have seen one, and it is VERY high quality...


----------



## joeuk

Dixan said:


> You're right that it's a first generation Honda Insight hybrid. It was the first production hybrid in the US, and I believe, the world. It was all aluminum, and made alongside the NSX. I actualy liked the fairings over the rear wheels, as they were functional (helped reduce drag). Interesting little car, tech-wise. I also think it looks better than any of the new hybrids.
> 
> Honda Insight - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


kevin you must be joking right, this is the worse looking car ever ever made it reminds me of the old citroen bx


----------



## Dixan

joeuk said:


> kevin you must be joking right, this is the worse looking car ever ever made it reminds me of the old citroen bx


Nope. Have you ever seen these on the road? I think they look better in person. A lot of them in CA. They still look totally modern, even more than a dozen years later. I like them b/c they look like little space pods. Better than the current small hybrids, anyway. ;-)


----------



## Argonath

currently though i got myself a nifty 4x4 for that nasty weather we have over here in Germany. With all the snow and cold weather this is the only option for me. The one on the left is my Mercedes GLK!


----------



## joeuk

i know what it is like, i live in uk and with the snow last month my merc was sat on the drive. rear wheel drive and snow dont mix, might buy some snow socks


----------



## joeuk

Dixan said:


> Nope. Have you ever seen these on the road? I think they look better in person. A lot of them in CA. They still look totally modern, even more than a dozen years later. I like them b/c they look like little space pods. Better than the current small hybrids, anyway. ;-)


kevin i think you need some of these lol


----------



## omegagmt

For te weekends


----------



## john wilson

joeuk said:


> i know what it is like, i live in uk and with the snow last month my merc was sat on the drive. rear wheel drive and snow dont mix, might buy some snow socks


Joe! Dude! As a kid thats all we had here was rear wheel drive . My G8 ( the Vauxhall R8 in the UK ) Is rear wheel and we get alot of snow ( Thanks to the Canadians).


----------



## v76

Look ma, no hands!


----------



## joeuk

v76 said:


> Look ma, no hands!


are you still saving for the other half


----------



## In_the_Buff




----------



## Dimer

New pics  (sorry for the bad quality, hosted from photobucket)


----------



## anonymousmoose

Argonath said:


> currently though i got myself a nifty 4x4 for that nasty weather we have over here in Germany. With all the snow and cold weather this is the only option for me. The one on the left is my Mercedes GLK!


Them mercs have lots of class. Although Audi is where my thinking is for my next vehicle.

My uncle works at MB, he puts the screws into engines or something like that. I still don't understand why, with all the leasing discounts he gets as an employee, he drives an A class :-/ maybe B class next because they are dropping the A I heard.

You got some nice Benz's, you don't work for them? :-D

/posted via mobile device\


----------



## joeuk

here is my merc, its only a baby merc but i like it a lot. Had to hold back buying my speedmaster when I bought it last year. sorry about pic taken with mobile


----------



## jayleb

Z4 3.0i and Planet Ocean Large Size 2200.51.00 (black bezel, orange numerals)

They make a great combo!


----------



## jhendri2




----------



## Peter C

This is my baby, probably powered by a calibre 321. You Americans don't know the quality of some of our UK vintage vehicular transport machines!


----------



## Force-1

The newest addition to my garage.


----------



## Monocrom

Peter C said:


> This is my baby, probably powered by a calibre 321. You Americans don't know the quality of some of our UK vintage vehicular transport machines!
> 
> View attachment 379788


Yes we do . . . Cause Jeremy from Top Gear demonstrated just how "good" the Reliant Robin truly was. :-d


----------



## Keaman

Kewrock said:


> This car's a keeper. I'm surprised there weren't more Volvo owners here.
> 
> View attachment 368671
> 
> View attachment 368670


Where I live, there are very few pre-owned Volvo's for sale. They are definitely keepers. Just, most people can't get past the stigma of getting one (at least that's what it's like here, where it's all Aussie, Japanese and German cars!). If only they knew.


----------



## Keaman

daboosh said:


> I'm not a car guy. Still drive the same 99 Nissan Altima.
> 
> However here are my other rides.
> 
> 2005 Ducati Monster S2R. All custom work done by moi. My daily rider.


The Govt will be on to you soon for abducting this alien. MASTERPIECE


----------



## SEoperator77

Man that S2R is sweet! I owned a 2003 M620 as well as a 2005 749 dark. I love my ducs! Whenever I get around to buying another bike, it will be a used S2R 1000. Love what you've done to yours man!



daboosh said:


> I'm not a car guy. Still drive the same 99 Nissan Altima.
> 
> However here are my other rides.
> 
> 2005 Ducati Monster S2R. All custom work done by moi. My daily rider.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## echo46

E36, E46 and the new PO - there is no susbstitute:


----------



## daboosh

mosfetaus said:


> The Govt will be on to you soon for abducting this alien. MASTERPIECE





SEoperator77 said:


> Man that S2R is sweet! I owned a 2003 M620 as well as a 2005 749 dark. I love my ducs! Whenever I get around to buying another bike, it will be a used S2R 1000. Love what you've done to yours man!


Thanks for the kind words fellas. :-!

Love the S2R 1000 as well. While the S4R is nice, I like the fact that the S2R's are air-cooled, meaning no radiator in the front. By the time I was done chopping stuff off, stripping down parts, and putting on carbon fiber (you can't see it under the cover but the gas tank is carbon fiber), I got the dry weight down from 394 lbs. stock to 306. The bike is superbly flickable and responds instantly to the slightest input. With the custom DynoJet map, I increased horsepower by 12 at peak. Meaning that now bike puts out 86hp @ 306 lbs, a .281 power to weight ratio. Just for reference, a McLaren F1 has a .251 power to weight ratio.

It won't beat many superbikes in the quarter mile but I decimate people in the twisties. The bike is insanely fun to ride.


----------



## Austin Bob

New guy here. Let's see if I can successfully post a pic...

My daily driver is a 2006 Porsche Cayman S. It replaced a BMW M Coupe that was totaled last spring, so I guess I'm following the BMW/Audi/Omega theme to some degree, if not at this exact moment. Weekend track toys are an '05 Lotus Elise and a '90 Spec Miata.

I just last week got the watch I've wanted since '95, a (pre-owned) Bond style SMP midsize automatic, and I just joined this forum today. I had no idea there was an alternate universe of people on forums talking about all-things-watches the way there is a universe of people on forums talking about all-things-car.

My favorite pics on this thread are the commuter trains - brilliant!


----------



## john wilson

Winter night fog in Cleveland.


----------



## anonymousmoose

john wilson said:


>


that's the first time I've ever seen a Holden (that's what we call them in Australia) in the snow 

/posted via mobile device\


----------



## CLake

Daily driver #1








Daily driver #2 (vintage ride)








Autobahn fun-toy


----------



## john wilson

anonymousmoose said:


> that's the first time I've ever seen a Holden (that's what we call them in Australia) in the snow
> 
> /posted via mobile device\


Did you forget AM. We both are forum members at Holden forums AU.


----------



## cloud09

This Omega owner is also a diesel finatic --
2009 VW Jetta TDI
2010 Dodge Ram 2500HD (6.7L Cummins diesel)

Also love the BMWs but can't justify having another car


----------



## dave92029

I also ride a BMW...Motorcycle b-)


----------



## righteous

2009 Subaru WRX
293 whp 337 wtq


----------



## alpapilot

As far as cars go I drive an 07 Jeep Grand Cherokee with the specially ordered POS package and a used 07 Mercury Milan. Why the Milan? Because the chick in the commercials is frak'n hot! You got to put Mercury on your list (wait, didn't Ford shut that brand down?). For our non-USA friends that would be hysterical if you knew what we were talking about.

However, at work this is what I "drive", the MD-88 Maddog. Sure, it's old but at least it's LOUD! Remember, Boeing builds airplanes, Douglas builds character!


----------



## putra

This is my favorite car!. BMW E46. It was belong to my father, but he gave me this car because he's just into vintage mercedes benz recently.


----------



## Monocrom

alpapilot said:


> As far as cars go I drive an '07 Jeep Grand Cherokee with the specially ordered *POS* package and a used 07 Mercury Milan.


I know what those 3 letters usually stand for. Guessing they stand for something else in this case.


----------



## alpapilot

Monocrom said:


> I know what those 3 letters usually stand for. Guessing they stand for something else in this case.


Nope, just what you think. I love hanging out with auto mechanics and think they are really swell guys so, I made sure my Jeep would be in the shop as often as possible.


----------



## Monocrom

alpapilot said:


> Nope, just what you think. I love hanging out with auto mechanics and think they are really swell guys so, I made sure my Jeep would be in the shop as often as possible.


LOL !

I stand corrected. :-d


----------



## GTTIME

Kewrock said:


> I'm surprised there weren't more Volvo owners here.


2005 S60R here! Blue with Aticama leather (orange) goes great with my POs!

Very fast and slick for a four door sedan.


----------



## anonymousmoose

john wilson said:


> Did you forget AM. We both are forum members at Holden forums AU.


Yeh I remember now. I don't hang out there too much. Also hate to break the news to you; after driving holdens for the last 10 years (ok, 8 years minus the ford I had) I'm thinking of going German car next. I just don't like the interior of the new statesman/caprice here in Australia.

/posted via mobile device\


----------



## SEoperator77

Yeah I didn't do a whole lotta work to my M620, although I did do the tail chop, as well as cored out cans. I also had CRG bar end mirrors and some misc. carbon bits.



daboosh said:


> Thanks for the kind words fellas. :-!
> 
> Love the S2R 1000 as well. While the S4R is nice, I like the fact that the S2R's are air-cooled, meaning no radiator in the front. By the time I was done chopping stuff off, stripping down parts, and putting on carbon fiber (you can't see it under the cover but the gas tank is carbon fiber), I got the dry weight down from 394 lbs. stock to 306. The bike is superbly flickable and responds instantly to the slightest input. With the custom DynoJet map, I increased horsepower by 12 at peak. Meaning that now bike puts out 86hp @ 306 lbs, a .281 power to weight ratio. Just for reference, a McLaren F1 has a .251 power to weight ratio.
> 
> It won't beat many superbikes in the quarter mile but I decimate people in the twisties. The bike is insanely fun to ride.


----------



## calv1n

Chronostop. 45PO. Corrado VR6


----------



## Brisman

This one.


----------



## anonymousmoose

I'm looking at some BWM E90s now. I took one for a test drive. Well balanced and a super mid-sized car.

It came down to the choice between the Audi A6 & BMW 3 series. My wife doesn't want a large car the the A6 was just too big for her. I looked at some A4s but for my budget, the A4 B7 wasn't as enjoyable as the 3 series. Of course An S4 or RS4 would be much more desirable yet its out of my price range here in Australia. Mystro has been giving me some very good Audi feedback via PM which made me look at the A6 quottro but I promised that the next car will be something suited for my wife and me (we dont want 2 cars, just one).

I really like Mystros RS4 B6 yet I can't get that one either, even though they are coming into my budget. If I lease a car its gotta be 2006 or younger, and we will get lots of tax savings by leasing. It all leads back to the BMW 3 series.


----------



## Darth-gamer

Thank You.


----------



## ratchet928

BMWs here too... Though I have a sad story: I picked up a brand new 2010 BMW 650i in November and it was totaled last month by a Prius. So I bought a 2010 Ram 2500 Diesel to replace the 650i. This truck is vehicle #32 for me... Ask me again in 6 months and it'll be something else. I just get bored and trade it in for something else, almost always German. I'm also a motorcycle rider and currently have a 2007 BMW K1200S (with 63,000 miles on it that I've done myself), and a 2009 BMW HP2 Sport.

Me on the HP2:


----------



## stndrdtime

I have this, plus a 2006 Ford F150 Supercrew. The 335 is a beast.


----------



## novocainekarma

i drive a punk grey fiat 500.
its identical to the one pictured above, but mine has a panoramic glass roof.
(the pic is an internet lift, so thanks to the poster/owner)


----------



## anonymousmoose

Lovely car. I'm hunting for a 3 series but probably will get one pre-facelift. I do like what they've done to the rear of the later model E90s.



stndrdtime said:


> I have this, plus a 2006 Ford F150 Supercrew. The 335 is a beast.
> 
> View attachment 408335


----------



## anonymousmoose

Nice car! I emailed Lexus for a test drive in an IS250. Just to compare it to the BMW 3 series. I've got my heart set on a BMW yet I thought I'd compare just in case ;-)


Brisman said:


> This one.


----------



## justyli

BMW for me.


----------



## John Price

*My daily driver*

91 Lotus Elan.

(on the track at High Plains Raceway)









(next to my brother's TD)


----------



## [email protected]

Hi
Picked this up in January
Renualt Clio Gordini LE








Paul


----------



## Keaman

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> Picked this up in January
> Renualt Clio Gordini LE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Sweeeeeet |>


----------



## jonny_temperance

Nice view of the 360 bridge in the background!


----------



## OTX

Omega PO 42mm Blk/white


----------



## Dimer

Yesterday I revived my NSX from hibernation 

Picture from last summer at the Nurburgring:












Brisman said:


> This one.


wow! I love the IS-F! There is a white one in my neighborhood, one of the best looking and performing sedans out there.


----------



## yessir69




----------



## glennhl




----------



## oldman2005

These two...









And this one:


----------



## Ayune

Here's my daily driver.



















1966 F250. Smooth as butter.


----------



## anonymousmoose

double post


----------



## anonymousmoose

WATCH THIS SPACE. AWAITING NEW TOYS ARRIVAL 

Can anyone guess? No Mystro, its not an Audi unfortunately... well not really unfortunately.

Shhhh Dimer & Argonath


----------



## Brisman

Lexus???


----------



## anonymousmoose

Brisman said:


> Lexus???


Nearly but I have no nice things to say about the dealer (not a Lexus dealership). I don't go for their tomfoolery and walked out.

The car I got is from an authorised upmarket dealers selling Maserati, Austin Martin, Ferrari, Lamborghini, Lotus and also fine pre-owned cars from other makes. My father is well acquainted with the owner of the dealership so I got a super deal and warranty with what I bought.
Obviously mine is none of the above makes mentioned.


----------



## Hoang928

here is my porsche 928


----------



## Dimer

anonymousmoose said:


> WATCH THIS SPACE. AWAITING NEW TOYS ARRIVAL
> 
> Can anyone guess? No Mystro, its not an Audi unfortunately... well not really unfortunately.
> 
> Shhhh Dimer & Argonath


----------



## AR15fan




----------



## SpringDriven

Changed my mind.


----------



## wspohn

Crikey!

I haven't been hanging around here for awhile as I haven't been that active in the watch collecting game for a few years, although I still have a collection of a couple of hundred and haven't got around to getting rid of any. In fact, just bought one and thinking about another.

When I wandered in to research an Omega issue, I thought I'd stumbled into the BMW club or something! Wonder why the two products seem to appeal to the same people?

Unfortunately (well that's what my wife says, anyway) I also maintain a fleet of cars to use, and most are vintage, just like most of my watches.

Jensen Interceptor








1965 Jensen CV-8 - 500 made, all fibreglass with a Chrysler big block with sixpack
















1958 MGA Twin Cam race car (2000 built)
















1969 MGC (fairly rare 6 cylinder version of the MGB)
















1962 MGA Deluxe Coupe (peg drive knock off steel wheels, 4 wheel disc brakes, ~ 200 built)
















1969 Lamborghini Islero S 400GT (V-12 engine, 100 cars built)
















1988 Pontiac Fiero GT (the only year with the good suspension, has a 3.2 l. 300 BHP turbo engine)










2009 Pontiac Solstice GXP Coupe (1200 built, currently 350 BHP from a 1998 cc engine)
















1956 MGA rebodied with Fiberfab Jamaican body, re-engined with 3.4 GM V-6
















That's about it for the current fleet, other than the wife's minivan. Sorry guys, not a BMW to be seen, although the Jamaican is painted BMW Imola Red - one of the nicest reds I have found.


----------



## John Price

I goofed up and originally posted in the middle of this thread back on page 12. So thought I'd try again...

My daily driver on the track at High Plains Raceway...










And next to my brother's TD...










John


----------



## penerai 1950

wow, interesting thread. From Omega watches to car, i really like it. Lets bump to see more cars  Sadly i don't own any omega watches now and not qualify to post my car picture :-(


----------



## anonymousmoose

penerai 1950 said:


> wow, interesting thread. From Omega watches to car, i really like it. Lets bump to see more cars  Sadly i don't own any omega watches now and not qualify to post my car picture :-(


Yes you do, everyone qualifies to post. Ignore the titles, its a title not a rule


----------



## T-hunter

:-!


----------



## Brisman

When you up anonymousmoose, we're all waiting?


----------



## mav

There seems to be a few autocrossers here. Here's me in my beloved M Coupe getting ready for a run!


----------



## wspohn

mav said:


> There seems to be a few autocrossers here. Here's me in my beloved M Coupe getting ready for a run!
> 
> 
> 
> I looked all over for a Z4 M coupe, but there was just nothing available. I like the lines a lot and the performance is adequate. I ended up with a Solstice coupe, also hard to find, and was pretty happy with it as it weighs less than the BMW and has more power (mine is a tad modified now), but I'd have been happy to have bought the BMW tto. Might have been less happy when I had to pay for parts or service, mind you.... ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## Dixan

mav said:


> There seems to be a few autocrossers here. Here's me in my beloved M Coupe getting ready for a run!


mav, that car looks dead sexy in white. Those coupes are the most interesting BMWs of the Bangle era, IMO. Nice tilt-shift-like photo, too. |>


----------



## anonymousmoose

Brisman said:


> When you up anonymousmoose, we're all waiting?


haha, so am I. Wait till I get the car. Finance company still doing their bit. Looks like it will be next week.


----------



## joeuk

anonymousmoose said:


> haha, so am I. Wait till I get the car. Finance company still doing their bit. Looks like it will be next week.


what car are you going for a merc or bmw? if not audi


----------



## anonymousmoose

joeuk said:


> what car are you going for a merc or bmw? if not audi


It's a Merc. Got it today. c200 Kompressor fully AMG optioned. It's the run-out 2006 w203. I was going for BMW as Merc cost a fair bit more over here and usully are not optioned well for my budget. But all the 'stars' aligned.

*The car came on the market immediately after a Lexus deal fell through. 
*It was at a very reputable dealership
*My father happens to know the owner
*The car is far from your standard C200



















/posted via mobile device\


----------



## joeuk

thought you was going for lexus at first. but you have now gone for what lexus wants to be. i bought the baby c class last year, merc was doing better % then bmw. its a clc 180k, you will love the sound the kompressor makes. I am always putting my foot down in the lower gears just to hear it, costing me a fortune in petrol lol. I opted for gears in mine due to prefering to change my own gears plus uses less petrol and cheaper on the english roadtax. so much smoother then my last BMW but still handles great. enjoy the car


----------



## bassplayrr

wspohn said:


> mav said:
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be a few autocrossers here. Here's me in my beloved M Coupe getting ready for a run!
> 
> 
> 
> I looked all over for a Z4 M coupe, but there was just nothing available. I like the lines a lot and the performance is adequate. I ended up with a Solstice coupe, also hard to find, and was pretty happy with it as it weighs less than the BMW and has more power (mine is a tad modified now), but I'd have been happy to have bought the BMW tto. Might have been less happy when I had to pay for parts or service, mind you.... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful car. The Soltice and Sky were underrated cars, IMO. The chassis and drivetrain were on par technologically with a $60k Vette. It's a shame Pontiac was put out of its misery just as cars like the Solstice GXP and G8 GXP were coming online.
> 
> A Solstice Coup GXP is a rare bird indeed. Very nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Brisman

anonymousmoose said:


> It's a Merc. Got it today. c200 Kompressor fully AMG optioned. It's the run-out 2006 w203. I was going for BMW as Merc cost a fair bit more over here and usully are not optioned well for my budget. But all the 'stars' aligned.
> 
> *The car came on the market immediately after a Lexus deal fell through.
> *It was at a very reputable dealership
> *My father happens to know the owner
> *The car is far from your standard C200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /posted via mobile device\


Great looking car, good choice. How was your first day with it?


----------



## Brisman

joeuk said:


> thought you was going for lexus at first. but you have now gone for what lexus wants to be. i bought the baby c class last year, merc was doing better % then bmw. its a clc 180k, you will love the sound the kompressor makes. I am always putting my foot down in the lower gears just to hear it, costing me a fortune in petrol lol. I opted for gears in mine due to prefering to change my own gears plus uses less petrol and cheaper on the english roadtax. so much smoother then my last BMW but still handles great. enjoy the car


Some Lexus don't aspire.........


----------



## bassplayrr

Brisman said:


> Some Lexus don't aspire.........


Not even for real/connected exhaust tips? 

I keed. I like the ISF quite a bit actually. I just with the tips were real and/or connected to the actual exhaust. What's the deal with that? So much of the car's design is so purposeful it seems out of step.

LOVE your POC by the way.


----------



## Brisman

bassplayrr said:


> Not even for real/connected exhaust tips?
> 
> I keed. I like the ISF quite a bit actually. I just with the tips were real and/or connected to the actual exhaust. What's the deal with that? So much of the car's design is so purposeful it seems out of step.
> 
> LOVE your POC by the way.


Not sure the reasons why, makes it sound good and look good though IMO.


----------



## omega1962

Nothing Special Just a 2010 Chevrolet Impala LT


----------



## anonymousmoose

Brisman said:


> Great looking car, good choice. How was your first day with it?


A lot of fun. Handles really well. Must be the sports suspension as I read the C-Class w203 wasn't great on the road, but they were non-AMG Sports tests.

PICS PICS PICS b-) b-) b-)
CLICK: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/what-omega-owners-drive-349515.html#post2603492


----------



## SpringDriven

Too bad Pontiac, and this car is gone now...  I liked the Coupe model when it was introduced. The Solstice had a lot of vintage and modern style going for it.

The bean counters were crazy, dropping the Pontiac name for a Chinese Buick. I thought this was an American Company, not what sells the most overseas... But money talks, and it is obvious in this case that BS walks.


----------



## wspohn

Yeah, they killed Pontiac right before I bought the car. Going ahead anyway is probably on par with intentionally buying a watch you know you won't be able to get parts for, but I've done that enough times.... I looked at the convertibles but they never really drew me to them. I saw the coupe and something clicked - it was just sop much better to my eye. A few thousand bucks later I had modified it to my taste (I build and race vintage sports cars and have an admitted tendency to modify things). A car that will break into the 12 sec. range in the 1/4 mile, but cruising on the highway with your foot out of the turbo, will get 28 mpg (US) easily.

That turbo LNF engine is a small wonder. Many owners have swapped out turbo units and get more than 400 BHP out of just 2 litres (fo how long is the question, I suppose). I am happy with just 350 in mine as I plan to keep it awhile.

GM couldn't get rid of some brands like Saturn quickly enough, but they refused to sell the Pontiac name. They had to be seen to be chopping things up to get the federal hand outs to stay alive. If and when they get out of trouble, it wouldn't greatly surprise me if we didn't see a new Pontiac, or at least a new badge on a Camaro or some such. There is probably still enough good will associated with the name for them to want to exploit it.

There have only been two American cars in 30 years that interested me, and I own both, sports cars that were flawed but interesting. The Solstice has fewer flaws and a less troubled development history than the Fiero, which only got everything right just in time to get chopped. The other Amercan cars that I respect but would never own are Vipers and Corvettes, but anyone that would own either has to have a much bigger streak of egotism going for them than I do - they'd probably also wear a Rolex or a 2 lb. Panerai!! :-d


----------



## mav

Dixan said:


> mav, that car looks dead sexy in white. Those coupes are the most interesting BMWs of the Bangle era, IMO. Nice tilt-shift-like photo, too. |>


Thanks Dixan! I love the Z3 and Z4 based M Coupes. IMO, they represent the ultimate M car, decent weight, great engine in the inline six, great handling and performance, free of some of the unnecessary luxuries like iDrive. Its like a brute, especially in sport mode. The upcoming 1M will be interesting too.


----------



## malern

This is what I drive. In retrospect I wish I had gotten an Audi A4, but this TSX is quite nice!


----------



## zhan

mav said:


> Thanks Dixan! I love the Z3 and Z4 based M Coupes. IMO, they represent the ultimate M car, decent weight, great engine in the inline six, great handling and performance, free of some of the unnecessary luxuries like iDrive. Its like a brute, especially in sport mode. The upcoming 1M will be interesting too.


man are you kidding? 1M has the 335is motor... thats not even a proper M motor...
you could just chip you 135i instead and get more power than the 1M


----------



## wspohn

mav said:


> Thanks Dixan! I love the Z3 and Z4 based M Coupes. IMO, they represent the ultimate M car, decent weight, great engine in the inline six, great handling and performance, free of some of the unnecessary luxuries like iDrive. Its like a brute, especially in sport mode. The upcoming 1M will be interesting too.


Z4, I agree completely.

Z3, afraid it looks too much like a Jensen GT, or a Volvo P1800ES to get my vote. Looks like a 'hot hatch' from the rear, while the Z4 coupe looks delightful.

The Z4 is a tad on the heavy side, but the M has enough grunt to handle it, and it looks great to boot.


----------



## malern

Here is my TSX. In retrospect, I wish I had gotten an Audi A4, but this is car is surprisingly nice!


----------



## malern

Acura TSX


----------



## mav

zhan said:


> man are you kidding? 1M has the 335is motor... thats not even a proper M motor...
> you could just chip you 135i instead and get more power than the 1M


Supposedly the N54 engine was originally designed by M GmbH. It also shares components or components derived from the M3.



wspohn said:


> Z3, afraid it looks too much like a Jensen GT, or a Volvo P1800ES to get my vote. Looks like a 'hot hatch' from the rear, while the Z4 coupe looks delightful.


That's why I love the Z3 M Coupe! It's an ugly beast, but a beautiful ugly, if that makes any sense.


----------



## LeWBeZ

malern said:


> Here is my TSX. In retrospect, I wish I had gotten an Audi A4, but this is car is surprisingly nice!


Me too mines an 06 6MT, I love it


----------



## AR15fan




----------



## Zer0cooL

My dream car was always 3 series BMW Coupe...So there u go!


----------



## Claudius65

Cool mustang for sure.


----------



## Gharddog03

Lexus for the lady. I wanted the ISF but she said no.


----------



## stogie25

AR15fan said:


>


That would be great in traffic.


----------



## AR15fan

The Wife's supercharged Beetle...


----------



## Jodel

My E Class...


----------



## anonymousmoose

Jodel said:


> My E Class...


A-ha. Another Mercedes Fan. What year is that one? Nice looking ride.

Mines the C200K. Had it a little over a week now and loving it.


You know what will go really well with that E-Class, an IWC ;-). Mercedes & IWC cross-promote their brands.


----------



## Moneysuckle




----------



## anonymousmoose

Moneysuckle said:


>


We don't get the Infiniti's over here in Australia. We get Lexus. I know a guy on Facebook who could afford any car he really wants (he buys $40,000 watches) and loves the Infiniti. So they must be great cars.


----------



## akmeikle

Drive a Rally Red 2008 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution MR. I currently own a vintage Omega Seamaster that my grandfather owned, and i'm looking to pick up a Seamaster Planet Ocean. Not sure if I should try find a liquid metal one, or wait for the new models to come out in July.


----------



## Jodel

anonymousmoose said:


> A-ha. Another Mercedes Fan. What year is that one? Nice looking ride.
> 
> Mines the C200K. Had it a little over a week now and loving it.
> 
> 
> You know what will go really well with that car, an IWC ;-). Mercedes & IWC cross-promote their brands.


The Merc kind of crept up on me - I was a bit surprised that I'd become old enough to actually want (and really enjoy) one :-d

This is my second E Class ('09 W211 E280 CDI Avantgarde). If you've only had yours for a week, then you'll love it even more after a while longer - IMHO Mercs don't have much instant 'showroom appeal' but the depth of the engineering will start to grow on you as you put on the miles. Enjoy!


----------



## ctarshus

i waited to post until after this weekend, when i turned in my 2008 r32 off of lease and purchased a cc sport with 6 speed manual.







i think it goes with the new speedmaster very nicely.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Jodel said:


> The Merc kind of crept up on me - I was a bit surprised that I'd become old enough to actually want (and really enjoy) one :-d
> 
> This is my second E Class ('09 W211 E280 CDI Avantgarde). If you've only had yours for a week, then you'll love it even more after a while longer - IMHO Mercs don't have much instant 'showroom appeal' but the depth of the engineering will start to grow on you as you put on the miles. Enjoy!


Avantgarde! Nice package. I've always liked Mercedes-Benz. My teen years were the 90s so I remember the boxed C, E & S-Class versions. I was young but I loved them.

If I had my choice, I'd rather be in an E-Class then a C but my wife wanted something small and this C-Class came up at the right dealer, at the right time with the right pricetag. I probably would have settled for a non-sport upgrade model but so glad mine just happened to be optioned with it.

The one I got has the AMG factory body kit so it does have some nice 'showroom appeal' and probably would turn more heads then the standard variant.

Standard (pics from web)










Mine with AMG options


----------



## anonymousmoose

ctarshus said:


> i waited to post until after this weekend, when i turned in my 2008 r32 off of lease and purchased a cc sport with 6 speed manual.


That's a lovely car. I really like the Passat CC a heck of a lot! If it didn't have a $50,000 price tag for the 'cheapest' one in our entire state (thats pre-owned too), I would have considered that car. I just love the way the interior is designed. Love the exterior too, but only 'like' the rear lights.


----------



## L8pgg

I can lower tone, I do a Vw t5 kombi as a daily, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broleo

nice ride Sven.



anonymousmoose said:


> Avantgarde! Nice package. I've always liked Mercedes-Benz. My teen years were the 90s so I remember the boxed C, E & S-Class versions. I was young but I loved them.
> 
> If I had my choice, I'd rather be in an E-Class then a C but my wife wanted something small and this C-Class came up at the right dealer, at the right time with the right pricetag. I probably would have settled for a non-sport upgrade model but so glad mine just happened to be optioned with it.
> 
> The one I got has the AMG factory body kit so it does have some nice 'showroom appeal' and probably would turn more heads then the standard variant.
> 
> Standard (pics from web)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine with AMG options


----------



## Jodel

> i waited to post until after this weekend, when i turned in my 2008 r32 off of lease and purchased a cc sport with 6 speed manual


ctarshus* - *The CC is a gorgeous looking car - even better in the metal than in the photos. To my eyes at least they've got the proportions just right, definitely the sort of car you'd turn around and look at again when you park it!

anonymousmoose - there are pros and cons with the E versus the C. The E is probably a bit more 'waftable' and the C more nimble with better handling. Either way, I don't think many people would feel too hard done by sitting behind the wheel of a Merc. My 'teens were in the 1970's, so my memories are of the last of the 'real' Mercs which were designed by engineers regardless of cost, rather than built down to a price by accountants.


----------



## Henry T




----------



## bryanhayn

I used to drive a Vespa LX150, but I totalled it. Bought a Vespa S150 to replace it...totalled that one too, and broke three vertibrae. So now I'm driving a VW Jetta and I hate it. I'm thinking of selling it and buying another Vespa. I miss being able to zoom by traffic jams and the low cost of gas, but I'm also afraid this time I'll end up killing myself


----------



## Nate2046

My practical, daily driver;










And my weekend, sunny day, project/hobby car;


----------



## wspohn

Nate2046 said:


> My practical, daily driver;


Yes - the exact car I went looking for but couldn't find a couple of years ago. I don't regret buying the Solstice coupe instead - at this point it has a bit more performance than the Z4M and is certainly cheaper to maintain, but if I'd been able to find an M for sale I'd have scooped it up in a second. They just didn't make enough for them to be very thick on the ground! I kept finding converts but only wanted the coupe.


----------



## anonymousmoose

I'm in love, although it should be black, silver or yellow ;-).



Nate2046 said:


> And my weekend, sunny day, project/hobby car;


----------



## wspohn

anonymousmoose said:


> I'm in love, although it should be black, silver or yellow ;-).


Wouldn't the dog look funny in silver? :-d

I like them in darker colours. The Z4M coupe that got me started lusting after that model was a dark blue and looked absolutely great and that sort of colour looks wonderful on 911s too.

But then I am not much of an extrovert - I even own a brown Lamborghini! :roll:


----------



## O'Reilly

Mercedes Benz C300


----------



## anonymousmoose

O'Reilly said:


> Mercedes Benz C300


Another Benz man! I like the new design a lot but the interior on the entry level models was pretty bad, even had 'fake leather' seats. I drove one and it didnt feel like a Benz. I preferred my model, was a year older but much better equipped. But I can see yours is the avantgarde model! Now that IS a nice one. A distant relative has the 350 with AMG pack, he loves it.

/posted via mobile device\


----------



## Nate2046

wspohn said:


> Yes - the exact car I went looking for but couldn't find a couple of years ago. I don't regret buying the Solstice coupe instead - at this point it has a bit more performance than the Z4M and is certainly cheaper to maintain, but if I'd been able to find an M for sale I'd have scooped it up in a second. They just didn't make enough for them to be very thick on the ground! I kept finding converts but only wanted the coupe.


Its an interesting comparison between the two cars. There were only 1815 Z4MC's for the US market 2006-08, so they're definitely not common. That being said, I've seen maybe 4 or 5 'in the wild' here in the midwest and I've never seen a Solstice coupe. I wonder what the total production numbers are for your car. The other parallel is that both cars (Z4 and Solstice) were originally designed as roadsters and the coupes were an afterthought, the complete opposite of the normal development cycle for modern cars.
In terms of running costs, I'm still under the BMW maintenance plan so I've yet to pay a dime for any service and my CPO warranty takes me out to 08/2013 or 100k. I take it you're chipped/downpipe/etc. What kind of HP are you running? You have to love the modability of turbocharged cars, although theres always a price to pay in terms of longevity.


----------



## Nate2046

*I'm in love, although it should be black, silver or yellow ;-).
*
Awwww, come on man. Black, silver, those are available in every shade for every year. That is a one year only, special order only, Porsche original color from the '70's. I'm obviously biased but it just doesn't get any cooler than that for me. Bahama Blue, code 354 for the record:-!


----------



## wspohn

Nate2046 said:


> Its an interesting comparison between the two cars. There were only 1815 Z4MC's for the US market 2006-08, so they're definitely not common. That being said, I've seen maybe 4 or 5 'in the wild' here in the midwest and I've never seen a Solstice coupe. I wonder what the total production numbers are for your car. The other parallel is that both cars (Z4 and Solstice) were originally designed as roadsters and the coupes were an afterthought, the complete opposite of the normal development cycle for modern cars.
> In terms of running costs, I'm still under the BMW maintenance plan so I've yet to pay a dime for any service and my CPO warranty takes me out to 08/2013 or 100k. I take it you're chipped/downpipe/etc. What kind of HP are you running? You have to love the modability of turbocharged cars, although theres always a price to pay in terms of longevity.


I have tuned conservatively and am getting about 350 BHP and maybe 380 TQ. One should really change out the rods and pistons if you want to head for 400+, which is fairly easy to attain with these interesting 2 litre engines. There were only 1266 Solstice coupes made, and of those, only 781 were the turbo GXP versions and of those only 269 had manual transmissions, the only one I'd be interested in. Only 40 of those came to Canada, mostly to the east, so I grabbed the one I could when I found it. I'm happy with 350 BHP in a 3000 lb. car - same tune has done a 1/4 in 12.9, so it isn't too shabby, and if you keep it off the turbo on the highway, you get 28 mpg! I still love the Z4 coupe shape, though!


----------



## anonymousmoose

Nate2046 said:


> *I'm in love, although it should be black, silver or yellow ;-).
> *
> Awwww, come on man. Black, silver, those are available in every shade for every year. That is a one year only, special order only, Porsche original color from the '70's. I'm obviously biased but it just doesn't get any cooler than that for me. Bahama Blue, code 354 for the record:-!


In that case, its pretty cool then! If Stuttgart chose the colour, who can argue.


----------



## AlexMachine

My daily workhorse. I´m a area salesmanager and i drive about 45-50 thousand kilometers (27-31t miles)/Year so it´s basicly a tool for me. Comfort is everything.


----------



## BDH

Perhaps my first self-insulting post... but I don't have a car... I live in a city, my fiancee has a car, and so we just use that... Plus, I just spent some of the money I saved for a down payment on a car on my vintage Speedy Pro... sooo, I guess it will be a little longer before I get my car.


----------



## anonymousmoose

BDH said:


> Perhaps my first self-insulting post... but I don't have a car... I live in a city, my fiancee has a car, and so we just use that... Plus, I just spent some of the money I saved for a down payment on a car on my vintage Speedy Pro... sooo, I guess it will be a little longer before I get my car.


My uncle in Germany was forced out of motoring when he lost his licence... for life. So all the money he saved from not having a car he was able to set himself up with an apartment and when he got married, no mortgage. But then, close to 50, to his surprise, they gave him his licence back. He now drives an A class Mercedes (to shame, A-Class is a not a drivers car). He works for Mercedes on the factory floor and gets to lease their cars so cheap... why he went for an A-Class is beyond me, he used to love talking about cars.


----------



## AshUK

I don't currently drive a car, but I do drive something else... (excuse the Sub please!)










and before that used to drive this...










Boys and their toys eh?! I knew I got a couple of Seamasters for a reason....:-d

Ash


----------



## bluloo

Plain old Mazda3 for me.


----------



## Chris Hughes

I drive a black '05 Subaru WRX wagon right at the moment. Haul A while hauling your stuff.


----------



## Turpe

Well... it sure ain't no car, but I drive this:


----------



## drbobbylove

Ha! Too funny! I'm a newbie and I already feel totally at home!! As well as being a sucker for Omegas, I go weak at the knees for BMWs, Audis, Mercs, Shaguars and Porsches. Birds of a feather I guess. At the moment, I'm only driving an E46, 320 Executive. Metallic Silver, grey leather interior, sunroof. Will get some photos up, though it's not much to look at compared to some of the other rides here. I'm looking/dreaming of buying the 2012 Mercedes C Class Coupe when it lands in Australia later this year, but our prices are insultingly high compared to the US (ie 200% -300% higher - which stings even more when you factor in our currency's new found parity with the greenback).

On a more relevant Omega forum note though, who is the fabled Forum AD or FD?? Can someone please tell me?? I'm itching to buy a Speedmaster Date Time in a black dial.

Thanks!


----------



## anonymousmoose

drbobbylove said:


> I'm looking/dreaming of buying the 2012 Mercedes C Class Coupe when it lands in Australia later this year, but our prices are insultingly high compared to the US (ie 200% -300% higher - which stings even more when you factor in our currency's new found parity with the greenback).


I bet the couple will be around about $80,000 - $100,000 I'm guessing... and thats probably for the entry level Kompressor. Remove a couple of doors and increase the price. If you got the cash, it does look like a super car! I got the older W203 C-Class AMG Sports kit (its a C200 not an actual AMG) in sedan form. Its a great car.

If your interested in a C-Class coupe, why not save yourself tens of thousands and find a nice pre-owned six-cylinder with AMG kit? Probably would look and go better then a coupe from a value for money perspective. My uncle bought himself the C350 with AMG kit and I think it was about $118,000 new. But pre-owned, I bet they are a lot less. The dealer I bought my W203 from had a C63 AMG late model sitting on the lot, $120,000.


----------



## Dixan

drbobbylove said:


> our prices are insultingly high compared to the US (ie 200% -300% higher - which stings even more when you factor in our currency's new found parity with the greenback).


Some of you Aussies are so proud of your higher taxes on cars and other consumer goods. I've never understood that mentality. We Americans pay much more income tax and property tax, etc., compared to much of the world. When you think about it, it all evens out in the end. Governments are not stupid. They'll get their taxes one way or another.

And, as I've pointed out a couple of times now, when talking MSRP for Omega watches, EU and AUS prices include VAT. If you want to get the true US prices, you'll need to add around eight to more than ten percent percent sales tax to get the true amount. California sales tax makes the TOTAL PRICE of a PO bought in Los Angeles HIGHER than one bought in most parts of Europe. So, to buy a PO, without discount, from an AD in Santa Monica, you'd have to pay not $4,150, but $4,575,38 after taxes are figured in.

BTW, our cars' MSRPs do not include taxes, either, so you have to factor those in when making these comparisons. When Americans discuss pricing of anything, we usually _never include taxes._ When Europeans/Aussies/Chinese/etc. talk prices, they _always include all taxes_, as that's how the prices are presented in those countries/regions.

Anyway, I just find it funny when people "complain" about how much money they have to spend for this or that, and how other people are "_sooooo_ lucky" they only have to pay this or that amount for the "_same_ thing." Mainland Chinese are notorious for doing this. It's just a strange thing to be proud of. I always reply that while that may be true, they also pay a mere fraction of what we pay in income taxes, property taxes, etc., etc. Like I said, in the end, governments will get their share one way or another.


----------



## Dixan

anonymousmoose said:


> I bet the couple will be around about $80,000 - $100,000 I'm guessing... and thats probably for the entry level Kompressor. Remove a couple of doors and increase the price. If you got the cash, it does look like a super car! I got the older W203 C-Class AMG Sports kit (its a C200 not an actual AMG) in sedan form. Its a great car.
> 
> If your interested in a C-Class coupe, why not save yourself tens of thousands and find a nice pre-owned six-cylinder with AMG kit? Probably would look and go better then a coupe from a value for money perspective. My uncle bought himself the C350 with AMG kit and I think it was about $118,000 new. But pre-owned, I bet they are a lot less. The dealer I bought my W203 from had a C63 AMG late model sitting on the lot, $120,000.


AM, if you're going to talk prices (of things totally irrelevant to what we discuss here), maybe do it via PM. Kind of _daft_, to borrow a phrase, to do it so publicly, and on a _watch forum._ :roll:


----------



## anonymousmoose

Dixan said:


> AM, if you're going to talk prices (of things totally irrelevant to what we discuss here), maybe do it via PM. Kind of _daft_, to borrow a phrase, to do it so publicly, and on a _watch forum._ :roll:


This is a motor related thread so I can't see why I can't mention retail prices of cars? Its not as if I am trying to sell the chap a car or even recommending a dealer etc. That would be a PM discussion. The person was posting about buying a coupe and I thought I'd just comment on this. But I do see your point.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Dixan said:


> Anyway, I just find it funny when people "complain" about how much money they have to spend for this or that, and how other people are "_sooooo_ lucky" they only have to pay this or that amount for the "_same_ thing." Mainland Chinese are notorious for doing this. It's just a strange thing to be proud of. I always reply that while that may be true, they also pay a mere fraction of what we pay in income taxes, property taxes, etc., etc. Like I said, in the end, governments will get their share one way or another.


I know what you mean about the Chinese, the more expensive something is the more proud they are. I don't see this culture in Australia though, except maybe in the Chinese community. We Australian (yes I'm German but have been here most of my life now) tend to complain about how much we pay and a _*some *_Aussies seam to take offense when someone has nicer things then others.

Also, when I compare watch prices, its usually pre-owned prices form the US vs Australia as thats the market I am into. And yes, our pre-owned dealers can charge as much for a PO as you can buy new in the US.


----------



## ston3r

Finally managed to detail my car... well, I'm a Benz lover as well. Here's a pic of my W203 C230 Kompressor Avantgarde


----------



## peakay

This is my 06 SEAT Leon 2.0 TFSI: those outside of Europe may not be familiar with the brand, but it's part of the Volkswagen group, and this Leon is basically a Golf GTI with a different suit on!


----------



## stogie25

Great early 911. As I wait for a radiator hose for my Porsche, I think that I should have gone with an SC.


----------



## anonymousmoose

ston3r said:


> Finally managed to detail my car... well, I'm a Benz lover as well. Here's a pic of my W203 C230 Kompressor Avantgarde


Very nice. Looks so clean and shiny. Is that the coupe or sedan? Cannot tell from the photo there. Looks like a coupe front end but some do modify their sedans grill.


----------



## joeuk

for a great entry level in merc(wanted new) then the clc is a great car. Its not built as good as c class but borrows everything else off it, so should last as long.


----------



## ston3r

anonymousmoose said:


> Very nice. Looks so clean and shiny. Is that the coupe or sedan? Cannot tell from the photo there. Looks like a coupe front end but some do modify their sedans grill.


thanks, it's shiny because of the Ultimate Quik Detailer from Meguiars. Really handy in bringing out the shine, gives it the just detailed look.

It's a 4-door sedan, actually I should point out that it's the C230 Kompressor Sport. Outside the US, it's sold as the Avantgarde model.


----------



## joeuk

heard really good things about meguiars, looks it does give good results


----------



## ston3r

joeuk said:


> heard really good things about meguiars, looks it does give good results


yep, they make pretty good products.


----------



## jwalther

I've been paring down the watch collection a little, to invest in something else. . .


----------



## anonymousmoose

jwalther said:


>


Oh wow! Grail car right there. |>:-!|>

That's a fantastic Mercedes. Naturally if an oil-sheik came to me and said 'Thank you for saving my life, which car do you want?' I'd go for the current model, yet your car is still a grail for me b-).

I got to drive the S500 current model a month or so ago and it was beautiful.

Now you can take the Mercedes star from my signature and add it to yours ;-)


----------



## joeuk

my foot (handbrake) cable snapped on my merc wasnt impressed at all, never had a cable snap on me before, even on really old cars.


----------



## CaptLeslie

Here is a yellow version a great driving sports car! Carreras S cabriolet:-!


----------



## [email protected]

i drive my wife nuts everytime i buy another watch


----------



## gordec

Here is me on my ride.


----------



## iam7head

Turpe said:


> Well... it sure ain't no car, but I drive this:


Moots cost more than many used car for sure : )

<---S2000(on street and at race track) + Giant TCR


----------



## MFB71

Saab 93 Aero Convertible ....now gone. RAV4 purchased due to expanding family.

Next year's wish list..new shape Saab convertible, BMW 3 Series coupe, Audi A5 coupe or a Honda S2000 if I can convince my wife a 2 seater is practical with 2 children;-)


----------



## john wilson

gordec said:


> Here is me on my ride.


Love it!


----------



## topshane

One more for Bmw.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## Monocrom

Who couldn't use a workbench on the back of their car. :-!


----------



## anonymousmoose

gordec said:


> Here is me on my ride.


China?


----------



## zaal

I don't always drive, but when I do, I prefer to do it on a boat.


----------



## 244335

I've only had time to look at pages 1 and 31. Anyone else drive one of these, 6.2 V8 2010 Yukon Denali? Pic taken just this past week by the wife (I let her borrow it for a trip with my son) at the Badlands National Park in South Dakota. It's covered with dead grasshoppers and not exactly in focus, but it saves me the trouble of walking out front to take a pic:


----------



## john wilson

Holden

YouTube - ‪Patterson Cheney RS400T Holden Commodore SS on track‬‏


----------



## samanator

CaptLeslie said:


> Here is a yellow version a great driving sports car! Carreras S cabriolet:-!


We have one of these (2009) in white with different wheels(clay interior), a Jeep Wrangler Unlimited Mountain Edition in Black and a Lexus IS250 Desert Sage for my wife and I to share (she is an Omega owner also).


----------



## yande

You just wouldn't want to see what I drive. It's functional and comfortable, but my WIS mate here in this sleepy little town, (he's a bit too old to be up in forums) apart from his 300 odd time pieces has these 3, all of which are looking for new owners.

38 and 58 Mercedes Roadsters. (Pretty sure I have the years and description right)









Talbot Lagos









Thought some of you may like to see them. I have, and they are jaw dropping in their beauty and condition.


----------



## gordec

anonymousmoose said:


> China?


That's right straight up. Ballin' it in the far east.


----------



## richardew

1


----------



## richardew

I picked up this car in 1996. It had 42 miles on the odometer. It is one of 1152 Porsche 993 carrera 4 cabriolets built with the varioram 282 hp engine. It has brought a few smiles to my face over the years. It has not had any major engine work. It has been driven in the rain, driven in the snow, driven when its' hot and driven in the cold.








The gearshift showing a patina developed over 5500 hours of driving


----------



## yande

Wow, that is nice Richard. Nice in that classical way that my Speedmaster 3570.50 is nice, though if I had the choice, I think I'd take your 933. Thanks for sharing your beautiful machine. A real classic, and to think that you even drove it in the rain.. Wow. ;-) My Speedmaster 3570.50 had water ingress after I wore *it* in the rain, though it is all fixed now, under warrantee. Don't worry, I'm seriously in awe of your machine, beautiful.


----------



## anjasola

This one more and more.


----------



## dmenendez

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Diego


----------



## horrilluberbabe

This thread is making me feel ill...
Had a bmw 328coupe until work changed and now have a new mondeo - cant argue with 58mpg without even trying! KILLS me that ive only got room for 1 car outside my house - would go and buy Z4 tomorrow if i had somewhere to put it. Sigh...

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInOz

My little baby


----------



## anonymousmoose

Oh that's very nice. All original?

Does she cost a lot in maintenance? I've always dreamed of owning a classic weekend convertible.



anjasola said:


> This one more and more.


----------



## ChronoScot

Once upon a time, I drove this - a '91 Porsche 968:










It was a really nice car, which I bought at 23, just out of university. Unfortunately, driving it for 400km + per week and my recent grad salary meant that I couldn't really cope with the insurance, fuel and looming maintenance bills, so I got rid of it after a year. They only built around 12000 of these, but I believe it wasn't commercially successful. Shame.

I drove an Audi for a few years after that, but currently I can rely completely on public transport, so I have this as my weekend ride (mostly in the woods):


----------



## anonymousmoose

ChronoScot said:


> I drove an Audi for a few years after that, but currently I can rely completely on public transport, so I have this as my weekend ride (mostly in the woods):


I heard that Germany can be very expensive in the ways of car-ownership. I'm from Germany originally and a lot of the younger people in my family who live there don't have a car. I guess that is the good thing about Australia. Although German cars cost a fair bit to buy over here, locals cars are cheap to buy, own, run and insure. But then again, only relying on public transport would not be practical here in Western Australia.


----------



## GeorgeH

2006 DTS - American Highway Cruiser - Lots of room - Northstar V8


----------



## Brisman

Thought I would post again, different pic from last time, looks the same except it now has a Joe Z exhaust and Joe Z Cold Air Intake from the US. The manifold has also been ported, all done by Lexus and still under warranty. Lexus are claiming the car has gone from 311kW (427 BHP) to around 360kW (495 BHP) and it sounds fantastic and I like the fact it looks standard.


----------



## Broleo

Just got this... sweet ride. Pls excuse the crappy pics. (shuld now go buy new camerao|)


----------



## suginami

On weekends and special occasions, I drive my 1972 280SE 4.5.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5952824319


----------



## foggy

suginami said:


> On weekends and special occasions, I drive my 1972 280SE 4.5.
> 
> IMG_0109 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Nice. Jolly nice in fact.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Broleo said:


> Just got this... sweet ride. Pls excuse the crappy pics. (shuld now go buy new camerao|)


Oh gosh. I better not show this to one of the guys in my office. He owns one of these GTIs and goes on and on and on about the car.

Although they are fantastic cars I do admit :-! Very nice.


----------



## eple

Recently written off


----------



## Nordicbeast

A few mods since my last post...


----------



## Murray210

One of the few watches that can be read on the move on a big scooter


----------



## ChronoScot

anonymousmoose said:


> I heard that Germany can be very expensive in the ways of car-ownership. I'm from Germany originally and a lot of the younger people in my family who live there don't have a car. I guess that is the good thing about Australia. Although German cars cost a fair bit to buy over here, locals cars are cheap to buy, own, run and insure. But then again, only relying on public transport would not be practical here in Western Australia.


Hey AM, owning a car here is not what I consider a cheap affair, however I'm not sure if it is so much more expensive than other (northern) European countries in relative terms. I never owned my own car when I was still living in the UK, but road tax, insurance and fuel are not exactly low cost. German automobile/road tax can be pricy, but at least they seem to invest it in a decent road system. That's more than I can say for a lot of British roads.

German public transport is practicall second to none from what I've experienced on my travels.


----------



## daghoi

This my trusted and well used car, commute to work everyday with it. Approaching 200' km (125000 miles).


----------



## JurT

Here is my car. It is used for the road and for trackdays. Also driving with it on the famous Nurburgring Nordschleife.

It's bmw m3 e36 (euro model). Car has some modifications.










and my helmet which is in the trunk.


----------



## anjasola

anonymousmoose said:


> Oh that's very nice. All original?
> 
> Does she cost a lot in maintenance? I've always dreamed of owning a classic weekend convertible.


Thanks ....... yes all original....the car was bought new by my mother in law. Maintenance is not 'over the top'.


----------



## BobmG8

This Omega owner drives a 2008 Pontiac G8, one sweet ride. Actually it's built by Holden in Australia. Here is my signature from G8Board.com. I am very active on this forum.

*2008 G8 V6...*
Pedders' G8 Street I Package_,_ Eagle GT's, Roto-Fab CAI & Radiator Cover, Polk db651s, Bazooka 6.5" sub,
Alpine 4x35w, PPI 2x75w, MTX re-Q5, Sirius radio w/factory XM antenna, Rear Aux mod & PAC SATX56,
console & footwell lighting mods, upper trunk lid liner, Pontiac trunk liner, BG MAO Oil & CF5 Fuel supplements.
_*Future Mods...* G8GT Brakes Front & Rear powder coated silver_​


----------



## jbgood

just came back this weekend from a week in the French alps watching the tour de france and riding this...









Now back in my A4 Avant


----------



## Broleo

anonymousmoose said:


> Oh gosh. I better not show this to one of the guys in my office. He owns one of these GTIs and goes on and on and on about the car.
> 
> Although they are fantastic cars I do admit :-! Very nice.


cheers mate


----------



## Potrice

During the summer I drive my '66 mustang!









.....and during winter I drive my piece of crap...









Gosh I hate winter...


----------



## john wilson

BobmG8 said:


> This Omega owner drives a 2008 Pontiac G8, one sweet ride. Actually it's built by Holden in Australia. Here is my signature from G8Board.com. I am very active on this forum.
> 
> *2008 G8 V6...*
> Pedders' G8 Street I Package_,_ Eagle GT's, Roto-Fab CAI & Radiator Cover, Polk db651s, Bazooka 6.5" sub,
> Alpine 4x35w, PPI 2x75w, MTX re-Q5, Sirius radio w/factory XM antenna, Rear Aux mod & PAC SATX56,
> console & footwell lighting mods, upper trunk lid liner, Pontiac trunk liner, BG MAO Oil & CF5 Fuel supplements.
> _*Future Mods...* G8GT Brakes Front & Rear powder coated silver_​
> View attachment 479345


Dude!!


----------



## UCrazyKid

The Yeti.


----------



## Landshark99

It is either my Toyota Landcruiser or this my slightly modified '11 Subaru STI


----------



## Force-1

Became Audi owners this year. Wife and I have had over 30 new vehicles over last 25 years, never owned an Audi.

2011 A5 2.0T Cabriolet quattro


























2011 Q7 S-Line Prestige


----------



## 00033

Woo I like this thread!








Nothing flashy, 2007 Saab 9-3 and 2010 Volvo S60. Anyone else into Swedish cars?


----------



## Rockjock

I drive my MKIV R32 quite a bit, right now it is a Skoda till Monday then it is what ever the blokes in Wolfsburg want to see go fast lol


----------



## bayerische

Here still in the showroom, but nowadays in my garage.


----------



## gtar

Winter and my BMW 325Ci.


----------



## BobmG8

john wilson said:


> Dude!!


Dude!, back at ya. I saw the steering wheel upgrade you did. Very nice. Your silver is my wife's favorite G8 color. I really like your set up.


----------



## anonymousmoose

One of the best looking coupes BMW ever made. They really made a beautiful car with the E92. Everything just looks so perfect. From the front to the rear.

I was seriously interested in one, but the cheapest one in my state cost about $10,000 more than I wanted to budget, plus I'm a Mercedes man myself ;-). That big Merc Star on the Haubtbahnhof (main train station) in Stuttgart, where I lived in my youngest years, must have implanted itself on my subconscious. Although I did live in Bavaria for a while too.





















gtar said:


> Winter and my BMW 325Ci.


----------



## gtar

^ E92 coupe is one of my favourites too . The design is stylish and propably will resist time well.


----------



## markinmad

The day it came home.







And with my other transportation on the roof.


----------



## ds99

this mainly


----------



## afridi

221005_207828305924005_100000905108328_598477_1090364_o.jpg by navman987, on Flickr

This is my pride and joy. On days when not driving this I drive a C300 Merc.


----------



## MajorLonghorn

2011 Land Rover LR4 for the wife
2010 Audi TTS for me
2008 Nissan Titan for fun
A bunch of bikes for everyone (Trek x3, Gary Fisher x2, currently deciding between a Specialized Roubaix or a Giant Defy Advanced)


----------



## JM70

Black BMW 120d M Sport Coupe


----------



## Enron

All these fancy Audis and BMWs in here, making me feel bad!

My 2004 Infiniti G35


----------



## serdal23

I have been driving this Jetta TDI for the last 3.5 years, and will trade in with a Toyota Yaris or Corolla. I used to own a Toyota Tercel '99, and it was the most excellent I had in my life so far. So, I will go back with another Toyota soon. 

Capt. Serdal


----------



## VG3

2000 - 323i 4 door BMW
2005 - Range Rover HSE


----------



## wielingab

Hello, let me chime in..

It's hard to show my modest vehicles after I see all those great cars, but non the less:

Honda CB400N from 1983, with 33.000km on the dial
Audi 80 silverspecial from 1982, with around 224000km on the dial
Ford focus 1.6 tdci for daily use, with 246000km on the dial..

Found a little picture of the speed dial of the focus... (and the speed was real, in Germany on the highway). Keep in mind, the engine was a little tweaked, 145HP in stead of 110HP. At this moment the latest software is reinstalled, so it's back to "normal" horsepower (because of the turbo broke down)

After repair the engine is going strong again, already 15000km more on the dial...good for another 100000km (I hope)

Bart


----------



## jd163

2005 Nissan 350Z
2008 Honda CBR1000RR
2010 Ducati 1198


----------



## GTTIME

Guess I'll be the American with a domestic although made in Canada and owned by Fiat not sure that's even true. 

2011 dodge charger road and track with the super track pack. 370 HP with upgraded everything. So far I love it. 

Weekend car 67 GT 390 Mustang fastback fully restored.


----------



## Nikoloz

got this one very recently, my only Omega & non quartz watch whatsoever =)










and my also recent drive

Nissan Juke 1.6 turbo 190 BHP, like this one =)


----------



## SteveFromNY

I've owned my WRX for the past 7 years and almost traded her in twice: once for a 335i x drive and a second time for a new S4. But I just love this car too much. I'm considering keeping her and just buying something like an MDX for the babymobile since my wife and I are planning for our first. Here she is.


----------



## rdandy5875

2004 Subaru STi. No good pictures since I took off the huge factory wing. I'll have to snap a few.

edit: here's one from before:


----------



## bowvmi2001

My daily driver:
2006 Aston Martin V8 Vantage








My weekend driver:
1962 TVR Grantura MKIIA


----------



## Mystro

That Audi is a class act....|>|>



wielingab said:


> Hello, let me chime in..
> 
> It's hard to show my modest vehicles after I see all those great cars, but non the less:
> 
> Honda CB400N from 1983, with 33.000km on the dial
> Audi 80 silverspecial from 1982, with around 224000km on the dial
> Ford focus 1.6 tdci for daily use, with 246000km on the dial..
> 
> Found a little picture of the speed dial of the focus... (and the speed was real, in Germany on the highway). Keep in mind, the engine was a little tweaked, 145HP in stead of 110HP. At this moment the latest software is reinstalled, so it's back to "normal" horsepower (because of the turbo broke down)
> 
> After repair the engine is going strong again, already 15000km more on the dial...good for another 100000km (I hope)
> 
> Bart


----------



## NYWatchFan

NYC Subway's and Ferry.









But i have sold and bought too many sports cars to list.


----------



## porschefan

(this shot has the owner and a friend "behind the wheel")









_*I WISH!!!*_


----------



## Hammondo

decided that it's time to get rid of all transport and I take tubes and buses.......which gives me plenty of time to expose my watch to other commuters :>)


----------



## Turpe

MajorLonghorn said:


> currently deciding between a Specialized Roubaix or a Giant Defy Advanced)


Go for the Roubaix - it's a lot better at being both a performance bike _and_ a comfort/century bike, the Defy is too far towards comfort at the loss of a lot of the performance.

Yes, I work in a bike shop.


----------



## porschefan

NYWatchFan said:


> NYC Subway's and Ferry.
> 
> View attachment 518536
> 
> 
> But i have sold and bought too many sports cars to list.


The only way to go in The City, that and on foot.


----------



## watsondog

Mine, Jaguar XKR and an XJ8 when I feel that fuel needs saving to fund another watch purchase !!!
Her, Audi TT


----------



## imtan8

2011 Sienna XLE


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## zerophase

bowvmi2001 said:


> My daily driver:
> 2006 Aston Martin V8 Vantage
> View attachment 518515
> 
> 
> My weekend driver:
> 1962 TVR Grantura MKIIA
> View attachment 518517


Wow, you drive an Aston Martin daily? That's impressive. Might I ask where you live to feel confortable doing that?


----------



## eple

eple said:


> Recently written off


I lied, it wasn't.

I decided to visit her today:



















Not due out till October sometime...


----------



## bowvmi2001

I live in Fayetteville, NC, but I take the car everywhere, I mean everywhere (I drive it on sand, in the snow, and in the cities). I find that most people view the car as a work of art and they treat it as such. Also, so what if it gets some stone chips or door dings. It is a car and a car is met to be given. Garage Queen kept Aston Martins have a lot more problems then ones that are driven.


----------



## riteoff

the daily/toy. Looking to treat myself to a new winter car over the next few weeks. Hopefully a 1990-92 Golf in a faded red.


----------



## tonycwan

2010 Mercedes C300. Daily car.

Just got it back from a $27000 repair..got t-boned pretty badly.


----------



## anonymousmoose

I know I already posted, but I thought I'd show a few more pics I took yesterday at sunset.


----------



## calv1n

One of these...








VW Corrado VR6

With 3 of these...







b-)


----------



## vjb.knife

Lynskey Titanium and Dura Ace.


----------



## Turpe

Nice. Ti really is a fantastic material.


----------



## MJK737

A Boeing 737. ;-)


----------



## Occipital Lobe

This one for fun:
SV1000


----------



## charlie218

BMW 3 series, hoping to upgrade to an M3 in the near future from my 320i (I know, not too flash)...but my dream car is an Aston Martin DB9. And it will go perfectly with Omega ;-)


----------



## iinsic

I bought this in the Spring of 2010, when I realized that texting drivers would be the death of me if I kept riding my motorcycle. Mine is red, though. (I need to find my photos on that SD card.)


----------



## GordonFromCali

Nice cars all around!


----------



## Torrid

john wilson said:


> Dude!!


Currently Omega-less but I'm still part of the Pontiac badged Holden crew.

terrible quick shot on my phone while at work.


----------



## spillige

haha pontiac!!! how common are those in the states torrid? im in australia and as you would know they are sold as the holden commodore, and are on every street corner.. they are bogan (redneck) cars here.

i also drive a holden, though you might know it in the usa as the t body chevy chevette.. its a 1981 holden gemini. its been heavily modified with a 13b rotary extend port conversion.

recent pic with later model bars








engine bay








when i got pulled over by police, cancelled my registration...


----------



## Monocrom

That Pontiac-badged Holden is a very good model. Unfortunately, when a car company decides to slap on an iconic set of letters onto an existing model of their's from a different country; doesn't matter how good that model is. People are just going to expect a great deal more from it. Would have been much better if GM had introduced that Holden on its own. Perhaps with a new name. But certainly not GTO. Reminds me of the time Ford came out with a new model Mustang. One of the guys took one look at it and said, "That's not a Mustang!" Made the designers go back to the drawing board. The rejected Mustang design was a good one on its own though. And later was introduced as the Ford Probe. But yeah, not a Mustang. Too bad no one at GM gave a damn about the GTO badge.


----------



## Monocrom

spillige said:


> haha pontiac!!! how common are those in the states torrid? im in australia and as you would know they are sold as the holden commodore, and are on every street corner.


In America, very rare indeed. Automatic version even more rare since buyers had to pay a Gas Guzzler tax of $2000 if they bought that version. The manual version gets enough fuel mileage that the Federal tax didn't apply to them. If you can find one used, you can drive around in something that you won't see constantly as you're coming and going everywhere.


----------



## spillige

theres 4 gens of holden commodore in australia, it has a very strong and proud history, with about 8 or 9 facelifts in those 4 gens starting from late 1970 to present.

the pontiac gt sedan is the holden commodore here and gto is the holden monaro, the monaro is not produced any more.. id say 90% of commodores sold here are auto.


----------



## Brisman

I would't put the R8, GTS and Senator in the bogan category.


----------



## Torrid

Monocrom said:


> In America, very rare indeed. Automatic version even more rare since buyers had to pay a Gas Guzzler tax of $2000 if they bought that version. The manual version gets enough fuel mileage that the Federal tax didn't apply to them. If you can find one used, you can drive around in something that you won't see constantly as you're coming and going everywhere.


I'm not 100% of total production, but it was about 35,000 cars over the span of 3 years. Mine is a 2004 Torrid Red/Red leather and automatic 1 of 499. 2004 was the first year for us here and the only one that used the LS1 V8. If they had just stuck the Monaro name on it here I think that if it wasn't tied to the GTO name it would have done better. I'm just glad they did the right thing and didn't bring over a V6 version here.


----------



## spillige

Brisman said:


> I would't put the R8, GTS and Senator in the bogan category.


i dont know mate, the council workers here in sydney get good coin!! haha

but seriously one of the scariest moments ive had in a car was being a passenger in an R8 maloo.. very fast car


----------



## 4counters

I have one of these:


----------



## SergeOPC

Mine Insignia OPC at Nuerburgring Nordsleife


----------



## john wilson




----------



## john wilson

spillige said:


> haha pontiac!!! how common are those in the states torrid? im in australia and as you would know they are sold as the holden commodore, and are on every street corner.. they are bogan (redneck) cars here.
> 
> i also drive a holden, though you might know it in the usa as the t body chevy chevette.. its a 1981 holden gemini. its been heavily modified with a 13b rotary extend port conversion.
> 
> recent pic with later model bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engine bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i got pulled over by police, cancelled my registration...


38,000 total ( G8's) for 2008 and 2009 years, very rare indeed. Love this car!


----------



## john wilson

Brisman said:


> I would't put the R8, GTS and Senator in the bogan category.


Then I sir, am truly bogan.


----------



## Torrid

john wilson said:


> Then I sir, am truly bogan.


Yeeehaaw!


----------



## spillige

to bad you lads didnt get this badboy!! would of sold well over in the states.


----------



## NMGE17

john wilson said:


> 38,000 total ( G8's) for 2008 and 2009 years, very rare indeed. Love this car!


OT, but Top Gear ran an article about the rarest models of cars in the UK and my neighbours 1980's Renault was one of only five left in the UK.

Nigel


----------



## spillige

NMGE17 said:


> OT, but Top Gear ran an article about the rarest models of cars in the UK and my neighbours 1980's Renault was one of only five left in the UK.
> 
> Nigel


----------



## Monocrom

spillige said:


> View attachment 531852
> 
> to bad you lads didnt get this badboy!! would of sold well over in the states.


Well . . . With about 5% of the population anyway.


----------



## NMGE17

spillige said:


> View attachment 531877


?

Nigel


----------



## Brisman

john wilson said:


> Then I sir, am truly bogan.


John, that is an outstanding car you have. My comment was about the high end Aussie commodores here. The poster claimed only 'bogans' drove commodores, I was disagreeing, if your a 'bogan' how can you afford the HSV series commodores, the R8, GTS and Senator. Here in Oz, you won't get much change out of $AUS100k for a Senator, that's high end stuff not bogan. Although I don't own one, I love these cars and there heritage. Your car is obviously in that high end category and you are by no means a 'bogan'.

Edit: Of course it's even more special with that sticker on your back window.


----------



## mattsam

2011 Audi A6 supercharged


----------



## LeadFarmer

Mines a 1996 Land Rover Defender 110 300tdi


----------



## john wilson

Brisman said:


> John, that is an outstanding car you have. My comment was about the high end Aussie commodores here. The poster claimed only 'bogans' drove commodores, I was disagreeing, if your a 'bogan' how can you afford the HSV series commodores, the R8, GTS and Senator. Here in Oz, you won't get much change out of $AUS100k for a Senator, that's high end stuff not bogan. Although I don't own one, I love these cars and there heritage. Your car is obviously in that high end category and you are by no means a 'bogan'.
> 
> Edit: Of course it's even more special with that sticker on your back window.


Just having fun.


----------



## john wilson

spillige said:


> View attachment 531852
> 
> to bad you lads didnt get this badboy!! would of sold well over in the states.


We still talk about this in our g8 forums.


----------



## john wilson

Saw a friend tonight.She owns one too.


----------



## Torrid

Holden should just start importing their cars here. Pontiac had the right idea bringing us these cars. Too bad they had already been selling a bunch of other cars no one wanted first. I just love the lazy muscle these cars have. Big comfy seats, a pushrod V8, and simple enough electronics. They might be the one company that still builds what I would car a proper car.


----------



## anonymousmoose

spillige said:


> haha pontiac!!! how common are those in the states torrid? im in australia and as you would know they are sold as the holden commodore, and are on every street corner.. they are bogan (redneck) cars here.


My parents drive a Holden Commodore Berlina. They are no bogans.










But there are bogans who do drive commodores. But mostly old run down ones with stupid body kits.

After close to 10 years of driving Holden, I just had to go back to my German, Stuttgart roots.


----------



## spillige

when i said commodores are bogan cars, it was not to be taken as any thing but a joke.. if you live in aus, you'll understand the humour in it..

for me the commodore is a car i hate to love.. its a car i tell every one i hate... but deep down i can see the appeal.


----------



## Matty01

Black 370 coupe for 70%, 7 yo nissan pulsar for fishing, kayaking, camping and stuff


----------



## speed_dmon

Here's a fun photo of me actually driving what I drive.


----------



## anonymousmoose

spillige said:


> when i said commodores are bogan cars, it was not to be taken as any thing but a joke.. if you live in aus, you'll understand the humour in it..
> 
> for me the commodore is a car i hate to love.. its a car i tell every one i hate... but deep down i can see the appeal.


Thats the problem with reading, sometimes you cant see what's serious or humour without putting a smiley behind it :-d. No hard feeling.:-!

My two commodores & then caprice (before I moved onto a German car) served me well and never had any issues even worth noting.

I agree with you on the love/hate. They are good reliable cars, but so darn common and unrefined. Its almost like the manufacture starts off with the right idea but then gets lazy along the way. Whoever designed the interior of the current one certainly appears like he dropped the ball. Although I do like the roof sunglasses holder. I still like the VY/VZ interior best, especially in the Calais. I had a caprice which is pretty much a Calais in long-wheelbase form. And thats the other thing... the current range you get your commodore & then statesman varieties. In the VY/WK series, there was a considerable difference between the two cars. The WK's looked much more like a luxury limousine and the VY's like a sedan. Current models, the Statesman looks almost identical to a Commodore. Inside and out.

Maybe that is why the PM still has the older model. Still the best looking Australian long-wheelbase IMO









The current one just doesn't have the same statement of road presence.









AND WHATS WITH THE CUP HOLDERS ON THE NEW CAPRICE!!! My Caprice (same one as the PM has) had the best cup-holders in any car I've ever driven. Fold and, are strong and functional. The new one they just put them in front of the armrest which is annoying when you try to rest your arm. Isn't the new one meant to be improved?

PS 
Did you know they sell the Caprice in China under a different name? And its WAY better equipped with equipment we cannot even buy here. Its just not available.

Australian Version
















Chinese version
















http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2007/04/2008-buick-park-avenue-chinese-get.html

Yes, some may like the Aussie version better as its more sporty looking. But I think everyone will agree the Chinese versions is more luxury orientated... and isn't that what the Caprice is meant to be? The Australian corporate and political limousine? Why can't Holden Australia pull their finger out and make it at least an upgradeable option here?


----------



## rdandy5875

speed_dmon said:


> Here's a fun photo of me actually driving what I drive.


Very nice, but while you have included yourself driving, you have no omega on your wrist 

Cheers


----------



## speed_dmon

rdandy5875 said:


> Very nice, but while you have included yourself driving, you have no omega on your wrist
> 
> Cheers


Haha that photo was taken before my Omega days. But I do admit my wrist just looks naked in that picture. I'll have to do a reshoot post-Omega


----------



## Torrid

I agree with the VZ vs VE. I think the G8 interior is put together nicely, but the materials don't seem as nice. The 2004 GTOs had leather on the door panel inserts, but later models got vinyl. That is obvious price cutting.


----------



## SolitarySoul

2009 Infiniti G37x


----------



## tommy_boy

*I didn't go through all 37 pages, but the thread starts out as a luxury car extravaganza, so here's my ski buggy for a different tack:*










*2010. Now, should I buy a Casio Pathfinder to go with it? * :-d


----------



## 4counters

speed_dmon said:


> Here's a fun photo of me actually driving what I drive.


Your steering wheel is on the wrong side! :-s


----------



## speed_dmon

4counters said:


> Your steering wheel is on the wrong side! :-s


Ha! You're on the wrond side of the equator!


----------



## wheels

Should have done this a while ago! For work I drive a Toyota Hilux dual cab but when I'm home and it's a fine day I wheel out the Lotus for a run. The whole idea behind an Elan +2 is that it's made for two adults and two children. This only works if your kids don't have legs!!


----------



## westlake

I kinda have a thing for porsche...


----------



## Mystro

Well, I have now come full circle and am back to my passion. A aircooled steel body 911. The purest form of the 911 and a drivers car without artifical electronics sterilizing the experience. I managed to pry this 1988 Porsche Targa commemorative limited edition from the original owner. It is 1 of 80 made. Its low miles and in PCA concourse condition. It's like driving sex on wheels.:-d


----------



## 31 Jewels

A Lexus V8 Powered Miata. Pics are in my profile.


----------



## wheels

That targa is beautiful Mystro!


----------



## jbgood

Mystro, what LE is this if I may ask?


----------



## Mystro

jbgood said:


> Mystro, what LE is this if I may ask?


It is the "F. Porsche" Commemorative Edition". It celebrated the 911's 25year and 250k 911 made. They made 120 coupes, 100 cabriolets, and 80 Targas. It is not to be confused with the 25th anniversary edition put out in 1989. They made more of the 25th anniversary car and is in a different color.
The "F. Porsche" Commemerative limited edition" has all unique eclusive options. The paint is called "diamond blue metalic". It is more of a deep silver/platinum color that changes in the light. The interior has "F. Porsche" embroidered on the front 2 seats. The leather is made of the premium grade "soft touch" leather in custom matching color. All carpets including the trunk and lower door panels are in a contrasting lighter silver and are ultra thick and soft. I have had other 911's before but have never seen carpets this nice in them. It feels like cashmere. It's almost a shame to cover them up with floor mats. Other options to the CLE are matching Fuch forged wheels, stiffer race suspension, short shifter on the G-50 transmission. The guy I bought he car from bought it new in 1988 and had to travel to Texas to pick it up. He lives in Pa. it was a long way to find this car. He is a fellow PCA member and the car was kept indoors in concourse condition. No rain, and impecable service records. It was his baby. I have the original bill of sale, window sticker and everything that came new from the dealership and Potsche. Even the hand written installation stickers from the factory are still on the back side of the carpets. The only thing I have to do is custom order new light matching silver Porsche mats. I think I have found a company that can match it. The original owner had dark blue mats which doesnt match the light silver carpet and makes the foot wells dark. I understand that was probably the only close contrasting color of mats that were available at the time. These 911 were pretty much all hand built then. Everything on the car is leather, rubber, and steel. Very little plastic. It wasn't till 1990 that Porsche finally went into the new factory with more automation with the 964.


----------



## jbgood

Mystro said:


> It is the "F. Porsche" Commemorative Edition". It celebrated the 911's 25year and 250k 911 made. They made 120 coupes, 100 cabriolets, and 80 Targas. It is not to be confused with the 25th anniversary edition put out in 1989. They made more of the 25th anniversary car and is in a different color.
> The "F. Porsche" Commemerative limited edition" has all unique eclusive options. The paint is called "diamond blue metalic". It is more of a deep silver/platinum color that changes in the light. The interior has "F. Porsche" embroidered on the front 2 seats. The leather is made of the premium grade "soft touch" leather in custom matching color. All carpets including the trunk and lower door panels are in a contrasting lighter silver and are ultra thick and soft. I have had other 911's before but have never seen carpets this nice in them. It feels like cashmere. It's almost a shame to cover them up with floor mats. Other options to the CLE are matching Fuch forged wheels, stiffer race suspension, short shifter on the G-50 transmission. The guy I bought he car from bought it new in 1988 and had to travel to Texas to pick it up. He lives in Pa. it was a long way to find this car. He is a fellow PCA member and the car was kept indoors in concourse condition. No rain, and impecable service records. It was his baby. I have the original bill of sale, window sticker and everything that came new from the dealership and Potsche. Even the hand written installation stickers from the factory are still on the back side of the carpets. The only thing I have to do is custom order new light matching silver Porsche mats. I think I have found a company that can match it. The original owner had dark blue mats which doesnt match the light silver carpet and makes the foot wells dark. I understand that was probably the only close contrasting color of mats that were available at the time. These 911 were pretty much all hand built then. Everything on the car is leather, rubber, and steel. Very little plastic. It wasn't till 1990 that Porsche finally went into the new factory with more automation with the 964.


wow.. treasure it, I say. Looks like a one in a million find that.
I am hoping for a 964 or 993 myself. Give it a few more years.. cars are expensive in Holland.


----------



## Perseus

1967 Mustang 390 GTA


----------



## Mystro

I had a 993. It is a nice car. It leans more on the technology side (new school) of the 911 than the steel bodies. Obviously, the last of the air cooled motors. The 996 and the 964 are the most affordable now in the US. The 964 will go up in value where the 996 are falling hard. It's hard to say where they will go. The interchangeable front of he 996 with the Boxster and the watercooled motor as well as the body has less curves is why alot of the 911 purest don't care for it.. I would suggest a pre 90's 911 or 993 as your best investment. The 3.2L are bullet proof motors. You won't loose money with either of these cars. The demand for the pre 90's steel body 911's are crazy in the USA. The nice clean ones are getting very rare. These cars will be seriouse money in another 10 years. The 911SC is on the affordable sibe but they too are rising fast.


----------



## Monocrom

perseus said:


> 1967 mustang 390 gta
> View attachment 542407


Nice! :-!


----------



## Turpe

Perseus said:


> 1967 Mustang 390 GTA
> View attachment 542407


Beautiful. Possibly my favourite car and in a gorgeous colour, to boot. With that said, judging by the car behind it in the photo, you might not want to leave it parked in that spot for too long. ;-)


----------



## Mr_Super

My Audi!


----------



## curious cheese

Corvette C5 body.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Mystro said:


> Well, I have now come full circle and am back to my passion. A aircooled steel body 911. The purest form of the 911 and a drivers car without artifical electronics sterilizing the experience. I managed to pry this 1988 Porsche Targa commemorative limited edition from the original owner. It is 1 of 80 made. Its low miles and in PCA concourse condition. It's like driving sex on wheels.:-d


Wow! Super nice car. Congratulations. Really love the targa top Porsches. A truly nice example from Stuttgart.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Mystro said:


> I had a 993. It is a nice car. It leans more on the technology side (new school) of the 911 than the steel bodies. Obviously, the last of the air cooled motors. The 996 and the 964 are the most affordable now in the US. The 964 will go up in value where the 996 are falling hard. It's hard to say where they will go. The interchangeable front of he 996 with the Boxster and the watercooled motor as well as the body has less curves is why alot of the 911 purest don't care for it.. I would suggest a pre 90's 911 or 993 as your best investment. The 3.2L are bullet proof motors. You won't loose money with either of these cars. The demand for the pre 90's steel body 911's are crazy in the USA. The nice clean ones are getting very rare. These cars will be seriouse money in another 10 years. The 911SC is on the affordable sibe but they too are rising fast.


I've always likes the 968. Not sure how popular they are yet they are rare and expensive in Australia. A modern looking car for the year and a nice convertible.


----------



## Mystro

You should own that Porsce where you live. You would look good with the wife cruising around. A Benz and a Porsche looks good in the driveway. As for cost of the 968, they are very affordable in the USA. Between $6-$14k will get you a 968 here. Exceptionally nice ones (show quality) with low miles are in the $16-$20k.

.


anonymousmoose said:


> I've always likes the 968. Not sure how popular they are yet they are rare and expensive in Australia. A modern looking car for the year and a nice convertible.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Mystro said:


> You should own that Porsce where you live. You would look good with the wife cruising around. A Benz and a Porsche looks good in the driveway. As for cost of the 968, they are very affordable in the USA. Between $6-$14k will get you a 968 here. Exceptionally nice ones (show quality) with low miles are in the $16-$20k.
> 
> .


I think $30k is the lowest I've seen in convertible in Australia. Maybe that's because there were only 3 available in the nations classifieds. for $30k, i cam get a 2000 boxter.

But at the moment, 1 car is enough. I'm actually quite fond on my sunroof. I never saw the appeal until I got my Benz.


----------



## yande

Mystro said:


> .:-d


Wow Mystro, as a teenager this car (shape) was the one of my dreams. One has to admit, it is a timeless classic, no matter what model, tho' especially this one. Thanks for sharing such style here. It fits your watch collection exceedingly well.


----------



## PeterA

Car update. Bought me a new Volvo V70 R-design 2.5FT for family transportation.
I'm very happy with this car! :-d


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein




----------



## OmegaPO

Currently don't own a car but this is the last one I drove, would make a good accompaniment to my PO


----------



## yande

OmegaPO said:


> Currently don't own a car but this is the last one I drove, would make a good accompaniment to my PO
> 
> View attachment 561175


Just wondering... Considering the thread title and the play on words, is this the last car you owned OmegaPO, were in the processing of owning, or merely the last car you drove? No offence meant as that is surely an impressive vehicle regardless, though I can hire similar by the hour (or two) just up the road from where I live,


----------



## OmegaPO

I hired it for 3 days on a recent trip to Italy, as they say "when in Rome" or in this case the Northern Italian Alps, what could be more Italian then driving a bright red Ferrari F430 Spider through stunning mountain passes, I could not help myself and I must say it was one of the greatest experiences of my life |>

Here are a few videos of my adventures:
F430 in the Swiss Alps.mp4 - YouTube
F430 in the Swiss Alps Part 2.mp4 - YouTube
F430 in the Swiss Alps Part 3.mp4 - YouTube

As for owning, truth be told I am not a Ferrari man, never have been and having driven a F430 I still would not buy one even if I could afford it, it is an amazing supercar but for me it is too ostentatious and precious, perhaps more suited to Rolex owners and it just couldn't be a daily driver. Some might say that is the whole point but I would prefer to hire one for such occasions and own something more practical. I have always been a BMW/Porsche man, I would take a 997 911 GT3, 997 911 Turbo S or an E93 M3 any day and for the money you can't go past a R35 GTR, serious bang for your buck.

Here is a rather nice BMW that would go rather nicely with any Omega...

A Comeback: My 1971 BMW CS | StanceWorks


----------



## anonymousmoose

OmegaPO said:


> I hired it for 3 days on a recent trip to Italy, as they say "when in Rome" or in this case the Northern Italian Alps, what could be more Italian then driving a bright red Ferrari F430 Spider through stunning mountain passes, I could not help myself and I must say it was one of the greatest experiences of my life |>http://www.stanceworks.com/2011/07/comeback-1971-bmw-cs/


Do you need to drive in a group or can you drive 'free' where you want to go? I saw something on TV where you can hire supercars in Italy, but they were all group activities and you had to 'follow the leader'.


----------



## patbu

PeterA said:


> Car update. Bought me a new Volvo V70 R-design 2.5FT for family transportation.
> I'm very happy with this car! :-d
> View attachment 560582


Very nice! They're dropping the V70 here 

We had to make do with the new sedan. S60 T5


----------



## anonymousmoose

patbu said:


> Very nice! They're dropping the V70 here
> 
> We had to make do with the new sedan. S60 T5


I like the Volvo in the movie 'The Saint'.

It may be a 90s model, yet it still looks modern;


----------



## OmegaPO

No, it was all individual, I had it delivered in Venice and then drove North to Bormio and back down through lake Como and finished in Milan, you just pay for time and km's.

I am happy to share details if you are interested, send me a PM.

p.s. I love your Porsche!


----------



## anonymousmoose

OmegaPO said:


> p.s. I love your Porsche!


Ha ha, its not my Porsche. I wish, but I only need one car and I'm a Mercedes driver. ;-)

I was just showing a photo of the type of Porsche I like. They are quite rare in Australia.


----------



## Anatoly

Hello fellows!
Until I got married a couple of years ago I had the three you see-Isuzu Rodeo, VW Jetta, and my baby- 1973 Porsche 911 Targa, also at that time I only had a couple of watches including my first "real" watch, the Omega Seamaster Professional Chronograph.
Now I own 12 watches, am married, have a 2.5 year old son, and another baby on the way, and what do I drive these days?
A Honda civic (which is great), and probably a mini-van will be on the way towards the summer when the second one arrives.
Sadly the Porsche had to go as my priorities changed with having a family and responsibility. But I still have my memories.
Enjoy!


----------



## Monocrom

Just a bit curious. I can understand getting rid of the sports car and the SUV after getting married and having children. But did the VW Jetta prove unreliable that it was replaced with the Civic?


----------



## shaneinhisroom

Future Omega owner here (I'm indecisive, see my signature). It will be my gift to myself for paying off all my student loans less than a year after I graduated from college.

I drive a 05 Corolla XRS...daily driver. 35mpg and a 9000rpm redline with 180hp when I want it. Works well when I drive 35 miles one way every day to work, and it also feeds my road racing days in college.








My previous car, 300WHP WRX with STi goodies that I autoX'ed:
















My next fun car will likely be a Lotus Exige S260 or a 911 GT3, which ever I come across first after my company moves me down to Houston.


----------



## shaneinhisroom

Future Omega owner here (I'm indecisive, see my signature). It will be my gift to myself for paying off all my student loans less than a year after I graduated from college.

I drive a 05 Corolla XRS...daily driver. 35mpg and a 9000rpm redline with 180hp when I want it. Works well when I drive 35 miles one way every day to work, and it also feeds my road racing days in college.
View attachment 562203


My previous car, 300WHP WRX with STi goodies that I autoX'ed:
View attachment 562204


View attachment 562213


My next fun car will likely be a Lotus Exige S260 or a 911 GT3, which ever I come across first after my company moves me down to Houston.


----------



## Mystro

Those are two very different autos. The P-car is in its own league and price range, for that matter.



shaneinhisroom said:


> My next fun car will likely be a Lotus Exige S260 or a 911 GT3, which ever I come across first after my company moves me down to Houston.


----------



## shaneinhisroom

They sure are. I have driven both on auto cross and a road course, and I just can't seem to decide. I love the Lotus handling and styling, but the Porsche is just one of my favorite all time cars. It's going to be a hard decision.


----------



## Mystro

I too have driven both. The Lotus felt like a go-cart. Great track car but only a track car. It's engine and exhaust sound pails in comparison to the Porsche 911. The GT3 is a great track/ race car but it's interior blows the Lotus away. it's a full blown exotic and what you would expect from Porsche. I am a tall guy and Porsche is the only car in its class i am comfortable in. I have owned many 911's and tried other cars over the years, but I always come back to a 911. "There really is NO substitute" as far as I have tested. A 911 is Porsche and Porsche is a 911. They are magic to me and very rewarding to drive and own.


----------



## shaneinhisroom

Mystro said:


> I too have driven both. The Lotus felt like a go-cart. Great track car but only a track car. It's engine and exhaust sound pails in comparison to the Porsche 911. The GT3 is a great track/ race car but it's interior blows the Lotus away. it's a full blown exotic and what you would expect from Porsche. I am a tall guy and Porsche is the only car in its lass i am comfortable in. I have owned many 911's and tried other cars over the years, but I always come back to a 911. "There really is NO substitute" as far as I have tested. A 911 is Porsche and Porsche is a 911. They are magic to me and very rewarding to drive and own.


Absolutely agreed.


----------



## NotEnoughTimeOnMyHands

Mystro said:


> I too have driven both. The Lotus felt like a go-cart. Great track car but only a track car. It's engine and exhaust sound pails in comparison to the Porsche 911. The GT3 is a great track/ race car but it's interior blows the Lotus away. it's a full blown exotic and what you would expect from Porsche. I am a tall guy and Porsche is the only car in its class i am comfortable in. I have owned many 911's and tried other cars over the years, but I always come back to a 911. "There really is NO substitute" as far as I have tested. A 911 is Porsche and Porsche is a 911. They are magic to me and very rewarding to drive and own.


Ahh memories...

I had this Lotus in London, many years ago, and it used to beat the pants off any porsche which challenged it in a race away from the lights...





































The models and performance figures have moved on now, and hopefully also Lotus' reputation for reliability. Mine certainly lived up to the
*
L*ots *O*f *T*rouble *U*sually *S*erious

tag :-d

But man, I miss that car!

o|


----------



## Mystro

Beautiful Lotus my friend. Isnt less computer gizmos and a pure drivers car the only way to go.


----------



## stilo

2011 Mercedes-Benz C250 4Matic (daily wheels)
2008 BMW M3 (summer wheels)
1995 Corvette Convertible (special occasion only wheels)

Waiting for the 2012 BMW M5 and 2012 Porsche Panamera GTS to show up in dealers so I can test drive them. Can't wait to see how they compare. One or the other will be my next car, God willing.


----------



## NotEnoughTimeOnMyHands

Mystro said:


> Beautiful Lotus my friend. Isnt less computer gizmos and a pure drivers car the only way to go.


Maybe, but my left leg is still aches to this day from working that clutch!


----------



## anonymousmoose

StiloTime said:


> 2011 Mercedes-Benz C250 4Matic (daily wheels)


Is this the facelift model? I really like the interior of the facelift. When I bought my w203, the facelift had not been released yet. I actually liked my W203 interior better than the first gen w204. But I do have the sports upgraded interior in my w203...


----------



## allaction

Anonymousmoose, the Volvo is the original C70. I had two, one that colour with a 2.4 non turbo. It couldn't pull the skin off a rice pudding! The other was 2.3 t5 with the engine mapped to 300 bhp! That was s serious bit of kit, needed to mod the brakes to cope though as they are heavy cars. Now have a golf gtd.


----------



## anonymousmoose

allaction said:


> Anonymousmoose, the Volvo is the original C70. I had two, one that colour with a 2.4 non turbo. It couldn't pull the skin off a rice pudding! The other was 2.3 t5 with the engine mapped to 300 bhp! That was s serious bit of kit, needed to mod the brakes to cope though as they are heavy cars. Now have a golf gtd.


A great looking car for $8000 AUD now. Looks better than some of the BMW's back in the late 90s. More modern for sure. Pity the interior is kind of dull. Still, if I were a cheap 2nd hand sports cars, I'd take a closer look at the C70.


----------



## Keaman

PeterA said:


> Car update. Bought me a new Volvo V70 R-design 2.5FT for family transportation.
> I'm very happy with this car! :-d
> View attachment 560582


If only I could afford such a car :-(



patbu said:


> Very nice! They're dropping the V70 here
> 
> We had to make do with the new sedan. S60 T5


Oh you poor thing, having to 'make do' with a new S60 T5... Damn you :-!



allaction said:


> Anonymousmoose, the Volvo is the original C70. I had two, one that colour with a 2.4 non turbo. It couldn't pull the skin off a rice pudding! The other was 2.3 t5 with the engine mapped to 300 bhp! That was s serious bit of kit, needed to mod the brakes to cope though as they are heavy cars. Now have a golf gtd.


Surprising, I think the C70 is a big heavy car (?). My old 850 2.4 20V non turbo demoralises a lot of fancy new 'fast' cars, it's very quick! Has a really sweet sound on full throttle too, I'm not surprised the 2.4 5 cyl is still in production to this day - awesome engine |>

(Only Volvo owners _truly_ understand.)


----------



## Russ77

I just picked up an '07 per-loved 328i to replace my Toyota Camry that was wrecked by someone else's carelessness. talk about a fun car to drive!

when I was younger and childless I had a Subaru wrx and an Infiniti g35 coupe, but since then it was bland sedans and SUVs. I'll post up some pics after I snap some.


----------



## Anatoly

the SUV is the one I was keeping, but I had a car accident and it was not fixable, the Jetta was already gone by then. I buy all my cars staight out (so far), so I went with the Civic - was the most economical and practical thing to do at that time (before kids)
Anatoly


----------



## Anatoly

Re: what omega owners drivethe SUV is the one I was keeping, but I had a car accident and it was not fixable, the Jetta was already gone by then. I buy all my cars staight out (so far), so I went with the Civic - was the most economical and practical thing to do at that time (before kids)
Anatoly​


Monocrom said:


> Just a bit curious. I can understand getting rid of the sports car and the SUV after getting married and having children. But did the VW Jetta prove unreliable that it was replaced with the Civic?


----------



## allaction

The non turbo I had was slow as hell. The length of a C70 is roughly the same as an 850 estate, only with a long boot area which made it hard to park. If you are looking at getting one, get one with top spec and it has the best stereo I've ever heard, Dolby 3d surround sound, awesome. I think they were all hand built and do seem to wear well. My t5 was flooded up to roof hight so was written off. The other thing I'd say regarding the t5 is it has a ferocious addiction to fuel!


----------



## PeterA

patbu said:


> Very nice! They're dropping the V70 here
> 
> We had to make do with the new sedan. S60 T5


O I like the new S60 
Unfortunately it's to small for my family (have three kids). I was really close buying a V60 T5 R-design but after testing the vehicle I had to face the fact and buy the V70.

Well I will install Polestar performance upgrade and get 260Hp after the winter


----------



## PeterA

mosfetaus said:


> If only I could afford such a car :-(
> 
> Oh you poor thing, having to 'make do' with a new S60 T5... Damn you :-!
> 
> Surprising, I think the C70 is a big heavy car (?). My old 850 2.4 20V non turbo demoralises a lot of fancy new 'fast' cars, it's very quick! Has a really sweet sound on full throttle too, I'm not surprised the 2.4 5 cyl is still in production to this day - awesome engine |>
> 
> (Only Volvo owners _truly_ understand.)


The 5 cyl engine is the best engine Volvo has produced!
Sadly in Europe they are getting out of production and I bought one of the last models. 2012 they replace the 5 cyl with one 4 cyl 1.6 turbo 180Hp and a 4 cyl 2.0 turbo 240Hp. I have driven both and they get the job done but sounds like crap wich makes the car feel cheap :-(


----------



## JWM69

...perfect for exploring the Colorado back country.


----------



## Dimer

JWM69, I love that car! There are only a few of them in here in The Netherlands. They are quite an appearance here on the streets


----------



## Russ77

here's a pic of my most recent incoming... LOVING IT!


----------



## patbu

mosfetaus said:


> Oh you poor thing, having to 'make do' with a new S60 T5... Damn you :-!


:-d

We really wanted a wagon (wife was expecting when we were looking), but the US-market V70 was in its last year, and the XC70 was more than we wanted to spend. Turns out the sedan is just fine for our little family 



PeterA said:


> O I like the new S60
> Unfortunately it's to small for my family (have three kids). I was really close buying a V60 T5 R-design but after testing the vehicle I had to face the fact and buy the V70.
> 
> Well I will install Polestar performance upgrade and get 260Hp after the winter


I love the V60. Too bad it'll likely never be sold here :-(


----------



## BHL

Hi. I'm new to the Omega forum and here's my ride.

2008 Audi A4 2.0T quattro


----------



## hoppes-no9

My new daily driver. Replaced a full-size Dodge half ton pickup. Double the mpg and three times the fun. AWD and four doors for winter and the kids.


----------



## Muffnbluff

Not officially an Omega owner yet, but I'll have a PO soon and it'll go quite well with my M3.


----------



## StevePn

This is my Italian baby.
Steve


----------



## BHL

Awesome ride! Love that Alfa.



StevePn said:


> View attachment 567122
> 
> This is my Italian baby.
> Steve


----------



## Izzy Does It

1990 Porsche 944 S2 Cabriolet in Triple black.


----------



## Mystro

Excellent condition, especially black being a tough color to maintain.



Izzy Does It said:


> View attachment 567529
> 
> 
> View attachment 567530
> 
> 1990 Porsche 944 S2 Cabriolet in Triple black.


----------



## buddy13

Well am I above my league here o|...

OK...do you REALLY wanna know?

You might want to keep a bucket handy to avoid throwing up on your keyboard (I will not accept any repair claims)...










Here you can clearly appreciate the faded LHS headlight, the missing grille (I just noticed to be honest...) and the bad*** matte black bonnet...










I tried to spray the black undercoat bonnet with some matte black rattle can spray about 2 years ago, but due to some curious chemical reaction the paint just 'bubbled' up...I was a bit let down so I can't be arsed to do it again..










Some a**hole decided to destroy the port side mirror of my parked car. I had a mirror cut from the local DIY store according to a precision carton cutout and some pieces of some good old double sided keeps it in place (at least for now)...



















The beautiful interior...I practically live out of this car so please excuse any rubbish...










Well at least I have a cool number plate ;-) (do not ask that is a long story..and no I did not buy it for this car...)..

I dare you to have a shi**ier car than me...


----------



## Monocrom

buddy13 said:


> I dare you to have a shi**ier car than me...


You would win that bet, my friend.

No offense intended, simply meant as a joke; but if you can afford an Omega then you can afford a can of red spray-paint for the hood.

I dare you to make your car only one color on the metal pieces. :-d


----------



## yande

buddy13 said:


> Well am I above my league here ...
> 
> I dare you to have a shi**ier car than me...


buddy, I want one, Seriously...... for my wife!, for she has her Learners.....

I can't laugh, at least yours is interesting enough to photograph. To be honest, I like yours, it shows individuality. Don't you love knowing that your watch is worth more than your car? I'm in the same boat, for want of a better word. I take my hat off to you :-!


----------



## buddy13

Monocrom said:


> You would win that bet, my friend.
> 
> No offense intended, simply meant as a joke; but if you can afford an Omega then you can afford a can of red spray-paint for the hood.
> 
> I dare you to make your car only one color on the metal pieces. :-d


If I used a can of red spray paint it would take too much passes to coat the black undercoat...see?

I also wanted it to look bada** , like it is made of CFRP (at least from a distance), you know to help pull the ladies....for some strange reason I haven't succeeded to impress them yet...


----------



## Monocrom

buddy13 said:


> If I used a can of red spray paint it would take too much passes to coat the black undercoat...see?
> 
> I also wanted it to look bada** , like it is made of CFRP (at least from a distance), you know to help pull the ladies....for some strange reason I haven't succeeded to impress them yet...


Your car is mostly red. They think you're just a playboy. They want a sensative man with a humble Audi.


----------



## buddy13

yande said:


> buddy, I want one, Seriously...... for my wife!, for she has her Learners.....
> 
> I can't laugh, at least yours is interesting enough to photograph. To be honest, I like yours, it shows individuality. Don't you love knowing that your watch is worth more than your car? I'm in the same boat, for want of a better word. I take my hat off to you :-!


So my car is for learners?! Well I like to think myself as a pretty decent fast car/bike driver ...

I think it would be great for the missus, it looks rather feminine when it's clean. I don't know if it's interesting enough to photograph, to be honest when I took these photos this morning I did take a few quick looks over my shoulder to make sure no one's watching...

Be warned though, when my missus first learned to drive I used to lend her this car since she had not bought hers yet. What is mysterious is that a fresh bump or a ding would show up every time she drove it. Needless to say the wheels & tyres also got their fair share of curb scraping...though when I asked she said she didn't know anything about it...oh well..

I think it's funny that my watch is more expensive than my car ...but what can you do when you are a WIS...


----------



## everbeek

Hello,
I just joined after purchasing a 2201.50.00 several weeks ago (previous Sinn 656 and Tag 4000 owner). Drive a 2008 A4 wagon after having an Integra GSR with its 8200 redline.
-Mike


----------



## anonymousmoose

Izzy Does It said:


> View attachment 567529
> 
> 
> View attachment 567530
> 
> 1990 Porsche 944 S2 Cabriolet in Triple black.


Wow love it. Got any interior photos?


----------



## sonnguyen

That's mine, C300


----------



## PoweredByLight

Pretty woman anyone?

Nice cars gents!



NotEnoughTimeOnMyHands said:


> Ahh memories...
> 
> I had this Lotus in London, many years ago, and it used to beat the pants off any porsche which challenged it in a race away from the lights...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The models and performance figures have moved on now, and hopefully also Lotus' reputation for reliability. Mine certainly lived up to the
> *
> L*ots *O*f *T*rouble *U*sually *S*erious
> 
> tag :-d
> 
> But man, I miss that car!
> 
> o|


----------



## Rockjock

Wish I could keep it.. Boss is buying a new one so I get this for a few weeks. Fingers crossed we get no snow. And the answer is yes.. The Omega is looking fine in said auto! He is trading in this GT2 for a GT3 some guys!!


----------



## CaptLeslie

I wish I could have been able to afford this car when I was young! But like they say it is never to late to reach for your dreams! Watches, cars and a beautiful woman, what more can a man ask for!


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

Well since my PO is on order and I'm a hardcore car guy I'm gonna go ahead and post...

But you midaswell lump me into "poor crew" based on the cars in this thread 

Winter shoes









Summer shoes


----------



## anonymousmoose

sonnguyen said:


> That's mine, C300


Oooh nice! Your first Benz? How do you like it?


----------



## anonymousmoose

Rockjock said:


> View attachment 583758
> 
> 
> Wish I could keep it.. Boss is buying a new one so I get this for a few weeks. Fingers crossed we get no snow. And the answer is yes.. The Omega is looking fine in said auto! He is trading in this GT2 for a GT3 some guys!!


You must be doing something right at work!


----------



## Dixan

Rockjock said:


> View attachment 583758
> 
> 
> Wish I could keep it.. Boss is buying a new one so I get this for a few weeks. Fingers crossed we get no snow. And the answer is yes.. The Omega is looking fine in said auto! He is trading in this GT2 for a GT3 some guys!!


That's actually a Turbo, and not a GT2. The GT2 is an altogether different and much more menacing, much more demanding to drive, beast. I, too, would trade that Turbo for a simpler base GT3 (my favorite 997/997.2 variant), unless he lives in an area with inclement winter weather, where the AWD would come in handy. Nice car, though. |>


----------



## DHopper71

'98 E320 88k miles


----------



## chaserolls

Rockjock said:


> View attachment 583758
> 
> 
> Wish I could keep it.. Boss is buying a new one so I get this for a few weeks. Fingers crossed we get no snow. And the answer is yes.. The Omega is looking fine in said auto! He is trading in this GT2 for a GT3 some guys!!


With all due respect, the car pictured is not a GT2, it is a normal 911 Turbo, which is an outstanding car regardless. Personally, I'd rather have a 911 Turbo over a GT2 or GT3 for public roads, but to each one's own


----------



## Illiguy

'07 Volvo S40 T5 (turbocharged).


----------



## Rockjock

anonymousmoose said:


> You must be doing something right at work!


23 years so far! I do like my job..

Auto Smart Cars » Speed and Class: The Porsche 911 GT2 RS

Dieter has a thick accent but he knows what he has.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Rockjock said:


> 23 years so far! I do like my job..


we have people at our employer for up to 40 years. But that's government. Its unusual for people in non government to stay at one employer this long in Australia. Well done!

Ps
If your boss is driving a Porsche, I take it your not in government


----------



## midshipman01

Well, now we've got all of my obsessions in one thread. Just picked this up a few months ago. It's pretty close to stock but I've got some cams in there and a piggyback ECU among a few other things.


















and then my other "toy", which is now completely nonsensical because my dialy car is also a toy. 89 GT. Stroked to 347, cammed, injection...basically, everything you can't see is new or different. Making around 550hp to the wheels and 600 lb. ft.

[video=youtube;qXqlHRUzXtc]Dean's Stroker Mustang - YouTube[/video]


----------



## Swiftone

1972 Omega Seamaster Chronograph, 2008 750 Li.


----------



## Dixan

Rockjock said:


> 23 years so far! I do like my job..
> 
> Auto Smart Cars » Speed and Class: The Porsche 911 GT2 RS
> 
> *Dieter has a thick accent but he knows what he has.*


I'm sorry, but "Dieter" could have been born on the Porsche factory floor in Zuffenhausen, yet he's still wrong here (and seemingly being purposefully deceptive?). I'm sorry for being so esoteric about cars here on a watch forum, but I happen to be pretty obsessive about Porsches, so I felt compelled to "set the record straight." For the record, here are photos of Porsche's recent (997 or "997.1") 911 variants, the GT3, Turbo, and GT2:

997 911 GT3 (RWD, naturally aspirated):


















997 911 Turbo (AWD, forced induction - twin turbocharged):


















997 911 GT2 (RWD, forced induction - twin turbocharged):



























This is what your boss's car should read, at the rear:









Are you saying that his car now (incorrectly) reads "GT2," like this? (This is the rear of a _genuine_ GT2, btw. Notice the differences?):









I'm sorry to say, it sounds like your boss may have replaced the standard "Turbo" script with the much more expensive GT2's badging, in an attempt to fool you and others into thinking he had a "greater" car than he does. I've seen too much of this type of behavior, and it never fails to baffle me. He already owns one of the greatest sports cars ever produced, so I'm not sure why he needs people to think he has an even more hard-core and expensive version. (Also, for the record, of the three, the GT3 is the simplest and least expensive, followed by the complex and more costly Turbo (which your boss owns), with the hyper expensive and ultra hard-core "Widow-Maker" GT2 at the top.)

Saying the car that's pictured in your post is a GT2, and not what it really is, which is a very nice 997 911 Turbo, is the equivalent of someone posting a photo of a 2500 PO and telling everyone that it's a PO LM LE. I don't know, but that type of behavior just irks me no end. Just say "No" to fake badging, fake watches, etc.

(All photos from evo magazine.)


----------



## Nostrathomas

Since no one else was foolish enough to do it, I went balls-out and bought myself two things this year that I've been thinking about for a long time. My first Omega (a sapphire sandwich) and my first Porsche (a Cayman GT2 RS). Whoever said material goods can't make you happy was clearly buying the wrong things.















Just kidding about the GT2 RS part....no such thing of course. She's a base model.


----------



## wspohn

Nostrathomas said:


> Since no one else was foolish enough to do it, I went balls-out and bought myself two things this year that I've been thinking about for a long time. My first Omega (a sapphire sandwich) and my first Porsche (a Cayman GT2 RS). Whoever said material goods can't make you happy was clearly buying the wrong things.


Its a question of WHICH material goods. The Broad Arrow is a nice watch, but the Porsche is the equivalent of a Rolex - you pay a lot for the name, and get performance available in other brands for lower prices.

I like the colour, though!


----------



## mith321

congratulations - Love the cayman, enjoy in good health.


----------



## Mystro

I thought I would share this item to all the P-car owners. I asked my wife to buy me a set of magnetic stone guards for Christmas for my 911. I met the owner on the Porsche forum. They are excellent. They make them for the Cayman as well...Check them out. They are made in Ohio. https://www.magnagrafik.com/Default.aspx








Nostrathomas said:


> Since no one else was foolish enough to do it, I went balls-out and bought myself two things this year that I've been thinking about for a long time. My first Omega (a sapphire sandwich) and my first Porsche (a Cayman GT2 RS). Whoever said material goods can't make you happy was clearly buying the wrong things.
> View attachment 592472
> View attachment 592476
> Just kidding about the GT2 RS part....no such thing of course. She's a base model.


----------



## Nostrathomas

wspohn said:


> the Porsche is the equivalent of a Rolex - you pay a lot for the name, and get performance available in other brands for lower prices.


I don't know if I agree....the brand isn't cheap by any means, but it's more than just a badge. Sure, you can get something with more horsepower and impressive numbers (ie, a Mustang), but I'm not sure you're ever going to get something that matches it in handling characteristics and mid-engine balance, in a refined classic design. I spent a good 6 months trying out anything and everything in my price range (25-35k), and nothing else fit the bill. There are a lot of great cars out there, so I'm not going to pretend that one is better than the other, but this one just fit me right regardless of the name.....just like my Speedy.


----------



## Mystro

A Porsche (especially the 911) is more than the sum of its parts. NO other sports car has been so successful as the Porsche 911. This falls into the "if I have to explain, you won't understand" category. It aint hype 



wspohn said:


> but the Porsche is the equivalent of a Rolex - you pay a lot for the name, and get performance available in other brands for lower prices.!


----------



## stogie25

Welcome to the Porsche and Omega family. If you were in Colorado I would invite you to our local Porsche club. NY is a little far away for that. The Cayman is my favorite of the new models. It is like driving magic. Enjoy.



Nostrathomas said:


> Since no one else was foolish enough to do it, I went balls-out and bought myself two things this year that I've been thinking about for a long time. My first Omega (a sapphire sandwich) and my first Porsche (a Cayman GT2 RS). Whoever said material goods can't make you happy was clearly buying the wrong things.
> 
> View attachment 592472
> View attachment 592476
> 
> 
> Just kidding about the GT2 RS part....no such thing of course. She's a base model.


----------



## Monocrom

Nostrathomas said:


> I don't know if I agree....the brand isn't cheap by any means, but it's more than just a badge. Sure, you can get something with more horsepower and impressive numbers (ie, a Mustang), but I'm not sure you're ever going to get something that matches it in handling characteristics and mid-engine balance, in a refined classic design. I spent a good 6 months trying out anything and everything in my price range (25-35k), and nothing else fit the bill. There are a lot of great cars out there, so I'm not going to pretend that one is better than the other, but this one just fit me right regardless of the name.....just like my Speedy.


Let's be honest. Porsche's design team . . . Laziest, most overpaid group of bastards in the automotive industry. Or, what design team?!?!

Other than that, I mean there has never been a bad 911. Can't say the same thing about the Mustang. There have indeed been bad ones. Thankfully not the current one though. The Mustang is bold and aggressive in its looks. The Porsche a bit softer. The Mustang's handling can't keep up with its top speed. Yes, a Mustang will generally be cheaper than a 911. But you don't buy a 911 to save money. You buy one because you want the total package when it comes to driving a sports car. And if that's what one is after, then it's hard to do better than a 911.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Monocrom said:


> Let's be honest. Porsche's design team . . . Laziest, most overpaid group of bastards in the automotive industry. Or, what design team?!?!


:-d

I actually like that about Porsche. They had a good shape back then and they stuck with it making minor modification each time. Why mess with something so good? Probably one of the most, if the the most, recognised car shapes on the globe.


----------



## thebigbadyeti

Lets see... 

1989 BMW M3
1989 Mercedes 560 SEC
2005 Honda S2000
2011 Subaru Impreza WRX STI 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BHL

I would take any modern day Aston Martin (Vantage, DBS) over any Porsche in a heartbeat. :-d


----------



## Monocrom

anonymousmoose said:


> :-d
> 
> I actually like that about Porsche. They had a good shape back then and they stuck with it making minor modification each time. Why mess with something so good? Probably one of the most, if the the most, recognised car shapes on the globe.


It should be, it's been around long enough. Santa admired the Porsche design back when he was a wee toddler. ;-)


----------



## Aurich

I'm with the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" camp when it comes to the 911. The 2012 might as well be a brand new car, it shares almost no parts with the older model, but most people would be hard pressed to notice. Yes, it makes for lazy designer jokes, but I'm happy such a beautiful car stays eternal that way.

I just sold my GTI and picked up a lightly used 2011 335i coupe. I swore I wasn't going to buy another black car (the aforementioned GTI) but the M Sport package twisted my arm and I couldn't let this one go. Only thing I don't love about the car is the sound system, which is just terrible for any car, and for the sticker on this car truly embarrassing. Bit of a PITA to upgrade, but I'm going to have to do something about it at some point, it's really that bad. Easy enough to forgive though when it's this much fun to drive.


----------



## Racer66

Hi guys, own a ploprof and run an e430 merc estate to tow my 1983 mk1 golf Gti race car


----------



## Dimer

She's still in hibernation mode:










Yesterday I found a picture from about 10 years ago:


----------



## Mystro

How bad is it? Is it bad for a BMW or bad in general.? I am more familiar with Audi cars and their base audio systems are fairly respectable. I would imagine a full audio install would be a nightmare with idrive.



Aurich said:


> I'. Only thing I don't love about the car is the sound system, which is just terrible for any car, and for the sticker on this car truly embarrassing. Bit of a PITA to upgrade, but I'm going to have to do something about it at some point, it's really that bad. Easy enough to forgive though when it's this much fun to drive.
> 
> View attachment 593270


----------



## TroyNVie




----------



## Monocrom

Mystro said:


> How bad is it? Is it bad for a BMW or bad in general.? I am more familiar with Audi cars and their base audio systems are fairly respectable. I would imagine a full audio install would be a nightmare with idrive.


One of the biggest reasons I'll never buy a current BMW. They should call it "idrive you insane." (If the car could talk.)


----------



## joeuk

My ex BMW sound system was great. A very good bass without losing evertything else, it was a lot better then the one I have in my merc (maybe should of opted for upgrade)


----------



## lamboalex

Toyota Prius


----------



## Dedhed

+1 to the 335 coupe w/sport. Love mine. 3rd bimmer and best one yet. Havin trouble linking image will later


----------



## Zidane

Dimer said:


> She's still in hibernation mode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I found a picture from about 10 years ago:


Such a gorgeous car.

Always loved the NSX but I've never had the chance to drive one. I really need to get out there and give one a spin and see if I'd like it.


----------



## Dedhed

There we go... Got it uploaded.


----------



## del996

I drive a Ford Focus Titanium. Not the most expensive car (literally, i get it free!) But it is lovely to drive, if a little slow.


----------



## Justice

A lot of BMWs here.
I guess I'll add mine...









Omega and BMW, the perfect combination...


----------



## Cdn328is

E46 M3, also in hibernation 

Lowered and on CSL Reps with more aggressive fitment










Before it was lowered, but a nice shot none the less!


----------



## Aurich

Mystro said:


> How bad is it? Is it bad for a BMW or bad in general.? I am more familiar with Audi cars and their base audio systems are fairly respectable. I would imagine a full audio install would be a nightmare with idrive.


Really bad. There are no tweeters in the car, just 6 mid range speakers, and then they hard code a serious bump in high and low end of the head unit EQ to "make up for it". Sound is muddy and hollow.

The solution is basically to first install something like a JL Audio CleanSweep to fix the terrible EQ and get a nice flat output. Then pair that with a dedicated amp. There's space in the trunk where the amp goes on the better sound systems to do this cleanly, just have to route the cables. Then pop the sail panels out and replace them with ones with tweeters (OEM fix, every audio system save the terrible Base comes with tweeters) then replace the door speakers with better ones, and take out the 6" under-seat speakers and replace them with 8" ones. That will take it from terrible to really good. Corner loaded sub in the trunk is optional, I'll probably wait on that to see how everything sounds without it.

Everything will work just fine with my iDrive, just going to take a bit of money and labor to do all that, none of it is simple. Door speaker replacement requires taking the leather panels off the doors, have to unbolt seats to get to speakers under them, etc. Utterly doable, and there's a company that will hook me up with tuned parts, harnesses, etc that will make it as easy as the process can be (Musicar NW in Portland) but still a PITA. On my list!


----------



## Aurich

Monocrom said:


> One of the biggest reasons I'll never buy a current BMW. They should call it "idrive you insane." (If the car could talk.)


Really? I love iDrive, wouldn't get a BMW without it. Have you used it since 2009? That's when they made a lot of fixes.


----------



## Hoppyjr

OK, I'll play....BMW E92......LOVE IT!


----------



## Aurich

I see someone who replaced their stock orange reflectors ...


----------



## GordonFromCali

I feel out of place without a BMW !

2010 Jaguar XKR


DSC_0042 by gordonedwardbell, on Flickr


----------



## Hoppyjr

Nice Jag Gordon! I hope they are more reliable these days.....at least no more Lucas electronics!

(BMW has not crafted long-term reliability into their vehicles since the E30 days, IMO. That said, I am hoping for a miracle as mine is the Steptronic transmission, because I couldn't find a manual locally)

Aurich - good eyes! I did swap to clear reflectors and it was simple. On your ride I'd go smoked. I'd also swap out that shiny grill to the BMW Performance one to match your Shadowline trim  I really like that M-Sport package!


----------



## GordonFromCali

Hoppyjr said:


> Nice Jag Gordon! I hope they are more reliable these days.....at least no more Lucas electronics!
> 
> It's a lease so I haven't worried about the reliability stuff to be honest-- It's been fine other than a squeaky window every now and then


----------



## mondodec

Etienne,

I never knew that it was possible to have all ones' Yarris's teeth removed at the one time 

Cheers

Desmond



buddy13 said:


> Well am I above my league here o|...
> 
> OK...do you REALLY wanna know?
> 
> You might want to keep a bucket handy to avoid throwing up on your keyboard (I will not accept any repair claims)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dare you to have a shi**ier car than me...


----------



## Dimer

Zidane said:


> Such a gorgeous car.
> 
> Always loved the NSX but I've never had the chance to drive one. I really need to get out there and give one a spin and see if I'd like it.


Nick, you should  But beware, you might end up buying one 

Here are some small video's:






Pulling from 2nd gear (notice the small flame)






Making some noise in a garage


----------



## Moon Mullins

I am a new member to this forum and I have not investigated how to post here. I am a member of WatchGeeks and post pictures fairly often. I will figure it out in time. I am a father of four and so I drive a Pearl White 2011 Honda Pilot Touring Edition. I also inherited my dad's 1997 Toyota T-100 pickup and I drive that on weekends or when I need to haul something. Nothing ultra fancy or exotic, just solid transportation for a busy family man. b-)


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Picked this beauty up last night.


----------



## Dimer

That's a beauty!! 

Indeed, lots of BMW's here . Alon drives a BMW as well


----------



## Monocrom

Aurich said:


> Really? I love iDrive, wouldn't get a BMW without it. Have you used it since 2009? That's when they made a lot of fixes.


Still not enough. Having one system control everything is like having one crown to handle a watch with a ton of complications. Imagine if Omega came out with a new Speedmaster in which they got rid of the pushers and everything (including the sub-dials) were controlled with just the crown. No thanks.


----------



## Bxstr

BMW 335i Xdrive Coupe.


----------



## Aurich

Monocrom said:


> Still not enough. Having one system control everything is like having one crown to handle a watch with a ton of complications. Imagine if Omega came out with a new Speedmaster in which they got rid of the pushers and everything (including the sub-dials) were controlled with just the crown. No thanks.


It doesn't control everything though. I dunno, to each their own, but I personally enjoy it. I'd make small tweaks to how it worked if I could, but it's nothing I can't live with. It's certainly not like other terrible systems where there are no physical controls for things like the heat/AC. I have the one FM station I care about (KCRW) hard coded to a hard button press, it works just fine for things like the nav, I have an iPod Classic permanently living in my arm rest that I can control entirely through the iDrive, putting my entire music library at my fingers in a way that's safe to use in the car. I never struggle to get to anything while I'm driving.

It's turning into a 3 series coupe fest in here.


----------



## Monocrom

Aurich said:


> It doesn't control everything though. I dunno, to each their own, but I personally enjoy it. I'd make small tweaks to how it worked if I could, but it's nothing I can't live with. It's certainly not like other terrible systems where there are no physical controls for things like the heat/AC. I have the one FM station I care about (KCRW) hard coded to a hard button press, it works just fine for things like the nav, I have an iPod Classic permanently living in my arm rest that I can control entirely through the iDrive, putting my entire music library at my fingers in a way that's safe to use in the car. I never struggle to get to anything while I'm driving.


I can understand iDrive and similar systems in something like a 5-series or a big, full-blown, luxury car. To be honest, I don't care about music or anything else that distracts me from the sheer joy of driving. A stripped down BMW M3 or anything similar is what I enjoy. Every car comes with an instruction manual. If I honestly have to read through it before I can get in and drive off . . . then something is horribly wrong.


----------



## Aurich

Fair enough. I enjoy driving my car, a lot, but I bought it for every day use not just fun driving (well sort of, I don't commute since I have a home office), and so things like nav and music playing aren't optional for me. It's not a track car. The back seats even both have car seats/booster seats for my kids. I almost bought a 335 sedan instead for that reason alone, but I love the coupe too much, the kids can deal. Our primary family car is a Passat wagon, so it's not a huge deal.

For me the 335i is the perfect match between a luxury car and something more sporty. Especially with the M Sport package, the beefy steering wheel and sport seats take it a notch above sitting in more sedate luxury car.


----------



## Monocrom

Please don't misunderstand, I don't use the cars in my possession as toys. I simply enjoy motoring. Even to work, or the medical institute I attend. The Germans have the same outlook. Take a look at the cup-holders that some BMW models have. They look like a joke, or an after-thought. There's a reason for that. Germans love motoring. But they know Americans love to listen to music, eat in their cars, drink in their cars. The Germans consider those things to be distractions to the pure joy of motoring. But when you sell a BMW in America, you have to cater to your customer base. That's the reason the cup-holders in many BMW models are such flimsy things.


----------



## Dedhed

+3 to the 335 coupe w/sports package. the sport seats are a dream, 18" rims look great. I never get tired of looking at or driving mine. Also have a z4, no where near as fun to drive. Heres a rear shot. Love the tapered end of the e92 compared to the e90


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

I don't know about the 3 series, but I love my 6 series. I have this and a 725. I don't think you can go wrong with a BMW


----------



## kcheves

New member, first post. Just bought a 42mm Planet Ocean 2500D, and I drive a Porsche 987.1 Cayman. 

Kit
San Diego, CA


----------



## MHe225

3 series :rodekaart

5 series :rodekaart

6 series :rodekaart

Well, I can go on and on, al the way up to the 8 series and down to the 1 series ..... :rodekaart

For me, there is only one: R series









Just kidding, I love my '95 R100R Classic (Final Edition - only 70 made it to the US, total production 2,556 units) and would love to own a BMW car too, but they are a bit out of my range. I'm very happy with my '07 GTI MkV |>

RonB


----------



## Hoppyjr

A lovely machine Ron, wish I had one 

The GTI is a fantastic vehicle too....a Ten-Best for how many years now? It and the 3-series are historic standouts among us "car guys".


----------



## Ausman600

Just this one for me....









HAHA, not really, just wanted to post it


----------



## GordonFromCali

I clicked the Like for the weinermobile, but then thought it looks weird to have a heart icon with that associated with me-- haha


----------



## Ausman600

Haha, fair enough, I would post a pic of my actual car here but in all seriousness I'd almost prefer to have the Weiner van than my car


----------



## YellowDieselGolf

A Golf GTI that's sometimes dirty










I'm saving for a speedmaster, but in the meantime - here's my 70 year old Omega.


----------



## Brisman

Just wanted to interrupt the BMW fanboys. Here in Oz it's not apples for apples. Lexus ISF, sports upgrade, 360KW, 19" wheels with 265/30, 245/35. 
I'll agree not as good as an M3 or C63 AMG but here in Oz they are approx. $40,000 more than the Lexus before the extras. Lexus comes with everything.

I wanted a C63, 2nd M3, not just the money, the attitude at the showrooms was crap. Lexus were good and for $40,000 less not including the extras, what can I say, I'm a Scots
man, common sense prevails.

Finally, at 360KW, maybe a wee bit quicker than the others.

So, fanboys, give it to me.

EDIT: forgot about this: In Oz- BMW, Merc, 3Yr 100,000km warranty, Lexus 4Yr 100,000 Km warranty.

No offence intended and have a good weekend.


----------



## yande

Dedhed said:


> View attachment 593730
> 
> There we go... Got it uploaded.


That is one great photo Dedhed. Lots of atmosphere, not to mention THAT car. Love it.


----------



## Dedhed

yande said:


> That is one great photo Dedhed. Lots of atmosphere, not to mention THAT car. Love it.


Thanks! I like shooting before/after storms. I tried to get the wife to follow me in the z4 so I could get some shots as well. But she didn't see the point of going out in the weather to take car shots. Maybe next time.


----------



## xmsteel

Wish I still owned my truck...

1997 Chevy S10 ZR2









Every so often I take a drive in a 2000 Mazda Miata MX5 as well...


----------



## JimInOz

YellowDieselGolf said:


> A Golf GTI that's sometimes dirty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saving for a speedmaster, but in the meantime - here's my 70 year old Omega.


Well Hello YDG!

Good to see you here 

Spotted me giving this a go










Cool plate


----------



## Dimer

Brisman said:


> Just wanted to interrupt the BMW fanboys. Here in Oz it's not apples for apples. Lexus ISF, sports upgrade, 360KW, 19" wheels with 265/30, 245/35.
> I'll agree not as good as an M3 or C63 AMG but here in Oz they are approx. $40,000 more than the Lexus before the extras. Lexus comes with everything.
> 
> I wanted a C63, 2nd M3, not just the money, the attitude at the showrooms was crap. Lexus were good and for $40,000 less not including the extras, what can I say, I'm a Scots
> man, common sense prevails.
> 
> Finally, at 360KW, maybe a wee bit quicker than the others.
> 
> So, fanboys, give it to me.
> 
> EDIT: forgot about this: In Oz- BMW, Merc, 3Yr 100,000km warranty, Lexus 4Yr 100,000 Km warranty.
> 
> No offence intended and have a good weekend.


Great car!!! Personally, I would take the IS-F over an M3 or C AMG anytime!


----------



## YellowDieselGolf

After lurking a while, I figured I should register!

I sat in a Scirocco this week at my local dealer. It's a nice place to be and feels really sporty and there's nothing else on the road that looks like it. After seeing photos of them for years and I expected to be "wowed" upon seeing one in the flesh (or is that steel?), but I have to say I wasn't _that _taken. It's quite handsome, but I thought it would be one of those shapes that would look even better in real life.

I think if I was spending that sort of cash I'd buy a 35 edition, but I'm a GTI diehard ;-) I'm sure the scirocco would feel more special and have better resale, but I love the 35th.

So how does it drive? Have you put down a deposit? Does it come in viper green?


----------



## Feederwise

Mini Cooper S convertible for me! Made by BMW ;-)

Speedy Pro or SMP 2254.50 whilst driving it.


----------



## Patrick333

Nostrathomas said:


> Since no one else was foolish enough to do it, I went balls-out and bought myself two things this year that I've been thinking about for a long time. My first Omega (a sapphire sandwich) and my first Porsche (a Cayman GT2 RS). Whoever said material goods can't make you happy was clearly buying the wrong things.
> 
> View attachment 592472
> View attachment 592476
> 
> 
> Just kidding about the GT2 RS part....no such thing of course. She's a base model.


Please be so kind to your Porsche andgive a proper set of rims! These are the basics and look, well, cheap! They are way to small, you should get the Turbo design, they will look great!


----------



## andy-g

2011 Insignia & 2008 vectra

Insignia piccy from showroom before collection 









Vectra but needs a wash


----------



## MHe225

JimInOz said:


>





YellowDieselGolf said:


> I sat in a Scirocco this week at my local dealer. It's a nice place to be and feels really sporty and there's nothing else on the road that looks like it. After seeing photos of them for years and I expected to be "wowed" upon seeing one in the flesh (or is that steel?), but I have to say I wasn't _that _taken. It's quite handsome, but I thought it would be one of those shapes that would look even better in real life.
> 
> I think if I was spending that sort of cash I'd buy a 35 edition, but I'm a GTI diehard ;-) I'm sure the scirocco would feel more special and have better resale, but I love the 35th.
> 
> So how does it drive? Have you put down a deposit? Does it come in viper green?


I love the Scirocco but it doesn't come Stateside, unfortunately. My kid brother used to have a MkI - fabulous car. After that, he had 2 GTI's. Then he got married, ...... , kids, ..... and now prefers his bicycle over the "people carrier". But he got me hooked and I patiently waited for the Scirocco to come out. After I received confirmation from multiple sources (VW USA was "just" one) that it would not be available in the US, I got the GTI. That car is fabulous too, bit more practical than the Scirocco and still more fun than a barrel full of monkeys. My brother came to visit a few years ago and he raked up hundred of (s)miles in my GTI.

My wife doesn't have an Omega, so I can't post pics of her car ;-) - I bet *xmsteel* would be happy to see another Miata ('01 in Crystal Blue)

RonB


----------



## TheObserverAround

I dont have a car. Does a brand new, just delivered from china (I think), subway car counts?

Obs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

TheObserverAround said:


> View attachment 596328
> 
> 
> I dont have a car. Does a brand new, just delivered from china (I think), subway car counts?
> 
> Obs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought those were made by Kawasaki. I remember seeing a plaque when they first came into service saying they were assembled in Canada.


----------



## BHL

Nice car. When I was looking for a new car 3.5 years ago, I checked out MB, BMW, Audi, Infiniti, and Lexus and dealer experience has been positive with all of them for the most part. Strangely, Infiniti dealer had most "attitude" out of all the dealers that I dealt with - which to me is the least prestigious brand among them. I ended up with Audi A4 and still enjoy it. It is hard to belive that M3 is $40K more than IS-F in OZ!


----------



## xmsteel

I'm surprised I haven't seen many MG's around here.
My mother owned this for a while:

Here is what it looked like when it was purchased:



















We fixed it all up and made her really shine:


----------



## Monocrom

A car like that deserves plenty of love. I can understand the canvas top missing, but it looks like the previous owner enjoyed snacking on the front-seat. I don't go out of my way to baby my sports sedan. But she still looks as good as the day I drove away in my brand new ride 3 years ago. 

It's unfortunate when a car like that MG ends up in the hands of some low-life who honestly doesn't give a crap. Good to see it fixed up properly by someone who cares.


----------



## xmsteel

Monocrom said:


> A car like that deserves plenty of love. I can understand the canvas top missing, but it looks like the previous owner enjoyed snacking on the front-seat. I don't go out of my way to baby my sports sedan. But she still looks as good as the day I drove away in my brand new ride 3 years ago.
> 
> It's unfortunate when a car like that MG ends up in the hands of some low-life who honestly doesn't give a crap. Good to see it fixed up properly by someone who cares.


It is unfortunate. Even more upsetting was he left it outside and we had to remove leaves from inside to even test drive it. It seemed the only good part of it when we got it was the engine and transmission. (Only had 88k Miles (141k km).

Most of the wiring had to be fixed, a bunch of parts replaced, the seats re-done. Turned out nice, much more could have been fixed that was small.


----------



## Monocrom

xmsteel said:


> It is unfortunate. Even more upsetting was he left it outside and we had to remove leaves from inside to even test drive it. It seemed the only good part of it when we got it was the engine and transmission. (Only had 88k Miles (141k km).
> 
> Most of the wiring had to be fixed, a bunch of parts replaced, the seats re-done. Turned out nice, much more could have been fixed that was small.


Wow! That's what had to be done before a test drive? The previous owner really didn't care.

Glad to hear she's in good hands now.


----------



## smarty62

mmcleaning said:


> It may not be a sports car but I enjoy it, I only really use it for commuting anyhow. The harley, now that travels lots b-)


Hey!!
Great!! Did you know, that the Smart Car originally was designed by Nicolas Hayek and the Swatch Group?
I own three of them: 1 Fortwo Passion Convertible, 1 Forfour and 1 Smart Roadster Coupé.


----------



## xmsteel

smarty62 said:


> Hey!!
> Great!! Did you know, that the Smart Car originally was designed by Nicolas Hayek and the Swatch Group?
> I own three of them: 1 Fortwo Passion Convertible, 1 Forfour and 1 Smart Roadster Coupé.


Very interesting. Seems like you have a great collection. Where I am (West Coast, USA) I must admit we don't see many version of the smart. The only versions I have ever seen are the Fortwo and the fortwo convertible. I had to look up pictures just to see what ones you had! The roadster coupe looks awesome!


----------



## kcheves

Patrick333 said:


> Please be so kind to your Porsche andgive a proper set of rims! These are the basics and look, well, cheap! They are way to small, you should get the Turbo design, they will look great!


The base Cayman comes with 17" wheels. Those are the Cayman S 18" wheels, which were a $1200 option. I have the same wheels on my Car, and love how easy they are to clean, and the compliance and reasonable cost of tires vs. the 19" Turbo style wheels.

Nice car, love the Guards Red.


----------



## nlpamg

I'm much more into cars than I am into watches. In fact, I had my Seamaster Pro 300M Bond for about 7 years until I bought my Rolex GMT-IIc. In that 7 years, I went through 5 cars.

My current cars are a Nissan GT-R, BMW M5, Mercedes C250 Coupe and Mercedes C230 Sedan.

Here are some pics of them:


----------



## Patrick333

TheObserverAround said:


> View attachment 596328
> 
> 
> I dont have a car. Does a brand new, just delivered from china (I think), subway car counts?
> Obs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You wear an Omega Seamster while on public transport? ...., you are brave, especially in NYC! I would never take any of my expensive watches into New York, too much crime!


----------



## Monocrom

Patrick333 said:


> You wear an Omega Seamster while on public transport? ...., you are brave, especially in NYC! I would never take any of my expensive watches into New York, too much crime!


Honestly, no one even pays attention to the watch you wear in the subway system or the buses here in NYC.

Plus, if you do wear an expensive one that someone recognizes, they'll just assume you bought a half decent fake in Chinatown.


----------



## nlpamg

Patrick333 said:


> You wear an Omega Seamster while on public transport? ...., you are brave, especially in NYC! I would never take any of my expensive watches into New York, too much crime!


Come on, not that many people know what an Omega Seamaster is, nor is it likely that most street criminals do. I think they're more after your wallet, iPad's and MAYBE Rolex's. You just have to be mindful of your surroundings.

The only concern I would have is dinging it up by someone getting too close to it with their watch or hitting something with it.

I bought my SMP at Harrod's in London and I took the tube back to my flat with the watch in tow. I'm from LA, but when I travel to Europe, I normally take public transport (except this time while I was in Germany, I had my own car since I picked it up from the factory) and I always wear my SMP. I feel that my SMP is a nice watch, but not that nice to be scared to use it.


----------



## NMGE17

I confess to have been nervous carrying a new watch (Omega and JLC) walking through and then home from central London on the Tube, in the sales bag with all box and papers, but when I am just wearing the watch I don't worry about which watch I am wearing.

Nigel


----------



## Nathanours

This one for me. I'm a poor college student.

The 5S-FE was swapped to a 3S-GTE a couple months ago so it makes a great sleeper.


----------



## anonymousmoose

nlpamg said:


> I'm much more into cars than I am into watches. In fact, I had my Seamaster Pro 300M Bond for about 7 years until I bought my Rolex GMT-IIc. In that 7 years, I went through 5 cars.
> 
> My current cars are a Nissan GT-R, BMW M5, Mercedes C250 Coupe and Mercedes C230 Sedan.


2 C-class's, NICE! Here's mine;









I'm not usually (personal taste only) into mods on Merc's, but that black one (I assume is yours) is very very nice!


nlpamg said:


>


----------



## smarty62

Hi all,

and this is one out of three










120 horsepower with 700 kg's ... |>|>|> ...

Greets
Gerhard


----------



## Hammondo

well, I see this post is a year old today, so keep it going, especially as 14th January is my Birthday!

update for me since my last post is that I gave up my car end of August and just use London buses and tubes.....much easier to get around and less stress encountered in the day.......plus blimming cheaper, considering UK petrol prices!

There are some beautiful vehicles that members drive on here though!


----------



## daveenty

Well, I may as well post mine here as well.

It's a 2007 Audi S8 5.2FSI which I've owned for nearly three years now. I normally trade them at around this age, but I like this one, and it still only has 33,000 miles from new on it, so it looks like it may be around for a bit longer yet. Sorry about the poor quality phone picture.









This is the one I had previous to the Audi:









2003 E55 AMG Mercedes.

Loved it, and performance wise it was great, but I think that the Audi would have the edge on it acceleration wise as getting traction was always a problem with the E55, especially in anything less than perfect weather.


----------



## MHe225

Hammondo said:


> well, I see this post is a year old today, so keep it going, especially as 14th January is my Birthday!


*Happy B-day, Hammy* and happy 1st Anniversary to this thread.

RonB


----------



## mathomas

Usual daily: BMW 325 XiT (T=wagon)
Nice daily: 1982 Porsche 911 SC


----------



## Mystro

Air cooled 911 is the only way to go...|>











mathomas said:


> Usual daily: BMW 325 XiT (T=wagon)
> Nice daily: 1982 Porsche 911 SC
> 
> View attachment 602362


----------



## MHe225

Mystro said:


> Air cooled 911 is the only way to go...|>


Agreed, but only if it must be on 4 wheels :-d Air-cooled Boxers rock:








_'77 R100RS - Cafe Racer Conversion_

This one is the stable mate to the airhead shown in post #866 - one more and I have a flat six too :-d

RonB


----------



## mathomas

_Beautiful_ bike! I had a K bike, but have always liked Rs.



MHe225 said:


> Agreed, but only if it must be on 4 wheels :-d Air-cooled Boxers rock:
> 
> View attachment 602542
> 
> _'77 R100RS - Cafe Racer Conversion_
> 
> This one is the stable mate to the airhead shown in post #866 - one more and I have a flat six too :-d
> 
> RonB


----------



## WISDean

2011 Audi S4 and 2011 Lotus Elise SC. Omega Speedmaster Date, silver bezel. First entry-level luxury watch, and my favorite to this day!


----------



## sied00

2000 Honda civic Si 








2008 535i


----------



## nlpamg

anonymousmoose said:


> 2 C-class's, NICE! Here's mine;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not usually (personal taste only) into mods on Merc's, but that black one (I assume is yours) is very very nice!


Very nice!

Thanks! Yes, the black one is mine, the silver one is another MBWorld member (e1000) and the silver E55 behind is MJ50 on MBWorld.


----------



## CapnAHAB

Here's mine, seemingly continuing the Merc theme with an E270 CDI - and my Omega is a 1972 F300 Electronic


----------



## Vise

Seems like I'll fit in rather well here... another BMW + Omega combo. 

Its my third BMW, 2011 M3 sedan. Just got the Omega (Planet Ocean XL) today.


----------



## xmsteel

Vise said:


> Seems like I'll fit in rather well here... another BMW + Omega combo.
> 
> Its my third BMW, 2011 M3 sedan. Just got the Omega (Planet Ocean XL) today.
> 
> View attachment 607854


Great looking car. Love the headlights!


----------



## Mr. RoC




----------



## Muffnbluff

Vise said:


> Seems like I'll fit in rather well here... another BMW + Omega combo.
> 
> Its my third BMW, 2011 M3 sedan. Just got the Omega (Planet Ocean XL) today.
> 
> View attachment 607854


We can start our own sub group, planet ocean and M3 club. :-!


----------



## kwcross

E320


----------



## Gungho

Hi Guys.. I'm pretty new to this forum, but I'm crazy about watches as I am about my cars. I don't post as much on this forum as I do on other motoring forums, but I'm impressed and blown away by the sheer variety of cars (& other vehicles) already posted by other members.. I particulary like the American cars as you dont see that many here in the UK. Just to keep the thread alive, here are a just a few I've had the pleasure of owning over the years. Hope you like? (Apologies to anyone offended by the pair of Bimmers)

Mitsubishi Evo VIII FQ-330 (with a few added extras)















Ford Focus ST 2.5















BMW 335i Coupe















Last but not least my current BMW E60 M5


----------



## curious cheese

From 1998. Still fun to drive. But useless when it snows.


----------



## MJK737

Patrick333 said:


> You wear an Omega Seamster while on public transport? ...., you are brave, especially in NYC! I would never take any of my expensive watches into New York, too much crime!


Really? When was the last time you were in NYC? I've seen tons of luxury brand watches on the subway system, and I don't even live there.


----------



## Mr. RoC

Patrick333 said:


> You wear an Omega Seamster while on public transport? ...., you are brave, especially in NYC! I would never take any of my expensive watches into New York, too much crime!


There is a *much greater* chance of having one's Smartphone, iDevice, netbook, laptop, kobo reader and so on get *ripped* right out of their hand while holding it in the open then getting robbed for their watch and it's easy to do... I should know, I work down there and hear and read all the crime reports.


----------



## Monocrom

Mr. RoC said:


> There is a *much greater* chance of having one's Smartphone, iDevice, netbook, laptop, kobo reader and so on get *ripped* right out of their hand while holding it in the open then getting robbed for their watch and it's easy to do... I should know, I work down there and hear and read all the crime reports.


Sometimes you have some dude who is even rude as Hell by New York City standards. I recall the time I nearly ripped a so-called Smartphone out of the hand of some obnoxious teenager who kept playing with it in a crowded subway car. It just kept on making the same damn annoying beeping sound at such a loud tone, over and over and over again that I finally got fed up. The snot-nosed 17 year-old actually wanted to debate with other passengers as to whether or not he was acting obnoxiously! Thankfully for him, he wised up real quick and put it away. When a kid is being a pest with his favorite toy, you take it away from him until he learns to play properly. I would have given it back, once we had reached his stop.

That's the part you never read about in such reports. Watches tend to remain quiet. Even if an alarm on the watch goes off, it's far less annoying than the sounds the average electronic pacifer makes when dealing with an undisciplined teenager who acts like a selfish brat.


----------



## Ploprof928

I love unconventional designs - the right watch to each car
































Best regards


----------



## dewitt-joyce

The Opel Omega was an executive car marketed by the German automaker Opel between 1986 and 2003 in two generations, both manufactured at Opel's Rüsselsheim, Germany plant. The first generation, the Omega A (1986-1993), superseded the Opel Rekord, was voted European Car of the Year for 1987, and was available as a saloon or estate. The second generation, the Omega B, was manufactured from 1993-2003.

Rebadged variants of the Omega were marketed worldwide, including in North America as the Cadillac Catera, in Great Britain as the Vauxhall Carlton and South America as the Chevrolet Omega. Re-engineered versions were manufactured in Australia since 1997 and marketed as the Holden Commodore or Holden Calais, which were also exported to South America as the Chevrolet Omega from 1998.

Production of the Omega ended in 2003 without a direct replacement, except for the Australian re-engineered version that carried on until 2006.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Visited Araluen Botanic Park yesterday [http://www.araluenbotanicpark.com.au/]. Such a good opportunity to take a few photos I though.

Can you tell I actually washed the car this time? Also scrubbed the rims

It was a nice drive to the hills too. Nice curvy roads to have some fun in this 4 cylinder. The AMG sports suspension holds it own IMO.


----------



## stogie25

I buy watches for my cars too. I bought a 1988 Omega Constellation to go with my '88 Porsche, and when I bought my '70 Omega Speedmaster MKII I thought it would go well with my Jeep.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1013864553334.2002449.1426674774&type=3






































Manual watches manual cars mechanical connection hmmm?
My fleet  wonder watches and cars collecting is a illness?


----------



## tatraplan

This is my occasional car The Czechoslovak 1949 Tatra T600 Tatraplan
see more on Tatra T600 Tatraplan


----------



## Statick

2000 Nissan Pathfinder... It's great for getting off road and hauling gear around regardless of the activity! I have yet to take pictures.


----------



## FirmestPiano

Michael G. Curry said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1013864553334.2002449.1426674774&type=3
> View attachment 620424


WOW! I've always dreamt of having one of those one day, I'd probably prefer it in a dark green colour though. Might be hard to get one here in Sweden though, well you never know. Congrats for having an amazing car!

FP


----------



## Sprout

I will just post a picture in answer to your thread...(Hint: Chevy owners will probably know this)


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Funny there is a girl from Sweden with a 72 torino on our forums and almost painted the car green


----------



## Brisman

Just a couple of new pics, Lexus ISF, sports upgrade, 360 KW or approx. 500 HP.


----------



## armybuck041

I'm a bit of a Jeep fanatic......

2007:









2008:









Current:









The Bottles I drive 









Scotty


----------



## Vakane

11 mustang 5.0 on 8 pounds.


----------



## CorbinDallas




----------



## Vincent Kolakowski




----------



## LightSweetCrude

My PO is only a day old, and this is only my fifth or sixth post... but if there's one thing I love more than watches... its cars 










Glad I could join the club! Some nice rides out there, too.


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## Dr.TC

here is what i drive...

















HAHA, yea right... I wish... 
these are just parked in the same basement where i live.
but really, here is my current ride.
2007 BMW Z4 3.0i


----------



## chefcook

An Audi A4 with a dent in the left rear door on nasty winter wheels for commuting or the grocery run and a Porsche Cayman for everything else.
Will switch the winter wheels on the Audi to it's summer alloys on Thursday


----------



## Drop of a Hat

2007 Jeep Liberty base with the 3.7L V6










Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## chaserolls

2009 S6 with 5.2L V10


----------



## Georgeair

Brisman said:


> Just a couple of new pics, Lexus ISF, sports upgrade, 360 KW or approx. 500 HP.


Great ride. The most amazing car, with this most ridiculous rear exhaust ever conceived. I could get past it though, for the underhood goodness!


----------



## samps

I drive a G37S coupe now (completely stock). When I used to spend money on modding (know better now), I had (in reverse chronological order):

This:









Heavily modded 335i, > 420hp (dyno'd > 385 ft*lbs RWTQ, HP was ~ 340's).

This:









Slightly modded 540i, audiophile dream.


----------



## Vertec

My 2011 MX-5. I can't tell you enough how much I love the driving dynamics of this car. Also I was particularly proud of this picture. 

DSC01617 by Vertec, on Flickr


DSC01621 by Vertec, on Flickr


DSC01627 by Vertec, on Flickr


----------



## bassplayrr

SergeOPC said:


> Mine Insignia OPC at Nuerburgring Nordsleife
> 
> View attachment 531075


Beautiful car!

I am very seriously considering the Buick Regal GS for my next car in the next month or two. It's nearly identical in looks to the OPC but gets by with 'only' 270+hp. It's also only FWD though it is equipped with GM's new HiPer strut, which is supposed to work miracles on traction and torque steer.

I'd love to see more pics if you've got them!


----------



## daghoi

Dont visit as much as I used to, nice opportunity to update with the new (to me) car, bougth it a couple of months back.


----------



## wspohn

bassplayrr said:


> Beautiful car!
> 
> I am very seriously considering the Buick Regal GS for my next car in the next month or two. It's nearly identical in looks to the OPC but gets by with 'only' 270+hp. It's also only FWD though it is equipped with GM's new HiPer strut, which is supposed to work miracles on traction and torque steer.


The same engine in my Solstice puts out an easy reliable 350 BHP with high 300s in terms of torque, and they are tunable with a bit more expense well into the 400+ BHP range, so I'm sure they will produce enough to make even the heavier GS fairly exciting.


----------



## bassplayrr

wspohn said:


> The same engine in my Solstice puts out an easy reliable 350 BHP with high 300s in terms of torque, and they are tunable with a bit more expense well into the 400+ BHP range, so I'm sure they will produce enough to make even the heavier GS fairly exciting.


That's excellent news. I have been lucky enough to own a Buick Grand National and T-Type as well as a Subaru WRX, so the prospect of another moddable, forced induction car is exciting to me. I'm thrilled to hear the DI 2.0 responds well to mods. Thanks! :-!

I'm a huge fan of the Solstice/Sky, btw. You have excellent taste.


----------



## wspohn

bassplayrr said:


> That's excellent news. I have been lucky enough to own a Buick Grand National and T-Type as well as a Subaru WRX, so the prospect of another moddable, forced induction car is exciting to me. I'm thrilled to hear the DI 2.0 responds well to mods. Thanks! :-!
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the Solstice/Sky, btw. You have excellent taste.


Thanks. I have one of the 1200 coupes they made right before going belly up and cancelling Pontiac. For tunes contact this guy Trifecta Performance Custom Tuning :: Home Page and News Name is Vince. He'll get you 60 -70 BHP with a tune he can email to you (its a bit more complex than that - you need to rent a cable and own a lap top, and do some acceleration run captures so he can custom tune, but it isn't very complicated).


----------



## Vertec

wspohn said:


> Thanks. I have one of the 1200 coupes they made right before going belly up and cancelling Pontiac. For tunes contact this guy Trifecta Performance Custom Tuning :: Home Page and News Name is Vince. He'll get you 60 -70 BHP with a tune he can email to you (its a bit more complex than that - you need to rent a cable and own a lap top, and do some acceleration run captures so he can custom tune, but it isn't very complicated).
> 
> View attachment 665584


Great car and a unique keeper. If I were you I would definitely hang on to that.


----------



## wspohn

Vertec said:


> Great car and a unique keeper. If I were you I would definitely hang on to that.


I tend to do that. My previous American car (I'm a British car nut) is an 88 Fiero GT that I have owned for 22 years, so I tend not to get rid of them too quickly (and one of my race cars is an MGA Twin Cam I've owned since I was a kid in 1970, and another MGA coupe is one I have owned since the mid 1970s - so long that I am having to undertake a second restoration on them!)

Come to think of it, I still have the same watch I had in the 1970s - a 1960s vintage Longines Admiral.


----------



## Vertec

wspohn said:


> I tend to do that. My previous American car (I'm a British car nut) is an 88 Fiero GT that I have owned for 22 years, so I tend not to get rid of them too quickly (and one of my race cars is an MGA Twin Cam I've owned since I was a kid in 1970, and another MGA coupe is one I have owned since the mid 1970s - so long that I am having to undertake a second restoration on them!)
> 
> Come to think of it, I still have the same watch I had in the 1970s - a 1960s vintage Longines Admiral.


Hearing stories like that just makes me smile. I love knowing that people bond with and appreciate machines like you do.


----------



## wspohn

Yeah, well I tend to do a bit too much bonding - just ask my wife. :-d

I'm sitting at 2 Pontiacs, 4 MGs, 2 Jensens, and a Lamborghini at the moment - and a minivan for She-who-must-be-obeyed.


----------



## jswing

Another BMW here, but this one's not exactly flashy. It's a 2004 X3 3.0 that just turned 86,000 miles. Not much of a looker, but it's served me well for 9 years now, and the best feature? It's paid for.-) It's about time to throw the rack on top and get it ready for kayak season!


----------



## ShortyB




----------



## Toothbras

I posted on this thread a few months ago, and my 2006 Civic now has almost 240,000 miles. I love watches as much as anyone here (I own 3 Omegas) but it seems everyone posting has either A) a better job than me, or B) a lot of debt. Why can't we be proud that we all like nice watches without going into auto debt? I make what is considered quite a nice living, but have no intention of buying a BMW since I care about sending my kids to college and saving for retirement. Isn't there any other members out there who drive sensible cars and direct their discretionary income towards watches? A 400+ HP car is pointless unless you have a household income over US $500,000 to back it up.


----------



## ShortyB

Toothbras said:


> I posted on this thread a few months ago, and my 2006 Civic now has almost 240,000 miles. I love watches as much as anyone here (I own 3 Omegas) but it seems everyone posting has either A) a better job than me, or B) a lot of debt. Why can't we be proud that we all like nice watches without going into auto debt? I make what is considered quite a nice living, but have no intention of buying a BMW since I care about sending my kids to college and saving for retirement. Isn't there any other members out there who drive sensible cars and direct their discretionary income towards watches? A 400+ HP car is pointless unless you have a household income over US $500,000 to back it up.


Some might ask why you have 3 Omegas and not 1 Timex. 
We all work hard and are entitled to spend our money as we 
please.


----------



## ShortyB

Toothbras said:


> I posted on this thread a few months ago, and my 2006 Civic now has almost 240,000 miles. I love watches as much as anyone here (I own 3 Omegas) but it seems everyone posting has either A) a better job than me, or B) a lot of debt. Why can't we be proud that we all like nice watches without going into auto debt? I make what is considered quite a nice living, but have no intention of buying a BMW since I care about sending my kids to college and saving for retirement. Isn't there any other members out there who drive sensible cars and direct their discretionary income towards watches? A 400+ HP car is pointless unless you have a household income over US $500,000 to back it up.


Some might ask why you have 3 Omegas and not 1 Timex. 
We all work hard and are entitled to spend our money as we 
please.


----------



## IGotId

Toothbras said:


> A 400+ HP car is pointless unless you have a household income over US $500,000 to back it up.





ShortyB said:


> Some might ask why you have 3 Omegas and not 1 Timex.
> We all work hard and are entitled to spend our money as we
> please.


bingo...


----------



## Monocrom

Toothbras said:


> I posted on this thread a few months ago, and my 2006 Civic now has almost 240,000 miles. I love watches as much as anyone here (I own 3 Omegas) but it seems everyone posting has either A) a better job than me, or B) a lot of debt. Why can't we be proud that we all like nice watches without going into auto debt? I make what is considered quite a nice living, but have no intention of buying a BMW since I care about sending my kids to college and saving for retirement. Isn't there any other members out there who drive sensible cars and direct their discretionary income towards watches? A 400+ HP car is pointless unless you have a household income over US $500,000 to back it up.


Or . . . You have the skills to breath new life into a junked-out muscle car. (I don't. But I know one guy who does.)

Also, who needs a BMW to have fun on a twisting, lonely, back country, road? I sure don't. But my sports sedan is both tossable, yet stable at its limits. Anytime she feels a bit tipsy, apply more gas and power through it. Also, real torque! No need to get those revs up before you can start having fun.

But part of me understands what you mean. Especially since you'll never be in a postion where some moron walks up to you, and smacks the watch on your wrist as hard as he can with the watch on his. In the long run, a watch is definitely less of an expense to maintain in proper working order too. I just see it as, once all the bills are paid, the food is purchased, the rent or mortgage is taken care of, you put some aside in savings . . . Whatever is left is mad money. Spend it on cars, watches, fine wine, cheap booze, or some delicious glazed donuts. Just be sure you enjoy it.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Toothbras said:


> I posted on this thread a few months ago, and my 2006 Civic now has almost 240,000 miles. I love watches as much as anyone here (I own 3 Omegas) but it seems everyone posting has either A) a better job than me, or B) a lot of debt. Why can't we be proud that we all like nice watches without going into auto debt? I make what is considered quite a nice living, but have no intention of buying a BMW since I care about sending my kids to college and saving for retirement.


Nice way to bring down what is a fun thread. Consider that maybe many of us bought cars pre-owned? Company leases etc? Chap at my workplace owns a Hyundai people-mover. He was joking about how 'wealthy' I must be because I drive a late model Benz. I reminded him that he paid more for his NEW Hyundai than I paid for me pre-owned Benz. Sure my Benz was double his car new, but I didn't buy it new.



Toothbras said:


> Why can't we be proud that we all like nice watches without going into auto debt?


I don't understand this statement. What has watch-pride got to do with car debt?



Toothbras said:


> Isn't there any other members out there who drive sensible cars and direct their discretionary income towards watches? A 400+ HP car is pointless unless you have a household income over US $500,000 to back it up.


What is a sensible car? Its different for each person.



Toothbras said:


> A 400+ HP car is pointless unless you have a household income over US $500,000 to back it up.


Just because a car is fast does not mean its expensive. My Benz is worth double some of the local manufactured muscle cars of the same year here in Australia and probably goes about 1/3 slower off the line.

Bottom line is your on a forum for luxury items where people with a) *reasonable disposable income* or b) *enthusiasts *gather. So yes, your going to see some nicer cars posted here than you might get at say... the Swiss Army knife forum.

PS
My car is leased through my wifes workplace also giving us tax deductions. So its costing us about as much to lease as a new sensible Japanese car. Yes mechanical maintenance is higher, but I am also a Mercedes enthusiast. The car is probably the only 'bad dept' payments I make. All our other debt is in investments.


----------



## akasnowmaaan

Toothbras said:


> I posted on this thread a few months ago, and my 2006 Civic now has almost 240,000 miles. I love watches as much as anyone here (I own 3 Omegas) but it seems everyone posting has either A) a better job than me, or B) a lot of debt. Why can't we be proud that we all like nice watches without going into auto debt? I make what is considered quite a nice living, but have no intention of buying a BMW since I care about sending my kids to college and saving for retirement. Isn't there any other members out there who drive sensible cars and direct their discretionary income towards watches? A 400+ HP car is pointless unless you have a household income over US $500,000 to back it up.


You're trying to guilt-trip a luxury watch forum about buying luxuries?

Dude. You have no idea who these people are and what they make. It's a very 'self-selecting sample' as a basic statistics course would say, so you can't use your external environment to judge. This site is one of the (if not the) most-trafficked Omega fan forum on the internet. You don't think we can get a 50-page thread of people who have some significant wealth? Please.


----------



## akasnowmaaan

Car.









Watch.


----------



## bassplayrr

wspohn said:


> Thanks. I have one of the 1200 coupes they made right before going belly up and cancelling Pontiac. For tunes contact this guy Trifecta Performance Custom Tuning :: Home Page and News Name is Vince. He'll get you 60 -70 BHP with a tune he can email to you (its a bit more complex than that - you need to rent a cable and own a lap top, and do some acceleration run captures so he can custom tune, but it isn't very complicated).
> 
> View attachment 665584


Ah, the mythical GXP Coup! I've only ever seen the coup in standard trip; that's one rare beaut you have there!

I've had a few of my past cars tuned using the method you describe. I've added Trifecta to my bookmarks and will be sure to contact him if the Regal GS purchase comes to fruition. Thanks again!


----------



## Dimer

Sunday was the first Time Attack event, check Dimer Racing | Rising Sun Performance Time Attack NSX | for more pics and info


----------



## bravoecho

@Dimer,

I envy you  Good luck with race series.


----------



## macleod1979

Just remember as Ricky Bobby once said " If your not first, your last".

-J


----------



## Mystro

Interesting value system. I think a lot of people in general believe in a well rounded lifestyle. I mean if you wear a expensive watch, it is implied you have a nice car, house, etc...Without overextending yourself. There will always be exceptions to the rules like collectors but in general, If you are wearing a $5k watch, a $50k car should not be a stretch to afford. I have two kids and totally understand the college issues and that is also factored in my lifestyle scheme. It's all about having well rounded priorities. My beliefs with watches are,...."if you can't afford to own two, then you are not going to feel comfortable wearing one.". One could use your same idea with watches...." A luxury watch is pointless unless you have a luxury lifestyle to back it up." It is all a matter of how you look at it. Either way, it's a value system out of balance. Sometimes being out of balance isn't a bad thing and that's when you call yourself a enthusiast or collector.



Toothbras said:


> . Why can't we be proud that we all like nice watches without going into auto debt? I make what is considered quite a nice living, but have no intention of buying a BMW since I care about sending my kids to college and saving for retirement. Isn't there any other members out there who drive sensible cars and direct their discretionary income towards watches? A 400+ HP car is pointless unless you have a household income over US $500,000 to back it up.


----------



## Mystro

I took this picture getting the ride out for spring. 









I pulled my car out for a few winter pics in the snow before I got the snow blowers out to clear the driveway. Turns out I was asked by a dream car poster company if they may use the hi-res pic for a upcoming poster print. ( fyi..the car is my 1of 80 Commemorative Edition 911)


----------



## jrw82

Am I the only one with a Skoda?!


----------



## wspohn

Mystro said:


> Interesting value system. I think a lot of people in general believe in a well rounded lifestyle. I mean if you wear a expensive watch, it is implied you have a nice car, house, etc...Without overextending yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I lose - original 70 year old house in a neighbourhood with nothing but ginormous mansions, and I only have one car made since the turn of the century, and a bunch of old cars that collectively cost less than a new modestly optioned Cayman. But then my newest watch is also around 15 years old.
Click to expand...


----------



## tryin012

c350 4matic


----------



## anonymousmoose

tryin012 said:


> c350 4matic
> 
> View attachment 672317


Thats a beauty! Did you order it like that or modify it after-market? I like the way the black grill blends with the wheels.


----------



## tut

Just kidding...I drive a 2010 Volvo XC70


----------



## stump

Real men drive utes!!Holden WB Tonner


----------



## tryin012

anonymousmoose said:


> Thats a beauty! Did you order it like that or modify it after-market? I like the way the black grill blends with the wheels.


after-market. wheels are used amg wheels from seattle. parts are really cheap in states compared to canada


----------



## solesman

Cars do nothing for me at all. Just a method of transport. An Aygo for me.


----------



## Stew7

I love cars more than watches but I keep it practical. I'd love a fun car at some point but for now it's just the truck.


----------



## Wellington

Mazda 3 for me. But hey, iv got a relatively inexpensive omega too.

The pops picked up a 2012 Audi s4 not too long ago. That is probably my realistic dream car. Grey with the titanium package. Not sure how much you guys follow audis, but he is looking at getting the stasis performance package done on it. End result is a 410hp classy ride. Cant wait until I can justify a purchase like that.


----------



## nathantw666

Jeep for me.


----------



## Medphred

Toothbras said:


> A 400+ HP car is pointless unless you have a household income over US $500,000 to back it up.


I guess my neighbor must have US$500k cuz he's got a GMC Sierra V8 pickup truck with 400HP


----------



## Britinusa

Chevy Tahoe for me


----------



## abhimawa

luv_mel said:


> This super speedy is definitely not mine but the speedy on my wrist is....
> 
> My only omega watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last classic Alfa GTV 2000 1972'


Interesting car you have! |> 
I am restoring an Alfa Romeo GT Junior myself, which I will use with my Italian watch ;-)


----------



## MattOmega

I am a new Omega owner, just got one this week for my 21st.

Here is my daily hack:


----------



## Anatoly

2003 Honda Civic (not pictured)
and 2012 GMC Terrain

Dearly missed is the 1973 Porsche 911 Targa


----------



## AMCBIKER

JBA Falcon , mostly summer use.


----------



## AMCBIKER

JBA fALCON - mostly used for pleasure/summer use.


----------



## macleod1979

Beautiful car!
-J


----------



## TroutRunner

When I drive... I drive my rock buggy:


----------



## TroutRunner

This is fun too when it is more expedition style than full on rock crawling.


----------



## dcdude

Own this:







Drive this daily::-(







Yes, my SMP as a blue dial.:-d


----------



## tguidry

2010 Harley Davidson Electra Glide Ultra Limited, rain or shine.


----------



## speedyone




----------



## Mikegpd

Audi A5 Sportback


----------



## Chris1986

Toyota Landcruiser (dont pay ofr it, company issued), have my Holden EH for weekend Fun. Looking to buy my road first bike soon.


----------



## NH102.22

Every car I've ever owned has been a beat-up old dunger. I drive about 7,000 miles per year.
This 1995 SAAB has served me particularly well, but one decent Omega is
worth considerably more than it.


----------



## Michael the Psycho

*335i* and *Daytona 675*


----------



## stangken




----------



## stogie25

Traffic was slow on my way home from work yesterday.


----------



## Dimer

A lot of very sweet rides here!!

Two weeks ago I had my second race, but I wasn't very successful  (a blown fuse). The next one is June 17th, I'll have to fix a few things and try to complete the race this time!


----------



## Dimer

And my dad and me got featured in the biggest car tuning magazine in The Netherlands:


----------



## Mystro

Why, oh why I'd you sell your air cooled 911??? It is a blue chip stock and its value is only going to go through the roof.



Anatoly said:


> Dearly missed is the 1973 Porsche 911 Targa


----------



## leeadam

I get 50mpg outta this hog...


----------



## bassplayrr

bassplayrr said:


> Beautiful car!
> 
> I am very seriously considering the Buick Regal GS for my next car in the next month or two. It's nearly identical in looks to the OPC but gets by with 'only' 270+hp. It's also only FWD though it is equipped with GM's new HiPer strut, which is supposed to work miracles on traction and torque steer.
> 
> I'd love to see more pics if you've got them!


As I said I might, I just picked this up last week as a 30th birthday present to myself:


----------



## TM4

BMW 335D (2010)


----------



## wspohn

bassplayrr said:


> As I said I might, I just picked this up last week as a 30th birthday present to myself:


The GS is a nice package. We are getting great power (350-450 BHP+) out of the very similar LNF engines in the Solstice.


----------



## dj00tiek

Something like this:









Worth less then 2000 euros.

And my soon to be watch, more then twice as expensive as my car 









But I think i'm gonna buy a new nice car in 2 years or so. Only got my driver license for 1,5 years, so I'm pretty happy with this car as a starter!


----------



## shameless

my beater !


----------



## wspohn

shameless said:


> my beater !


I trust that you are alone when you do your beating, while looking at that picture..... ;-)

Think how many watches you could buy with the tire budget for that car ($42K a set on the SS)and they only last 15 minutes at top speed!


----------



## CheapThrills

Toothbras said:


> I posted on this thread a few months ago, and my 2006 Civic now has almost 240,000 miles. I love watches as much as anyone here (I own 3 Omegas) but it seems everyone posting has either A) a better job than me, or B) a lot of debt. Why can't we be proud that we all like nice watches without going into auto debt? I make what is considered quite a nice living, but have no intention of buying a BMW since I care about sending my kids to college and saving for retirement. Isn't there any other members out there who drive sensible cars and direct their discretionary income towards watches? A 400+ HP car is pointless unless you have a household income over US $500,000 to back it up.


Using old clunker also. Could buy a newer one of course but it would delay payback of debt, so I cannot justify it...

I think it is usual in forums that "show what you got as X" threads get posts from the people, that have the X or very good or expensive X or they have done great effort to get the X look great! 
That is IMO very common, such threads exist for that reason and there is nothing wrong in it. 
Believe me, _in general_ not all have as good job as you do


----------



## AnthonyPerera

My Weekender:










To work:










Both almost 10 year old cars but both have hugely low mileage, drive like a dream and are (relatively) cheap to run.


----------



## ebanul

My daily driver... goes perfect with my blue 3523.80


----------



## AAMC

Company Car....


----------



## Mathew J

bassplayrr said:


> As I said I might, I just picked this up last week as a 30th birthday present to myself:


30 and rollin in a Buick...can't talk cause it is nicer than my Accord but always thought of them for the blue plate special set....


----------



## CitizenM

Hmm can't find any photos of my other car (WRX) for some reason.


----------



## HattoriHanzō1




----------



## anonymousmoose

Mathew J said:


> 30 and rollin in a Buick...can't talk cause it is nicer than my Accord but always thought of them for the blue plate special set....


I had this when I was in my late 20s.









Pic is not of my exact car but it was exactly the same, down to the wheels and colour.

I love my current car, C class sports, but would prefer an E class. I just like the larger cruisers.

People used to call it an 'old mans' car and laughed a bit. Until they got taken for a ride in it 
Boy it was comfortable:


----------



## Muddy250

Not a car guy really, wife drives this









motorbikes have been my main transport for the last 25 years









but if it's good weather I ride this as of yesterday


----------



## Bench_Medic

Well I drive both of these to fund my love of all things Omega...


----------



## wspohn

CheapThrills said:


> Using old clunker also. Could buy a newer one of course but it would delay payback of debt, so I cannot justify it...


I actually appreciate someone's modest car that they bought and then fixed up themselves more than someone's toy that they just wrote a big cheque for, but that's probably because that's the way I got most of my cars, past and present. Been restoring them myself for 40 years as a hobby. Still have one I bought in 1970 for $500 and turned into a race car while making $1.50 an hour slinging pizzas! ($500 is a LOT of pizzas!)


----------



## jw69

2 kids, 2 large dogs. So a Pathfinder for me.


----------



## MHe225

AAMC said:


> Company Car....


Scenery and license plate looks very European to me. Can't tell from the picture what's under the hood, but that's about my dream car - I really want(ed) the Passat Wagon TDi with 6-speed manual. Can't be had in the US. So I "settled" for the GTI MkV - 5 years and 75K miles later, I still love that car.

RonB


----------



## Longhair

1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee 5.9 that was purchased for less than my the cost of my watch :think:


----------



## Zaskar20

Another Beemer owner.









Watch is a week old and perfect!

BMW is 12 years old. I've owned from new and it has been quality.

Sorry, iPhone piccy with no depth of field control!


----------



## Mikegpd

Zaskar20 said:


> Another Beemer owner.
> 
> View attachment 732804
> 
> 
> Watch is a week old and perfect!
> 
> BMW is 12 years old. I've owned from new and it has been quality.
> 
> Sorry, iPhone piccy with no depth of field control!


Nice! Is that the 50th Bond anniversary?

Sent from my iPad


----------



## CitizenM

Mikegpd said:


> Nice! Is that the 50th Bond anniversary?
> 
> Sent from my iPad


It's gorgeous. One of my fav Seamaster Pros.


----------



## Zaskar20

Mikegpd said:


> Nice! Is that the 50th Bond anniversary?
> 
> Sent from my iPad


No, it's the new SMP ceramic with the coaxial 2500D movement.


----------



## CitizenM

The dial looks almost like the liquid metal dial...awesome.


----------



## BlueViper

This is my weekend decompression chamber....


----------



## Rescue

suppose i'm like many. bmw x5 and a ford f150 lightning that is stupid fast. for fun i've got a scarab scs boat and a piper arrow II airplane. oh, and a unicycle.


----------



## Mathew J

BlueViper said:


> This is my weekend decompression chamber....


Seriously nice


----------



## davidbii

Stew7 said:


> I love cars more than watches but I keep it practical. I'd love a fun car at some point but for now it's just the truck.
> 
> View attachment 672884


I'm not alone! Yay. This is a picture from the day I bought it...just minutes before I took off the bull bar and running boards...I've had a couple Camaros and a Vette...but right now I am in the truck stage of life....


----------



## BlueViper

Mathew J said:


> Seriously nice


Thank you! A ride in a Viper will put a smile on anyone's face.


----------



## DaveW

Nothing flash for me but a great family car, recommend this to any one. Saab 9-3 vector sport.


----------



## Surfstang2020

BlueViper said:


> This is my weekend decompression chamber....


My dream ride very nice

Sent from your moms phone


----------



## tldn

2011 Porsche Cayenne + P.O. = b-)


----------



## stogie25

Yesterday was one of our big local car shows that goes incorporates a whole cross town street. The southern most hub is within walking distance of my house. In a very rare occurrence I was able to get both of my cars to the show. I chose my 1972 Omega F300Hz as my watch of the day.


----------



## mrmarty

2002 Honda S2000 and a 2005 Acura TSX 6 Speed. I love it and am very content with it. Wife has the baby hauler which is a 2010 Acura MDX.


----------



## crunchyfrog

2008 BMW M3
I wear a 2006 seamaster professional 300m mid sized automatic


----------



## Dimer

There will be an official announcement, but I thought I'd give you guys the scoop 


RSP Time Attack NSX by dimervansanten, on Flickr


RSP Time Attack NSX by dimervansanten, on Flickr


RSP Time Attack NSX by dimervansanten, on Flickr


RSP Time Attack NSX by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## ivan_seawolf

2011 Audi A8

Sent from the Dark Side using the Force


----------



## Surfstang2020

Dimer said:


> There will be an official announcement, but I thought I'd give you guys the scoop
> 
> 
> RSP Time Attack NSX by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> RSP Time Attack NSX by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> RSP Time Attack NSX by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> RSP Time Attack NSX by dimervansanten, on Flickr


Very nice sir

Sent from your moms phone


----------



## Spoon1

Today my wife's car....:-!


----------



## peck12

What I ride is more exciting than what I drive....


----------



## mrmarty

Dimer, wish you were on this side of the pond. Would love to do a few laps with you.


----------



## GlobeHopper

A Pontiac Grand AM, my AT cost more than my car


----------



## john wilson

CitizenM said:


> View attachment 730876
> 
> Hmm can't find any photos of my other car (WRX) for some reason.


Nice ride CM!!


----------



## Muffnbluff

CitizenM said:


> Hmm can't find any photos of my other car (WRX) for some reason.


Here are some of my old STi, dynoed 380whp/400wtq, car was a beast.


----------



## Zidane

Dimer - that's just awesome! 

JW - love the G8 GT... A friend of mine has a silver one like yours and they're great looking cars. 

Muff - nice STi!


----------



## JP(Canada)

JP(Canada) said:


> I tend to be attracted to cars that you don't find too often. The Audi V8 Quattro first released in 89 and in small number in North America, is my winter car and the one use when I have more than one passanger. This one's a 93 and looks pretty good for its age....like a good vintage watch
> 
> The Crossfire, a "Daimler Chrysler" child. It's a love it or hate it car...I obviously love it  I drive this in the in the Summer mostly.
> 
> One of these or both will likely be replaced this year.
> 
> JP


Also added this one last year in March...


----------



## 379CID

I've been the proud owner of a C63 AMG for the past 15 months. I love this car! The M156 V8 is one of the all time great motors - fantastic throttle response, huge torque anywhere in the rev range and amazing sound. Freshly waxed today:


----------



## kingdom7

I am seeing a lot of Bimmers here. These are my babies.


----------



## kingdom7

jwalther said:


> BMW + Omega =


Can you join us on BimmerBoard BMW Forums and the world's best online BMW community. Sharing the knowledge!


----------



## MarkJnK

Traded my beloved V8 VW Touareg for a gas sipping 40+mpg Sonata Hybrid... helps me save money for watches instead of making OPEC richer.


----------



## Opettaja

My new pride and joy, as can be seen from my avatar


----------



## WYATTSRIDE

My DD is a Dodge Dakota.

This is my weekend ride. 1985 Porsche 928S


----------



## IGotId

379CID said:


>


Nice ride, I would have considered one if I could have gotten 2 carseats & a booster in the back...I've seen a C63 in red which looked amazing as well



kingdom7 said:


> I am seeing a lot of Bimmers here. These are my babies.
> View attachment 819855


I haven't seen a GT w/ aftermarket rims before!



MarkJnK said:


> Traded my beloved V8 VW Touareg for a gas sipping 40+mpg Sonata Hybrid... helps me save money for watches instead of making OPEC richer.


& I definitely haven't seen a Sonata Hybrid w/ aftermarkets either! My wife & I are thinking about trading her gas-guzzling MDX w/ one of the upcoming Ford Fusion Hybrids! Speaking of gas-guzzlers, here's mine:


----------



## IGotId

^lol...can't get rid of the Speedy pic!


----------



## Archer

I guess since I own an Omega now I can participate in this thread....

Long time BMW owner here - this one is mine - 2009 128i with 6 speed manual:










My wife's is a 2012 X1:










These are BMW's #7 and 8 for us.

My favourite was this one of course - 2007 M Roadster - wish I still had it:










My cars seem to be getting smaller and more fuel efficient as I get older....

Cheers, Al


----------



## timwu12

Mini cooper JCW!


----------



## Dimer

This is probably one of my favorite threads  Cars & Watches, my two passions.

Since my NSX is still in the shop (blown head gasket), I took my dads NSX to tackle Circuit Park Zandvoort. It was good fun!



















My dad:


----------



## md101010

A Mint 2002 Chrysler PT Cruiser Limited with 47,000 miles on it. I'll drive that till the wheels fall off then purchase a reliable Honda.


----------



## KustomLincoln

Well now I guess you can figure out my screen name!

1954 Lincoln Capri Kustom


----------



## redpill

Chalk up another in the bimmer column


----------



## IGotId

redpill said:


> Chalk up another in the bimmer column
> 
> View attachment 825900


Nice! I miss my e46 M3! Are you on m3forums or any other boards?


----------



## Monocrom

ocabj said:


> 2001 Honda Prelude Type-SH.
> 
> Just passed 56,000 miles on the odometer.
> 
> View attachment 825794


An old friend of mine still regrets having gotten rid of his over a decade ago.


----------



## Aquaracer1

'08 3 series, current 3 series


----------



## LukeP333

My daily/work rig '12 Ram 2500HD 

IMG_6307 by Luke Pierce, on Flickr
My weekend ride '96 Impala SS

Untitled by Luke Pierce, on Flickr
My therapist '06 Hayabusa LE


----------



## khbk

Mercedes-Benz W123 230E 1983


----------



## Brisman

My other pics have disappeared, so I'll post again with a new pic.

My Lexus ISF with a couple of upgrades.


----------



## redpill

IGotId said:


> Nice! I miss my e46 M3! Are you on m3forums or any other boards?


I think I've been on just every single one of them at one point or another, m3forum, e46fanatics, bimmerforums, 6speedonline, teamspeed, et cetera. Seems like they stagnate after awhile and then the administrators panic and think they can encourage more posting by heavy handed moderation which winds up driving away whatever community was really left. Sad but I guess that's just the typical lifecycle of a moderately-sized car forum. Forums like WUS I think have an upper hand because there is so much technical knowledge here that it's not only a community but a valuable resource for information, buying/selling, etc.


----------



## IGotId

redpill said:


> I think I've been on just every single one of them at one point or another, m3forum, e46fanatics, bimmerforums, 6speedonline, teamspeed, et cetera. Seems like they stagnate after awhile and then the administrators panic and think they can encourage more posting by heavy handed moderation which winds up driving away whatever community was really left. Sad but I guess that's just the typical lifecycle of a moderately-sized car forum. Forums like WUS I think have an upper hand because there is so much technical knowledge here that it's not only a community but a valuable resource for information, buying/selling, etc.


Cool, I was fairly active on e46fanatics then m3forum...my m3 before parting out/selling:

















I like it here too BTW!


----------



## timwu12

2011 Mini Cooper JCW hardtop!


----------



## Brisman

ocabj said:


> Sincerely, that is a nice car. Not many people talk about the IS F, but it's definitely a beast.


Thank you, it's a fantastic car IMO and with a Lexus Sports Upgrade Package, the performance is stunning.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Brisman said:


> Thank you, it's a fantastic car IMO and with a Lexus Sports Upgrade Package, the performance is stunning.


Do you take it on the track? The pity about OZ is we cant really drive our powerful cars the way they were intended.


----------



## wheels

The IS-F is my grail car. Enuf said!
Moose, you can always go to track days and the like, but I agree. Since the NT road laws were reviewed we don't have anywhere to run these types of cars


----------



## anonymousmoose

wheels said:


> The IS-F is my grail car. Enuf said!
> Moose, you can always go to track days and the like, but I agree. Since the NT road laws were reviewed we don't have anywhere to run these types of cars


What? No more unrestricted speed in NT? Gosh that sucks. Was hoping that maybe one day I could see how fast I can get my C200. I must confess I did once drive it to about 150km/h (wont say where but it wasnt on the freeway) and it handled like a true German car should... effortless (for a small engine like mine) and precise steering.


----------



## OBB1044

Not that exotic as some of you but I am satisfied with my wheels


----------



## ebenke

My go everywhere, toy hauling, do everything workhorse, Toyota Tundra..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk (sucks)


----------



## Brisman

anonymousmoose said:


> Do you take it on the track? The pity about OZ is we cant really drive our powerful cars the way they were intended.


I've never had mine on the track but I have been to a couple of track days at Lakeside, QLD and Sandown in Melbourne organised by Lexus where they provided the cars.

Also had a hot lap in a LFA. Got $AU740,000.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Irene4788 said:


> No pics yet as only just picked it up, but BMW 320d M Sport Business Edition (bloody long name!). Need to get my reg plate on it first, then it's picture time


What on earth is 'business edition'?


----------



## MaleBox

My car









My Omega


----------



## pascs

Opettaja said:


> My new pride and joy, as can be seen from my avatar


Nice to see some Italian style and beauty :-d

One of mine


----------



## Monocrom

anonymousmoose said:


> What on earth is 'business edition'?


Comes with a fax machine in the glove box. ;-)


----------



## dogen

Citroen SM (Sport Maserati)




























the snake pit









my little omega collection https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/dogens-vintage-omega-collection-hippie-pop-art-era-755688.html

best Dōgen


----------



## Opettaja

pascs said:


> Nice to see some Italian style and beauty :-d
> 
> One of mine
> 
> View attachment 831796


Nice, I used to have the 156 2.0 JTS before I traded it for the Giulietta. We have the same taste in wheels as well as "wheels" :-d


----------



## vkd668

I've been "a little" slow joining this wonderful thread. :-d

Better late than never ....


----------



## UCrazyKid

Brisman said:


> Thank you, it's a fantastic car IMO and with a Lexus Sports Upgrade Package, the performance is stunning.


Fellow ISF owner here. Nice ride. What's in the Lexus Sports Upgrade Package, they don't offer that here in the States.
Andy


----------



## Brisman

UCrazyKid said:


> Fellow ISF owner here. Nice ride. What's in the Lexus Sports Upgrade Package, they don't offer that here in the States.
> Andy


Hi, the package was a Joe Z Intake pipe, Joe Z Exhaust and a ported intake manifold, bought and fitted by Lexus therefore keeping the warranty in place. It's now an option here in Oz when you purchase an ISF from certain dealers.

It made quite a difference to the performance and the sound produced.

Furthermore, HPE have developed headers for right hand ISF's and Lexus in Australia are fitting these, I'm not sure where they stand with this yet as it only happened this week, there may be a disclaimer required because you lose the converters (making it illegal) although there is a discussion around fitting Hi Flow cats to get around this. Since it's new they are trying it on a couple of cars initially before making a decision.

Of course you guys in the States know all about these upgrades, from my understanding the only difference is it is being offered and backed by Lexus in Oz.

I'd be interested to know your perspective on this.


----------



## mt1tdi

Dogen has solidified himself as the most interesting man in the world. Love the Citroen!


----------



## macleod1979

Very nice!


----------



## Jefyulo

C350









------------------
"Time is money, so I bought a Rolex."


----------



## anonymousmoose

Jefyulo said:


> C350


That watch really suits the car, colour and all! Pity we cant see much of the C class


----------



## Opettaja

anonymousmoose said:


> That watch really suits the car, colour and all! Pity we cant see much of the C class


or is is a "Sea" class lol


----------



## fmracer

Nice thread. Good fun for all.
Here's my favorite ride...(Star Formula Mazda) before the 3 Porsches including a Twin Turbo 911 S









Drift


----------



## 762match




----------



## cltdoc

2007 BMW 530xi. Not crazy about any of the new models...what to get next?


----------



## keisuke_z

2012 VW Golf R!


----------



## Bob Volkmer

Need to fly the Australian flag. A local Ford.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Bob Volkmer said:


> Need to fly the Australian flag. A local Ford.


I'm not a Ford fan (bad experience in the past) but I admit that that XR6 Turbo doesnt accelerate, it flies! Must be the biggest aussie bang for your buck super-sedan out there.


----------



## nitecruiser

1997 Toyota Supra HKS Twins


----------



## Surfstang2020

Nice any pics of said supra ? 


Sent from your moms phone


----------



## Robby H

Mine.....


----------



## BDH

I have a couple omegas... And a new car! Got it about a month ago. New lawyer... New car! Been a long time since I had ANY car... 

I'm also happy to be changing the stigma that Buick is an "old mans car"... I love my Buick Verano... and I'm 26! I'm wearing my SMP in the picture... But it isn't a clear shot.


----------



## cdw63

My weekend fun, with my co-pilot.....


----------



## Force-1

I recently picked up a 2013 Audi S5 Cab.


----------



## downtempo76

Robby H said:


> Mine.....
> 
> View attachment 852834
> 
> 
> View attachment 852836


You took a picture while driving at 173kph? Ballsy!


----------



## audz95




----------



## Beckerman

dogen said:


> Citroen SM (Sport Maserati)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the snake pit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my little omega collection https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/dogens-vintage-omega-collection-hippie-pop-art-era-755688.html
> 
> best Dōgen


Just browsing and came across this ... absolutely stunning. Not a fan of modern Citroens but this is an absolute peach, classic 1970s colour scheme is icing on the cake.


----------



## bobz32

New ride:


----------



## Watchcrazy33

djpatrick35 said:


> Woo-hoo! Cars and watches?! My two favorite things!
> 
> Man, I just joined and I already LOVE this forum!!!
> 
> These are my two babies. I've had two other Corvettes, but since the silver '07 is a lease car, I'm going to buy my next Corvette to keep to share the garage with my SRT Challenger.
> 
> Actually, now that I look at the picture, I think I'm wearing my Seamaster!


Whoa dude! That's what I'm talking about, my dad had a 70/71? Mach 1 Cobra Jet when I was a kid and I've loved US muscle cars ever since, I drive a Mercedes-Benz 350 E Class Sport Cabriolet right now, she's 3 weeks old now finished in metallic white with red leather red hood and 19's and I'm loving it but man those 2 pieces look great!


----------



## Jefyulo




----------



## Dimer

Under construction


----------



## BHL

I just sold my 2008 Audi A4. I'm getting a 2013 Aud S4 as my new car, except it won't be delivered to me until Jan-2013 o|. Good thing I work out of town so I don't need to drive every day. Otherwise I'd be in deep s**t!


----------



## BreitlingAggie

Not quite a Bond car, but if you're going to work in the Drillin' bidness, you gotta look the part!


----------



## BHL

Sounds like you work in Oil and Gas industry like I do. Awesome!



BreitlingAggie said:


> Not quite a Bond car, but if you're going to work in the Drillin' bidness, you gotta look the part!


----------



## BreitlingAggie

You know it man! I see you're in the Houston of Canada, CALGARY! Spend a lot of time in there and in Edmonton. If you don't drive a truck in the O&G business here in Houston, people look at you a little funny.


----------



## BHL

Where I live is pretty much a truck country too although recently we've been seeing a lot of foreign luxury cars on the street. I don't own a truck, but do drive one all the time when I am working at site!


----------



## Inked

Wife's car









My Car


----------



## Monsieur

I drive a 2002 Toyota Corolla. I bet I own the cheapest car out of all of you!


----------



## mgscheue

Monsieur said:


> I drive a 2002 Toyota Corolla. I bet I own the cheapest car out of all of you!


Not quite. I have a '97 Saab 900 SE. Also a 2002 Saab 9-3, a 2004 Porsche Cayenne S, and a 2005 Mini Cooper S. But the '97 Saab has you beat (unless you count the amount of money I've put into it for repairs since purchase). I had a 2004 Mazdaspeed Miata, too, until recently and I miss it terribly.


----------



## TheJeanyus

Since I last posted here the F150 and Corvette are gone. I now drive a 2005 4Runner when I'm not riding a 2005 Ducati Monster. The best part is that both were bought with cash rather than credit.


----------



## xinxin

from top to bottom:

1) Toyota Fortuner 2009
2) Subaru Forester 2010
3) Kia Sorento 2011

All Asian made & all work horses.


----------



## wasabipea

Monsieur Haha, I am on same boat as you... Same car


----------



## Appljaxx

A6 and a Tacoma


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski




----------



## ukpony

Nice cars folks, here's mine;










A 1 of 1 2005 Shelby CS6 Turn2 Convertible - summer toy only..................daily driver is a 2008 Ford Escape;


----------



## dogen

A real crazy man !!!! A genius and I think he is wearing a omega mark 4,5:

Urban Outlaw | Reelhouse

it's real fan, enjoy

best dogen


----------



## anonymousmoose

Bought some new wheels this week b-)


----------



## davieg10c

Only had it 2 months and look what I did the other day...first time in my life I reversed into something...in the 1st car I've ever had parking sensors in too.


----------



## RCM83

My baby


----------



## Lee Jones Jnr

1977 450SL, 2005 SL350 and a 2012 Evoque here.


----------



## UCrazyKid

RCM83 said:


> View attachment 871089
> 
> 
> My baby


Nice, I got one too.


----------



## Brisman

RCM83 said:


> View attachment 871089
> 
> 
> My baby


Me too.


----------



## RCM83

F and Omega owners unite!


----------



## Brisman

Another pic. of mine.


----------



## Emanon9046

I always liked the look of the volvo wagons. How many kilometres to a tank do you usually get?


giralda said:


> What a great thread.Here's my family truckster:2002 Volvo V70XC with 77k miles


----------



## RCM83

Love it bro! Is yours an 08 too?


----------



## Brisman

RCM83 said:


> Love it bro! Is yours an 08 too?


That one is an 09, the last of the ones without the LSD.


----------



## RCM83

Ah right on, I'm guessing that isn't your DD??? Looks cleeeeean


----------



## Brisman

RCM83 said:


> Ah right on, I'm guessing that isn't your DD??? Looks cleeeeean


It's my DD, it was recently transformed with a professional paint correction detail.

Check out the thread and follow the link, you'll be surprised at the transformation.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/professional-car-paint-detail-741819.html


----------



## CallMeMatt

Chevy Avalanche (My own car, like this)









So far I have a leveling kit, amber DRL's, and an engine upgrade on it. I'm getting black wheels like those as soon as I get the dough. Was a hand-me-down from my dad.

Our "nice" car:










2008 Jaguar XJ8-L Vanden Plas with 550HP and Air Ride suspension 
We put on a Magnaflow exhaust too. It dusted an M5 from 2005 on a "competitive" drive on PCH.


----------



## patbu

New addition 










'92 245DL, replacing a beloved '83 wagon that met its demise a couple of months ago. Joins the '12 S60 T5 I posted a while back.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## CallMeMatt

Poor Pontiac. Was a good brand,


----------



## Dimer

Love that Jag Matt!

Here is my weekend warrior, before it became a track rat. Two very different pics, shot on the same day, while driving from Switzerland to The Netherlands.


NSX in the snow by dimervansanten, on Flickr


NSX on the highway by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## nick_sixx

I drive this
















Pretty chav/bogan-ish but extremely rare (less than 15) here in Australia - an HSV VXR Nurburgring

Used to drive this








0-100kph in 5.7 and 400m in 13.8. $8500 total spend. A cracking car but unfortunately the same fuel economy as a Hummer H2


----------



## anonymousmoose

davieg10c said:


> Only had it 2 months and look what I did the other day...first time in my life I reversed into something...in the 1st car I've ever had parking sensors in too.


It happens. I consider myself a safe and good driver... but the other say I was too close to some parked cars to give a bus some room, and my mirror hit another cars mirror. Little scratch :-(. I went to see which car I hit but none looked like they had any damage so I didnt need to leave a note. I'm guessing whatever mirror I swiped had a good spring action in it.


----------



## anonymousmoose

CallMeMatt said:


> Our "nice" car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 Jaguar XJ8-L Vanden Plas with 550HP and Air Ride suspension
> We put on a Magnaflow exhaust too. It dusted an M5 from 2005 on a "competitive" drive on PCH.


Wow thats is a nice car. I really like that particular Jaguar shape. Question; does it drive like a X-type? Thats the only Jaguar I ever drove and I didn't care for it. I assume it doesnt.


----------



## GGN

nick_sixx said:


> Used to drive this
> View attachment 873912
> 
> 
> 0-100kph in 5.7 and 400m in 13.8. $8500 total spend. A cracking car but unfortunately the same fuel economy as a Hummer H2


Go on the prancing moose!


----------



## john wilson




----------



## CallMeMatt

No, it drives like a XJ8 Vanden Plas. It's quite different, driving feels smooth as butter, like ice sliding. It's quite a nice experience. Try one out at your local dealer, the XJ8 Supercharged (new body style of course)


----------



## wlx17

Not my picture, but same car. '07 Infiniti G35x. My co-worker hit it today in the parking lot too 
Trading it in next month for a new 4Runner, Can't fit my baby seat and hockey sticks at the same time.


----------



## CallMeMatt

get the fx


----------



## wlx17

too small. especially the cargo area. Need to fit hockey sticks back there.


----------



## RCM83

WOW that is amazing



Brisman said:


> It's my DD, it was recently transformed with a professional paint correction detail.
> 
> Check out the thread and follow the link, you'll be surprised at the transformation.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/professional-car-paint-detail-741819.html


----------



## MHe225

Dimer started a trend with action shots; I'm recycling an old picture here:









It's a long story, but #225 was off the road far too long. Took her out for a serious spin today and she runs like new again. I guess the Beemers will see less action in the months to come.

RonB


----------



## Dimer

I love your Duc!!

I spent many hours on the backseat of this Duc when I was a kid. Together with my Dad we did lots of trips through Europe.


----------



## Grimspoon

I know it's not much but here's my ride: *2010 F150 SCAB*

No mods or anything aside from upgraded stereo / subs.


----------



## Peter C

*Re: what omega owners...............*

I'm disappointed to see the person who started this daft thread has removed his car's photo!


----------



## anonymousmoose

*Re: what omega owners...............*



Peter C said:


> I'm disappointed to see the person who started this daft thread has removed his car's photo!


It was started almost two years ago... people change their image hosting. There will probably soon be threads from me that will have pics missing, I'm getting a bit annoyed with my image hosting service.


----------



## Richie Rich

*Re: what omega owners...............*










My weekend ride. 90' 911 Carrera C4, with only 79K miles and original paint. Drives well with my 50th Anniversary Seamaster GMT.


----------



## hasauto

*Re: what omega owners...............*

My two main summer wips..
02 911 TT, modded pretty hard 750HP and a 05 M3 with a few light mods!





















And of course my water toys!







And of course I rock a 45mm Planet Ocean Chrono 







Tyler


----------



## nuovorecord

*Re: what omega owners...............*

Glad to see the Stuttgart contingent checking in here! One more Guards Red Carrera for the good of the order.


----------



## Dimer

*Re: what omega owners...............*

found some cool pics of my ride

Racing against my dad:




























My NSX in the pitbox by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## Mathew J

BDH said:


> I have a couple omegas... And a new car! Got it about a month ago. New lawyer... New car! Been a long time since I had ANY car...
> 
> I'm also happy to be changing the stigma that Buick is an "old mans car"... I love my Buick Verano... and I'm 26! I'm wearing my SMP in the picture... But it isn't a clear shot.


I have been saying this alot lately, that Buicks are pretty nice looking now. Congrats!


----------



## franczak.michael

As a broke grad student living in an expensive city, this is what I ride each day--the MBTA!


----------



## 99problems

*Re: what omega owners...............*

my main ride.. 2011 M3.. some mods, mostly little things...









Omega PO - -232.30.46.21.01.001​


----------



## Golazzo




----------



## Muddy250

This as much as possible.


----------



## Jeffza




----------



## Intheflesh

New to forum.

Just pickup my first 'real' watch a few weeks ago- Seamaster cal 562.
I also have a Movado w ss braclet and blue face (forget the model)

For cars I just traded in my 06 Cayenne S for a 2013 WRX limited (quite the switch) 

My summer/weekend car is a 1995 euro F355 GTS. Also in the stable, but rarely dry


----------



## 379CID

*Re: what omega owners...............*



nuovorecord said:


>


Love the steering wheel!


----------



## EveNaive

Alfa & Omega


----------



## Chibatastic

Chibatastic's BMW 328 X Sport



























































I cherish this car!


----------



## nuovorecord

*Re: what omega owners...............*



379CID said:


> Love the steering wheel!


Thanks! It's a Momo Prototipo...but I'll wager you already knew that. ;-)


----------



## nuovorecord

EveNaive said:


> View attachment 916699
> 
> 
> Alfa & Omega


Very sweet! Looking forward to getting Alfas in the U.S. again. They're so beautiful!


----------



## Eclipse0001

Here is my car in it's natural environment. This car does better in the snow than most trucks. Gotta love the beauty of Subaru's all wheel drive. 
'05 Saab 9-2x Aero









Here is our family vehicle. We use this on the weekends, when the roads get really bad and on trips. 
2012 Jeep GC Laredo


----------



## Thom4711

Mercedes C250 amg sport


----------



## Mathew J

Eclipse0001 said:


> Here is my car in it's natural environment. This car does better in the snow than most trucks. Gotta love the beauty of Subaru's all wheel drive.
> '05 Saab 9-2x Aero


I had one of these also, only mine was an auto....engine nuked itself after only 60K miles, wasn't worth fixing...other than that liked the car but hard pressed to consider another subaru since.


----------



## Chibatastic

Golazzo said:


> View attachment 916528


European licence plates are so much cooler than North American ones..
Much more complimentary to a car vs our fat stubby plates!


----------



## EveNaive

nuovorecord said:


> Very sweet! Looking forward to getting Alfas in the U.S. again. They're so beautiful!


Thanks 

Are they planning to enter U.S ?
For how long have they been off the market.. Do you know that ?

Cheers


----------



## avrvmadrid

This is the family car:










And this is what I'll be "driving" when it gets delivered in about 2.5 months:


----------



## Jagster

2011 Audi S4:









2013 Audi A8L 4.0T









My PO:


----------



## nuovorecord

EveNaive said:


> Thanks
> 
> Are they planning to enter U.S ?
> For how long have they been off the market.. Do you know that ?
> 
> Cheers


It's been discussed since the FIAT group bought Chrysler Corp a few years back. But the date keeps getting pushed out. 2014 is the latest news I've seen, in the article linked to below. And, interestingly, they're going to manufacture Alfas in the US, which makes sense if they want to keep them affordable here, but admittedly lacks the romance and panache of "Made in Italy." ;-)

Alfa Romeo Plots a Return to America, With Chrysler Helping Fiat - WSJ.com

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Jeffza

Mathew J said:


> I had one of these also, only mine was an auto....engine nuked itself after only 60K miles, wasn't worth fixing...other than that liked the car but hard pressed to consider another subaru since.


That isn't a Subaru, it's a Saab lol.


----------



## nuovorecord

Jeffza said:


> That isn't a Subaru, it's a Saab lol.


In name only.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EveNaive

nuovorecord said:


> It's been discussed since the FIAT group bought Chrysler Corp a few years back. But the date keeps getting pushed out. 2014 is the latest news I've seen, in the article linked to below. And, interestingly, they're going to manufacture Alfas in the US, which makes sense if they want to keep them affordable here, but admittedly lacks the romance and panache of "Made in Italy." ;-)
> 
> Alfa Romeo Plots a Return to America, With Chrysler Helping Fiat - WSJ.com
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan


Thx Dan.

That was informative reading.
The Giulia have also been postponed here til 2014. Right now there is only the Mito and Giulietta in the Alfa program. 
Small but nice cars though.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## swb718

Audi A3 Quattro (2010) b-)


----------



## Flex1493

A 2012 Acura TL SH all Wheel drive.










2010 Toyota Corolla S to run some errends.










A 2012 BMW 1000R


















A 2010 Harley Davidson Vrod Muscle.


----------



## Drksaint

I'm in...


----------



## Eclipse0001

Jeffza said:


> That isn't a Subaru, it's a Saab lol.


It's more Subaru than Saab. About the only thing Saab on that car is the front clip and some interior bits. Look it up. It's a fancied up WRX wagon.


----------



## HaleL

A regular driver of mine! Love it


----------



## Eclipse0001

Mathew J said:


> I had one of these also, only mine was an auto....engine nuked itself after only 60K miles, wasn't worth fixing...other than that liked the car but hard pressed to consider another subaru since.


This is my second Turbo'd Subaru or shall I say, Saabaru. I have no had a bit of trouble. My WRX had 90k when I traded it and my Saab has 70k on it. Did you purchase your 9-2X new or used?


----------



## Mathew J

Eclipse0001 said:


> This is my second Turbo'd Subaru or shall I say, Saabaru. I have no had a bit of trouble. My WRX had 90k when I traded it and my Saab has 70k on it. Did you purchase your 9-2X new or used?


Brand new, was my wife's car and then became mine and we did all of the maintenance on it.

Timing belt skipped a few teeth and the valves got damaged....we could either do a valve job for about 4K or just dump it, the risk was that no clue what else would have been wrong if we did the valve job and no idea why the timing belt failed at around 60K miles...so dumped it and moved on to a hyundai, sucked as I liked the car for the most part though the turbo lag with the auto was brutal.


----------



## Mystro

I love this thread.........keep em comming.

My holiday contribution.


----------



## Eclipse0001

Mathew J said:


> Brand new, was my wife's car and then became mine and we did all of the maintenance on it.
> 
> Timing belt skipped a few teeth and the valves got damaged....we could either do a valve job for about 4K or just dump it, the risk was that no clue what else would have been wrong if we did the valve job and no idea why the timing belt failed at around 60K miles...so dumped it and moved on to a hyundai, sucked as I liked the car for the most part though the turbo lag with the auto was brutal.


Yeah, I would have dumped it too. That's strange.

I couldn't have a fun car like that in an auto! Turbo lag is bad with the 5 spd. but I couldn't imagine it with an auto.


----------



## maxb

A lot of awesome cars here! Here is my contribution, 2011 BMW 135i with the Aqua Terra


----------



## Mathew J

Eclipse0001 said:


> Yeah, I would have dumped it too. That's strange.
> 
> I couldn't have a fun car like that in an auto! Turbo lag is bad with the 5 spd. but I couldn't imagine it with an auto.


Yeah its not like I was beating on it either, just floored it getting onto the highway one day going up a slight incline and when I let off the throttle the car started shaking and the CEL was blinking...milked it to a stealership (Subaru) and they broke the bad news, took it to another local shop who confirmed it was toast and he said it really wasn't worth fixing given the resale might be only 6K post repair, and if there was more damage to the engine I could be looking at a 10K bill.

The Hyundai is ok, only a lease as we couldn't be decisive but hopefully next car is something better.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

New ride


----------



## melsman

Not as fancy as some of you guys, but, here is me


----------



## robsm

My 750bhp GTR, daily beater is a C Class Estate.


----------



## djpatrick35

Wow! I miss that silver Corvette so much that I got a Corvette Grand Sport convertible! That makes four Vettes in my lifetime to match the four my dad's had over the years. Still have the Challenger - I may be buried in that baby!


----------



## nuovorecord

Here's an Omega wearer and Porsche driver, Magnus Walker. He's quite a guy! You can see several shots of his Speedmaster MkII in this documentary.

[video]http://www.reelhouse.org/mos/urbanoutlaw/[/video]


----------



## hatebreedx

Thank you Nuovorecord for starting my new year of just oh so right


----------



## daveenty

Used to have this: -









Now got this (Yes, I know it looks like a Storm trooper out of Star Wars): -









And here it is with some Omegas in it: -









Top left going clockwise. 300M Chrono, the obligatory Speedy, f300 Connie & 1955 Seamaster.

Sorry about my pathetic photography but it was just a quick play with the camera phone this morning. Hopefully I'll get some better ones up at some stage.


----------



## NMGE17

As a Jaguar fan Dave I would have to say that is fantastic!

Nigel


----------



## daveenty

Cheers Nigel, appreciated, and you'll possibly see it if the UK meet is still on for the target date.

Not had one for years and that was the old series 3 XJ6 back in the 80's. Got stuck with Mercedes for a while and was after another one as a change from the Audi but this XFR came up right place right time. Ex Jaguar demo car with 6,000 miles on it and loads of toys thrown in.

Not done anything in it yet due to the weather, in fact less then 40 miles so far and that includes the 20 odd getting it back home from the dealers, but it's been well polished with more to do as soon as my glass back recovers from all the bending down waxing the wheels.


----------



## joeuk

Nice Car Dave, hated some of the jags like x type and s type always looked a bit boring, but some of the new offerings look fantastic.


----------



## Quaff1

I am not much into cars - so here is my summer ride.....


----------



## ReXTless

More fun for me than a car.


----------



## PO Graham

My other baby.....


----------



## HaleL

Does this count?


----------



## hatebreedx

here is my nissan rig rocket showing the 2 seasons in Alberta, Canada. Snow and Mud


----------



## How to be Swell

I feel the need to enter the fray on this one,if only to promote the stereotype as you can see I am a huge omega fan and you guessed it....BMW x5


----------



## How to be Swell

iPad wouldn't upload the picture ;-(


----------



## NMGE17

joeuk said:


> Nice Car Dave, hated some of the jags like x type and s type always looked a bit boring, but some of the new offerings look fantastic.


As the driver of a company X-Type ...................... I can see where you are coming from Joe and wont take offense. Nearly ten years ago Jaguar were desperate to move X-Types and offered my company a deal they couldn't refuse to move from another brand. After three years it was moved on and I took delivery of my current one rather than the S-Type or moving brand again (have to agree there too) because I enjoyed being a Jag driver. Having driven an XF several times as a courtesy car I have to say they are a HUGE step forwards. The XFR is lovely, but would be wasted around town where I do most of my driving/sitting in traffic - same reason I turned down the Aston 

Nigel


----------



## joeuk

Oops, glad you didnt take offense, still a decent car but compared to the XF, and yes you will know what I mean. My friends father in law has one and its such a modern but classic looking car ( a bit like an Omega Speedmaster ).Nearly bought a second hand XF before buying my merc clc, it was cheaper but had 40,000 on the clock and the fuel part bothered me esp with fuel prices now. The Jag XF reminds me of a Aston but with a cheaper price tag, but daves is a very sporty looking XF, a bit late for the midlife crisis Dave lol.


----------



## 379CID

Is there much supercharger whine with the XFR? I've had two previous supercharged cars - a Honda S2000 with an aftermarket supercharger and an E55 AMG. The S2000 had a noisy supercharger whine, while the blower on the E55 made no noise other than the chirp from the supercharger clutch.


----------



## daveenty

joeuk said:


> Nearly bought a second hand XF before buying my merc clc, it was cheaper but had 40,000 on the clock and the fuel part bothered me esp with fuel prices now. The Jag XF reminds me of a Aston but with a cheaper price tag, but daves is a very sporty looking XF, a bit late for the midlife crisis Dave lol.


You have to put fuel in them all Joe, just that I put a bit more in than some. And 500 bhp is essential. As for the mid life thing, sod it. I'm not here for a rehearsal, this is it. 



379CID said:


> Is there much supercharger whine with the XFR? I've had two previous supercharged cars - a Honda S2000 with an aftermarket supercharger and an E55 AMG. The S2000 had a noisy supercharger whine, while the blower on the E55 made no noise other than the chirp from the supercharger clutch.


Very little if any whine with the supercharger. I also had an E55 with that annoying chirp. :-|


----------



## tatt169

This is my addition , my Vauxhall/Opel Astra SportHatch  , Chris.


----------



## Mystro

Sure does...










HaleL said:


> View attachment 921448
> 
> 
> Does this count?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Wish I had something fancy to show off, but it's just a VW Rabbit.









And this when the weather is decent...


----------



## brianjt

05 Vette, had it since it was new and best of all it's paid off


----------



## MARVEL

Constellation & Kompressor


----------



## Ricky Ricer

Here's my baby:


----------



## estrickland

Cayenne GTS 6Speed


----------



## Boatmangc




----------



## HaleL

You guys have really cool pictures!!


----------



## Ausman600

This is my rig, not the fanciest here but I can go anywhere and do anything with it...


----------



## Ausman600

Sorry double post


----------



## WYATTSRIDE

My Daily Driver and Family ride.

2001 Dodge Dakota Quad Cab









2008 Saturn Outlook XR









and again my weekend/good weather ride. 1985 Porsche 928 S


----------



## 379CID

I just fitted the C63 AMG with a limited slip differential (technically an automatic torque biasing differential) yesterday. What a difference! Now I can put power down hard coming out of corners without the open diff spinning a single rear wheel or the traction nannies shutting down the fun. Limited slip diff is available from the factory as a cost option, but it really should be standard on all AMG cars.


----------



## BHL

Just picked up 2013 Audi S4 in monsoon grey metallic. I will post the pics when I get a chance.


----------



## HaleL

BHL said:


> Just picked up 2013 Audi S4 in monsoon grey metallic. I will post the pics when I get a chance.


I think Lavish may have used your profile as inspiration.


----------



## TLud

Recently sold this:

















and picked up this, which has received a little work under the bonnet:


----------



## MHe225

TLud said:


>


|> I've seen you very recently; pointed out your license plate to my wife; she too thought it was / is a good one. But then, we are biased:









RonB


----------



## TLud

MHe225 said:


> |> I've seen you very recently; pointed out your license plate to my wife; she too thought it was / is a good one. But then, we are biased:
> 
> View attachment 962384
> 
> 
> RonB


Awesome! I'll be sure to wave if I see you around!

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## 379CID

Wow, E92 M3 to Golf R. It must be a very special VW.


----------



## TLud

379CID said:


> Wow, E92 M3 to Golf R. It must be a very special VW.


The R is a special car. Literally. Only 5,000 brought to the US, so it's much more rare than the M3. Even with my modifications, it isn't quite at the same performance level as the M3, but interestingly, it's even more fun to drive. AWD go-kart rocket. It's also a better daily driver and the better choice for the new little one on the way. I enjoyed the E92 immensely for 3 years, but I have no regrets about making the switch.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve2011

These are mine but the VW is much better its in a different league to the Volvo .


----------



## Steve2011

TLud said:


> Recently sold this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and picked up this, which has received a little work under the bonnet:
> 
> View attachment 962320
> 
> View attachment 962319


I love the R very nice motor .


----------



## ian31

Weekdays car. X3 Xdrive35i









Weekend cars..








E92 M3








Rangie Autobiography Ult.Edt


----------



## Fire99

View attachment 968777
View attachment 969195
View attachment 968778
View attachment 969194


----------



## BHL

Recently took possession of this. It was finally a nice day and I was able to give it proper hand wash. Here are the pics of my new Audi S4. :-!
View attachment 969608
View attachment 969609
View attachment 969610


----------



## Richie Rich

That is one sweet ride.


----------



## Wink-

2010 Lexus IS-F


----------



## registerednurde

2008 BMW M3 (E92 Coupe) w/ Phase I Dinan upgrades.


----------



## imran1979

BMW E30 325iM

View attachment 969881


View attachment 969882


SAAB 9-5 2.3T Stage 3 280bhp

View attachment 969883


View attachment 969888


----------



## anonymousmoose

The nicest BMW yesteryear model to grace the earth. That is also one of the best examples.



imran1979 said:


> BMW E30 325iM
> 
> View attachment 969881


----------



## imran1979

Thanks


----------



## Playsatan

I've been into cars and bikes much longer than I've been into watches so actual have a larger collection of them














































The Audi is going this weekend to make way for a Range Rover, should be fun.


----------



## NMGE17

Love the E-Type!

Nigel


----------



## fmracer

Love my toys.


----------



## Fire99

Fire99 said:


> View attachment 968777
> View attachment 969195
> View attachment 968778
> View attachment 969194


Sorry, left out my favorite vehicle!
View attachment 972383


----------



## jmcclean40

View attachment 973911
View attachment 973912


I'm not much of a photographer, so images courtesy of WUS member Kringkily (Speedy Snoopy) and Google (2005 Mercedes SL55 AMG).


----------



## Lava Lamp

Not my photo, but my car. (Acura RL stock photo.) The 2014 model with all-wheel steering was released this week in the US.


----------



## nballusar

Some very nice vehicles here, here is my little beater 2012 Nissan Altima

google photo


----------



## tinmanuk

Audi A4 Quattro 3.0tdi
View attachment 975788


----------



## Wizzzard

In summertime it's one of these


----------



## KXL

Ride the Harley most days---one of the joys of living in Florida. Take the Camaro when it's going to rain all day or I need to have the additional carrying capacity.


----------



## Wizzzard

Sweet rides !


----------



## MGI

Then something from me 
View attachment 976147


----------



## dsn112

Got this in October. Goes great with my 42mm PO


----------



## Viinikan Alku

I own a few vintage Omegas and I drive the local bus and my Finnish Army bicycle!


----------



## Appljaxx

mine 







wife's. (on right)

We just got rid of an a6. Probably get an a7 or s4 next year.


----------



## HaleL

Appljaxx said:


> mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wife's. (on right)
> 
> We just got rid of an a6. Probably get an a7 or s4 next year.


The new a7 looks rad!


----------



## Blue Moon

Lexus LS 460 L, Toyota Land Cruiser and a Ford F-150 4X4 King Ranch


----------



## john wilson

NMGE17 said:


> As the driver of a company X-Type ...................... I can see where you are coming from Joe and wont take offense. Nearly ten years ago Jaguar were desperate to move X-Types and offered my company a deal they couldn't refuse to move from another brand. After three years it was moved on and I took delivery of my current one rather than the S-Type or moving brand again (have to agree there too) because I enjoyed being a Jag driver. Having driven an XF several times as a courtesy car I have to say they are a HUGE step forwards. The XFR is lovely, but would be wasted around town where I do most of my driving/sitting in traffic - same reason I turned down the Aston
> 
> Nigel


Hi Nigel.
I'm still thinking of getting an XF. Maybe keeping my G8 for two more years. The FX is high on my list.


----------



## sumerian

This (European delivery pic)


----------



## pascs

I do like Italian cars so it seems like a good idea to have one in each colour :-d










Down to 2 of them now though


----------



## busmatt

Not quite the same as the rest but during the day it's something like this.:-d
View attachment 1002550

or this
View attachment 1002556

or even this
View attachment 1002557


Matt


----------



## Vlciudoli

Porsche Cayman, 2006 in silver
Ford Ranger pickup, 3.2, 2012 in black
Skoda Octavia station wagon, 4x4, 2007 in white.
Mini Cooper , 2009 in British Racing Green


----------



## Vlciudoli

KXL said:


> Ride the Harley most days---one of the joys of living in Florida. Take the Camaro when it's going to rain all day or I need to have the additional carrying capacity.


As a former Harley owner, living in raining England, can you imagine the jealously you have just invoked within me????


----------



## skipper1969

I thought all Omega owners had at least one Jeep.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## non-stop

The King of Africa - Land Cruiser!


----------



## Jimmy_B

My sunny day toy (albeit rare in the UK).


----------



## gtxtom

2011 BMW 335d. For sale if someone's interested :-d


Parked VI by gtxtom, on Flickr


----------



## jwalther

gtxtom said:


> 2011 BMW 335d. For sale if someone's interested :-d


Why would you do that?!?!?


----------



## NMGE17

busmatt said:


> Not quite the same as the rest but during the day it's something like this.:-d
> View attachment 1002550
> 
> or this
> View attachment 1002556
> 
> or even this
> View attachment 1002557
> 
> 
> Matt


Matt you should compare notes with John Wilson.

Nigel


----------



## shootermcgavin

weekdays, usually this:









weekends, usually this:
View attachment 1013055


----------



## IGotId

shootermcgavin said:


> weekdays, usually this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weekends, usually this:
> View attachment 1013055


Nice BBS! RS-GTs or RG-Rs? I had a set of RS-GTs in the past


----------



## iwciwc

Love my BMW 335i coupe.


----------



## RLROCK

skipper1969 said:


> I thought all Omega owners had at least one Jeep.
> 
> Love mine!
> View attachment 1013197


----------



## HaleL

I feel like the newer Jeeps are not even jeeps anymore. I prefer the CJ's and YJ's!
View attachment 1013201


----------



## john wilson




----------



## Jim Lanciault

View attachment 1013303
View attachment 1013305

My rides...after I get home from work.

my catch - this one from the dock.


----------



## How to be Swell

There seems to be quite a few bimmers, here's one more to promote the stereotype 05 x5, oh yeah and this old thing


----------



## iainwith2is

I'll spare you the privilege of seeing my dirty Smokey mondeo lol

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pbmatt

Why not pile on the stereotype.

This is for the weekends.....on land..
View attachment 1013442


....and this is for the weekends.....on the water......
View attachment 1013447


....the Cobalt seemed like the right accessory for the Seamaster...


----------



## damoore

View attachment 1013657

'08 Xterra with Kayaks/Mountain bikes and climbing equipment for the weekend trip!


----------



## john wilson




----------



## john wilson

Part one.

Steel to Road - Building Holden Commodore (Part 1) - YouTube!

Part two.






Part three.


----------



## Watermark

imran1979 said:


> BMW E30 325iM
> 
> View attachment 969881


Great car!

some of mine


----------



## pascs

Watermark said:


> Great car!
> 
> some of mine


Thats a very white garage .......with just a hint of black b-)

I'm actually speechless


----------



## iainwith2is

What an incredible collection. You have spent some money in your time, on watches and cars!

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cpsomas

Nothing fancy. My trusty 4x4 that gets me up and down mountains.
View attachment 1023592


----------



## andreap

this is me @ nurburgring with my mx5 10th anniversary n°4131/7500

View attachment 1023596


LOVE IT!!


----------



## 379CID

Nice. Is that a 964 RS America?


Watermark said:


> Great car!
> 
> some of mine


----------



## Watermark

379CID said:


> Nice. Is that a 964 RS America?


Yes one of my old racecars from years ago. Great car. Good eye.


----------



## WiZARD7

Watermark: lower left one is an Enzo? wow
as I saw in your other posts, you have several other cars besides these... more pictures?


----------



## Watermark

WiZARD7 said:


> Watermark: lower left one is an Enzo? wow
> as I saw in your other posts, you have several other cars besides these... more pictures?


No sir no Enzo in my stable and this is a watch forum. No need to cloud with ugly cars 
I do have too many cars for sure.


----------



## pascs

Watermark said:


> No sir no Enzo in my stable and this is a watch forum. No need to cloud with ugly cars
> I do have too many cars for sure.


I think we could make an exception for the Italian metal though :-!


----------



## Henry T

Ford Focus MKIII, 2.0 Sport


----------



## WiZARD7

Watermark said:


> No sir no Enzo in my stable and this is a watch forum. No need to cloud with ugly cars


so a second F430 

yes watch forum, but a topic for cars


----------



## Watermark

WiZARD7 said:


> so a second F430
> 
> yes watch forum, but a topic for cars


some of the others....


----------



## pascs

Watermark said:


> some of the others....


Well that is a nice front lawn b-)


----------



## iainwith2is

Nice Ferrari's shame about the porkers lol

Only joking nice wheels give us a lift to the pub!

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## avrvmadrid

Well, no watches for me for a while. But I bought this last week:


----------



## Watermark

iainwith2is said:


> Nice Ferrari's shame about the porkers lol
> 
> Only joking nice wheels give us a lift to the pub!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Porkers are my favorite 


avrvmadrid said:


> Well, no watches for me for a while. But I bought this last week:


Thats much faster than a watch!


----------



## 379CID

Which is the most fun on the track - 997 GT3 RS, 360 CS or 430 Scud?


----------



## Watermark

379CID said:


> Which is the most fun on the track - 997 GT3 RS, 360 CS or 430 Scud?


My old 997 cup cars were 

Gt3rs will always be the number one street car on the track.

Ferrari can't capture what a 911 can in any aspect. HP doesn't make for more fun in the turns and the Scud needs that to compete plus you can't throw the 360 or 430 around like a 911.

Flat out in the mountains neither come close to the CGT. Nothing!


----------



## bushido326

Modded MK5 GTI and Thruxton



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TanyaT

Sheesh....I drive a HONDA. Can anyone direct me to the preowned Timex forum.....


----------



## andreap

andreap said:


> this is me @ nurburgring with my mx5 10th anniversary n°4131/7500
> 
> View attachment 1023596
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!!


Whassup with the attachment?

Here another shot from the last summer session


----------



## Vlciudoli

This Porsche is cooler than any other!!


----------



## shootermcgavin

IGotId said:


> Nice BBS! RS-GTs or RG-Rs? I had a set of RS-GTs in the past


thanks! RG-Rs.


----------



## Neversleep

Black & White
Audi A5 3.0 TDI quattro & VW Tiguan 2.0 TSI

View attachment 1028319


----------



## john wilson




----------



## Neversleep

Neversleep said:


> Black & White
> Audi A5 3.0 TDI quattro & VW Tiguan 2.0 TSI


Funny shows a picture of a watch.

Here are the cars:

View attachment 1028801


(hmm. didn't show the picture, only a attachment. strange)


----------



## DucatiRdr

Ducati 1098 on the street, Suzuki SV650 Sbk on the track


----------



## Rickgrimes

Vauxhall Astra Sri .


----------



## nick_sixx

Rickgrimes said:


> Vauxhall Astra Sri .


I have the VXR nurburgring version here in Australia.

Good car!


----------



## ddang

Honda Accord 2003 - I need a new car... Maybe I should stop buying watches .


----------



## Igor1080

*New PO 42 Owner, absolutely LOVE it! Above is my C-class coupe.

Also if we're talking two wheels I try to ride this as much as possible when NY weather permits, 2012 Specialized Roubaix Compact

*


----------



## Igor1080

nlpamg said:


> I'm much more into cars than I am into watches. In fact, I had my Seamaster Pro 300M Bond for about 7 years until I bought my Rolex GMT-IIc. In that 7 years, I went through 5 cars.
> 
> My current cars are a Nissan GT-R, BMW M5, Mercedes C250 Coupe and Mercedes C230 Sedan.
> 
> Here are some pics of them:


Nice to see you're on here too dude haha. MBworld members are everywhere.


----------



## RobFMJ

My current truck:










Not the fanciest, but it's been reliable since I got it 6 years ago. I'd look at upgrading, but these darn motorcycles seem to keep following me home b-)


----------



## BOND007

Ducati diavel carbon @ Pearl Harbor. Would be James Bond approved if it weren't for the full exhaust that wakes the entire island when it starts up...


----------



## Buzzsaw

BMW 330ci


----------



## 379CID

Igor1080 said:


> Nice to see you're on here too dude haha. MBworld members are everywhere.


Another MBWorld member here.


----------



## IGotId




----------



## Brisman

An updated pic, my ISF, now with KW V3 Coilovers and dropped about an inch.


----------



## roadczar




----------



## Watermark

...


----------



## 379CID

roadczar said:


>


Badass combo


----------



## EMVAMPYRE

2011 328i


----------



## chesau

Weekend therapy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nick_sixx

Brisman said:


> An updated pic, my ISF, now with KW V3 Coilovers and dropped about an inch.


You don't happen to have the plates 'JRL' by any chance?


----------



## Brisman

Not me, there's only two of us in Brissy at the moment with the KW set up, the other one is Pearl White.


----------



## nick_sixx

Brisman said:


> Not me, there's only two of us in Brissy at the moment with the KW set up, the other one is Pearl White.


Definitely looks the goods. I see JRL all the time in my area (Ashgrove). The pearl white color that Lexus does is amongst my favorites of all car paint codes. You should add some wheel spacers for an even better stance, although you will have to decide whether or not to believe all the people on forums who think that wheel spacers are prone to failure.


----------



## Brisman

nick_sixx said:


> Definitely looks the goods. I see JRL all the time in my area (Ashgrove). The pearl white color that Lexus does is amongst my favorites of all car paint codes


I'm round the corner in Newmarket, not far away at all.


----------



## nick_sixx

Brisman said:


> I'm round the corner in Newmarket, not far away at all.


It's a small world after all


----------



## Brisman

Here's the Pearl White ISF in Brissy with KW and a nice set of alloys.


----------



## eholster

First post... and making it cars and motorcycles!


----------



## eholster

Take 2...


----------



## MHe225

eholster said:
			
		

> Take 2...
> View attachment 1053073


Sport Classic and a Classic Sport |> |>


----------



## 379CID

chesau said:


> Weekend therapy
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You have the rare magnesium wheels. Nice!


----------



## chesau

379CID said:


> You have the rare magnesium wheels. Nice!


Yeah - that was kind of a bonus when I picked up the car.  I like them alot.  In fact I just picked up a set of stock chrome 5 spokes to "wear" daily and I think I'm going to clean up the mags & hang on to them.

I can't make out the car in your avatar because it's so small, but 379CID works out to 6.0L.  Is that an LS2 CTS-V??


----------



## 379CID

My car is a MB C63 AMG. It's not quite 6.3L (actually 6.208L), but MB used the 63 designation in homage of the 300SEL 6.3 (1968-1972).


----------



## chesau

379CID said:


> My car is a MB C63 AMG. It's not quite 6.3L (actually 6.208L), but MB used the 63 designation in homage of the 300SEL 6.3 (1968-1972).


Very nice.  I had the opportunity to drive an S63 AMG one time.  (a wee bit out of my price range) That car was impressive.  That MB 6.3 makes really smooth, refined power - and lots of it.  Enjoy that!


----------



## Finewatch

On land and water


----------



## Vikster

Audi B8 S5









BMW E60 M5


----------



## Rickgrimes

As of this Saturday an Audi A3 convertible 2.0 TDI, fingers crossed we get the weather to have the roof down. 😄


----------



## DucatiRdr

Me and mine:


----------



## Prankster

My B8 A4 Prestige..


----------



## john wilson

Its been a long Cleveland winter. It took 4.5 hours. Washed and clay barred twice then a second wash. Polished with the buffer then wax it and buffed off.


----------



## Brisman

^^^^^^

Looks fantastic John, well worth the effort.


----------



## nick_sixx

john wilson said:


> Its been a long Cleveland winter. It took 4.5 hours. Washed and clay barred twice then a second wash. Polished with the buffer then wax it and buffed off.


I clay barred my car for the first time ever last month. Makes an absolutely massive difference

Sent from my HTC_PN071


----------



## Dan2010

I drive a 2013 Camaro SS. White with black strip and tan interior.


----------



## zm1977

The first one guesses right gets a ride when we meet


----------



## chaserolls

zm1977 said:


> The first one guesses right gets a ride when we meet
> 
> View attachment 1069939


Ford Focus RS? Nice car btw.


----------



## DucatiRdr

zm1977 said:


> The first one guesses right gets a ride when we meet


Most awkward thing I've read all day.


----------



## Hoppyjr

zm1977 said:


> The first one guesses right gets a ride when we meet
> 
> View attachment 1069939


1981 Chevy Citation? :lol:

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## zm1977

chaserolls is the winner, it seems was too easy...i guess you come from Europe

DucatiRdr not sure why its awkward (concentrate on that its a car topic... ioffered a drive with my car, its not a motor, but still believe me it goes well...not for you


----------



## ac921ol

In the past 18 months, Ive gone 
Audi S4
Audi S4 Avant
e46 M3 Convertible 

Now my road warrior is an Acura TL no more sexy ride until better half and I buy our 2nd home, cant live with them, cant live without them.


----------



## chaserolls

zm1977 said:


> chaserolls is the winner, it seems was too easy...i guess you come from Europe
> 
> DucatiRdr not sure why its awkward (concentrate on that its a car topic... ioffered a drive with my car, its not a motor, but still believe me it goes well...not for you


Not from Europe, but I spend a decent amount of time there and I've spent quite a few hours behind the wheel of foci. Great car and watch; enjoy them both in good health


----------



## chaserolls

my watch/car combo today:


----------



## zm1977

well...
thats nice ... i see you like cars with some power s6...hmmm, if i could have the new rs4... that would be enough ( of course with the current one in the garage...)

btw nice watch, i have that as well


----------



## chaserolls

zm1977 said:


> well...
> thats nice ... i see you like cars with some power s6...hmmm, if i could have the new rs4... that would be enough ( of course with the current one in the garage...)
> 
> btw nice watch, i have that as well


i am definitely a car fanatic. i am very jealous you are in europe - lots more cool cars to choose from. it doesn't look like the US is going to ever get the RS6, which would have been my first choice. it seems like most of the cars in the US are toned down and bloated.

the new rs4 is quite a beast, if it was available in a manual transmission, i might seriously consider one. for properly sporty cars, i must have a manual transmission. unfortunately, it looks like the new rs4 is DCT only. i know DCT is faster and easier to drive, but i miss the engagement that you get with a proper manual transmission.


----------



## Watermark

chaserolls said:


> i am definitely a car fanatic. i am very jealous you are in europe - lots more cool cars to choose from. it doesn't look like the US is going to ever get the RS6, which would have been my first choice. it seems like most of the cars in the US are toned down and bloated.
> 
> the new rs4 is quite a beast, if it was available in a manual transmission, i might seriously consider one. for properly sporty cars, i must have a manual transmission. unfortunately, it looks like the new rs4 is DCT only. i know DCT is faster and easier to drive, but i miss the engagement that you get with a proper manual transmission.


US will get RS6. Not worth the $50k more than our S6s though in my opinion.

The tranny isn't as good as the S4 in these S6. Much slower thru low gears.

RS6 Avant would be great as well for a daily.


----------



## chaserolls

Watermark said:


> US will get RS6. Not worth the $50k more than our S6s though in my opinion.
> 
> The tranny isn't as good as the S4 in these S6. Much slower thru low gears.
> 
> RS6 Avant would be great as well for a daily.


I hope you are right. Every time I talk to the dealership, they tell me the RS6 is not coming. I was under the impression that the US was only getting the RS7, not the RS6 sedan nor Avant. While I agree the $50k premium is very steep, it might be worth it for a RS6 Avant.

No question the automatic transmission is slow in the S6. I haven't driven an automatic S4 for comparison.


----------



## Watermark

chaserolls said:


> I hope you are right. Every time I talk to the dealership, they tell me the RS6 is not coming. I was under the impression that the US was only getting the RS7, not the RS6 sedan nor Avant. While I agree the $50k premium is very steep, it might be worth it for a RS6 Avant.
> 
> No question the automatic transmission is slow in the S6. I haven't driven an automatic S4 for comparison.


A friend in the midwest is GM at an Audi. They sell more S and RS than any Americas dealership. Claims he will have both for customers within a year. I love the RS6 avant. Unfortunately I have too many sports cars the wife said and I don't need a sport DAILY as well. Coolest grocery getter on the planet in my book.


----------



## grantmm

Nothing fancy, but here's my Mazda 3 and my Fiance's 2012 A4.




























She's not the fastest thing ever, but at least she tries to be nimble:










Speaking of Ahooodis. I'm currently top on the list at my local Audi dealer for the RS4 Avant if they ever decide to bring it over.


----------



## chaserolls

Watermark said:


> A friend in the midwest is GM at an Audi. They sell more S and RS than any Americas dealership. Claims he will have both for customers within a year. I love the RS6 avant. Unfortunately I have too many sports cars the wife said and I don't need a sport DAILY as well. Coolest grocery getter on the planet in my book.


Hope you are right! That sounds very promising. Looks like it is time for me to do a little more research


----------



## chaserolls

Watermark said:


> A friend in the midwest is GM at an Audi. They sell more S and RS than any Americas dealership. Claims he will have both for customers within a year. I love the RS6 avant. Unfortunately I have too many sports cars the wife said and I don't need a sport DAILY as well. Coolest grocery getter on the planet in my book.


if i may say so, you have an incredible car/bike/defender collection. the CGT is my fav car of all time, and i completely agree with your sentiments on the 911 on a track


----------



## Watermark

chaserolls said:


> if i may say so, you have an incredible car/bike/defender collection. the CGT is my fav car of all time, and i completely agree with your sentiments on the 911 on a track


Thank you

I am a touch 911 bias as I was lucky enough to race them for 5 years.

I do love the cgt but will always hold the 911 gt3rs higher than all.


----------



## IGotId

Watermark said:


> A friend in the midwest is GM at an Audi. They sell more S and RS than any Americas dealership. Claims he will have both for customers within a year. I love the RS6 avant. Unfortunately I have too many sports cars the wife said and I don't need a sport DAILY as well. Coolest grocery getter on the planet in my book.


I'm waiting for my 2nd (of 3) child to grow a couple more inches & gain a few lbs so that I can get out of my X5 & into an S6 (no more car seat!) I would love to see an RS4 or RS6 Avant in the States! Is your GM friend going to be 'special' ordering a few vehicles or are they going to be available States-wide?


----------



## Watermark

IGotId said:


> I'm waiting for my 2nd (of 3) child to grow a couple more inches & gain a few lbs so that I can get out of my X5 & into an S6 (no more car seat!) I would love to see an RS4 or RS6 Avant in the States! Is your GM friend going to be 'special' ordering a few vehicles or are they going to be available States-wide?


Thats the excuse I used tho my kids are 13 15 17


he has over 15 customers alone for the rs6 avant with 5k deposits 
That many for the rs6 as well.


----------



## Vakane

I was feeling very European.... So I went for a hot hatch...

Fords very own!









But in charcoal black!!


----------



## HaleL

Watermark, you should adopt me.


----------



## IGotId

Watermark said:


> Thats the excuse I used tho my kids are 13 15 17
> 
> 
> he has over 15 customers alone for the rs6 avant with 5k deposits
> That many for the rs6 as well.


Nice! Do you know if he's taking orders for the RS4 Avant? (mine are 7, 3, & 2)


----------



## Watermark

IGotId said:


> Nice! Do you know if he's taking orders for the RS4 Avant? (mine are 7, 3, & 2)


I'm sure he's got tons in line for them. I think that's the most popular RS in the world. I didn't inquire as I like the bigger.

Wowza 7 3 and 2. You sir have your hands full and 100's of Disney trips in your future


----------



## Brisman

A couple of pics after my latest detail.


----------



## Watermark

^^^^They missed a spot....Just above the wheel well.


----------



## IGotId

Watermark said:


> I'm sure he's got tons in line for them. I think that's the most popular RS in the world. I didn't inquire as I like the bigger.
> 
> Wowza 7 3 and 2. You sir have your hands full and 100's of Disney trips in your future


I think bigger would be better with 3 kids but LOVE the boxed arches on the RS4!


----------



## Sourabh

Q5 2012.


----------



## bremersm

Watermark said:


> I'm sure he's got tons in line for them. I think that's the most popular RS in the world. I didn't inquire as I like the bigger.
> 
> Wowza 7 3 and 2. You sir have your hands full and 100's of Disney trips in your future


Baby related we have a 27 month old, 11 month old, and a 3rd on the way in Sept.

We just got my wife a Taurus X Limited and I am thinking of what I want to get to replace my ultra reliable but too small xA. I am thinking of picking up an E39 of some sort.


----------



## Watermark

bremersm said:


> Baby related we have a 27 month old, 11 month old, and a 3rd on the way in Sept.
> 
> We just got my wife a Taurus X Limited and I am thinking of what I want to get to replace my ultra reliable but too small xA. I am thinking of picking up an E39 of some sort.


3 kids. I have a Mini Van for that 

I would recommend not another Sedan. Child seats in and out. Bending over. An SUV would be my choice at that stage. Or full size chevy tahoe like my wifes daily works great.


----------



## IGotId

Watermark said:


> 3 kids. I have a Mini Van for that
> 
> I would recommend not another Sedan. Child seats in and out. Bending over. An SUV would be my choice at that stage. Or full size chevy tahoe like my wifes daily works great.


I've never been a fan of SUVs. I had an X5 M before my current X5d. Once my 3yo is a bit taller/heavier he's in a booster & I'll be more comfortable in a sedan (though I'd love a wagon...almost got a CTS-V wagon a while back)


----------



## grantmm

Watermark said:


> 3 kids. I have a Mini Van for that
> 
> I would recommend not another Sedan. Child seats in and out. Bending over. An SUV would be my choice at that stage. Or full size chevy tahoe like my wifes daily works great.


I love old Sambas. This is the Samba that I look after the detailing on.


----------



## Watermark

Vakane said:


> I was feeling very European.... So I went for a hot hatch...
> 
> Fords very own!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in charcoal black!!


Can you tell me if that is the same as the Mazda Speed 3?
they look the same. 
You like it?



grantmm said:


> I love old Sambas. This is the Samba that I look after the detailing on.


Beautiful bus. Too bad no safari windows. I use mine all summer. Besides my 356 cab I drive my bus more than anything daily.


----------



## Vakane

Watermark said:


> Can you tell me if that is the same as the Mazda Speed 3?
> they look the same.
> You like it?


I drove the Vw GTi.... Expensive, not as fast. Best interior

Mazdaspeed3, horrible suspension(harsh) very fast and not a nice interior

Fiat 500 abarth very fun... Too small

Subaru Brz , not enough torque... Not enough doors!!

and wrx fastest by a lot but leaves much to be desired in every other department...

As you can see I was trying to stay under 25k as budget.... I wanted 4 doors (willing to try other stuff) and I wanted a hatchback.... The stroller and stuff needed to fit....

The vwgti drives very nice.... But it was expensive and it wasn't sporty when compared to the others...

The Mazda was extremely brutal!!! So u can drive it fast but I'm not sure it's daily driver and the interior was cheap

The 500 was super fun but just too small

The Brz drove delicious and if it would have had another 50 horses, oh my.... (Drove like my rx7) would have made me wonder about having to cars like I did in the past.

The wrx was the fastest of them.... But a cheap interior and poor feedback on the steering made me wonder... The traction is amazing....

The ST.... Was as fast as the Mazda...... And had the steering of the Brz.... (Even though its fwd and heavier by like 350/400 pounds) it felt as nimble....

Now after having a 350 hp 3rd gen rx7 and a 2012 700 hp 5.0 mustang..... I can honestly say I'm more of a corner carver than a dragster or stop light "lit 'em up" kind of guy....

So the st had all of that... Lots of space(a lot more than the Mazda) better seats with recaros... The SYnC has come a long way and is now very nice...

It has plenty of power and much more to unlock... (Intake, tune and exhaust and it will do 300 to the wheels quite easily).

The only gripe is that in order to have such refined steering it had to sacrifice turning ratio. 1.8 turns from center to lock(average is 2.6!!!!) but when you do drive it...... U forget about strollers and all that and it's just FUN!!!!!!


----------



## Watermark

Thanks for the review. Good info.


----------



## grantmm

Another major difference is that the MS3 actually has a good mechanical limited slip. The Focus uses inside wheel braking to try and control everything. The focus also has spurts of boost wher eit can use full boost only for a few seconds. This caused a drop of 4 seconds or so on the second lap. Just an intake and a turbo inlet + tune and I was at 295 HP/335 TQ at the front wheels.

They are both good cars, but the lack of a mechanical diff in the Focus really kills it for someone looking to take a turn or two.


----------



## Vakane

grantmm said:


> Another major difference is that the MS3 actually has a good mechanical limited slip. The Focus uses inside wheel braking to try and control everything. The focus also has spurts of boost wher eit can use full boost only for a few seconds. This caused a drop of 4 seconds or so on the second lap. Just an intake and a turbo inlet + tune and I was at 295 HP/335 TQ at the front wheels.
> 
> They are both good cars, but the lack of a mechanical diff in the Focus really kills it for someone looking to take a turn or two.


Well I'm just a rookie auto-Xser but the steering on the focus won me over... I thought it was too good to be true... The Ms3 is a beast.... But between the ultra happy face and the interior... Hmm..

I wish the WRX had the feel of the BRZ.... But that's just too dreamy.


----------



## sharpq

Just picked up this 328i xdrive and couldn't be happier! Sorry for the bad pic, took a quick pic w/ the phone.


----------



## Chibatastic

sharpq said:


> Just picked up this 328i xdrive up and couldn't be happier! Sorry for the bad pic, took a quick pic w/ the phone.


Nice!

Mine says hello!


----------



## Figgy1R22R

2009 BMW 335i Coupe xDrive. Beats the heck out of my 2000 Pontiac Grand Prix.


----------



## will.m

Saw some talk about the Subaru BRZ and had to post a pic of mine.


----------



## sharpq

Figgy1R22R said:


> 2009 BMW 335i Coupe xDrive. Beats the heck out of my 2000 Pontiac Grand Prix.


I bet that thing can boogy! I was shocked at the pickup of the 328i 4cy turbo(esp at 65 and putting the hammer down, 100 in seconds!  ). I can only imagine the pull from the 6cy turbo in a coupe, sweeeeeet! Heaven forbid if I ever pony up the cash and go for the 550 WOW what that car must do!


----------



## sharpq

Ooooohlala, the SPORT model, very sweet! Congrats!



Chibatastic said:


> Nice!
> 
> Mine says hello!


----------



## Watermark

PO n S6 today


----------



## Zarath

Wow. When I see this endless gallery of BMW's and other cars that are probably supposed to emphasize the masculinity of the owner, I feel the need to post a pic of my one and only mode of transportation.

I bet you're all very jealous now...


----------



## ZDriver

40th Anniversary edition. No. 969 of 1000


----------



## Bouldy




----------



## DucatiRdr

Those Arrows look great on your Zed!!


----------



## RoadblockEd




----------



## DucatiRdr

RoadblockEd said:


>


Leaking oil...must be a REAL Harley. HA HAAA!!


----------



## Watermark

RoadblockEd said:


>


Man I'd hate to try to keep that clean.


----------



## dash8311

Giddy up!


----------



## WatchSteve61

Dodge Magnum RT AWD


----------



## Dimer

Almost finished!


NSX by dimervansanten, on Flickr


Honda NSX Time Attack Race Car by dimervansanten, on Flickr

And a watch (no Omega, sorry!) with the car:


IWC Ingenieur Automatic IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## imSTIHLcutting

IAMsterdam said:


> This is how I drive :-d:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living in Amsterdam, it's the way to go. Never had a car and never wanted one.


Nice Brooks saddle you have.


----------



## imSTIHLcutting

.


----------



## gnuyork

imSTIHLcutting said:


> Nice Brooks saddle you have.


 Indeed.


----------



## john wilson

Just got me four new Continental's. Awesome tiers.


----------



## Brisman

Which Continentals did you opt for?

Edit - I can see now, was browsing earlier on my phone.



john wilson said:


> Just got me four new Continental's. Awesome tiers.


----------



## jwalther

john wilson said:


> Just got me four new Continental's. Awesome tiers.


I can't wait til I wear out the PS2 All Seasons that were on my car when I bought it. I love the DWS.


----------



## JonS1967

Wearing this... I know, not a good photo but it's hard taking photos when you're driving on a twisty mountain road <grin>!









Driving this...


----------



## Watermark

67,68 or 69?
beautiful. Couldn't imagine a better afternoon.


----------



## JonS1967

Thank you! It's a 1970 911T. I've had it for 17 years now. It was a beautiful day for a drive in the back country. Cheers!


----------



## Watermark

JonS1967 said:


> Thank you! It's a 1970 911T. I've had it for 17 years now. It was a beautiful day for a drive in the back country. Cheers!


Perfection. The headlights thru me to 69. Thought it may be older. My bad.

Pics of inside?
that my friend is perfection on wheels? I will one day own early 70's 911. I'm just wasting money on watches now.


----------



## JonS1967

Thanks again for the compliment. I don't have any shots of the interior. I'll have to take some soon. She delights me every time I take her out for a spin. On this particular drive I was blessed with the presence of a 1957 A Coupe, a 1959 Convertible D, a 1970 914-6, and a 1973 914-4. I had as much fun as I used to have riding my 1967 Norton (featherbed framed bike) with my vintage Brit bike buddies!


----------



## Watermark

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks again for the compliment. I don't have any shots of the interior. I'll have to take some soon. She delights me every time I take her out for a spin. On this particular drive I was blessed with the presence of a 1957 A Coupe, a 1959 Convertible D, a 1970 914-6, and a 1973 914-4. I had as much fun as I used to have riding my 1967 Norton (featherbed framed bike) with my vintage Brit bike buddies!


Great day. Love the pre 60's stuff. I have a 65' 356 C cab myself. It's one of my DD's in our summer months. 
Well don't hesitate to share more of that beauty. It's great!


----------



## JonS1967

Watermark said:


> Great day. Love the pre 60's stuff. I have a 65' 356 C cab myself. It's one of my DD's in our summer months.
> Well don't hesitate to share more of that beauty. It's great!


Wow! A 65 cab? I'm jealous. I always wanted a 356 but they were always just out of my reach. Still my dream car. Where do you live that you can only get out in the summer? I'm lucky to live in San Diego where we can get out year round. Please post some pics of your 356 (or did you already post the here? Admittedly I haven't read through this entire thread).


----------



## Watermark

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! A 65 cab? I'm jealous. I always wanted a 356 but they were always just out of my reach. Still my dream car. Where do you live that you can only get out in the summer? I'm lucky to live in San Diego where we can get out year round. Please post some pics of your 356 (or did you already post the here? Admittedly I haven't read through this entire thread).


I've never posted my older cars so you didn't miss them. I live in PNW so I park most of my stuff 6 months a year and drive 3 kids to school for 9 months a year so 2 seaters don't workout too well for me.


----------



## JonS1967

Watermark said:


> I've never posted my older cars so you didn't miss them. I live in PNW so I park most of my stuff 6 months a year and drive 3 kids to school for 9 months a year so 2 seaters don't workout too well for me.


Gorgeous car! Sandwiched between an A and a B! Ahh, heaven! I have the same thing with my kids. My car doesn't see much daylight either. You said older car "s". What else do you have?


----------



## rsa964




----------



## Watermark

JonS1967 said:


> Gorgeous car! Sandwiched between an A and a B! Ahh, heaven! I have the same thing with my kids. My car doesn't see much daylight either. You said older car "s". What else do you have?


I've got a 36 Chevy coupe. 48 Chevy pickup. 62 Porsche (turned into a 550 Spyder tribute car) 65 VW 21 window bus and a 69 Morris mini. For the old ones. 


rsa964 said:


> View attachment 1100241


nice 993. Do you still have the RS America your Screen name represents. I've a 93 RSA and a 97 993 twin turbo S. I love my 993 although it only has 5200 miles.


----------



## mapman




----------



## JonS1967

Watermark said:


> I've got a 36 Chevy coupe. 48 Chevy pickup. 62 Porsche (turned into a 550 Spyder tribute car) 65 VW 21 window bus and a 69 Morris mini. For the old ones.


Wow! You've got an amazing collection! The Spyder tribute car and 21 window bus sound awesome! What motor is in the Spyder tribute car?


----------



## Watermark

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! You've got an amazing collection! The Spyder tribute car and 21 window bus sound awesome! What motor is in the Spyder tribute car?


It's a 914 modified. 180hp to wheels. 1200 lb car. It's great but I never drive it.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

just browsed through this and want to congratulate Watermark, my dad's neighbour has the only other Carrera GT I've seen so far and it is absolutely gorgeous. Can't wait to join the workforce in pursuit of such fine objects.


----------



## JonS1967

Watermark said:


> It's a 914 modified. 180hp to wheels. 1200 lb car. It's great but I never drive it.


Stunning! You have some beautiful toys! Do you find the modified 914 motor t be reliable? My friend with the 1973 2.0 liter has been considering giving his stock motor some juice.


----------



## Watermark

JonS1967 said:


> Stunning! You have some beautiful toys! Do you find the modified 914 motor t be reliable? My friend with the 1973 2.0 liter has been considering giving his stock motor some juice.


I don't drive it enough. I am actually going to de tune it this year to settle it down some. It has too much power. 
Thanks.


----------



## cmkworm

Pictures of my current stable!


----------



## john wilson

jwalther said:


> I can't wait til I wear out the PS2 All Seasons that were on my car when I bought it. I love the DWS.


I can't wait for snow with the DWS shoes!!


----------



## FinalCut747

Here is my 2002 BMW 330Ci, which is pretty much my favorite thing in the world. Awesome handling, awesome looking, and one hell of a first car.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

that was my first car as well, just the facelift from 2003. Makes you stick with BMW for a while.


----------



## mapman

I didn't know we were doing boats.... Here is mt Azimut 98


----------



## Watermark

mapman said:


> I didn't know we were doing boats.... Here is mt Azimut 98
> View attachment 1101847


Great boat. More pics?

I hate to put your little one to shame.......you need a tender


----------



## justbecauseIcan

that qualifies as big


----------



## mapman

Watermark said:


> Great boat. More pics?
> 
> I hate to put your little one to shame.......you need a tender


Here is my runabout Cobalt 292


----------



## Watermark

mapman said:


> Here is my runabout Cobalt 292
> 
> View attachment 1101938


But that would tear a Ski course up 

We want to see the inside of your Azimuth. That's a great money sucker right there. I love it.


----------



## votoms

My Daily Driver:
















For Track Duty:


----------



## jwalther

john wilson said:


> I can't wait for snow with the DWS shoes!!


You don't run dedicated snows in Cleveland?


----------



## nikeball

My white BMW E60 named him Ghost, after the direwolf in Game of Thrones.


----------



## ORANGEm0ney

Altima SE-R, 6-speed.


----------



## sutherland

Does riding count? Beautiful cars and San Francisco parking don't exactly get along. Once I have had my fill of this city, a nice sporty coupe is in order.


----------



## Freezer

Speed is life...


----------



## justbecauseIcan

4S?


----------



## Freezer

Yep


----------



## Anelson524

Just picked up a PO 8500 recently and here is my ride.

On delivery day.


As she sits now.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

nicely done up, or should I say down?


----------



## Chibatastic

*BMW!!!*



Anelson524 said:


> Just picked up a PO 8500 recently and here is my ride.
> 
> On delivery day.
> 
> 
> As she sits now.


----------



## emlu

My UAV...Urban Assault Vehicle, as my kids like to call it...


----------



## DImGR

to work a Skoda Octavia

off work this bad boy


----------



## Slats

Acura TSX and a BMW X5 4.4i


----------



## wildwildwes

Like my Speedy Pro, I like simple, retro and functional :-!

Here's my ride: 1991 Mercedes-Benz 300CE.


----------



## ssr1863

Subaru Forester Cross Sports Turbo. Usually not very clean!


----------



## Ken b

My 2013 Porsche Boxster S


----------



## mechanical movement




----------



## justbecauseIcan

the first ever coxster that doesn't have to hide itself, enjoy



Ken b said:


> My 2013 Porsche Boxster S
> View attachment 1126009


----------



## Chibatastic

justbecauseIcan said:


> the first ever coxster that doesn't have to hide itself, enjoy


???


----------



## Monocrom

Chibatastic said:


> ???


Jeremy Clarkston's term for all Porsche 911s.

(Take out the "x" and put a "ck" in its place. Now pronounce it.)


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Thats not a 911, which always was the problem with the boxster that was rather underwhelming but the latest model is arguably a good car!


----------



## Monocrom

justbecauseIcan said:


> Thats not a 911, which always was the problem with the boxster that was rather underwhelming but the latest model is arguably a good car!


Don't complain to me, I like Porsches.

Send an angry e-mail to the producers of "Top Gear." ;-)


----------



## Watermark

justbecauseIcan said:


> Thats not a 911, which always was the problem with the boxster that was rather underwhelming but the latest model is arguably a good car!


This isn't either 

Hence the License Plate


----------



## Ken b

justbecauseIcan said:


> the first ever coxster that doesn't have to hide itself, enjoy


Screw Jeremy and Top Gear UK. They lost me a s a viewer a while back. I watch these type shows for the cars not stupid antics. But I will admit, I would never have owned a previous model Boxster. This car on the other hand is awesome to drive, sit in and just to look at. Porsche design is at it's best with this model (981) and the 911 (991).


----------



## Watermark

Ken b said:


> Screw Jeremy and Top Gear UK. They lost me a s a viewer a while back. I watch these type shows for the cars not stupid antics. But I will admit, I would never have owned a previous model Boxster. This car on the other hand is awesome to drive, sit in and just to look at. Porsche design is at it's best with this model (981) and the 911 (991).


Harris is a lot better I agree but Clarkson is very good in a car and reviews.

The New Boxsters are good cars. The old weren't bad. Both handle very well in the turns. Boosted they'd be a hoot.


----------



## philmots

I've a 335d M Sport. Really enjoy it.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

cant argue with that beast!



Watermark said:


> This isn't either
> 
> Hence the License Plate


----------



## Yazza54

Well, I don't have a car at the moment... But I do ride


----------



## Yazza54

Couple of my old cars..



















Built the bottom one myself when I was 19.


----------



## ebenke

The old fav








The new commuter








Ebenke - Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, which sucks.


----------



## Watermark

Yazza54 said:


> Couple of my old cars..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Built the bottom one myself when I was 19.


What are they?


----------



## shnjb

Cayenne and slk.
Looking to upgrade soon.


----------



## Yazza54

Watermark said:


> What are they?


Both kit cars. Top one is a fisher fury fitted with a Yamaha R1 engine and the second a GTM Libra.


----------



## NoleenELT

Monocrom said:


> Jeremy Clarkston's term for all Porsche 911s.
> 
> (Take out the "x" and put a "ck" in its place. Now pronounce it.)


First of all, it's Clarkson, and second of all, the Cayman is what he called the Coxster, because it is a *C*oupe B*oxster*....


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks for spotting that typo for me. We have sent out the dogs to track down that devious "t" and show him no mercy! I shall have it's downward curve on a silver platter before the Sun rises! :-d

Also, I've watched every episode of every season of Top Gear; numerous times over. The Old Man has referred to other 911s as the "cockster." It's what he does. He portrays a character on the show that he's not in real life. He's not an America-hating, Porsche-hating, childish old-timer who behaves like a 5 year-old. Just a character he plays for entertainment value. Hammond is the only one who is as close to his real personality as you'll see on the show. You'd be amazed what Captain Slow is like when the cameras switch off.


----------



## NoleenELT

Monocrom said:


> Also, I've watched every episode of every season of Top Gear; numerous times over. The Old Man has referred to other 911s as the "cockster."


Me too, and I've never seen him say this.


----------



## mechanical movement

Watermark said:


> This isn't either
> 
> Hence the License Plate


Did you buy the VW van at Barrett Jackson auction? Impressive collection.


----------



## Watermark

mechanical movement said:


> Did you buy the VW van at Barrett Jackson auction? Impressive collection.


No I restored a California bus that was 75% complete.

Still needs some work. The main windows around the van could use some love and my wife wants me to make the whole bus black.

Thanks on the compliment.


----------



## Monocrom

NoleenELT said:


> Me too, and I've never seen him say this.


He's said it a bunch of times. He's also referred to 911 owners as cocks.


----------



## Dimer

So many beautiful cars here 

I am finally close to 'finishing' my project car. Hopefully we can start the engine next week. Then we can tune the engine, have it aligned and put on the awesome Watchuseek stickers!


----------



## jburroughs12

I have long been a BMW fan, but the wife convinced me(okay, maybe I did the convincing) to pick up this little gem a few weeks ago. I am already trying to find ways to convince her that a blue AT would compliment it perfectly.


----------



## 379CID

Monocrom said:


> He's said it a bunch of times. He's also referred to 911 owners as cocks.


I've never heard Clarkson use Cockster to refer to any car other than the Cayman.


----------



## Monocrom

379CID said:


> I've never heard Clarkson use Cockster to refer to any car other than the Cayman.


In fairness, I am horribly addicted to the show. He does it less now. But was a bit more vocal in the past.


----------



## oiljam

Nothing too glam for me and my Omega SMP. I drive a mk7 VW Golf. It's good but it's no dream car like a lot on here. I'm very jealous of many on here but I also appreciate what I've got 
....just noticed I don't have a picture of it yet so I must sort that out


----------



## erreeffe

b-)









Ciao, R


----------



## ymanchik

My two rides-

1977 BMW R75/7
1970 BMW 2002

(photos taken with my phone)


----------



## Watermark

ymanchik said:


> My two rides-
> 
> 1977 BMW R75/7
> 1970 BMW 2002
> 
> (photos taken with my phone)
> 
> View attachment 1146032


Love your old school BMW. 
More or the 2002?


----------



## ymanchik

Watermark said:


> Love your old school BMW.
> More or the 2002?


Thanks! I'll see what other pictures I can find of the 2002 on my computer and post some up.


----------



## Matthew Jones

I change cars pretty often. Right now I have a 2013 Mazda MX-5 (Miata) Club, black on black; the wife has a 2012 MB C250; we share a 2014 Mazda CX-5


----------



## anonymousmoose

Because my [now previous] image host provider decided to suspend all free users memberships, I thought it would be fun to re-post the pics.

W203 Sports Edition C200 Kompressor. Not a fast car, yet has the C200 AMG upgrades making it pretty neat to drive. At the time it was a choice between the W204 Classic or the W203 AMG optioned, I test drove both and had to get this car, although its the previous model.













































































































My wife and I pretty much buy pre-owned cars 1 owner that just came off lease. I hope to find a W204 with the same sports options for the next car. :-! Or a standard E-Class if the budget allows for it. Cars in Australia (especially imported ones) are very expensive compared to the USA, and my wife and I want to park our money into appreciating assets, so there is no AMG or S-Class on the horizon.:-(


----------



## tuan.lee.a

Here is mine


----------



## josiahg52

2001 M5:








. . . among other BMW and Porsche cars and US SUVs.


----------



## ebenke

2013 VW Passat TDI

Ebenke - Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, which sucks.


----------



## FinalCut747

ymanchik said:


> My two rides-
> 
> 1977 BMW R75/7
> 1970 BMW 2002
> 
> (photos taken with my phone)
> 
> View attachment 1146030
> 
> 
> View attachment 1146031
> 
> 
> View attachment 1146032


Hey-I saw your stuff on /r/BMW! Nice to see a fellow WUSer on Reddit!


----------



## john wilson




----------



## Brisman

Infiniti have recently started selling Down Under, traded my Lexus ISF and picked up this FX50 S, which has a 5L, 400HP, V8, beautifully appointed, drives nice but still getting used to the shape.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

it does look a bit distorted.. and 1000cc too much for the output for my liking, but can't judge without driving it.. how much was it? (I live in Australia since 2011 and get very angry when seeing the outrageous prices for cars and other things here)


----------



## anonymousmoose

john wilson said:


>


I know us Aussies have a reputation for 'throwing a shrimp on the bbq', but I didnt realize it was a factory option in the USA on our Australian cars 

How are you finding the cars after owning it for a while now? We got a new 'VF' released just recently. http://www.holden.com.au/cars/commodore/sedan-range/ss


----------



## john wilson

Hi AM,
Still loving it! I'm over looking at the Holden site from time to time, and Holden forums AU. I'm glad they still use my 270 kw pushrod! Can't go wrong with that and room to move and beef up the HP/KW. This car, for me, is very satisfying. 
Always a cook out over here.


----------



## kuehlcr

My baby...


----------



## torifile

2014 Jeep Grand Cherokee Overland. V8 4x4. Not a car. A truck.


----------



## hpowders

379CID said:


> I've never heard Clarkson use Cockster to refer to any car other than the Cayman.


The Boxster he calls the Cockster. The perfect vehicle for male beauticians. His words, not mine.


----------



## HaleL

You guys are still talking about that....?


----------



## damoore

Thought I'd post my rig. We do a lot of climbing and cyclocross racing. Accessing areas where we climb are sometimes only accessible via 4x4 and hiking in. The 4runner Trail Edition is a perfect vehicle for stowing gear and passengers and negotiating tricky terrain. Cheers!


----------



## CometMan




----------



## justbecauseIcan

Sweet, lost my 2011 Triple in a crash, had double arrows on it, hell of a noise.


----------



## oiljam

....a VW Golf mk7. Nothing flash but its perfect for me


----------



## Brian Hatton

Ford Falcon XR6 Turbo, 270Kw of pure Australian power.

0-100 in 5.5 seconds


----------



## Frodo

I drive a brand new BMW X3 MSport. Got it just in time for vacation this summer and a Volvo XC90.
Both to make family life and going to our cottages easyer.

Sorry, no pics....


----------



## Shawnkl




----------



## IGotId

Shawnkl said:


> View attachment 1176410


Very nice! I miss my e46 M3; lucky for me I sold it to my sister & get to drive it every once in a while!


----------



## Calgarytrev

Here's my rig, lots of camping and dirt biking in the back country so the size comes in handy! Im sure you won't catch James Bond in one of these lol


----------



## Undersköterskan

Volkswagen Eos, MY07.


----------



## Dimer

Most recent pic of my ride:


Honda NSX by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## omegawatchgirl

Porsche Cayman 2008


----------



## billr

Audi TT


----------



## masterdelgado

This is what I drive


----------



## Watermark

masterdelgado said:


> This is what I drive


Winner
/thread

Oh wait

How do you park that at the mall.


----------



## Brimstone

masterdelgado said:


>


Love this pic.


----------



## Phil40000

My Jaguar


----------



## NoleenELT

I got a new daily ride last month:










And my weekend fun (if I didn't post it before):


----------



## CometMan

justbecauseIcan said:


> Sweet, lost my 2011 Triple in a crash, had double arrows on it, hell of a noise.


too bad man, speed triple is a great bike, lots of fun hope you didnt get hurt too much on that crash

i have a friend who has double arrow great noise, simply love those titanium flamethrowers


----------



## masterdelgado

Brimstone said:


> Love this pic.


Thanks Brimstone


----------



## NardinNut

'13 BMW M-Sport


----------



## hansomegq67

11' Acura TL Sh-AWD


----------



## D-banger

My first post on this forum so I thought I would pick a thread more in my comfort zone 

My weekend drives...


----------



## finaloption

'13 bmw 328i x-drive daily driver


----------



## sblantipodi

masterdelgado said:


> This is what I drive


:OO 
what is it?


----------



## Gozer

I drive an old and busted E46 325xi (2002) that I bought off my dad for a grand (he bought it new). Over 170k miles and it still gets me from A to B.


----------



## Dimer

New pic:


NSX by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## anonymousmoose

masterdelgado said:


> This is what I drive


My new favourite photos on this thread. I love ships, sadly never been on one (except a passenger vessel back when I was a child).


----------



## Baz44

The two great loves of my life after the good lady of course - both up for a bit of rough handling just like her! 

Cheers


----------



## gnuyork

The yellow one:


----------



## joeh4384

Mustang GT


----------



## powboyz

*a couple of my favs.... *b-)


----------



## masterdelgado

sblantipodi said:


> :OO
> what is it?


17000 DWT Product/Chemical Tanker


----------



## masterdelgado

anonymousmoose said:


> My new favourite photos on this thread. I love ships, sadly never been on one (except a passenger vessel back when I was a child).


Thanks Anonymousmoose.

Some extra photos.


----------



## sblantipodi

masterdelgado said:


> Thanks Anonymousmoose.
> 
> Some extra photos.


WOW photos, WOW!
are you italian?


----------



## sblantipodi

masterdelgado said:


> Thanks Anonymousmoose.
> 
> Some extra photos.


is this the Maersk Line Triple-E 7 ???
this is one of the biggest ship in the world if not the biggest. WOW! are you the pilot of this ship?


----------



## masterdelgado

sblantipodi said:


> is this the Maersk Line Triple-E 7 ???
> this is one of the biggest ship in the world if not the biggest. WOW! are you the pilot of this ship?


This is the Emma Maersk, the first of the E series, about 400 meters LOA.
This photo was taken in Algegeciras port, when we leave the bay. The Emma Maersk was anchorage waiting for berthing. The ship under my command is only 150 meters LOA.


----------



## DennisJ

This one.
And it is now even protecting Swiss air space....


----------



## jwalther

Kind of *pedestrian* on the same page with ships and jets and all :-d, but I'll add my third car to the thread (anyone else have that many???). Bought this as a 50th birthday present to myself.



At my age, I need some exercise too ;-).


----------



## Baz44

DennisJ said:


> This one.
> And it is now even protecting Swiss air space....
> View attachment 1207228


So where is the watch shot MAC 2 holding the joystick in one hand and your iPhone in the other as you took the shot at 30,000ft pulling 8G in sync with the other jets - now that would have been impressive 

Sorry I am an Army man and my brother in law is Airforce we often trade swipes at each other in jest of course (we know any op these days is a multi service operation but you know how it is - he flies over and is back in an hour or two back in time for tea, biscuits and medals, however we are usually left on the ground for days nee weeks usually tabbing everywhere on foot - but seriously would not be without the boys in fast air!)

At least Swiss Air space is safe good on you (not that you have been invaded in the last century so you should be OK) - oops there I go again, just ignore me 

Well done keep up the good work and just see if you can get that really cool shot i mentioned after all someone just done it several times with a vessel at sea! (It's ok I am only jealous really some seriously cool shots) 

Cheers


----------



## Baz44

masterdelgado said:


> Thanks Anonymousmoose.
> 
> Some extra photos.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> Masterdelgado
> 
> Seriously some great shots, views and watches very impressive even for a land lover like me!
> Guess you have to take the rough with the smooth but also there must be times when you have to pinch yourself at the view on deck or out the porthole.
> 
> Sadly not for me i get motion sickness in a canoe/ kayak!
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Cheers


----------



## brownmajik




----------



## IGotId

nice Volks!


----------



## alee

2013 BMW M3, to go with my Planet Ocean 2201.50.00 (2500d)


----------



## Geronimo61

Very cool Jack. I think you, Masterdelgado and DennisJ have some of the coolest rides on the forum.



powboyz said:


> *a couple of my favs.... *b-)


----------



## jefemente




----------



## Geronimo61

2003 Road King Custom










Mk 4.5 Speedmaster










or 145.022-69


----------



## tole

VW Polo '95 b-)


----------



## iainwith2is

tole said:


> VW Polo '95 b-)
> View attachment 1218451


Finally I decent ride!

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tole

iainwith2is said:


> Finally I decent ride!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


Makes my watch stand out more when I'm riding this ;-)


----------



## iainwith2is

tole said:


> Makes my watch stand out more when I'm riding this ;-)


Just noticed the tow bar for that added coolness factor! You rule!

Right, I'll just go fire up the Mondeo!

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Robertdj

Ford Fiesta 2012 (work)
Peugeot 106 GTi (private)
Porsche 924 (private)


----------



## arcticreaver

i hope i'm not the ONLY Prius owner here...


----------



## Robertdj

I hope you are


----------



## hpowders

^^^LMAO!!!!


----------



## iainwith2is

Robertdj said:


> I hope you are


+1

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jinusuh

2011 Audi A4 paired with my Omega Planet Ocean 8500 42mm...


----------



## Pascal S

My old 1998 Audi A4 2.8 quattro...










I'm dreaming of replacing it with an A5 Sportback. b-)


----------



## stogie25

For my birthday weekend, a friend loaned me his BMW Z8. It is a fantastic car...it handles like my Porsche, but it is sooo fast!!! Of course I wore my Blue Bond Seamaster while driving it today.


----------



## Monocrom

stogie25 said:


> For my birthday weekend, a friend loaned me his BMW Z8. It is a fantastic car...it handles like my Porsche, but it is sooo fast!!! Of course I wore my Blue Bond Seamaster while driving it today.


I remember that Bond film.

Wasn't that the one where the BMW drove about 10 feet, and then got sliced in half by the helicopter. LOL !


----------



## Robertdj

It's role was even shorter than that of the Z3M in Goldeneye. The e38 had more screentime, before it got driven of a parking garage into a store. 

My 106 at the Nordschleife







924 at the Zandvoort racetrack


----------



## Bravefish

Abarth 595 for me:


----------



## gnuyork

Pascal S said:


> My old 1998 Audi A4 2.8 quattro...
> 
> I'm dreaming of replacing it with an A5 Sportback. b-)


I had a 98 A4 for 11 years (though1.8T slightly modified for performance) and I recently was loaned a 2013 A4... guess which one I liked a whole lot better? Clue: it wasn't the new one.


----------



## Pascal S

The A4 "B5" was a fantastic car. Its design is now almost 20 years old, and yet I doesn't look that dated in my opinion. What's more, it's really great to drive. Last year, I got to use a decent company car (a Citroën C5) and while it had many more modern gizmos than the Audi, there was no comparison when it came to the actual driving. In that respect, the quattro system helps a lot.

I also truly love the 30 valve V6. Such a sweet engine! Too bad it's a bit of a gas-guzzler by modern standards...


----------



## Mojo31

Now that I'm an owner, I'll have to add mine.

This - 








And, this - 








And, sometimes this -


----------



## 379CID

Nice wheels. Love that Fuchs style.


----------



## Mojo31

379CID said:


> Nice wheels. Love that Fuchs style.


Thanks. Those are the Porsche Sport Classics.


----------



## Skippy4000

izwaniimc said:


> another bmw here, a gift from my mother for passing my International Baccalaureate foundation course few years back....nothing special just plain old bmw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but still lovin it:-!


Wow!! Lucky. Diploma student here.


----------



## josiahg52

Plain old BMW!!! That's an E39! The best BMW ever!


----------



## Tris

Another Subaru owner here. A lightly modified 2005 WRX. Quick and fun on gravel backroads and solid during snowstorms, she's happy to embrace the many seasonal changes in the northern state of Idaho.


----------



## Alex_TA

Mazda 5. Picture stolen from Internet but the same model and the same colour.


----------



## alexscott57

Well, Since UPS just sent me an Email telling me the tracking number for this: (sellers Pic )



I believe I'm allowed to show you this :


----------



## chango335

Our little German stable...09 BMW 335 M Sport and 13 BMW X3 2.8i


----------



## cpmayor

I'm late to the party with my vintage Porsches (1987 930 & 1972 911S Targa) and my week-old-to-me Speedmaster 145.012-67/321! Not shown is a 1968 Mercedes-Benz 280SL and a couple of Range Rovers for daily use and baby transport. |>


----------



## Nathanours




----------



## 379CID

cpmayor said:


> I'm late to the party with my vintage Porsches (1987 930 & 1972 911S Targa) and my week-old-to-me Speedmaster 145.012-67/321! Not shown is a 1968 Mercedes-Benz 280SL and a couple of Range Rovers for daily use and baby transport. |>
> 
> View attachment 1255418
> View attachment 1255419


Do like! The Speedy is the 911 of the watch world - an ageless classic.


----------



## Jonnyt5050

Here's my baby. 2009 Nissan GTR in SuperSilver. Sadly, it doesn't get out as much as anymore. But she's a blast to drive.


----------



## KeluRO

My baby.2008 335i


----------



## Dimer

Last pictures of this season, proudly representing Watchuseek!


----------



## gnuyork

Dimer said:


> Last pictures of this season, proudly representing Watchuseek!


Looking real good. I love the looks of the NSX...I've never driven one though.


----------



## ksrao_74

I dont own a car yet...:-(


----------



## joepirahna




----------



## 379CID

My friend let me drive his McLaren 12C Spider last weekend:










What an EPIC machine!


----------



## KneeDragr

My daily Driver








My fair weather and trackday toy


----------



## Aaron1968

My last car was a 1986 BMW 535i that I had when I lived in England. Loved that car. I've lived in NYC for the last 12 years now and subsequently have no need to own a car.

Along with a couple of bicycles this is my daily driver...


----------



## EvoRich

I find it weird calling myself an "omega owner". I only have one Omega. my WIS roots are with Seiko, But I do technically own an Omega, so I guess I can post.

This is my toy.......









Otherwise, I drive an old '98 Chevy Malibu, worth less than my Omega.


----------



## TitanCi

Dimer said:


> Last pictures of this season, proudly representing Watchuseek!


So cool that you're repping WUS, DROOOLLLLL


----------



## TitanCi

cpmayor said:


> I'm late to the party with my vintage Porsches (1987 930 & 1972 911S Targa) and my week-old-to-me Speedmaster 145.012-67/321! Not shown is a 1968 Mercedes-Benz 280SL and a couple of Range Rovers for daily use and baby transport. |>
> 
> View attachment 1255418
> View attachment 1255419


I love Pcars!!! Major drool worthy, excuse me while I mop up my spit...


----------



## Monocrom

379CID said:


> My friend let me drive his McLaren 12C Spider last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an EPIC machine!


That's an EPIC friend.


----------



## anonymousmoose

First day in the garage.

Audi A4 Quattro


----------



## Astropin

Nothing Fancy just my 07 Charger RT (With the Road & Track Package)









Formerly This:


----------



## justbecauseIcan

this thread shall not die.


----------



## Brisman

Okay


----------



## justbecauseIcan

I'm gonna honk at you like a maniac if I ever meet you in traffic


----------



## Brisman

You'll know it's me, not many around yet. Contemplating one of those variable exhausts for it. Somebody has developed one here in Brisbane.

Not sure yet, don't know much about them and not heard it either.


----------



## chili555

I drive a BMW M3 E92. Sadly, the county sheriff has me on speed-dial!


----------



## Dastick

chili555 said:


> View attachment 1434997
> 
> 
> I drive a BMW M3 E92. Sadly, the county sheriff has me on speed-dial!


Thats good, probably easier to phone you than to try and catch up to you. ;-)


----------



## Monocrom

chili555 said:


> View attachment 1434997
> 
> 
> I drive a BMW M3 E92. Sadly, the county sheriff has me on speed-dial!


Gotta pay to play. ;-)

Though I do know of a guy with an older Chevy Cavalier who equipped it with huge performance upgrades that would blow the doors off a current V8 Mustang. Yet on the outside, it looks stock.

I'm thinking the same could be done with a current model VW Jetta.


----------



## Brisman

I like.



chili555 said:


> View attachment 1434997
> 
> 
> I drive a BMW M3 E92. Sadly, the county sheriff has me on speed-dial!


----------



## vwpilot

Audi S4 Avant


----------



## Second Time

This baby has one major problem :-|
I just don't have the time to drive her often enough, but when I do


----------



## Hilly64

1962 and still going strong


----------



## chili555

Monocrom said:


> Gotta pay to play. ;-)
> 
> Though I do know of a guy with an older Chevy Cavalier who equipped it with huge performance upgrades that would blow the doors off a current V8 Mustang. Yet on the outside, it looks stock.
> 
> I'm thinking the same could be done with a current model VW Jetta.


Something like this, perhaps?? http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/453/img1221k.jpg That's perched in a BMW E39.


----------



## Monocrom

Almost.... Not like the BMW is a sleeper. LOL !


----------



## damoore

I drive this:










to haul this:


----------



## MHe225

damoore said:


>


Who cares about the car? Beautiful St. Bernhard, great picture - |>


----------



## magbarn

I've got a 2500c PO on the way from a WUS member:








Didn't realize that BMW was the official car of Omega watch owners lol...

Got a 2010 335d








Rare here in the states, but very popular everywhere else...


----------



## Paul_

Last month I decided to trade my SUV in for something a little more peppy:


----------



## Silver Goat

Here are a couple of mine.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

magbarn said:


> Rare here in the states, but very popular everywhere else...


First, welcome to the PO club and glad to see you're in the BMW club as well, but seriously, it's a rare car in the states? I hope you mean the 35d per se (great engine by the way!), not the 3 series itself? It's just about the most common car where I come from! Great daily nonetheless!


----------



## magbarn

justbecauseIcan said:


> First, welcome to the PO club and glad to see you're in the BMW club as well, but seriously, it's a rare car in the states? I hope you mean the 35d per se (great engine by the way!), not the 3 series itself? It's just about the most common car where I come from! Great daily nonetheless!


I meant the 335d. Lol. In SoCal, 3 series are about as common as Honda Civics! 
Love the 335d engine. Has crazy freeway passing power. The F30 328d has much rougher and weaker engine but has better mpg as a trade off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

I LOVE your car!!! Seriously thinking of trading in my Japanese admiral for a 500. How does it drive fella? 



Bravefish said:


> Abarth 595 for me:
> 
> View attachment 1237135


----------



## justbecauseIcan

ok, anything else would have surprised me.

the 35d is a strong engine, it had plenty of push in the F10 and that's even heavier. Those newer Diesel engines are just great, torque is a very underrated number. I would always take a good engine in a smaller car over the entry model of the larger car. I had the F30 entry model as a loaner while my Z was in the shop and I could not believe how slow it was, it made the gearbox look dumb witted and if you are used to a faster car, tight overtakes are actually quite risky.



magbarn said:


> I meant the 335d. Lol. In SoCal, 3 series are about as common as Honda Civics!
> Love the 335d engine. Has crazy freeway passing power. The F30 328d has much rougher and weaker engine but has better mpg as a trade off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipromise

magbarn said:


> I've got a 2500c PO on the way from a WUS member:
> 
> Didn't realize that BMW was the official car of Omega watch owners lol...
> 
> Got a 2010 335d
> 
> Rare here in the states, but very popular everywhere else...


Hehe, I always chuckle at that. 9 out of every 10 steering wheel wrist shots are in a BMW.


----------



## JPJays

I now live in Japan and cannot afford a parking spot. Been relying on subway, bus, and my folding bicycle for the past 7 years...


----------



## Pvt-Public

2002 Toyota Camry 4 cyl.


----------



## jpm7791

I've got a 2010 BMW X5 30si. Great car. Also have a 2001 Mazda Miata Special Edition (in British Racing Green). I love that more. But, I've had a 2009 Z4, a 2008 328i, a 2007 328xi coupe, and others over the years. I always thought Omega is to Rolex what BMW is to Mercedes-Benz.


----------



## tut

2014 Audi A6 Allroad Quatro 3.0 tdi


----------



## benjaminhenryatc

My 2 hobbies: Cars and Watches.


----------



## FreddoFrog

My ride, Lotus... Awesome fun.









---------------
Sent from my iFoam


----------



## Widowmaker118

Classy thread...lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wspohn

Just sold the family minivan.

As I drive the Solstice as my daily driver, we needed something that would be able to haul at least a modest amount of cargo, so I went out and auditioned a bunch of small cars with cargo space as potential candidates for my wife's new car. Immediate big problems. A lot of dead' chassis - no feel to them at all. 
Totally devoid of any sporting character and feel - owning one would be like OD'ing with Prozac in the morning before you go to work, or attempting foreplay wearing oven mitts. After trying most of the options I found that the Mazda 3 actually had a decent chassis and we bought a Sport version (the hatchback). She wouldn't let me get her the Mazdasport 263 bhp version of course, but it is still a pretty decent little package.


----------



## anonymousmoose

jinusuh said:


> 2011 Audi A4 paired with my Omega Planet Ocean 8500 42mm...


Thats a great looking A4. Is yours with the S-line pack? I have a black Quattro but the facelift model.

Also, how do you find keeping a black car clean? I find it a bit of a pain actually... especially in winter. Every bit of dust is shown.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

do you use wax? If not, try a couple layers of pure carnauba wax and it should keep things from sticking to your paint or just require a rinse to get it all off again.


----------



## Skyfire

Driving this baby for some time now. Last 6 cylinder Ford made in Europe.

Saving for a Range Rover Sport, but that's pretty hard with so many awesome watches on my want list...


----------



## Pricey

Well this is my Beast of Beauty!! To be honest, cars bore me silly and the depreciation makes me weep! Cheap and practical is what makes me happy  When people find out my timepiece cost more than the vehicle I choose to drive, they don't seem able to comprehend it :-D


----------



## toyus

I'm no omega owner but I will be soon and I drive benz


----------



## Skv

I have got this baby.. '86 Yamaha SRX600.


----------



## MackSea

What the heck. I'll play.

Mine, mine with Dad's 650GC in the background and my previous ride.


----------



## josiahg52

anonymousmoose said:


> Thats a great looking A4. Is yours with the S-line pack? I have a black Quattro but the facelift model.
> 
> Also, how do you find keeping a black car clean? I find it a bit of a pain actually... especially in winter. Every bit of dust is shown.





justbecauseIcan said:


> do you use wax? If not, try a couple layers of pure carnauba wax and it should keep things from sticking to your paint or just require a rinse to get it all off again.


As I've posted, I drive a jet black M5. I use Zaino waxes two times a year and set time aside to wash or rinse the car at least once a week. I don't drive it in the winter though. The wax makes a huge difference in the effort it takes to keep it looking good. The micro scratches and swirls are what keeps me up at night.


----------



## Silver Goat

wspohn said:


> Just sold the family minivan.
> 
> As I drive the Solstice as my daily driver, we needed something that would be able to haul at least a modest amount of cargo, so I went out and auditioned a bunch of small cars with cargo space as potential candidates for my wife's new car. Immediate big problems. A lot of dead' chassis - no feel to them at all.
> Totally devoid of any sporting character and feel - owning one would be like OD'ing with Prozac in the morning before you go to work, or attempting foreplay wearing oven mitts. After trying most of the options I found that the Mazda 3 actually had a decent chassis and we bought a Sport version (the hatchback).She wouldn't let me get her the Mazdasport 263 bhp version of course, but it is still a pretty decent little package.


Always liked the Solstice, want to do an LS swap to one.


----------



## MHe225

Jelle86 said:


> I have got this baby.. '86 Yamaha SRX600.


Helemaal goed, Jelle |>
Can't recall the last time I've seen one of these; fun "little" bikes; the power-to-weight ratio is what makes them so much fun in addition to the character of a "thumper". Much better than the SR500 I had for a while (mostly as a project, but still).


----------



## Capt. Adriatic Sea

Well, most of the year I drive this around (Company sponsored):









In my free time I prefer this:









And when I have to, I play with this:















To mention, I own a Seamaster


----------



## Skv

MHe225 said:


> Helemaal goed, Jelle |>
> Can't recall the last time I've seen one of these; fun "little" bikes; the power-to-weight ratio is what makes them so much fun in addition to the character of a "thumper". Much better than the SR500 I had for a while (mostly as a project, but still).


Thanks! You don't find them very often.. Never came across a second one. I got a service last week and will be taken out for a weekend trip next week.


----------



## jashotwe1

josiahg52 said:


> As I've posted, I drive a jet black M5. I use Zaino waxes two times a year and set time aside to wash or rinse the car at least once a week. I don't drive it in the winter though. The wax makes a huge difference in the effort it takes to keep it looking good. The micro scratches and swirls are what keeps me up at night.


I wonder what the couple by the "No Stopping" sign are wearing/driving?


----------



## Golfkings

SMP 2531.80. Blue wave bond version. 2006 Volvo S40 5 speed, Barents blue. Matching colours coincidental....I think not.


----------



## Boatmangc

josiahg52 said:


> As I've posted, I drive a jet black M5. I use Zaino waxes two times a year and set time aside to wash or rinse the car at least once a week. I don't drive it in the winter though. The wax makes a huge difference in the effort it takes to keep it looking good. The micro scratches and swirls are what keeps me up at night.


Zaino for the win!!!!
2 bucket wash, grit guard and a lambswool mitt are your friends. Then dry with a leaf blower and blot with a 100% white cotton towel with all of the borders cut off.
I have owned strictly black cars for many years, I take best paint trophies pretty much whenever I show them.
It is a commitment to keep a black car clean and a curse to keep swirls off.


----------



## josiahg52

So true! The car wash kit that Zaino sells comes with the bucket and grit guard. Most of your car wash paraphernalia fits in the bucket offering a great storage solution.


----------



## Brisman

Boatmangc said:


> Zaino for the win!!!!
> 2 bucket wash, grit guard and a lambswool mitt are your friends. Then dry with a leaf blower and blot with a 100% white cotton towel with all of the borders cut off.
> I have owned strictly black cars for many years, I take best paint trophies pretty much whenever I show them.
> It is a commitment to keep a black car clean and a curse to keep swirls off.


That's how I do it, certainly cuts down the marring and swirls and looks great if you spend time looking after the paintwork.

Here's my previous black car, the paintwork was stunning.


----------



## smarty62

This is one of three cars. 700kgs with 120 hp.


----------



## Boatmangc

Boatmangc said:


> Zaino for the win!!!!
> 2 bucket wash, grit guard and a lambswool mitt are your friends. Then dry with a leaf blower and blot with a 100% white cotton towel with all of the borders cut off.
> I have owned strictly black cars for many years, I take best paint trophies pretty much whenever I show them.
> It is a commitment to keep a black car clean and a curse to keep swirls off.




[/[URL="http://s60.photobucket.com/user/boatmangc/media/IMG_1987.jpg.html"]


----------



## amygdala




----------



## omega2915

We all have to make choices. I chose a watch.


----------



## Silver Goat

omega2915 said:


> View attachment 1476371
> We all have to make choices. I chose a watch.


I think there may be more to this car than we can see in this picture.


----------



## omega2915

I don't think there is anything hidden…4 cyl that leaks oil and a 4 spd that leaks tranny fluid…only thing you can't see. My mom actually had one of these just about the time I started driving, (legally) and it was not a pleasant driving experience…even in 1980.


----------



## sick1

IMG]http://i62.tinypic.com/2a0m2yg.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## josiahg52

Silver Goat said:


> I think there may be more to this car than we can see in this picture.


All motor . . .


----------



## Silver Goat

omega2915 said:


> View attachment 1476371
> We all have to make choices. I chose a watch.


The directions you can go with this car are many.


----------



## Skv

omega2915 said:


> View attachment 1476371
> We all have to make choices. I chose a watch.


Wow, a Frankencar!


----------



## Widowmaker118




----------



## joins

Ducati Sport 1000 biposto


----------



## PolizeiFritz

2014 CX-5 GT


----------



## Vakane

Newest member of the family...

Might be a bit in the rough riders side... But for me... Bobbers do it right.. Here's my new bike...


----------



## RyanPatrick

I drive a Volvo XC70 and really like it (that's a stock photo, but mine is identical). That said, I'm about to pull the trigger on a 2014 BMW 528i with xDrive. The lease terms they are offering are to good to pass up. The Volvo will be relegated to dog hauling and trips to the Maine coast.


----------



## leaurend

The best car IMO


----------



## WatchesinIL

2010 Corolla.

I'm 28. For the time being I've decided to wear an Omega and drive a Timex. I'm comfortable with the choice. The car should be paid off by early 2016 (I bought it used in 2012). My next car will certainly be a little nicer, although nothing crazy. I'll probably hang onto this until 2018, which gives me 2 years of no car payments to save up. I'm eyeing up a Toyota Rav4 or Ford Escape with leather seats and cruise control, two things my current car lacks. |>


----------



## chili555

newbieinIL said:


> 2010 Corolla.
> 
> I'm 28. For the time being I've decided to wear an Omega and drive a Timex. I'm comfortable with the choice. The car should be paid off by early 2016 (I bought it used in 2012). My next car will certainly be a little nicer, although nothing crazy. I'll probably hang onto this until 2018, which gives me 2 years of no car payments to save up.


A very wise choice. Plan carefully, save for the future, live within your means. Sounds boring doesn't it? However, you will live your life largely free of anxiety about money. You will be able to retire at a time of your choosing, 55 or 60, perhaps, rather than a time of desperation, perhaps 70 or 75.


----------



## omega2915

oops


----------



## omega2915

67 Camaro SS convertible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega2915

newbieinIL said:


> 2010 Corolla.
> 
> I'm 28. For the time being I've decided to wear an Omega and drive a Timex. I'm comfortable with the choice. The car should be paid off by early 2016 (I bought it used in 2012). My next car will certainly be a little nicer, although nothing crazy. I'll probably hang onto this until 2018, which gives me 2 years of no car payments to save up. I'm eyeing up a Toyota Rav4 or Ford Escape with leather seats and cruise control, two things my current car lacks. |>
> 
> View attachment 1486432


I wish I had been as wise as you at age 28. You made an excellent decision&#8230;especially if you buy a vintage Omega that will appreciate. Either way, the money lost on new car depreciation is probably one of the fastest ways to blow thousands of dollars (aside from a trip to Vegas or high-priced call girls) and get nothing of lasting value in return. (I know some of you are disagreeing. You think the call girl could have lasting value. Maybe you're right.)


----------



## Monocrom

omega2915 said:


> I wish I had been as wise as you at age 28. You made an excellent decision&#8230;especially if you buy a vintage Omega that will appreciate. Either way, the money lost on new car depreciation is probably one of the fastest ways to blow thousands of dollars (aside from a trip to Vegas or high-priced call girls) and get nothing of lasting value in return. (I know some of you are disagreeing. You think the call girl could have lasting value. Maybe you're right.)


Few watches actually appreciate in value. A quality watch is nice to have. Nice to one day pass down after making many memories while wearing it. Thing is, factor in regular servicing costs for the watch once every 5 years or so; and you're not going to flip it years later for a increase over what you paid for it.

Cars do depreciate in value at staggering rates. Especially one bought brand new. (The concept of driving a brand new car off the dealer's lot, and it instantly is worth less money is just a ridiculous concept that the car industry is happy to tout.) But rarely do they take into account a car's actual worth. You own it, you know it's reliable, you've either worked on it or have had professionals work on it. It runs well, it's reliable. That's the car's actual worth that depreciation numbers never take into account.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

I've learned that a brand new car that has been treated very well and serviced regularly is not immune to maintenance issues, therefore, the argument about knowing every single detail of the car's history does not count for me anymore. With cars, motorcycles, watches, I'd buy slightly used and professionally inspected, if something goes wrong still, the discount over a new acquisition is more than likely to cover such repairs and being relatively new and independently inspected safeguards against obvious risks. I also noticed that I have the same 'new toy' feeling either way, sometimes used is even better because there is less cognitive dissonance, less waiting and less room for the dealership to annoy me with pretentious service and false friendliness.


----------



## dbh

What this Omega owner "drives":


----------



## Vakane

dbh said:


> What this Omega owner "drives":
> View attachment 1487502


She's a keeper!!

Glad to have someone else that rides.


----------



## Monocrom

justbecauseIcan said:


> I've learned that a brand new car that has been treated very well and serviced regularly is not immune to maintenance issues, therefore, the argument about knowing every single detail of the car's history does not count for me anymore. With cars, motorcycles, watches, I'd buy slightly used and professionally inspected, if something goes wrong still, the discount over a new acquisition is more than likely to cover such repairs and being relatively new and independently inspected safeguards against obvious risks. I also noticed that I have the same 'new toy' feeling either way, sometimes used is even better because there is less cognitive dissonance, less waiting and less room for the dealership to annoy me with pretentious service and false friendliness.


Honestly, I feel everyone should experience (at least once in a lifetime) the absolute sheer joy of owning a brand new car.

However, I'm a realist when it comes to car prices. While I agree that even new cars can have maintenance issues, the fact is that it's very unlikely. My first year of owning my brand new sports sedan, the maintenance costs were literally $10. (No, that's not a typo. Just 10 bucks.) While it can happen, especially with certain brands for those of us who know cars, there just isn't a big likelihood that a brand new vehicle is going to give it's owner massive headaches regarding maintenance.


----------



## omega2915

I pulled up to get gas next to this beater today&#8230;like a flashback to the late 60s&#8230;only with modern pumps and stuff. I like my Camaro, but that Shelby 4 sp air car had me wishing I was driving a Ford. And that's not me in the photo. That's the lucky owner of the GT350. Imagine when those were made the notion that they would one day be photographed by a TELEPHONE.


----------



## omega2915

This is me on my favorite ride....1972 Schwinn Lemon Peeler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split Second

omega2915 said:


> I pulled up to get gas next to this beater today&#8230;like a flashback to the late 60s&#8230;only with modern pumps and stuff. I like my Camaro, but that Shelby 4 sp air car had me wishing I was driving a Ford. And that's not me in the photo. That's the lucky owner of the GT350. Imagine when those were made the notion that they would one day be photographed by a TELEPHONE.
> 
> View attachment 1504449


All that is missing from that picture is a 68 Firebird!


----------



## omega2915

Split Second said:


> All that is missing from that picture is a 68 Firebird!


Oh, there are many things missing from that picture, and a nice Firebird would be one of them. When I pulled up next to the guy in the Shelby, I could only think to say "You don't see this every day." He said, "maybe 30 or 40 yrs ago." I was expecting it to be a "created" gt350, but it was the real thing. One of 37 made with air and 4 spd tranny in convt, according to him.


----------



## Split Second

omega2915 said:


> Oh, there are many things missing from that picture, and a nice Firebird would be one of them. When I pulled up next to the guy in the Shelby, I could only think to say "You don't see this every day." He said, "maybe 30 or 40 yrs ago." I was expecting it to be a "created" gt350, but it was the real thing. One of 37 made with air and 4 spd tranny in convt, according to him.


Looks OEM - even down to the driving lamps. Now, if you had seen a Shelby 500KR - that would REALLY be something!


----------



## Vakane

Split Second said:


> Looks OEM - even down to the driving lamps. Now, if you had seen a Shelby 500KR - that would REALLY be something!


Believe it or not.... This car is very rare...

Convertible factory 4 speed Shelby's

Order only status... Out of those 37 I doubt all are alive. Theres probably more KRs still around


----------



## bigmac3161

Currently a Peugeot RCZ 








To be replaced next month by a golf 7R


----------



## suparobg

This is what I am driving 2013 Mazda 3 GS-SKY
Going for fuel economy now. Not so much power anymore.


----------



## SEASIDER

Fantastic! Is it an LI? Beautiful condition, I'm jealous.


----------



## omega2915

Agreed... It is very rare ... Made my convt ss seem dirt common 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Judging by the other topic, there's more than 1 of us with a 308 GT4.


----------



## samanator

My wife and I are into the previous generation Jaguars so here are our 2007 XJR (Less than 40K mi) and 2002 XK8 (Just reached 30K mi).










Here is the XJR with the current wheels (Coventry since we felt the Sabers did nothing for it)


----------



## samanator

bigmac3161 said:


> Currently a Peugeot RCZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be replaced next month by a golf 7R


Now if Peugeot sold this in the States they would still be here. They just never brought over the right cars. Very TT like.


----------



## BrittB

1970 911E. For the last 23 years...

B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystro

Perfect in so many ways......


BrittB said:


> 1970 911E. For the last 23 years...
> 
> B
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skv

This is my previous car.. a 1972 Mercedes D220L. :-d


----------



## justbecauseIcan

oh just great

did it give you any major trouble?

I am between an old 911 for style or a newer Boxster for driving pleasure for my next car..



BrittB said:


> 1970 911E. For the last 23 years...
> 
> B
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrittB

justbecauseIcan said:


> oh just great
> 
> did it give you any major trouble?
> 
> I am between an old 911 for style or a newer Boxster for driving pleasure for my next car..


Oh sure, but that's what you have to put up with to get to where it is now...

• brake system rebuild
• fuel system overhaul
• valve train overhaul
• glass out, bare metal repaint
• full suspension overhaul / tranny rebuild / gas tank restore
• tons of other projects and fixes along the way

But the driving pleasure is hard to beat, and I've had a 99 911 for about 8 years too. I wouldn't trade the 70 for anything.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegon

I am probably one of the few with a Hyundai. A bit ironic to have a passion for racing and the Speedmaster, yet have a 140hp suv.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

always room for improvement.



Omegon said:


> I am probably one of the few with a Hyundai. A bit ironic to have a passion for racing and the Speedmaster, yet have a 140hp suv.


----------



## anonymousmoose

BrittB said:


> 1970 911E. For the last 23 years...
> 
> B
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow love it! Porsche is by far my favourite of the Sports car/supercar makers. The classics are the best. Perhaps one day I'll have the dream of a new model Mercedes/Audi and vintage Porsche as a weekender. I'm half way there I guess.

take a look at this crazy-awesome thing here in OZ:
http://www.carsales.com.au/private/details/Porsche-911-1974/SSE-AD-303791


----------



## BrittB

Dear god that's horrifying, however, that's the first time I've seen that done to a 911. At least it was a 74... Terrible year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpm7791

Miata because Miata. Not my daily driver, but it's been a beautiful Spring so I've been driving it a lot









Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## G550




----------



## omega2915

God bless America.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega2915

BrittB said:


> 1970 911E. For the last 23 years...
> 
> B
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a 911.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colwildcat

Pretty happy wearing the Planet Ocean and driving my 2014 Infiniti Q50 Hybrid. 328 HP, fun.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

anonymousmoose said:


> Wow love it! Porsche is by far my favourite of the Sports car/supercar makers. The classics are the best. Perhaps one day I'll have the dream of a new model Mercedes/Audi and vintage Porsche as a weekender. I'm half way there I guess.


Hehe, just move overseas and you can probably buy them today.


----------



## Brisman

justbecauseIcan said:


> Hehe, just move overseas and you can probably buy them today.


Exactly, and have some change left over.


----------



## Brisman

colwildcat said:


> Pretty happy wearing the Planet Ocean and driving my 2014 Infiniti Q50 Hybrid. 328 HP, fun.


Any pics, great Sedan.

I'm keen to see what the Eau Rouge is like, if they release it.


----------



## Slant

Brisman said:


> Any pics, great Sedan.
> 
> I'm keen to see what the Eau Rouge is like, if they release it.


Now THAT (i.e. Eau Rouge) I'd like to see. One of the magazines MotorTrend I think dubbed it the 4-door GTR. I say GO TO PRODUCTION!


----------



## Brisman

Slant said:


> Now THAT (i.e. Eau Rouge) I'd like to see. One of the magazines MotorTrend I think dubbed it the 4-door GTR. I say GO TO PRODUCTION!


I heard that too, the engine out of the GTR would be in it.


----------



## MikewichPro

Here is my car... ( soon to be planet ocean owner )

2014 Cadillac ATS 2.0T 
6 speed manual with 272hp


----------



## flyinghell34

V10 all day long...


----------



## omega2915

That's a sweet little ride, Ice Man.


----------



## davidpg

This is my daily the nine months of the year we have no big snow (and salt) on the ground:


----------



## omega2915

davidpg said:


> This is my daily the nine months of the year we have no big snow (and salt) on the ground:


Is that a VW Scirroco? Has there ever been a car made in Canada? A cabriol eh?


----------



## DocJekl

2008 Infiniti G35x AWD with Stillen exhaust and brakes - my teenage son behind the wheel (eeek!).


----------



## millerechris

2014 BMW 335i M Sport


----------



## dave92029

My Dragon Red Italian hot rod...2013 Vespa 300ie GTS Super - I now have time to smell the flowers.


----------



## Brisman




----------



## nick_sixx

Brisman said:


>


Do you live around Windsor/Wilson/Albion?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman

nick_sixx said:


> Do you live around Windsor/Wilson/Albion?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Sure do, you're around this area as well I believe.


----------



## ReXTless

I've unsuccessfully attempted to unsubscribe to this thread several times over the years. Make it stop!


----------



## nick_sixx

Brisman said:


> Sure do, you're around this area as well I believe.


I'm in Ashgrove, so not too far. Thought you might've been in that area because of the type of houses on that type of hilly street.

Plus I think I've asked you before.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman

nick_sixx said:


> I'm in Ashgrove, so not too far. Thought you might've been in that area because of the type of houses on that type of hilly street.
> 
> Plus I think I've asked you before.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I think you did. You mentioned you saw me in the Lexus ISF in Alderley.


----------



## nick_sixx

Brisman said:


> I think you did. You mentioned you saw me in the Lexus ISF in Alderley.


Oh yeah, that's right. How's the Infiniti? My girlfriend's old man was recently looking around for an upgrade for his Lexus RX. Told him that he should've checked out the FX45, but he ended up going with another Lexus, this time an ES250H

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman

nick_sixx said:


> Oh yeah, that's right. How's the Infiniti? My girlfriend's old man was recently looking around for an upgrade for his Lexus RX. Told him that he should've checked out the FX45, but he ended up going with another Lexus, this time an ES250H
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Infiniti is great but not as good as the Lexus.

I went with the FX50S, V8, pretty speedy, but not as quick as the Lexus.

The ES would be nice.


----------



## omega2915

Yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris344

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33100374/GTI/2014-04-08 13.29.05.jpg

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33100374/GTI/2014-04-17 12.25.37.jpg

Sorry about the iPhone pics


----------



## StephenAndrew

Here's what I drive, 2012 Honda Fit and 2005 Suzuki SV650


----------



## omega2915

StephenAndrew said:


> Here's what I drive, 2012 Honda Fit and 2005 Suzuki SV650


And nice photos, to boot. Very artsy.


----------



## StephenAndrew

omega2915 said:


> And nice photos, to boot. Very artsy.


Thank you 
I make a career with photography, so I wouldn't want to be caught taking crummy pictures ;-)


----------



## omega2915

I bet you could take some fab handinpocket shots.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCard

It's the 365hp twin turbo version.


----------



## omega2915

OmegaCard said:


> It's the 365hp twin turbo version.
> View attachment 1524632


Very sharp&#8230;and in Colorado&#8230;I envy you.


----------



## OmegaCard

omega2915 said:


> Very sharp&#8230;and in Colorado&#8230;I envy you.


Thank you. You have a very nice ride as well. That takes me back.


----------



## franco60

Gentlemen, gentlemen.....a little BMW heavy here? went through several pages, and if I saw any more bimmers I might have to sell my Omega. Used to have 7 series (and Corvette for real fun!) and moved into neighborhood where almost every other driveway had a BMW. I sold my BMW within 2 mos. and bought an irreverent HEMI Charger and immediately felt better about myself. Having a car, or watch, or clothes like every other yuppie within 50 miles drives me crazy. That's one reason all but a couple of my watches are vintage (my new Omega is close) because I don't like a watch anyone can walk into a store or pop on website and order up like a million others. My new omega (not a popular model, of course - haven't even updated my signature here) is literally showing up in an hour according to my USPS texts and I'm praying I won't become a homogenous omega owner. I've never slammed anyone for ANYTHING on forum, each to their own, but I have to speak a truth here - let's not become "Stepford watch owners" marching in lock step. I beg of us all to buy a car you can drive like you stole it! Don't succumb to an OmegaBimmer life. Come in over to the dark side!

Before everyone who drives a bimmer jumps on this post and calls me redneck,this post is tongue-in-cheek! The only thing worse than being ordinary will be to take this seriously and dilute your sense of humor! Love the forum and all posters. Have fun with it. Thanks.


----------



## franco60

franco60 said:


> Gentlemen, gentlemen.....a little BMW heavy here? went through several pages, and if I saw any more bimmers I might have to sell my Omega. Used to have 7 series (and Corvette for real fun!) and moved into neighborhood where almost every other driveway had a BMW. I sold my BMW within 2 mos. and bought an irreverent HEMI Charger and immediately felt better about myself. Having a car, or watch, or clothes like every other yuppie within 50 miles drives me crazy. That's one reason all but a couple of my watches are vintage (my new Omega is close) because I don't like a watch anyone can walk into a store or pop on website and order up like a million others. My new omega (not a popular model, of course - haven't even updated my signature here) is literally showing up in an hour according to my USPS texts and I'm praying I won't become a homogenous omega owner. I've never slammed anyone for ANYTHING on forum, each to their own, but I have to speak a truth here - let's not become "Stepford watch owners" marching in lock step. I beg of us all to buy a car you can drive like you stole it! Don't succumb to an OmegaBimmer life. Come in over to the dark side!
> 
> Before everyone who drives a bimmer jumps on this post and calls me redneck,this post is tongue-in-cheek! The only thing worse than being ordinary will be to take this seriously and dilute your sense of humor! Love the forum and all posters. Have fun with it. Thanks.


Note to all classic car owners and posters - you redeemed us all a bit !


----------



## Vakane

After a nice ride... 2009 HD nightster... Well modified to a bobber style.


----------



## swiftgs

Drive this one while I am not in the office 

Sent fra min HTC One via Tapatalk


----------



## tlp

The car on the bottom


----------



## franco60

tlp said:


> The car on the bottom
> 
> View attachment 1529522


okay, I'm digging it! Fast always works for me. I give all M owners a pass on my BMW issues!

Really guys, I was just having fun with it and trying to be funny. Thanks for reigning back on a bunch of slamming me for being a bimmer hater as I'm not.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

It's ok, we all know that you suffer from a lot of dissonance after selling a BMW just because you moved into a neighbourhood of taste. Quietly sell that Charger thing and introduce your new ///M here in a few weeks, we all will forgive you, and as a bonus you get to keep wearing Omegas and don't have to switch to Invicta  win-win.



franco60 said:


> okay, I'm digging it! Fast always works for me. I give all M owners a pass on my BMW issues!
> 
> Really guys, I was just having fun with it and trying to be funny. Thanks for reigning back on a bunch of slamming me for being a bimmer hater as I'm not.


----------



## Theoden1

Bond cars to go with Bond watch.b-) Yes, another BMW. But also a British car.

Mark


----------



## omega2915

justbecauseIcan said:


> It's ok, we all know that you suffer from a lot of dissonance after selling a BMW just because you moved into a neighbourhood of taste. Quietly sell that Charger thing and introduce your new ///M here in a few weeks, we all will forgive you, and as a bonus you get to keep wearing Omegas and don't have to switch to Invicta  win-win.


Sometimes I slip and actually type what I think&#8230;sorry.


----------



## technologic

franco60 said:


> Gentlemen, gentlemen.....a little BMW heavy here? went through several pages, and if I saw any more bimmers I might have to sell my Omega. Used to have 7 series (and Corvette for real fun!) and moved into neighborhood where almost every other driveway had a BMW. I sold my BMW within 2 mos. and bought an irreverent HEMI Charger and immediately felt better about myself. Having a car, or watch, or clothes like every other yuppie within 50 miles drives me crazy. That's one reason all but a couple of my watches are vintage (my new Omega is close) because I don't like a watch anyone can walk into a store or pop on website and order up like a million others. My new omega (not a popular model, of course - haven't even updated my signature here) is literally showing up in an hour according to my USPS texts and I'm praying I won't become a homogenous omega owner. I've never slammed anyone for ANYTHING on forum, each to their own, but I have to speak a truth here - let's not become "Stepford watch owners" marching in lock step. I beg of us all to buy a car you can drive like you stole it! Don't succumb to an OmegaBimmer life. Come in over to the dark side!
> 
> Before everyone who drives a bimmer jumps on this post and calls me redneck,this post is tongue-in-cheek! The only thing worse than being ordinary will be to take this seriously and dilute your sense of humor! Love the forum and all posters. Have fun with it. Thanks.


LOL.

I was just catching up on things in my favorite BMW forum and stumbled on a thread "what watch do you wear?" and there was a guy who was all disgusted after seeing the 100th speedmaster pro, so he sold his Omega and got a Shinola to redeem himself


----------



## omega2915

Knowing so many BMW drivers wear Speedmasters makes me want to sell my watches, but I can't do that. I'm sure nearly all of them are recent Speedmasters, at least. I can take comfort in that. Don't get me wrong...if I was hankering for a car that needed frequent and exorbitant service from the dealer, I'd rush out and pick up TWO BMWs.


----------



## omega2915

I think you can see my 98 4runner back there. Goes everywhere.... A foot of snow... no problem... Road trip... Hauls it all anywhere. It also moves furniture, water heaters, transmissions, jukeboxes, pinball machines, rock salt, lawn fertilizer and lime, mulch, even carries people.... you name it. Service cost: whatever it costs for an oil change every 7k miles. Check back in 5 years for more of the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfgiii

Stolen picture, but same car: (not so green here):


----------



## richy240

2013 4Runner, nothing fancy here. But it's my first SUV and I do love it.


----------



## omega2915

I've had 4 of them....not a problem from any.


----------



## richy240

omega2915 said:


> if I was hankering for a car that needed frequent and exorbitant service from the dealer, I'd rush out and pick up TWO BMWs.


Bingo x2


----------



## Vakane

Today's ride... Is not for everyone but you gotta ride two wheels at some point to get it though... Keeping it dirty and old school.


----------



## omega2915

NOT a BMW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodtogreat

Dan's Rover

With help from HAL 9000


----------



## Statick

That's a wicked Rover!

Omega2915, the third generation 4Runners are amazing, there are a few times that I've looked for one in the right condition.

Here's what I recently got into...


----------



## Fire99

Statick said:


> That's a wicked Rover!
> 
> Omega2915, the third generation 4Runners are amazing, there are a few times that I've looked for one in the right condition.
> 
> Here's what I recently got into...


Great choice- Mine says hi!


----------



## omega2915

Fire99 said:


> Great choice- Mine says hi!
> 
> View attachment 1539659


I almost bought an fj cruiser... Love the look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire99

omega2915 said:


> I almost bought an fj cruiser... Love the look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I must admit, it's my wife's vehicle she just had to have- so I couldn't resist adding some extras for her
(TRD exhaust, shocks, cold air intake, DVD headrests, carbon fibre seat heaters)


----------



## dyims

omega2915 said:


> I think you can see my 98 4runner back there. Goes everywhere.... A foot of snow... no problem... Road trip... Hauls it all anywhere. It also moves furniture, water heaters, transmissions, jukeboxes, pinball machines, rock salt, lawn fertilizer and lime, mulch, even carries people.... you name it. Service cost: whatever it costs for an oil change every 7k miles. Check back in 5 years for more of the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a beautiful home!


----------



## omega2915

Thanks.... It's way too much, but the basement is perfect for all the junk I don't need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Statick

Fire99 said:


> I must admit, it's my wife's vehicle she just had to have- so I couldn't resist adding some extras for her
> (TRD exhaust, shocks, cold air intake, DVD headrests, carbon fibre seat heaters)
> 
> View attachment 1539944


That CAI looks a little tempting. Which shocks do you have? I'm thinking about going to Bilstein's 5100, it should increase the travel and also give me a few more inches of ground clearance. I suppose I'm not in a rush for any of it, it's not even two weeks old!

Your brush guard isn't attached to the frame, is it? I'm hoping to find one which attaches to the frame of the vehicle but doesn't reduce the angle of approach... I'm pretty sure it's not going to happen with the stock bumper.


----------



## Fire99

Statick said:


> That CAI looks a little tempting. Which shocks do you have? I'm thinking about going to Bilstein's 5100, it should increase the travel and also give me a few more inches of ground clearance. I suppose I'm not in a rush for any of it, it's not even two weeks old!
> 
> Your brush guard isn't attached to the frame, is it? I'm hoping to find one which attaches to the frame of the vehicle but doesn't reduce the angle of approach... I'm pretty sure it's not going to happen with the stock bumper.


I went with the TRD shocks which are made by Bilstein and the Brush guard is a OEM from Toyota which doesn't mount to the frame. Like watches the Fj accessories are just as addictive
Great vehicle- you will enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone 5s


----------



## Surfrider

Fire99 said:


> Great choice- Mine says hi!
> 
> View attachment 1539659


Your FJ looks awesome, Dave. It's probably the nicest one I've seen. Love the brush guard, roof rack w/ wind deflector (or whatever you call it). Very cool.


----------



## Fire99

Surfrider said:


> Your FJ looks awesome, Dave. It's probably the nicest one I've seen. Love the brush guard, roof rack w/ wind deflector (or whatever you call it). Very cool.


Thanks- my wife had to have it, so I couldn't resist adding a few touches myself just like switching watch bands

Sent from my iPhone 5s


----------



## omegaSMP300

New to the forums but thought I would add mine to this gem of a thread.

2011 911 Targa 4s, 2000 Mercedes S430, and for sale is my 2011 335i.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

omegaSMP300 said:


> New to the forums but thought I would add mine to this gem of a thread.
> 
> 2011 911 Targa 4s, 2000 Mercedes S430, and for sale is my 2011 335i.


Post some pics so we can get those Toyotas off the page


----------



## omegaSMP300

justbecauseIcan said:


> Post some pics so we can get those Toyotas off the page


Here is the Targa.


----------



## gnuyork

This broke last summer and has been sitting for about 10 months; but now all fixed up. Sorry about the messy garage. I tried an artsy vignette to mask the clutter.


----------



## Surfrider

gnuyork said:


> ...Sorry about the messy garage. I tried an artsy vignette to mask the clutter.
> 
> View attachment 1541809


It worked. You can't even see the mess on my computer screen 

Nice Elise, by the way.


----------



## Surfrider

omegaSMP300 said:


> New to the forums but thought I would add mine to this gem of a thread.


2011 911 Targa 4s

Siiiiiiiiick!


----------



## omegaSMP300

Surfrider said:


> 2011 911 Targa 4s
> 
> Siiiiiiiiick!


Thanks! She's great fun.


----------



## Mark355

Happy to post in here with my two favorite things. Today is two weeks with my black SMPc. Much longer with my beloved s2k.


----------



## DocJekl

Blasting around today in the G35x


----------



## watchvaultnyc

Funny how sometimes your choice in watches reflects your choice in cars.

2002 MR2 Spyder, bought in 2006. The "fun" car. I found "Betsy" in Los Angeles. Super perfect condition from the previous owner. Coughed up some cash and bought it from him on the spot. Then drove it all the way back home to NYC. Like buying watches in the sellers forum, I put in more scratches on it the 1st 4 weeks vs the previous owner in his 4 years of ownership. The long road trip made me start my own business - custom fitted luggage for roadsters Custom Fitted Car Luggage for Roadsters - RoadtripLuggage.com

The hardtop was not available in the USA, had to bring it in from the UK









2008 Infiniti EX35. Because you can't load a bike on a mid-engined roadster. Purchased at the height of the Great Recession when the world was falling apart and dealerships were practically giving cars away. A steal at 35% off MSRP.


----------



## peetee

Here's mine - Mercedes Benz A Class (2014 year of manufacture)


----------



## jwalther

Car #4 for me in this thread. . .04 Sapphire Black Metallic 330i ZHP, MT. My son and I flew into Newark, picked up the car, and caught a Yankees game before driving 700 miles home.


----------



## peetee

jwalther said:


> Car #4 for me in this thread. . .04 Sapphire Black Metallic 330i ZHP, MT. My son and I flew into Newark, picked up the car, and caught a Yankees game before driving 700 miles home.


Hi JWather
I've gotta admit, there's something timeless about the styling of the 3 Series BMWs, such as yours. The new styling just doesn't compare as nicely. I know that's only my opinion, but I'd be very proud to own your convertible. Nice colour, too!


----------



## jwalther

peetee said:


> Hi JWather
> I've gotta admit, there's something timeless about the styling of the 3 Series BMWs, such as yours. The new styling just doesn't compare as nicely. I know that's only my opinion, but I'd be very proud to own your convertible. Nice colour, too!


Totally agree. I think the mid 90s-mid 00s was the golden era of BMW design. I previously owned both a 7 Series and a 5 Series from that generation, and I had to complete the trifecta!


----------



## kscarrol

Here's my car, 2011 M3...


----------



## HiggsBoson

Hmm, my wife says I drive her up the wall. :roll:


----------



## chili555

kscarrol said:


> Here's my car, 2011 M3...


Love the ZCP wheels!


----------



## MikeCfromLI

2 of min like my watches I like manual


----------



## justwatchme

jwalther said:


> Car #4 for me in this thread. . .04 Sapphire Black Metallic 330i ZHP, MT. My son and I flew into Newark, picked up the car, and caught a Yankees game before driving 700 miles home.


Reminds me of my old one... beautiful car, congrats and enjoy it!!


----------



## powboyz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sperandeo

I drive a yellow Jeep Wrangler....and I love it!!!!


----------



## Baciu91

Mercedes A Class








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hansomegq67

My two rides....


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

Acura TSX Technology package, but thinking about trading it in for the VW Touareg.


----------



## RCR_III

Shelby GT500 is my daily driver. Love the raw power of a muscle car.


----------



## billyp7718

jwalther said:


> Car #4 for me in this thread. . .04 Sapphire Black Metallic 330i ZHP, MT. My son and I flew into Newark, picked up the car, and caught a Yankees game before driving 700 miles home.


Had a 330i sedan zhp back in 03. One of the best all around sport sedans I have ever driven.









Just picked this guy up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjgreen

My baby

Always loved this shape of 3 series since I was in my teens so as soon as s decent spec low milage one came up I travelled the 800 mile round trip to collet it.


----------



## Muffnbluff

My fourth BMW, a 2012 335is:


----------



## crowdedhouse

My BMW 330d


----------



## rackness

^^^^ yeah the car is ok, but what a view! Simply stunning!


----------



## The Producer




----------



## Mojo31

Mojo31 said:


> Now that I'm an owner, I'll have to add mine.
> 
> This -
> View attachment 1237449
> 
> 
> And, this -
> View attachment 1237450
> 
> 
> And, sometimes this -
> View attachment 1237451


To update, the white one on top got traded for this:


----------



## kscarrol

Posted this in the Dive Watch forum. The M3 is my toy but here is my wife's toy, a 1974 2002 Tii. The inca orange goes well with my new PO...


----------



## Mathew J

My wife got something new this year though I drive it on weekends


----------



## Slowturbo

kscarrol said:


> Posted this in the Dive Watch forum. The M3 is my toy but here is my wife's toy, a 1974 2002 Tii. The inca orange goes well with my new PO...
> 
> View attachment 1570629
> View attachment 1570630


Beautiful 2002. I figured I would contribute, as I ordered my first Omega and love cars just as much as watches! Here is a pic of my e30 and my 2011 328 daily (both are gone now, as I have moved into Philly and have no need for a car anymore :-(). The red car in the photos is my brother's e39 m5.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Just picked this up yesterday.


----------



## OmegaSea21

BMW X-5 here, photos to come later


----------



## DjKre8

I drive this

But most of the year it looks like










And










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCeee

4 series GranCoupe MSport


----------



## Mojo31

Mojo31 said:


> To update, the white one on top got traded for this:
> 
> View attachment 1570205


That, goes with this -



Both sit inside this -


----------



## WYATTSRIDE

My weekend fun ride.

1985 Porsche 928S


----------



## GrouchoM

WYATTSRIDE said:


> My weekend fun ride.
> 
> 1985 Porsche 928S


The 928 (all of its variants) has been my lingering dream car since I was in college in the early '80s.


----------



## WYATTSRIDE

GrouchoM said:


> The 928 (all of its variants) has been my lingering dream car since I was in college in the early '80s.


My dream also, that came true about 5 years ago. This car is a beast!


----------



## Mojo31

WYATTSRIDE said:


> My dream also, that came true about 5 years ago. This car is a beast!


Hard to find nice examples of the 928 these days. Great car!


----------



## WYATTSRIDE

Mojo31 said:


> Hard to find nice examples of the 928 these days. Great car!


True. But you have a huge group of them in the DFW area. Thanks.

One more pic and I'm done....Sorry


----------



## GrouchoM

WYATTSRIDE said:


> True. But you have a huge group of them in the DFW area. Thanks.
> 
> One more pic and I'm done....Sorry


Please...no need to apologize. Sadly, there's a dearth of nice ones like yours up North of Boston.


----------



## Shell77

Great thread!
A couple of shots taken today. Dull day and iPhone used.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjse7en

Here's my pairing ;-)


----------



## tlp

kscarrol said:


> Here's my car, 2011 M3...


Looking good Ken :-d


----------



## Gismo

My umpteenth Mini


----------



## billr

Nice looking Mini.


----------



## kscarrol

tlp said:


> Looking good Ken :-d


Thanks Terry! ;-) Didn't realize you were active here though I am not surprised... New to Omega myself but really enjoy my Planet Ocean XL!


----------



## kits73

I take the train wherever I go. Here's my grocery getter.


----------



## stissot

Mine:









Hers:


----------



## DocJekl

Just bought a 2015 Subaru Forester Turbo XT last week.


----------



## Seamaster GMT

Saw quite a few nice BMW's in this thread, but need to see a few more Audi's.


----------



## ddldave

I ride a Trek bike or sometimes my K2 rollerblades.


----------



## StreetSpeed

Too much BMW in this thread!!

Daily Driver:


Race Car:


Tow vehicle. Actually towed the Corvette home from Maryland after getting a new tranny in a huge blizzard in November. This truck is a monster.


----------



## DocJekl

larryganz said:


> Just bought a 2015 Subaru Forester Turbo XT last week.


No love for the Subaru?


----------



## ssr1863

larryganz said:


> No love for the Subaru?


Much love, esp from it's ancestor here in Kenya


----------



## neal.jy

Here's mine!


----------



## Mystro




----------



## DDHLeigh

My 450H:


----------



## RCR_III

Beautiful. Waiting on my RS5 myself.


Mojo31 said:


> That, goes with this -
> 
> 
> 
> Both sit inside this -


----------



## 379CID

I just bought this Porsche 911 Turbo. It's a 996 generation car in Polar Silver. Notable options are the factory Aerokit and the X50 Power Kit. The Power Kit features the bigger turbos and intercoolers from the GT2.


----------



## JJH

Here's my 335i


----------



## powboyz

More carbon than F1 car and fast....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant

^^^ NICE!! What gruppo?


----------



## Rob Roberts

I gotta get a better car I am guessing from these wonderful cars you guys have!!


----------



## powboyz

Sram red..


----------



## Kevin C

My '14 Subaru Outback. Don't mind me being silly; this pose makes more sense in the context of what my friend and I were doing that day: she fell and slid down on her butt, and showed off the massive mud stain on her butt


----------



## gnuyork

powboyz said:


> More carbon than F1 car and fast....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, that's drool worthy.


----------



## Enzymer

i wear a PO and danger is my middle name


----------



## GrouchoM

Enzymer said:


> i... and danger is my middle name


That's an untraditional name. Were your parents hippies?


----------



## erreeffe

Have a good one b-)









Ciaooo, :-d
R


----------



## Ric Capucho

Porsche 997 Carrera S so everyone can see I'm a wanker, not just suspect it.

Ric


----------



## paulmlemay

I have a 1964 Seamaster DeVille and a Constellation. Drive a huge old diesel mercedes nickname the Bismark. http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y271/plemay/300SDL.jpg


----------



## paulmlemay

http://s7.photobucket.com/component...plemay/constellation_restored_zpsad496c02.jpg


----------



## paulmlemay

http://s7.photobucket.com/component...plemay/constellation_restored_zpsad496c02.jpg


----------



## Statick

Some recent pictures of this Omega owner's vehicle...


----------



## anatomydoctor

My rides:


----------



## Henry T

Honda CRZ Hybrid.


----------



## Buzz224

One Speedmaster owner I knew drove a UPS truck. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman

anatomydoctor said:


> My rides:
> View attachment 1704266
> View attachment 1704274
> View attachment 1704306


Can I ask what the first car is? I don't recognize it, looks great.

Thanks


----------



## nick_sixx

Brisman said:


> Can I ask what the first car is? I don't recognize it, looks great.
> 
> Thanks


It's a current model Corvette in a colour called Lime Rock (I believe). A friend's dad just got one and it is amazing


----------



## Brisman

nick_sixx said:


> It's a current model Corvette in a colour called Lime Rock (I believe). A friend's dad just got one and it is amazing


Thanks mate, it's a looker.


----------



## rudeney

Statick said:


> Some recent pictures of this Omega owner's vehicle...


Nice FJ, I try to get off road as much as I can too


----------



## Statick

rudeney said:


> Nice FJ, I try to get off road as much as I can too


Awesome! Any modifications to yours? Where is it that you went off-roading in these pictures?


----------



## rudeney

Statick said:


> Awesome! Any modifications to yours? Where is it that you went off-roading in these pictures?


This was at Inskip Point, the island you can see across the water is Fraser Island. She is stock as a rock and does the job without breaking a sweat, even been out in the mud too at Mt Mee and does it with ease.


----------



## googleg

Volvo XC90 - the perfect family car.


----------



## NYWatchFan

97 M3 Sedan Manual tranny


----------



## anatomydoctor

Brisman said:


> Can I ask what the first car is? I don't recognize it, looks great.
> 
> Thanks


It is a manual, 7-speed, 2014 Corvette Stingray. The color is Limerock green and it has a kalahari leather interior. Horsepower with the dual mode exhaust is 460. It is my second Vette and far improved over the first. The Harley is a 1997 Superglide and the Porsche is a 2006 Carrera S cabriolet.


----------



## Lee71

Honda CBR600RR!


----------



## Cosmo M3

NYWatchFan said:


> 97 M3 Sedan Manual tranny


nice hellrot

i used to own a 99 E36 M3 coupe in Cosmo


----------



## bigmac3161

Golf mk7R after a wash and wax


----------



## The Woodman

2013 BMW 335is Conv. And for winter a 2013 Honda Ridgeline


----------



## Redrick123

I ride this 
BMW R1200 GSA WC TE 
Oh And a Landrover Discovery


----------



## Sten84

New car. (Well to me)


----------



## Seamasterseal

I drive a 2006 4Runner


----------



## Crabtree

A few things, but this one among them for the past 32 years...collecting some acknowledgement at the 2014 Legends of the Autobahn event in Monterey, CA

..


----------



## logan2z

My daily driver


----------



## base615

I've got a horrific cursed Mazda 3 with a big dent along the side where I scraped it against a pillar in the car park the other day. After 20 years of no issues, I bought this thing and I've had no end of bad luck with it:

1. I had a massive accident when avoiding someone about to hit me which should have written it off after the cops visited me in hospital and said they couldn't believe I was still alive. The insurance company fixed it at $1000 less than the cost of a new Mazda 3?!?!?!

2. Going round a corner about 3 months later and the steering failed, causing the car to mount the kerb and hit a pedestrian, luckily very slightly and he was alright. Mazda said the diagnostics were indicating that the part had not been replaced after the crash so I complained through my lawyer to the insurance company. Mazda suddenly changed their tune and accepted a faulty part but told me off the record that the insurance company had leaned on them.

3. 2 people have driven into it while parked by the side of the road.

4. 12 months of no issues

5. I hit the car park pillar - This one was my fault

My friends call it the death mobile and refuse lifts from me. I will probably fix this scrape and trade it in for something else as I'm sick of it. Not a car guy, just want something not too expensive to get around that isn't going to kill me. I don't mind the Toyota 86 though, might get one of them.


----------



## Slant

base615 said:


> I don't mind the Toyota 86 though, might get one of them.


YESSS! 86 all the way!


----------



## tatty0269

Here is my collection

1981 - Land Rover 109, Series 3, Ex British Army
1959 - Daimler Ferret, Ex British Army
1975 - Land Rover 101, Ex British Army

1932 - Talbot AV105 - Like my speedy originally owned by my father

Please note the Hurricane is not mine !!


----------



## Ditchers

My big cat:


----------



## Dokbrick

tatty0269 said:


> Here is my collection
> 
> 1981 - Land Rover 109, Series 3, Ex British Army
> 1959 - Daimler Ferret, Ex British Army
> 1975 - Land Rover 101, Ex British Army
> 
> 1932 - Talbot AV105 - Like my speedy originally owned by my father
> 
> Please note the Hurricane is not mine !!


That Daimler Ferret is just incredible! I'm a big fan of AFVs and tanks. I hope to someday own something along those lines. Very impressive.


----------



## eschantra

People on this forum have some seriously nice rides. Here's mine.

SCCA autocross ride:








Daily beater:








Wrist:


----------



## erekose

Tokyo Metro


----------



## anonymousmoose

Slant said:


> YESSS! 86 all the way!


friend has one of them, in white too. Nice car!


----------



## omegagmt

Really uncomfortable to drive.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveh98

I drive a 2014 Jeep Altitude, gave my fiancé my 2012 jeep grand Cherokee and we have a 2000 GTS ACR viper.


----------



## redisburning

logan2z said:


> My daily driver


yeah buddy...


----------



## shadow102

2013 mazdaspeed3, gets me to my camping trips decently quick


----------



## jimpio94

93 Ducati ss


----------



## jimpio94

note one of my shepherds bottom left


----------



## Mystro

My every day ride is a luxury truck. New Laramie 4x4 Crew 3.92 LSD, Sunroof, etc...every option.





































Playing in the snow..


----------



## V-Series

My V-series Caddy 6 speed manual, and my 1964 Chevy II.


----------



## Doc_1

A patient of mine surprised me with this photo when i was cruising Woodward, he knew my shelby from outside the office.

View attachment 2540682


View attachment 2540690


View attachment 2540698


View attachment 2540746


I went to the Romeo plant where they make the engines of shelby and it was tough to get in (3 weeks to get the permission..???) they (Bob and Vito) signed my car's manual, with it is the permission to get in.

Every engine is made by two proud makers and they stamp the engine with their names &#8230;.
The smile was on their face worth a lot when they saw the whole product parking in front of them with a humble owner that admires their work.
BOB to the right and Vito to the left of that humble owner.

View attachment 2540786


My other cars are explorer and elantra.

R.I.P. Shelby&#8230;..A true legend.


----------



## anonymousmoose

New addition... to help Mrs Anonymousmoose learn to drive










I think it suits this watch best dont you?


----------



## serdvd6

2013 BMW 335is


----------



## absenth

and


----------



## jhericurls

kjse7en said:


> Here's my pairing ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1585175


What is the strap on the PO?


----------



## Chris2152

Snapshot of mine. 2005 Saab 9-5 Aero. Very good cruiser, if a tad thirsty!


----------



## dfiled

My ride.


----------



## cpsomas

2013 Focus ST









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13

Traded in my fun 2003 911 Targa last year for a more practical Mercedes ML350 4MATIC, but I've been enjoying the Mercedes more than I expected.


----------



## bk201

I've never had a lot of money growing up. So flashy cars and watches have always been out of my reach.
Only now have I been able to work (damn hard) towards a small collection of watches and a 'nice' car. 

Currently driving a Lexus IS220d from early 2008, and a vintage seamaster from '54.
They both run smoothly and keep me tiding away.

Life is not much fun without anything to dream about and to work towards.


----------



## justsomedude

Just picked up my first high end watch on Saturday. A classic speedy pro, new ref.
Sitting in my 1990 300CE


----------



## MattyMac

2007 BMW M6 V10, sorry it's a picture with my Tudor. About to trade it in soon....The car not the watch....;-)


----------



## ksrao_74




----------



## Patrick333

cpsomas said:


> 2013 Focus ST
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, but mine is a 2014 Focus ST in Tangerine Scream:


----------



## RLROCK

Here's one of mine:


----------



## WindMe

2013 Fiat 500 Abarth for me.


----------



## Haddock

Previous Alfa Romeo 159. At the time being Mercedes B.


----------



## Mathew J

Patrick333 said:


> Same here, but mine is a 2014 Focus ST in Tangerine Scream:
> 
> View attachment 2848362


I love the Focus ST and the new RS, if I didn't need a trunk big enough for golf clubs and I was thin enough for the recaros I would have bought one


----------



## Mathew J

Here is my latest, cadillac ATS 2.0 Turbo Luxury edition, love the handling when compared to my old car


----------



## Mathew J

Shell77 said:


> Great thread!
> A couple of shots taken today. Dull day and iPhone used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely love this photo


----------



## ssr1863

New arrival today, just for fun...


----------



## jpm7791

Picked it up Saturday. I too have laughed at all the new BMW models 4-door coupes, 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,X,i, etc. But this car is great! 428i Gran Coupe. 4-door "coupe" on a 3-series chassis, but lower and wider stance, AND it is a disguised hatchback, so I can throw my dog in the back and go to the lake! SUV practicality with sport sedan styling and handling. Great car.


----------



## kjse7en

Reliving an interesting thread.

Here's mine...


----------



## PunkJr

my weekend family cruiser


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## watchmetwo

MB CLS Shootingbrake









Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Simon G

2014 330d. After having three previous 330i coupes I had to get a 4 door diesel for child access and company car tax reasons respectively. 

Planning to say sod it for next car and go back to petrol as I don't like the diesel noise 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryBusa

My 3 mental machines


----------



## don 65

65 mustang fastback and 68 vw karman ghia


----------



## GTTIME

don 65 said:


> View attachment 5186002
> 65 mustang fastback and 68 vw karman ghia


Nice! I have a 67 GT Fastback w/ a 390.


----------



## thestrapguy




----------



## Ursus

Not my car but this exact car:


----------



## jor2daje

Sorry if this is a bit of an old thread but it's pretty fascinating to me and I wanted to share.

Daily: 1999 BMW Mcoupe







I understand the disdain for so many BMW's but I think I've found one that's quirky enough to avoid much of the BMW stigma.

Dealer model with my speedy mark 40, keeps me company at work. 








Project: 1963 Morris Mini 850 (and a raleigh folding twenty)








very interesting thread


----------



## v8chrono

PunkJr said:


> my weekend family cruiser


A superb 300bhp limo, next best thing to a 450 6.9 - It looks like a professional photograph, did you commission this?


----------



## hpowders

My new BMW 228i Coupe compliments my Omega Speedy Pro very nicely.


----------



## neal.jy

Here's mine - Audi RS5 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Producer

jor2daje said:


> Daily: 1999 BMW Mcoupe
> View attachment 6390761


I've wanted one of those for a long time. Hard to find one these days, and the prices just keep climbing. Yours looks great.

I get my S52 pleasure, and track fun from the blue one. When the weather is nice, the black one.


----------



## arcadelt

There is no correlation between my Omega's and my rides, other than they all originate from Europe.


----------



## masbret

I am driving an inexpensive 2009 Toyota Corolla, takes me to and back from work. I think my watches are now pretty much worth more than my car!


----------



## Monocrom

masbret said:


> I am driving an inexpensive 2009 Toyota Corolla, takes me to and back from work. I think my watches are now pretty much worth more than my car!


You wouldn't be the first WIS to have that problem. :-!


----------



## Darth Pineapple

This would be mine.

Pineapple

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## malik713

I just got my Omega today but I drive an Audi A6










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevend101

If there were only to marques left on earth with one being a BMW and the other being the Sinclair C5, I would go for the Sinclair. Compared to the plastics on a BMW the 1985 Sinclair is just so superior. BMW make the worst value for money cars on the market today. The Sinclair would probably also handle better.


----------



## mustogt00

neal.jy said:


> Here's mine - Audi RS5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:-!:-! so awesome. I love my B8 S4


----------



## BobmG8

With my job, I just took delivery of a new Ford Escape Titanium free company car complete with a gas card. You just can't beat that. I figure the savings allowed me to purchase my new AT.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

arcadelt said:


> View attachment 6403881


Never seen that color before on the GTI - is it a custom paint-job or (still) a standard offering from VW in your country?

The MKV GTI is a fabulous car; ours (Reflex Silver, 5 doors) is almost 9 years now with 125,000 miles on the clock - still running very strong, though.
Like masbret mentioned, I think that several of my watches are also more valuable than the car ......


----------



## d.b.cooper1

Hi ,


----------



## Civilguy007

I like variety. I don't have the income nor the garage space for multiple cars. Plus I only get to "wear" my ride for about 1 hour per day. My 11+ watches fit nicely on my dresser and I can wear one all 24 hours.

But car badges do say alot about the driver. Here's my badge.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Civilguy007 said:


> I like variety. I don't have the income nor the garage space for multiple cars. Plus I only get to "wear" my ride for about 1 hour per day. My 11+ watches fit nicely on my dresser and I can wear one all 24 hours.
> 
> But car badges do say alot about the driver. Here's my badge.
> 
> View attachment 6440505
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I think a body shop can apply some sort of glue that bonds bumper material. I've seen people sand and paint it. Might want to check into it. That tape has to be a PITA unless you live where there's not much rain.


----------



## MattyMac

No Frills 2015 Pickup Truck.. Registered as one of my business' vehicles.


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Civilguy007

Robotaz said:


> ...That tape has to be a PITA unless you live where there's not much rain.


Thanks for advise. Reader's Digest version of story: Son (new driver) wrecks bumper. Bumper cover flaps in wind while highway driving. Wife solves problem by tearing off cover. Wife duct tapes bumper cover back together, figuring her fix looks better than no fix. I keep thinking I should get that fixed, but too busy perusing watch web site...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmb1975

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Bonedeedo

This goes nicely with my Speedy and my Seamaster


----------



## rwbenjey

2003 Infiniti G35


----------



## Brett.Lenoble

My 2012 Boss 302 and 2012 Audi A6 3.0T Premium Plus


----------



## BrandonR

2015 Jeep SRT


----------



## igorneus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathew J

Patrick333 said:


> Same here, but mine is a 2014 Focus ST in Tangerine Scream:
> 
> View attachment 2848362
> 
> 
> View attachment 2848370


If I wasn't so fat or I didn't need to have the golf clubs with the trunk closed and the seats up I'd own one of these but those Recaros were tight...super nice though.


----------



## Mspeedster

The Porsche has been constant for the last 9 years, it's the watches that rotate between my Omega Speedy, Rolex Sub, Tag Heuer Monaco "Gulf Racing" and a few others... :-d


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## noyboy

R32


----------



## noyboy

Mystro said:


> My every day ride is a luxury truck. New Laramie 4x4 Crew 3.92 LSD, Sunroof, etc...every option. Playing in the snow..


 love it!!


----------



## DocJekl

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from a Payphone


NO WAY I'm driving a Forester Turbo XT and you're driving that? Well, at least my watch collection is worth more than twice what the car cost me...


----------



## mharris660




----------



## Myth76

mharris660 said:


> View attachment 6790674
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I drive a chevy volt. Considering a used cayman. You like it?


----------



## davidbuckden

My first car - small oval '55 Beetle. Bright Red, it cost me £75 in 1969.

My current car - 2014 Up! Move

Brand loyalty.

As with my watches:

1944 30T2

2013 Speedmaster 3570.50


----------



## JonS1967

davidbuckden said:


> My first car - small oval '55 Beetle. Bright Red, it cost me £75 in 1969.
> 
> My current car - 2014 Up! Move
> 
> Brand loyalty.
> 
> As with my watches:
> 
> 1944 30T2
> 
> 2013 Speedmaster 3570.50


Love the oval window!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

larryganz said:


> NO WAY I'm driving a Forester Turbo XT and you're driving that? Well, at least my watch collection is worth more than twice what the car cost me...


Lol. Your watch collection is worth 100 times mine. You have great taste and class.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Silvertouran

My Skoda Octavia.


----------



## mharris660

Yes, very much so! The mid-engine handles really well. There is a year and engine you should steer clear of. It's before 2008 and it's the M96 engine with the EMS bearing. Anything after that is fine. You'll see much cheaper prices on the M96 engine equipped cars though. Mine is the newer enging, the M97.


Myth76 said:


> mharris660 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6790674
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I drive a chevy volt. Considering a used cayman. You like it?
Click to expand...


----------



## dbrumbach

1991 - BMW M5 (e34 series, last of the hand made ones), & 1975 Yamaha RD350 2 stroke twin.


----------



## kclax44

Here's my current car:
















And my former:


----------



## KS1144

Jaguar XF.


----------



## unimatrixzer0

2016 Audi SQ5


----------



## 1911 man

I mostly drive the company car, which currently is a Chevrolet Impala. I own a Honda Pilot, and I hope someday to buy a Jeep Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon.


----------



## Control187

While I only own a vintage Omega Seamaster 30, and not sure if that qualifies me as an Omega owner, I drive intermittently:
- 2011 Honda Pilot Touring (when the nanny doesn't have it)
- 2008 BMW X3 (when the wife doesn't have it)
- 2003 BMW e46 325i

The Pilot is the only one of the bunch that will fit the toddler and the twins. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwk1




----------



## awildermode




----------



## alfista

Alfa Giulietta QV!


----------



## KayGee

2014 Cadillac CTS Coupe









2012 BMW K1600GTL


----------



## Brewersprts

Brand new Omega owner here.

And here is some of my junk.


----------



## Mrxnyc

My new Omega is still with FedEx  my transport is NYC's finest MTA/subway


----------



## billyp7718

2013 328i - daily
1999 M3 - Weekender 37k miles
My son cleaning up his 2015 mini vette 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Myth76

Control187 said:


> While I only own a vintage Omega Seamaster 30, and not sure if that qualifies me as an Omega owner, I drive intermittently:
> - 2011 Honda Pilot Touring (when the nanny doesn't have it)
> - 2008 BMW X3 (when the wife doesn't have it)
> - 2003 BMW e46 325i
> 
> The Pilot is the only one of the bunch that will fit the toddler and the twins.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LoL of course your an Omega owner brother!


----------



## NoleenELT

NoleenELT said:


> And my weekend fun (if I didn't post it before):


Since this post, I sold both cars. I now have a 15 Civic Si daily driver, and I got this car a bit over a year ago:


----------



## The Producer

billyp7718 said:


> 2013 328i - daily
> 1999 M3 - Weekender 37k miles
> My son cleaning up his 2015 mini vette
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Super weird - I'm not a big poster on any forums, but I just complimented this car on BF the other day. Suddenly - here's the same poster. Nice pick up fellow estoril owner.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## Robotaz

^^^ I hope you have decent roads. I had to get 18"s on mine because I was so worried about beating me and the car to death. I love the 20"s though. And I love the yellow. It was tough choosing between it and red.


----------



## billyp7718

The Producer said:


> Super weird - I'm not a big poster on any forums, but I just complimented this car on BF the other day. Suddenly - here's the same poster. Nice pick up fellow estoril owner.


Haha small world

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

NoleenELT said:


> Since this post, I sold both cars. I now have a 15 Civic Si daily driver, and I got this car a bit over a year ago:


Man I love that 911

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sewer

Last pic is awesome. Proud Daddy!



billyp7718 said:


> 2013 328i - daily
> 1999 M3 - Weekender 37k miles
> My son cleaning up his 2015 mini vette
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

Great rides on this thread!

Technically I don't own a car but a company's "borrowed" one...

So my 4 years old gray VW Passat wagon:










Tomorrow will be replaced by something completely different and exciting as...

(Drums...)

....a new gray VW Passat wagon!


----------



## NoleenELT

billyp7718 said:


> Man I love that 911
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!!


----------



## eacast

My babies.. Audi A5 Cabrio 2.0T and Cayenne Turbo. Both lots of fun


----------



## Buckeye Rangeman

Nice white Cayenne, mine says hello from the dark side....


----------



## OtMiEmGeA

Not mine but same colour and make, 2011 Scion xB.


----------



## kennedyusmc

2012 S5 - Last year of the V8 6 spd. Beast.


----------



## av8rp

New obsession...


----------



## saf1040




----------



## tumbling_dice12

Subaru Legacy. Watches are my only expensive hobby


----------



## semiotech

noyboy said:


> R32


I still like these better than the new Rs.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooncraze

Right hand drive Subaru GC8 STi and BMW 335i  I love cars as much as watches!


----------



## mjoranga




----------



## HEDHNTR

Nice cars!


----------



## TheITGuy

An old picture, there's been some work done since, but still one of my favorites.


----------



## greygoosestr8

Honda Pilot


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

TheITGuy said:


> An old picture, there's been some work done since, but still one of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 6891506

















Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheITGuy

Wisconsin Proud said:


> View attachment 6892442
> View attachment 6892458
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Hey a fellow Miata owner! Just made my day, and I love the color.


----------



## nick_sixx

TheITGuy said:


> Hey a fellow Miata owner! Just made my day, and I love the color.












Fellow MX-5 owner checking in.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## base615

Another MX-5 owner checking in. I have one (almost exactly) like this:


----------



## 121traffic

2015 Lexus GS350 F-Sport AWD.





























Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheITGuy

With all the MX-5 owners, we need an Omega owner's Miata club.


----------



## awildermode

HEDHNTR said:


> Nice cars!


Yeah? Well, wait until I post a picture* of my stock 2004 Honda Civic.

*I have yet to take a photo, because it is totally not photo-worthy.


----------



## auditd0rk

'12 Audi A4.


----------



## MojoHand69

'13 Audi A4 - '12 Ducati Monster Evo


----------



## auditd0rk

Looks like I can post pics now -- '12 Audi A4:


----------



## Mooncraze




----------



## Slant

^^^ Your *plate* doesn't match your *colour* :-d


----------



## MHe225

One more: it's an older picture, but we still have -and enjoy- our '01 Miata









How time flies - we got this car as a 10th anniversary gift to ourselves. Our 25th is coming up in just over 2 months .... 
Not planning any big or fancy gifts / presents to mark the occasion; maybe an oil change :-d


----------



## gundamzero

Not as fancy as you guys, but I never have been a car guy.


----------



## eacast

my other baby just coming out of a paint job.


----------



## LivingTheDream

2006 Bimmer 325xi


----------



## Bender.Folder

not mine but exact same paint and rims. Nothing fancy but trusty good old golf mk4 with older tdi engine without all the anti poluting fuss, rides well and isnt thirsty.

I'm almost in the category 'my watches are worth more than my car'  .

Some nice wheels in this thread !


----------



## illini675

The other money pit of a hobby!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ SMOKEY

Hi guys - new and excited member - waiting for my SMP to arrive.

This is a thread I can relate to in the mean time though

BMW E36 - His







M-Benz C300 - Hers


----------



## RedHerringHack

2012 Infiniti G37xS and 2012 Suzuki Hayabusa LE


----------



## j_s_martin

I feel outclassed here but, I'll throw my hat in anyways:

'89 Mustang
Honda Ridgeline
Volvo s80


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ I like those coupes.


----------



## Brewersprts

Love my Range Rover Supercharged and thought this was a cool shot.


----------



## unlewser

toyota tacoma


----------



## marcallain

I like human powered stuff ;-)


----------



## dobbermn

marcallain said:


> I like human powered stuff ;-)
> 
> View attachment 7005898


Now that's a good ride!


----------



## Second Time

A new model since my last post but unfortunately it still has the same problem, lack of use.


----------



## Mathew J

j_s_martin said:


> I feel outclassed here but, I'll throw my hat in anyways:
> 
> '89 Mustang
> Honda Ridgeline
> Volvo s80
> 
> View attachment 6997834


notchback!


----------



## daveh98

Well I think I posted back on September 1st 2015 or about in the 160ish page of this thread my 2000 GTS ACR. It has since been replaced with a 2015 Viper GT with the upgraded lightweight Sidewinder II black wheels and 18 speaker Harmon Kardon sound system. I really miss the 2000 ACR. It was paid for, enjoyed for 6.5 years and just a timeless and beautiful design. However my wife really wanted more creature comforts and you just don't get that with the old Gen II Vipers. The AC was broken and very expensive to fix and it needed constant maintenance so we wanted a warranty car.
View attachment 7271714
View attachment 7271722
View attachment 7271738


----------



## littlemissGTO

2015 Canyon. This was my husband's truck. Sadly he passed a way just a couple of weeks ago. It's now my daily.

My 2010 Avalanche the day I picked it up from the dealership.








[/UR]
My fun car: 2006 Pontiac GTO.


----------



## Daveycrocket

My current three:

Honda S2000, Lexus IS250, Audi A4 Quattro

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker

marcallain said:


> I like human powered stuff ;-)


My man! Here is my commuter.


----------



## CTS-V

littlemissGTO said:


> My fun car: 2006 Pontiac GTO.


^^^very nice! Does the GTO have the LS2 6.0L?

Looks like you have a Corsa Exhaust as well?


----------



## Aquavit

You can't drive your house but you can live in your car ..................


----------



## littlemissGTO

CTS-V said:


> ^^^very nice! Does the GTO have the LS2 6.0L?
> 
> Looks like you have a Corsa Exhaust as well?


Thank you. When I bought it, it had a 6.0L now it has a 6.6L. I had to rebuild the engine after someone else did some questionable engine work for me. The new build took me 3 months to complete. Yes, I did all of the engine machine work as well as the new tune. I figured since I bought Kooks long tube headers as well as their mid pipes, I'd go with their Street Screamer exhaust. She's not as nasty as I'd like, but it's most certainly fast enough to get me into a lot of trouble real fast. I plan on having a twin turbo kit installed in the near future.


----------



## Robotaz

littlemissGTO said:


> This was my husband's truck. Sadly he passed a way just a couple of weeks ago.




It's difficult to think of exactly what to say, but I can tell you that I'm very sorry for your loss.

I hope the process into the next phase of your life goes smoothly, and that you have abundant health and happiness.


----------



## littlemissGTO

Robotaz said:


> It's difficult to think of exactly what to say, but I can tell you that I'm very sorry for your loss.
> 
> I hope the process into the next phase of your life goes smoothly, and that you have abundant health and happiness.


Thank you. I am still in shock and just taking life one hour at a time right now. I'm told with time, life gets a bit easier. We will see.  I do know that another Omega purchase is going to happen in the next week or so. Maybe that will help keep my spirits high.


----------



## Robotaz

littlemissGTO said:


> Thank you. I am still in shock and just taking life one hour at a time right now. I'm told with time, life gets a bit easier. We will see.  I do know that another Omega purchase is going to happen in the next week or so. Maybe that will help keep my spirits high.


I find myself saying this a lot these days. Not sure if it's because I meet more and more people, or if it's because I'm just getting older.

Maybe it's already been said, but you have to remember that every day the painful memories slowly become happy memories. That's the light at the end of the tunnel.

Hey, you also have a bunch of people on here waiting to see this awesome Omega! Can't wait!


----------



## MHe225

littlemissGTO said:


> Thank you. I am still in shock and just taking life one hour at a time right now. I'm told with time, life gets a bit easier. We will see.  I do know that another Omega purchase is going to happen in the next week or so. Maybe that will help keep my spirits high.


Sorry to hear about your husband, Miss GTO - I do sense he has left a huge void in your life. That emptiness can not be filled with stuff which only gives a quick and short-lived fix and high. People, memories and (life) goals are what will carry you through. Been there myself, unfortunately, at a way too young age.

I will not offer words of advice - that's way too personal and what worked for me may not work for you (and vice versa). But you're not alone - always willing to listen and talk and I bet many more are too. Just say the word.


----------



## sirlordcomic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

littlemissGTO said:


> 2015 Canyon. This was my husband's truck. Sadly he passed a way just a couple of weeks ago. It's now my daily.


Oh, sorry. My condolences.


----------



## kwk1

sirlordcomic said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait, is that a new Bond car? Changes color so it can't be tracked down!


----------



## kwk1

littlemissGTO said:


> Thank you. I am still in shock and just taking life one hour at a time right now. I'm told with time, life gets a bit easier. We will see.  I do know that another Omega purchase is going to happen in the next week or so. Maybe that will help keep my spirits high.


Sorry about your loss, life will get better. Love the GTO.


----------



## Monocrom

littlemissGTO said:


> 2015 Canyon. This was my husband's truck. Sadly he passed a way just a couple of weeks ago. It's now my daily.


Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShineyDave

2011 Audi S4 Avant, 3.0 litre supercharged


----------



## manofrolex

340i

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

JonS1967 said:


> View attachment 7411674
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautiful car.


----------



## JonS1967

Robotaz said:


> Beautiful car.


Thank you kindly, Robotaz! It's hard to believe I've had it for 20 years.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

JonS1967 said:


> Thank you kindly, Robotaz! It's hard to believe I've had it for 20 years.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow. How many owners before?


----------



## PKC

This toy for now:


----------



## JonS1967

Robotaz said:


> Wow. How many owners before?


If memory serves, I'm the third owner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

Just cleaned her up for the summer. 1999 with 37k on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

ShineyDave said:


> 2011 Audi S4 Avant, 3.0 litre supercharged
> 
> View attachment 7411954
> 
> View attachment 7411986


Sweet ride!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## google

Lexus ISF - it's been a reliable DD and it's excellent on fuel


----------



## Brisman

google said:


> Lexus ISF - it's been a reliable DD and it's excellent on fuel
> View attachment 7415242


Looks fantastic

Looks like she's sitting down a bit, Coilovers or springs?


----------



## Kobey

My humble ride. Similar colour to my blue Seamaster AT .


----------



## smpcollector

Toyota Avensis 1999 bought new back in 1999. I have been close to buying a new car several times over the years but this Toyota just runs and runs and never breaks and now its like family member :-d.


----------



## rocketeer1926

Three Speedmasters - 3 Cars...

MB 350 Daily Driver
MB SL500 Convertible Summer car
BMX X3 - Snow/hauling car


----------



## MHe225

Kobey said:


> My humble ride. Similar colour to my blue Seamaster AT


There is nothing humble about a Scirocco ... wished that one was available in the US, but alas.
I'm driving the closest thing: GTI - MKV still but have MKVII on order


----------



## google

Brisman said:


> Looks fantastic
> 
> Looks like she's sitting down a bit, Coilovers or springs?


Believe it or not, that's stock. I haven't lowered it because it's a DD, and because it looks pretty good as is.


----------



## DocJekl

Kobey said:


> My humble ride. Similar colour to my blue Seamaster AT .
> 
> View attachment 7416810


I remember the days when the VW was the Volvo of German cars (boxy).


----------



## billyp7718

google said:


> Lexus ISF - it's been a reliable DD and it's excellent on fuel
> View attachment 7415242


Love these cars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastdriver

Skoda superb elegant:


----------



## turb0wned

View attachment 7432706
94 Toyota Supra TT 6SPD


----------



## google

billyp7718 said:


> Love these cars. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









It really is a sleeper.


----------



## dreadgator

JonS1967 said:


> View attachment 7411674
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice composition


----------



## billyp7718

google said:


> View attachment 7438722
> It really is a sleeper.


Indeed. Had a B7 S4 a while back that looked exactly like an A4 except when you started it and the V8 rumbled to life. Not quite the ISF, but a sleeper none the less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## napplegate

My two month old VW GTI MK7 Autobahn w/PP, Lighting and DCC packages. My first brand new car and I can't be happier with how fun it is to drive, fuel economy and overall fit and finish. I most recently owned a 2003 CTS, 2003 SL500 and 2010 C63 and have to say that the interior quality is nearly as good. I also managed to snag this bad boy for $29K from an original MSRP of $36k!


----------



## Brisman

google said:


> View attachment 7438722
> It really is a sleeper.


They sure are, although when I had mine, it had a Joe Z exhaust and air intake, ported intake manifold and sitting on KW3 Coilovers.



















And I liked it shiny, a bit anal about it.


----------



## Louie777

You guys have some great cars!! I'm still driving a family-mobile... a Toyota Sequoia. Great SUV though.


----------



## 379CID

I just traded my 996 Turbo for a 997.2 GT3. I may have found my perfect car!


----------



## Gman06880

My daily driver...
View attachment 7546122


----------



## Gman06880

My weekend wheels...
View attachment 7546146


----------



## Dr.Void

My two babies.
View attachment 7547298


----------



## sirlordcomic

kwk1 said:


> Wait, is that a new Bond car? Changes color so it can't be tracked down!


The irony. spectre 300 mco!

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveh98

2015 Viper GT getting paint correction...


----------



## leaurend

JonS1967 said:


> View attachment 7411674
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome looking picture. Good taste, Omega and an older timeless looking Porsche.


----------



## JonS1967

leaurend said:


> Awesome looking picture. Good taste, Omega and an older timeless looking Porsche.


Thanks for your kind words! My buddy took this shot. He's got skills!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leaurend

smpcollector said:


> Toyota Avensis 1999 bought new back in 1999. I have been close to buying a new car several times over the years but this Toyota just runs and runs and never breaks and now its like family member :-d.


Ha you may be stuck with it for a long time then


----------



## leaurend

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks for your kind words! My buddy took this shot. He's got skills!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it OK if I save the picture for private use such as desktop background?


----------



## leaurend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfjunky1

3 weeks old and still only filled her up with juice once.


----------



## Robotaz

golfjunky1 said:


> 3 weeks old and still only filled her up with juice once.


I never see Mitsubishis any more. How is it?


----------



## Titan II

Just washed and waxed...

2014 Dodge RAM 1500.

René


----------



## PastyBaron

Sent from my Atari Jaguar using Time Travel


----------



## frediiii

379CID said:


> I just traded my 996 Turbo for a 997.2 GT3. I may have found my perfect car!


You may have found THE perfect car.  nice trade


----------



## frediiii

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01

Here's my pile of sh*te. Wife's choice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

golazzo01 said:


> Here's my pile of sh*te. Wife's choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what's wrong with it?


----------



## A4S

Mine at the rolling road a couple of years ago after discovering it had a Performance ECU instead (1 of 63) - didn't know at the time of purchase! (2nd Owner). I love how the Torque goes off the page 

Wish I discovered I had a rarish watch as well 



















For an oil burner 355-360bhp and 748Nm of Torque ain't bad!


----------



## Ticonderoga

My cars in the background, both of 'em ;-)


----------



## golazzo01

jmanlay said:


> what's wrong with it?


Just not my cup of tea


----------



## Dickie

Nothing special, a Chevy Impala


----------



## golfjunky1

A bit 'trucky' inside for the price tag but overall very good. the main reason to have it was the benefits of having it as a company car.
so far I have done 700 miles and I still havnt filled it up with juice.


----------



## momedic

My daily driver









My toy








My work ride


----------



## GFountain

No exterior shots but here is interior plus Omega shot.


----------



## leaurend

Ticonderoga said:


> My cars in the background, both of 'em ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8051202


Best one so far!


----------



## anaplian

Audi S1. 230 BHP, 4-wheel drive and the size of a roller skate. What's not to like?


----------



## DocJekl

leaurend said:


> Best one so far!


Maybe if you're Usain Bolt...


----------



## Yehoshua

Omegas: Speedmaster Pro 3570.50 & 145.022 and Planet Ocean 2500 42mm.

Daily Driver: 1972 Volvo 1800ES


----------



## Split Second

Yehoshua said:


> Omegas: Speedmaster Pro 3570.50 & 145.022 and Planet Ocean 2500 42mm.
> 
> Daily Driver: 1972 Volvo 1800ES
> 
> View attachment 8071466


Beautiful!


----------



## JeffreyVB

2006 4Runnere here.


----------



## watchninja123

anaplian said:


> Audi S1. 230 BHP, 4-wheel drive and the size of a roller skate. What's not to like?


Audi S1 !!! Love that car. Saw it in Taiwan when I was there for business and man was it beautiful. I wish we have it here in the US. It would steal so much sales from Mini..

By the way, do you have any exterior shots? Would love to see more


----------



## davidbuckden

ninja123 said:


> Audi S1 !!! Love that car. Saw it in Taiwan when I was there for business and man was it beautiful. I wish we have it here in the US. It would steal so much sales from Mini..
> 
> By the way, do you have any exterior shots? Would love to see more


The A1 is the first styling mistake by Audi for quite a while. Recent previous series have shared consistent features and cues, providing a 'family' look as pioneered by BMW in the Seventies; and all Audis were distinctly masculine/robust. The stylists of the A1 seem to have been over-influenced by the new Fiat 500 and have created a prissy little piece of fluff!


----------



## watchninja123

Haha is that the reason why America doesn't get the a1 because people are too manly for this little car


----------



## heb

2002 Toyota Camry (stock photo, not my actual car). I'm typing this wearing my new Omega Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## anaplian

ninja123 said:


> Audi S1 !!! Love that car. Saw it in Taiwan when I was there for business and man was it beautiful. I wish we have it here in the US. It would steal so much sales from Mini..
> 
> By the way, do you have any exterior shots? Would love to see more


I'll take a few and post them here in the next few days....


----------



## leaurend

Yehoshua said:


> Omegas: Speedmaster Pro 3570.50 & 145.022 and Planet Ocean 2500 42mm.
> 
> Daily Driver: 1972 Volvo 1800ES
> 
> View attachment 8071466


Ohh that's very nice!


----------



## azonic225

drive a vw gti mk7


----------



## leaurend

azonic225 said:


> drive a vw gti mk7


Your car sounds like it is loaded with machine guns...


----------



## jpc763

Here is my car










And my Omega


----------



## smashie

This and a rubbish car from work which was my choice but I hate


----------



## leaurend

smashie said:


> View attachment 8160306
> 
> 
> This and a rubbish car from work which was my choice but I hate


What Omega goes with this?


----------



## leaurend

smashie said:


> View attachment 8160306
> 
> 
> This and a rubbish car from work which was my choice but I hate


And more importantly what car is it?


----------



## smashie

Mainly my Speedmaster and it's a landrover Defender 90 that has been modified quite a bit


----------



## GrouchoM

A beast like that should be driven by a wearer of a Ploprof.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssr1863

Can't seem to keep it clean for some reason...


----------



## vtbandit

Watches: Speedy 3570.00 or Explorer II

Daily:


----------



## billyp7718

On a lovely spring day wearing my speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gzpermadi

2013 Toyota GT86. Probably it will be a long time before I get another car.


----------



## unlewser

toyota tacoma


----------



## RyanPatrick

Jeep Grand Cherokee and a Volvo Xc 70. Though the misses usually takes the Jeep.In the process of bidding on a 1995 Range Rover LWB. It will be my new toy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## QWatchQ

1977 straight 6 CJ5 Levi edition with tailgate....... owned since 1978......all original except new vinyl top/doors.

New shoes!!!


----------



## DeepEye

ninja123 said:


> Haha is that the reason why America doesn't get the a1 because people are too manly for this little car


No, thats because they wouldnt fit in one...being fat etc...ha....haha..ha.

Anyway, the A1 sold a lot here in EU, but hey, they would sell even a trash can if it had an Audi badge on it. People would buy it. 
The A1 is simply a differently styled VW Polo , priced like a Golf .


----------



## OBB1044

Just received X4 3d M sport. My first BMW and now only now I see why BMWs are so easy to love


----------



## QWatchQ

Love that BMW, glad the styling trend is heading back towards the E39 series. 

My daily driver, a 2002 540iT E39 series. Picture from the day I picked it up in 2010 with 15k miles.(yes, you read that right)


----------



## GFountain

Nice! I owned a Speed Yellow 986 for 11 years. Great car!



jpc763 said:


> Here is my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Omega


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes

F150


----------



## alessandro132

My main girl, currently getting an overhaul but should be back soon with over 400rwhp 

I'll be pleasantly surprised if anyone knows what it is!!


----------



## PastyBaron

Holden Commodore?


Sent from my Atari Jaguar using Time Travel


----------



## nick_sixx

alessandro132 said:


> My main girl, currently getting an overhaul but should be back soon with over 400rwhp
> 
> I'll be pleasantly surprised if anyone knows what it is!!


C35 Laurel. 2JZ swap judging by the plates?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizkid

Mazda Miata.


----------



## alessandro132

nick_sixx said:


> C35 Laurel. 2JZ swap judging by the plates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You've been the closest - it's a Toyota Chaser with a 1JZ from factory. 4 doors and 5 speed manual, certainly flies under the radar.


----------



## nick_sixx

alessandro132 said:


> You've been the closest - it's a Toyota Chaser with a 1JZ from factory. 4 doors and 5 speed manual, certainly flies under the radar.


Holy moly they look similar









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian

ninja123 said:


> Audi S1 !!! Love that car. Saw it in Taiwan when I was there for business and man was it beautiful. I wish we have it here in the US. It would steal so much sales from Mini..
> 
> By the way, do you have any exterior shots? Would love to see more


Here you go, it needs a wash mind...


----------



## watchninja123

Nice car buddy!!! That quad exhaust really set it apart from the regular model.


----------



## Rakkasanscout187

Wow.. Sure is a lot of high end cars on here. Mine might not be high end, but it is high.


----------



## OZ SMOKEY

^nice setup! Nothing to complain about there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul718

2014 Nismo 370z 6 speed. I only drive it on weekends though - roughly 4k miles a year, if that. I have a beater Altima that I commute in.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Rahul718 said:


> View attachment 8309314
> 
> 
> 2014 Nismo 370z 6 speed. I only drive it on weekends though - roughly 4k miles a year, if that. I have a beater Altima that I commute in.












Sweet ride! Also a 2014 but not a NISMO, obviously.

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Rahul718

Very cool man! These are fun cars for sure!


----------



## cda555

One's for hauling stuff and one's for hauling ass... well, technically they both haul ass.


----------



## billyp7718

cda555 said:


> One's for hauling stuff and one's for hauling ass... well, technically they both haul ass.
> 
> View attachment 8311490
> 
> 
> View attachment 8311498


Saw the same Subaru at a Porsche dealer in PA when I bought my car. I understand that color is really rare. Looks awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cda555

billyp7718 said:


> Saw the same Subaru at a Porsche dealer in PA when I bought my car. I understand that color is really rare. Looks awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Only 700 made. I had a 2015 WRX and traded it in when my dealer got the hyper blue. They hold their value so well I only lost a very small amount.


----------



## billyp7718

cda555 said:


> Yep. Only 700 made. I had a 2015 WRX and traded it in when my dealer got the hyper blue. They hold their value so well I only lost a very small amount.


Definitely a keeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

cda555 said:


> Yep. Only 700 made. I had a 2015 WRX and traded it in when my dealer got the hyper blue. They hold their value so well I only lost a very small amount.


I wanted a WRX or STi instead of my 2015 Forester 2.0XT, but I had to get something more practical until the kids are all moved out. I really miss my 2004 STi (blue with gold wheels), but 18mpg city and 23mpg highway could have been better (20 avg).

Even my 2008 G35x with 306hp (320hp with Stillen exhaust and intake) was getting 19 city and 27 highway (22 avg). I traded the G35x after 90K miles for my Forester XT, and I've got 250hp turbo with an average mpg of 24.3 over the past 25,000 miles. Every time I tell my wife I want to do an intake and exhaist, she's like "NO it'll be too loud again!" Then I think about an ECU reprogram and boost controller, and get reminded it will void my warranty, unlike the other mods. If it wasn't for the CVT transmission and slow jump off the line I'd be quite happy with it.


----------



## HoroloRobert

BMW 320. 2014. At the beginning of the car selection time in that year, BMW was low in the candidates list, but after careful reevaluation AND a test drive I fell for it. After driving several cars I got disappointed but when I drove the bimer, well that was a little revelation and now Omega AT is my watch revelation  in the beginning, snob-ily I automatically rejected anything from Swatch group (still kind of do, except for Omega!!!) but upon close examination of my boss SM I re-evaluated my ideas and some months later: Aquaterra Bond in my wrist 


Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## gjk5dave




----------



## cda555

larryganz said:


> I wanted a WRX or STi instead of my Forester 2.0XT, but I had to get something more practical until the kids are all moved out. I really miss my 2004 STi (blue with gold wheels), but 18mpg city and 23mpg highway could have been better (20 avg).
> 
> Even my 2008 G35x with 306hp (320hp with Stillen exhaust and intake) was getting 19 city and 27 highway (22 avg). I traded the G35x after 90K miles for my Forester XT, and I've got 250hp turbo with an average mpg of 24.3 over the past 25,000 miles. Every time I tell my wife I want to do an intake and exhaist, she's like "NO it'll be too loud again!" Then I think about an ECU reprogram and boost controller, and get reminded it will void my warranty, unlike the other mods. If it wasn't for the CVT transmission and slow jump off the line I'd be quite happy with it.


I have been trying to convince my mom to get a Forester for quite awhile. I think it would be perfect because A) she likes SUVs and B) they are awesome. You got it in the best color too! I love the rally blue WRX/STi. ESPECIALLY with the gold wheels. I missed out on the 2015 launch edition, so I went ahead with the hyper blue


----------



## JJH

New to me and am loving being back in a V8 .....


----------



## billyp7718

JJH said:


> New to me and am loving being back in a V8 .....


Beautiful!

My e36 says hi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

cda555 said:


> I have been trying to convince my mom to get a Forester for quite awhile. I think it would be perfect because A) she likes SUVs and B) they are awesome. You got it in the best color too! I love the rally blue WRX/STi. ESPECIALLY with the gold wheels. I missed out on the 2015 launch edition, so I went ahead with the hyper blue


I UST TELL MYSELF
I AM NOT DRIVING A MOM CAR
I AM NOT DRIVING A MOM CAR
I AM NOT DRIVING A MOM CAR
I AM NOT DRIVING A MOM CAR
I AM NOT DRIVING A MOM CAR
...


----------



## Teongpeng

Seamaster Aqua Terra 41.5mm

Volvo V40 CrossCountry


----------



## Mrxnyc

NYC's finest subway cars  Seamaster GMT Great White 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billr

Now driving this. 2016 Audi TTS.


----------



## aldindubo

Last summer I have almost bought a super nice '72 BMW 1602. The model with the round backlights. Man, that thing was such a beauty. However, after posting pictures of it on the BMW-forum, it turned out to be a 1602 with many parts that came on the 76 and later models. Bummer.


----------



## Yelfel

Audi A4









Well, maybe not that Audi A4....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pay2play




----------



## watchninja123

Teongpeng said:


> Seamaster Aqua Terra 41.5mm
> 
> Volvo V40 CrossCountry


Is it the new v40 model? I wish they have it here in the us. I saw it in taiwan and it was very good looking. Can we see some pictures.


----------



## razor

E Class 350 Amg sport coupe,with GAD tuning performance pack


----------



## hidden by leaves




----------



## davidbuckden

Not as much fun as my first car - 1955 Beetle - but characterful and thoroughly likeable. Also nowadays quick enough for me - consistent with me these days rating the heated seats as my favourite item of equipment!


----------



## NMGE17

By this time next week hopefully something new ......

Nigel


----------



## HiggsBoson

NMGE17 said:


> By this time next week hopefully something new ......
> 
> Nigel


I eagerly await some pictures Nigel! :-!
Any clues?....


----------



## DustinC

I don't even have a car


----------



## NMGE17

spikeyadrian said:


> I eagerly await some pictures Nigel! :-!
> Any clues?....


The name starts with F

Nigel


----------



## NMGE17

I don't want to tempt fate, but this is my new car sitting in the dealer's lot waiting for me to pick it up on Saturday.









Nigel


----------



## tnjohn

NMGE17 said:


> I don't want to tempt fate, but this is my new car sitting in the dealer's lot waiting for me to pick it up on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 8793850
> 
> 
> Nigel


Nice. They are sold before my local dealer receives them. I would love to drive one soon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tnjohn

One of the cars I drive, Audi A8









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tnjohn

This is the other, F-150 Platinum









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zavato

aldindubo said:


> Last summer I have almost bought a super nice '72 BMW 1602. The model with the round backlights. Man, that thing was such a beauty. However, after posting pictures of it on the BMW-forum, it turned out to be a 1602 with many parts that came on the 76 and later models. Bummer.


Frankly, the 1972 model to go for would be a 2002tii


----------



## Zavato

E350 4Matic


----------



## Vertec

Tastefully modified, I like it. 


pay2play said:


>


----------



## imalchg1

I have a boring daily driver, but the Exomotive Exocet is my fun car!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMGE17

New arrival - quick snaps

















Nigel


----------



## CdnCarat

NMGE17 said:


> New arrival - quick snaps
> 
> View attachment 8834354
> 
> 
> View attachment 8834362
> 
> 
> Nigel


Sweet ride! I still haven't seen one in the wild here in Toronto!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vertec

My favorite.

DSC01898 by Vertec, on Flickr
DSC01902 by Vertec, on Flickr


----------



## imalchg1

I love that car for what it is, and unrelated to the movies.f I'm sure you get tired of all the BTTF jokes.


----------



## Vertec

imalchg1 said:


> I love that car for what it is, and unrelated to the movies.f I'm sure you get tired of all the BTTF jokes.


You are quite correct, it comes with owning the car though. I really do love the car for what it is and just love being able to drive it so much.


----------



## DocJekl

Vertec said:


> You are quite correct, it comes with owning the car though. I really do love the car for what it is and just love being able to drive it so much.


I hear that it's got a secret compartment in which to stash your cocaine...


----------



## nick_sixx

This priceless beauty
L

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

Speedy & Vespy

Both icons of a bygone era. Both still admired today. Good design never gets old.


----------



## Black5

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Jon Kenney

NMGE17 said:


> New arrival - quick snaps
> 
> View attachment 8834354
> 
> 
> Nigel


Lovely mate. Hope you're well?


----------



## DaytonaRik

I ride this!


----------



## LetItRide1978

If I'm going to work: Skyfall AT

If it's the weekend: Blue SMPc


----------



## wspohn

Just in the process of picking this one up - one of the sweetest (and highest output non-turbo) engines around - nothing like the sound of a straight 6 (second only in my book to a V-12). 2007 BMW Z4M Coupe, one of only 1800 that came to North America.









Now - what watch to wear with it.....probably this one (my usual daily wear - the Titanium would go with the car colour)







.


----------



## StanGetz

I think I'm something of a man-child.


----------



## subrosamariner

But usually I drive a 98 4Runner with 270k miles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helderberg

For more than 43years I drove something like this. Now I just drive our Honda Crv. 
Be safe all, Frank.


----------



## slo84

A lot of nice rides here:

My current daily:









and my previous two rides prior to fatherhood (i miss them both. Priorities, right? :-():


----------



## Mystro

I love this thread. Might as well update my rides. My everyday rig is a new Power Wagon because I am a truck guy and it makes a great family hauler. Everyone needs a rig with a winch in the bumper and front and rear lockers.:-d





My speed/weekend ride when not going off road is a Carrera 4S.




then sprinkle in a classic Harley some atv's, Kubota tractor and a boat and that kinda has me covered.


----------



## Skeptical

Nothing too exciting. VW Jetta TSI Sport (replaces a TDI).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMGE17

Jon Kenney said:


> Lovely mate. Hope you're well?


Thanks Jon, I'm really enjoying it and have still only seen 5 others in the wild. Can't complain about life in general, but if you've got the time .... Lol. Hope life is still treating you well in China.

Nigel


----------



## B_M_F_710

Really like that SL body style.


----------



## Trever1t

One of my rides


----------



## B_M_F_710

That SL is a timeless design.



rocketeer1926 said:


> Three Speedmasters - 3 Cars...
> 
> MB 350 Daily Driver
> MB SL500 Convertible Summer car
> BMX X3 - Snow/hauling car


----------



## journeyforce

Very nice rides. I have 3


The first is a 2011 Chevy Colorado regular cab. This is a bare bones truck with only A/C, Bluetooth, Ipod adapter and automatic trans as options. It has manual locks, windows and vinyl seats and rubberized floor. It is a simple truck. It was to be my truck to take to the dump or to do yard work or haul crap but it has evolved into my daily driver to the office. I got the bed cap part(that blue thing) brand new on clearance from a cap dealer for $700(they sell for about $1700), it does not match the color of the truck but I am not bothered bit(I saved a butt ton of cash and I can keep my loads dry)




The next one is my weekend/ any time I want to drive a manual/ Toy. It is a 1993 Ford Probe. Not many were sold in 93-97 and not many are still on the road. I bought this car for $900 back in July of 2016. It has the heart of a Mazda and is surprisingly quick for having the base 2.0l engine

The Probe replaced the 1999 Pontiac Firebird that is seen in the picture of the Deville and was a pain in the back end for any repairs or adjustments




The last one is my winter beater car. It is a 1995 Cadillac Deville. This car is a beast in the snow and takes it all in stride 


I am a big fan of cars from the 1980's and 1990's (when I was growing up)



I do all my own work on my cars so they don't cost much to run


----------



## Greg Bell

2001 Honda S2000. I had a 911 when I had my speedmaster!

Untitled by stoiclawyer, on Flickr


----------



## subrosamariner

The S2000 is a great little car.


----------



## jonE5

Q50 Hybrid Sport


----------



## oledurt

Well, I am having one of these built for me as we speak. The Dodge Charger Hellcat "Family" Sedan. 707 hp of family fun.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Lots of bimmer drivers here, and I am just going to add to the count...

First my weekend fun car: a 1998 E36 M3 Sedan (stick, of course)









And my commuter car: a 2016 Mazda6 Grand Touring


----------



## Zavato

This


----------



## subrosamariner

I may be biased, but this is what the inside is supposed to look like.


----------



## GTTIME

I still have my 2011 Charger Fully loaded Road and Track with the Super Track Pack. The interior tech still rivals most luxury cars. Loved the car but man at exactly five years it fell off a cliff. I've never had a car in the shop so often. I have a lifetime warranty for it so I keep it as a kid wagon but if it wasn't under warranty it would be long gone. I'm a life long Dodge fan but not any more.










I'm now driving this and wow what a fun car to drive. So quick and I love the coupe look of the A7, debated the A8 but it was just too big in the current L configuration. It has the s-line package, fully loaded and no chrome on the outside.


----------



## GTTIME

oledurt said:


> Well, I am having one of these built for me as we speak. The Dodge Charger Hellcat "Family" Sedan. 707 hp of family fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Definitely thought a lot about getting this one but I have had a pretty miserable Charger ownership experience. See my post above. Loved the car but man it was always in the shop. Good luck with yours! The Charger is unparalleled in terms of sportiness and interior size. I bought mine for the kids and car seats.


----------



## subrosamariner

I know 700 bhp sounds like something every man should have, but cmon. The sad truth is these Chrysler products are still MUCH more likely to have issues than some of the non-American models. (Of course, most of the "American" cars are now 50 percent or more made outside the US.)


----------



## ViperSRT87

I have a 300M Blue Seamaster. 2014 Buick Regal Turbo and a 2005 Mustang.


----------



## omnix

ViperSRT87 said:


> View attachment 9386498
> 
> 
> I have a 300M Blue Seamaster. 2014 Buick Regal Turbo and a 2005 Mustang.
> 
> View attachment 9386514


Surprised there's no SRT Viper in there 

Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


----------



## bck919

StanGetz said:


> I think I'm something of a man-child.


Is that a 2013? I really wanted to get the 2016 WRX but was vetoed by the missus. Drive an Impreza hatch right now, but soon... soon...


----------



## MHe225

subrosamariner said:


> .... The sad truth is these Chrysler products are still MUCH more likely to have issues than some of the non-American models.


Very true, unfortunately. Back in 2000, we bought the first completely new Chrysler product after the merger with Daimler / Mercedes and the quality those was going to be on par with said MB products. If that's true, then I feel truly sorry for the Mercedes owners. Our PT Cruiser (did you guess I was taking about this one?) started disintegrating after about 6 years and only 60K miles. At that point, we had already spent too much on repairs.

We traded the PT-C for a VW GTI - what a difference. I've had that car for a little over 9 years and put 135K miles on it; had I traded the GTI 6 weeks sooner, than I could honestly have said that I had spent $0 on repairs. Unfortunately, the seal of the clutch master cylinder gave out .... it's only a $2 part, but getting to it ........

I love the looks of some of the Chrysler family products (my wife keeps eyeing the 300C) but my expensive experience with the PT-C keeps me from getting another one.

Okay, we do need pictures, not words; my new GTI:


----------



## billyp7718

wspohn said:


> Just in the process of picking this one up - one of the sweetest (and highest output non-turbo) engines around - nothing like the sound of a straight 6 (second only in my book to a V-12). 2007 BMW Z4M Coupe, one of only 1800 that came to North America.
> 
> View attachment 9344682
> 
> 
> Now - what watch to wear with it.....probably this one (my usual daily wear - the Titanium would go with the car colour)
> 
> View attachment 9344706
> .


Good luck with the purchase. Love the M coupe and I6. Not as powerful as yours but a symphony and blast to drive nonetheless. Only 40k on the odo.









Goes with my speedy









Bill


----------



## 379CID

Rolling shot of my GT3 by @iamted7:


----------



## jconli1

Last spring I couldn't decide if I wanted to get a cheap efficient little commuter, some sort of convertible GT tourer, or a ripping canyon carver. Covered the spread with a Fiat Abarth Cabrio GQ roll. Stupid trim name aside, it's the sleeper-spec... all the performance and suspension upgrades, but none of the stripes and badging. Hilarious fun.


----------



## ViperSRT87

omnix said:


> Surprised there's no SRT Viper in there
> 
> Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


I'm working on it my man. Been working on it since sixth grade actually hahaha!


----------



## Greg Bell

Seriously digging that speedy on the leather strap with the blue bmw.


----------



## Black5

Loving the composition of this photo.
Did you have help or are you a contortionist of some sort?

[goes back to looking like a wierdo in a parked car with hand stretched up through the sunroof trying to awkwardly hold an iPhone 6+ straight..]

View attachment 9402650
[/QUOTE]

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## jconli1

Black5 said:


> Loving the composition of this photo.
> Did you have help or are you a contortionist of some sort?
> 
> View attachment 9402650


Google Earth. (h/t to subrosamariner)


----------



## Black5

jconli1 said:


> Google Earth. (h/t to subrosamariner)










iPhone 6+ sticking out the roof ;-)


----------



## Michael Day

N


----------



## IGotId

oledurt said:


> Well, I am having one of these built for me as we speak. The Dodge Charger Hellcat "Family" Sedan. 707 hp of family fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is that 707hp from the factory?



379CID said:


> Rolling shot of my GT3 by @iamted7:


Very nice!


----------



## omnix

IGotId said:


> Is that 707hp from the factory?


Yes it is! Crazy, right?

Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


----------



## pitiwong

I just can't resist the urge to have this baby with me.
250CDI
not a supercar, but enough power for my small heart.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

A 10 year old Honda Accord with 130k miles and a front bumper that's currently held together with zip ties and Gorilla Glue. Unfortunately, my wife is next in line for a vehicle upgrade as she doesn't seem to appreciate having to operate the windows with the power of her left arm.

Oh well, I'm still wearing a Planet Ocean at Point A and Point B and I've got a vehicle that gets me between them just fine.


----------



## MJK737

Oh my eyebrows ain't plucked
There's a gun in my truck
Oh thank God, I'm still a guy​


----------



## completelyclueless

First generation CTS-V. Terrific fun if you're willing to excuse a merely ok interior. 160K miles on it or so and still running strong.


----------



## NardinNut

510hp of family hauling fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

I'm a simple man. Absolutely love my truck.


----------



## R0b3rt

2006 Infinity G35 6MT
Favorite car I've owned so far!


----------



## El-Duderino

R0b3rt said:


> 2006 Infinity G35 6MT
> Favorite car I've owned so far!


I have a 2007 Infiniti G35x. Easily the most dependable and problem free car I've ever owned. 225k miles and all I've had to do is replace the brakes.

I keep thinking that the minute I have a major repair I will trade it in...but I've been thinking that for about four years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

F150, blacked out. My daily driver/work truck



2007 Audi S6 V10, for the highway


----------



## GTTIME

Knives and Lint said:


> F150, blacked out. My daily driver/work truck
> 
> 
> 
> 2007 Audi S6 V10, for the highway


Very nice! I hear that the S6 for 2018 will only come in v6, they are dropping the v8 and going with a twin turbo.


----------



## Knives and Lint

GTTIME said:


> Very nice! I hear that the S6 for 2018 will only come in v6, they are dropping the v8 and going with a twin turbo.


Thanks! Yea, I love it. It's a bit of a dream car for me. Not the type of thing I would typically be able to afford but I picked it up second hand with high miles for a deal that I just couldn't pass up. I needed something for road travel and was lucky enough to find this one at a dealership across the state.

I didn't know that about the 2018 S6, but I wasn't surprised that they went with the V8T in the generation following mine. It was kinda crazy in the first place that they stuffed a V10 into this model, though I'm glad that they did b-)


----------



## DocJekl

El-Duderino said:


> I have a 2007 Infiniti G35x. Easily the most dependable and problem free car I've ever owned. 225k miles and all I've had to do is replace the brakes.
> 
> I keep thinking that the minute I have a major repair I will trade it in...but I've been thinking that for about four years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 2008 G35x was a blast to drive, but at 90K miles it needed new struts and maybe springs plus a $1,200 service with all fluids exchanged - so I traded it in for my 2015 Subaru Forester 2.0XT Turbo. But I still miss the Infiniti sometimes.

The Forester turbo with new Michelin tires handles like a sports car, and living a mile above sea-level really shows why a turbo rules at this altitude. I also love the ground clearance when it snows up here in the mountains.

EDIT - I needed it for the increased ground clearance is what I meant to say. Where I live I can get high centered on deep snow too easily.


----------



## sirlordcomic

New transport!









Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## wspohn

Finally driving the new (to me) BMW Z4M coupe I recently bought (I've been temporarily sitting on the sidelines as far as driving goes due to a recent knee replacement).

Got some new rubber on it (two of the tires were original, which for a car built on October 30, 2006 is a no-no) and was able to give it a good work out. Due to replacement exhaust bits installed by the previous owner (fortunately I also got the original mufflers) the car has a very sporty exhaust note and it just wails when you give it a bit of stick, even though I haven't been running it anywhere near the 8,000 rpm red line.

And now it is time to store it for winter after an all too brief enjoyment of it.

Pictured beside my other (and even rarer) daily driver, the 2009 Solstice coupe (yes, I do like sports coupes!).


----------



## SirAaron




----------



## Iowa_Watchman

SirAaron said:


> View attachment 9623202


Oh my, that M5..._drooooooool._


----------



## DocJekl

This Omega owner's new ride - a black 2017 Subaru WRX Limited 6-spd loaded, that I picked up Saturday night. 

I still have the 2015 Forester XT Turbo, which my son will drive at college, and we'll maybe use that for longer family trips.


----------



## Ursus

Not my picture but exactly this car:







.

Generally, with this watch


----------



## WindyCityWatchGuy

Not the yellow one.


----------



## Bigdaftboy

WindyCityWatchGuy said:


> View attachment 9995018
> Not the yellow one.


 Damm how much money did the train cost you?


----------



## MHe225

DocJekl said:


> This Omega owner's new ride - a black 2017 Subaru WRX Limited 6-spd loaded, that I picked up Saturday night.


Very nice, Doc, congratulations. You are going to enjoy this one a lot, I'm sure.

WRX (Sti) was at the top of my short-list when shopping for a new car early 2007. 
Then I got a quote from my insurance ...... "settled" for a VW GTI (MkV) which was only 50% more to insure. 
The Subaru was more than double what the GTI would have been.

Replaced the MkV GTI with the MkVII about 6 months ago - I did again look at the Subaru, but the insurance story hadn't changed, so ...... I can't get myself to wasting about $2K per year because of many irresponsible WRX owners / drivers. Something is wrong with that system

*SirAaron*, that is the V10, right?

Pics are a must, no?


----------



## TellingTime

DocJekl said:


> This Omega owner's new ride - a black 2017 Subaru WRX Limited 6-spd loaded, that I picked up Saturday night.
> 
> I still have the 2015 Forester XT Turbo, which my son will drive at college, and we'll maybe use that for longer family trips.


Have you drifted it yet?


----------



## fskywalker

2013 Acura TL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## goodboi7000

For Mon-Thu, 128i








For Fridays, 73 Mustang








For Sat, Sun and longer trips, Wrangler


----------



## gman85

DocJekl said:


> This Omega owner's new ride - a black 2017 Subaru WRX Limited 6-spd loaded, that I picked up Saturday night.
> 
> I still have the 2015 Forester XT Turbo, which my son will drive at college, and we'll maybe use that for longer family trips.


Sweet ride! I had an 04 Sti before having my two boys. Glad to see a fellow Colorado WUS member.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neek




----------



## DocJekl

TellingTime said:


> Have you drifted it yet?


The Forester XT yes - I wasted the original tires in 2 summers. WRX, no, as I'm still breaking in the motor and it's on new snow tires that I don't want to ruin.

I had a first year 2004 STi that I picked up in Colorado Springs on the weekend of the Pikes Peak Hill Climb, after the dealership got to display my car at the start line for the races, and I loved it. I drove the cr*p out of it, and drifting was it's middle name - on command, yet it stuck like glue without over or under-steer when doing it right as well.

But the current STi is just too loud and rough riding for my wife, and the noise was just past the borderline for me. The 2.5L STi exhaust was quite loud and intrusive into the cabin at any speed, throttle position, or gear. She also thought the blue STi I was looking at looked like a teenager's car, while my black WRX is "more refined" looking.

Anyways, I saved over $6K by buying the 2017 WRX Limited fully loaded, and even with STi exhaust installed in my WRX the 2.0 DI engine is not nearly as loud as the STi that I tested (2016 Limited with 18K miles). The STi short shifter is also pretty slick. The Stereo/NAV isn't half bad, but I'm still installing my old Pioneer AVIC8200NEX head unit with JL 5-ch amp, Focal Speakers, and dual 10" subs.


----------



## kugino

DocJekl said:


> The Forester XT yes - I wasted the original tires in 2 summers. WRX, no, as I'm still breaking in the motor and it's on new snow tires that I don't want to ruin.
> 
> I had a first year 2004 STi that I picked up in Colorado Springs on the weekend of the Pikes Peak Hill Climb, after the dealership got to display my car at the start line for the races, and I loved it. I drove the cr*p out of it, and drifting was it's middle name - on command, yet it stuck like glue without over or under-steer when doing it right as well.
> 
> But the current STi is just too loud and rough riding for my wife, and the noise was just past the borderline for me. The 2.5L STi exhaust was quite loud and intrusive into the cabin at any speed, throttle position, or gear. She also thought the blue STi I was looking at looked like a teenager's car, while my black WRX is "more refined" looking.
> 
> Anyways, I saved over $6K by buying the 2017 WRX Limited fully loaded, and even with STi exhaust installed in my WRX the 2.0 DI engine is not nearly as loud as the STi that I tested (2016 Limited with 18K miles). The STi short shifter is also pretty slick. The Stereo/NAV isn't half bad, but I'm still installing my old Pioneer AVIC8200NEX head unit with JL 5-ch amp, Focal Speakers, and dual 10" subs.


man, I miss my XT. when the second kid came I sold it and picked
up a Honda Odyssey . on a fun note, Im one of the early pre-orders for the Tesla 3...but it'll prbly be 2018 before I have it. sigh...


----------



## Chrono_Man




----------



## Chrono_Man

The Mustang looks like Eleanor from Gone in 60s


goodboi7000 said:


> For Mon-Thu, 128i
> View attachment 9999818
> 
> 
> For Fridays, 73 Mustang
> View attachment 9999834
> 
> 
> For Sat, Sun and longer trips, Wrangler
> View attachment 9999842


----------



## El-Duderino

Traded in my Infiniti G35x with 225,000 miles for this guy (Jeep Grand Cherokee Summit):









So I have the ability to tow this guy (1965 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray):









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riteoff

^^^beautiful


----------



## Wolf_Blitzer




----------



## tldn

Jeep Wrangler Unlimited


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatz028

Ford F-150 Lariat


----------



## MHe225

I've shown my car here before, but given this is page 225 I can't not show it again:


----------



## USMC0321

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## giosaurus rex

NB1 Miata with 200k+ miles most of the time.









And then one of these during weekends.


----------



## anaplian

Golf R.


----------



## PeterA

Late post here but took delivery of my V90 R-design Polestar with 21" rims and fully spect this autumn




























Now with my 20" winter set


----------



## omnix

PeterA said:


> Late post here but took delivery of my V90 R-design Polestar with 21" rims and fully spect this autumn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with my 20" winter set


Damn, I do love me some Volvo wagon. That's a real looker and I'm extremely jealous! Drive it in good health!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadie_Star

74 Challenger baby yeah!









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## motegi

*Daily:* * 2014 Audi S8*










*Weekend:** 2000 Acura NSX-T*


----------



## Black5

Mostly a Holden...









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## fish70

Currently a 2004 Miata.


----------



## TeeRite

Lincoln.


----------



## fastfras

You gents all have nice new rides, I'm envious. I have to be content with this old thing.


----------



## google

It is a good daily. I'm buying a 991 911 next summer.


----------



## good2go




----------



## good2go

Re-Post Deleted


----------



## good2go

And to balance it out...


----------



## pascs

Something for the desert as well as regular driver :-!


----------



## helderberg

Frank.


----------



## Mouse_at_Large

Zoom zoom b-)


----------



## vabhans

What I lack in funds for cars, I spend in watches 
I drive a Honda haha.


----------



## BrianMcKay

.


----------



## ffswhyme

2016 Subaru Forester. Even sprung for large engine, 2.0 liter turbocharged!


----------



## good2go

Cool Off-Road vehicle, what kind of vehicle is it? I've never seen it before in the States or elsewhere - please do tell and post more exterior and interior pics? Thanks.


pascs said:


> Something for the desert as well as regular driver :-!
> 
> View attachment 12731775


----------



## rarewrist

Mouse_at_Large said:


> Zoom zoom b-)
> 
> View attachment 12734915


I like!!! I hope it has great handling


----------



## pascs

Its a Nissan Patrol with 4.8 litre straight 6 engine. Its quite common here and I think maybe in the states they dont sell it for some reason?

They are normally super strong and reliable which is why they are popular. This one is pretty standard except for the wider arch and sand tyres.



good2go said:


> Cool Off-Road vehicle, what kind of vehicle is it? I've never seen it before in the States or elsewhere - please do tell and post more exterior and interior pics? Thanks.


----------



## pascs

Mouse_at_Large said:


> Zoom zoom b-)
> 
> View attachment 12734915


Nice car. I was just thinking that the street looked familiar and then I noticed the street signs . I used to live in Aberdeen when I was younger :-!


----------



## pitiwong

Bought this one because I can’t stand the look of new CLS! No character at all! Really want to know who ruin my dream car.


----------



## chili555

vabhans said:


> What I lack in funds for cars, I spend in watches
> I drive a Honda haha.


Is the Honda HaHa a model that's only available in certain countries? I never saw or heard of it.


----------



## raxford




----------



## vabhans

chili555 said:


> Is the Honda HaHa a model that's only available in certain countries? I never saw or heard of it.


It's exclusively made for clowns. I've said too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gullwinggt

pitiwong said:


> Bought this one because I can't stand the look of new CLS! No character at all! Really want to know who ruin my dream car.


Nice buy. I have to agree with you on the new CLS. For a while I really loved the direction MB was taking and suddenly the new CLS is the most vanilla design I have seen in a long time by MB.


----------



## ccm123

Acura RDX AWD model.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RSspyder21




----------



## Black5

'nuff said...


----------



## TSC

helderberg said:


> View attachment 12732113
> 
> 
> Frank.


Love this colour, mine's silver.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Well, I have to sadly say my beloved Audi A4 is making room for an SUV, after budgeting and heated discussion at home , we are likely going to order a VW Tiguan.

*THIS:







WITH

THIS:








*

its all this ones fault :-D


----------



## manofrolex

anonymousmoose said:


> Well, I have to sadly say my beloved Audi A4 is making room for an SUV, after budgeting and heated discussion at home , we are likely going to order a VW Tiguan.
> 
> *THIS:
> View attachment 12947167
> 
> WITH
> 
> THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> its all this ones fault :-D


There really isn't that much more room in the Tiguan. It sits higher but that is pretty much it. I went the station wagon route. So much more trunk space easy access and they just drive well.
From a Passat station wagon to more recently like Friday a Volvo v60 T5 wagon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

Yeh Moose, you want kids, ... that's grown up cars for you from now on!

This week I have mostly been not attempting to get out. 
Go London! with your non existent gritters, and your totally inadequate rubbish EU directive street lighting so you can't see where you're going.


----------



## TedPhatana

2015 Honda Odyssey. Most of you can beat me in a straight line. However, I have plenty of room for a family of 5 for a long trip. Oh, I also have a 2 series to drive around which is fun-enough.

I wouldn't mind doing the 2K/month porsche program but I would need to issue a 3 year $72K bond which you can collateralize my watch collection against. Any bankers want to help me get this issue to investors?  I got a good Moody's credit rating.


----------



## 3005

Recently purchased a new Ford Fusion Titanium.


----------



## huntflyer

2012 Mercedes E350 Wagon. Sport package. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TedPhatana

Did you see the new AMG E63S? It's a beast!

https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2018-mercedes-amg-e63-s-wagon-test-review



huntflyer said:


> 2012 Mercedes E350 Wagon. Sport package.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusbal

'17 Jeep Grand Cherokee (and a '16 Ducati Diavel).


----------



## stamonkey

I didn't go through the whole thread, but I didn't see any other Saabs. Here is my '88 900 SPG.









I daily a 2011 BMW 3 series, 2006 F150 for truck stuff, and the wife has a 2014 4Runner Trail.


----------



## huntflyer

TedPhatana said:


> Did you see the new AMG E63S? It's a beast!
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2018-mercedes-amg-e63-s-wagon-test-review


That thing is a beast for sure. Our dealer let me drive a 15 E63 S wagon, just to see. That ten minutes literally ruined me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atdegs

Seems like lot of VW love here, I'll pile on.


----------



## TedPhatana

I know! The new one does 0-60 in 3.0 seconds flat, 3.0 flat! You're blowing past most back wheel drive sports cars! What a sleeper


----------



## booner1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyuan888

Tesla model s and a VW GTI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camb66

stamonkey said:


> I didn't go through the whole thread, but I didn't see any other Saabs. Here is my '88 900 SPG.
> 
> View attachment 12948637
> 
> 
> I daily a 2011 BMW 3 series, 2006 F150 for truck stuff, and the wife has a 2014 4Runner Trail.


Still got hold of this 9/3 !


----------



## AOYE

My lovely Miata 'M never going to be replaced...


----------



## stamonkey

camb66 said:


> Still got hold of this 9/3 !


Nice! A few years ago my wife and I both had '06 9-3 Aeros, one a wagon, the other a sedan. Good cars.


----------



## JS3

Se7en Sola titanium.


----------



## TedPhatana

Love the way NYC commuters get around!



JS3 said:


> Se7en Sola titanium.
> 
> View attachment 12949713


----------



## Dr.Tautology

I care about my car more than my watches.


----------



## Dr.Tautology

One more for good measure.


----------



## anonymousmoose

jmanlay said:


> There really isn't that much more room in the Tiguan. It sits higher but that is pretty much it. I went the station wagon route. So much more trunk space easy access and they just drive well.
> From a Passat station wagon to more recently like Friday a Volvo v60 T5 wagon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I realise but the boot on the Sedan is just not cutting it. The tiguan will be much better. Our pram folds neatly but in the Audi, I have about 30% boot space left for anything else. With the Tiguan, we will be able to put the pram side-way. The rear seats slide forward for extra luggage space.









Also, Tiguan has a lot more leg-room would you believe it.

Audi









Tigaun









We are in Australia and SUV makes more sense than Wagon. My wife wants the surround camera and not many wagons or SUVs in our price range has them, or the cars are just terrible to drive. Audi Q5 costs about $15k-$20k over the Tiguan, not in our budget with the little girl at home.

Could be worse... The tiguan is 1 sec slower than our A4 and whilst the handling is not as good, its not terrible. I played with the demo car for one night and managed to change the individual configuration to something I can live with.

I will enjoy the extra space and the road trips with the family. Its a pretty versatile mid-size SUV.


----------



## anonymousmoose

double post sorry


----------



## FirstF80InSpace

BMW M3


----------



## anonymousmoose

TSC said:


> Yeh Moose, you want kids, ... that's grown up cars for you from now on!


That is right, I should have bought the Audi A4 wagon back in the day, but didnt consider little baby 'moose'. If we already had a wagon we would keep it, but SUV makes more sense where we are and the sedan needs to go.

The Audi Q3 just looks a bit dated, the Mercedes GLA too cramped and the BMW X1 is not as feature packed for the money. So VW it is...

*But I got something much much much worse to share*.... when my wife drives the new car with baby-moose, I'll drive this to work;









That is the other Moose car.... At least we got the mid-range spec when we bought it 3 years back. Has an armrest YAY!

I will be playing the only Top Gear challenge it could win... the fuel challenge. Finding out how much fuel it can save to and from work is about the only thing that its good at. 
https://topgearzone.blogspot.com.au/2011/07/from-basel-to-blackpool-on-single-tank.html


----------



## cspcrx

Depends

Daily Driver 2012 Audi S4
Weekend fun or Fridays to the office 2007 Harley Davidson Softail
Track or street fun 1986 Honda CRX


----------



## chili555

In retirement, we are experimenting with a one-car program. The test mule is a 2017 BMW 540i. So far, so good!


----------



## ctarshus

Our stable: wife's Q5, daughter's handmedown Q5, and the people's car for me...VW CC.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan1183

anonymousmoose said:


> I realise but the boot on the Sedan is just not cutting it. The tiguan will be much better. Our pram folds neatly but in the Audi, I have about 30% boot space left for anything else. With the Tiguan, we will be able to put the pram side-way. The rear seats slide forward for extra luggage space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Tiguan has a lot more leg-room would you believe it.
> 
> Audi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigaun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in Australia and SUV makes more sense than Wagon. My wife wants the surround camera and not many wagons or SUVs in our price range has them, or the cars are just terrible to drive. Audi Q5 costs about $15k-$20k over the Tiguan, not in our budget with the little girl at home.
> 
> Could be worse... The tiguan is 1 sec slower than our A4 and whilst the handling is not as good, its not terrible. I played with the demo car for one night and managed to change the individual configuration to something I can live with.
> 
> I will enjoy the extra space and the road trips with the family. Its a pretty versatile mid-size SUV.


VW makes pretty decent sized SUVs.

My wife drives a 2016 Honda Pilot and I have a 2017 Lexus RX350. Plan is to drive them both till the wheels fall off which hopefully won't be for another 20 years.


----------



## salmaan1183

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackrain

2002 e39 M5. Beautiful to look at, reliable, good value when bought preowned, fits me like a glove, kind of like my favorite watches


----------



## dbtong

Car (Mazdaspeed3) and watch (Speedmaster Professional) are both Speedy's










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Red Goat

Rockin a Genesis at the moment with a Ploprof and a PO. Highly recommend all 3!


----------



## Andyxp

Mini Cooper S, BMW X1 and Porsche Macan S :-!


----------



## sebgreen

Audi S4 Avant (UK based so we get it in estate form here)


----------



## Black5

Blackrain said:


> 2002 e39 M5. Beautiful to look at, reliable, good value when bought preowned, fits me like a glove, kind of like my favorite watches


I loved my E39...










Post some pictures.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Blackrain




----------



## abs89

My beast which will be replaced shortly by a Mazda3 due to a nice bite in the ass from life. Home ownership has its costs!


----------



## ctarshus

abs89 said:


> My beast which will be replaced shortly by a Mazda3 due to a nice bite in the ass from life. Home ownership has its costs!


Beautiful beast! Oh how I miss my R32 I had pre wife and pre house...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

^^^^

So disappointed that VW didn't bring this model to the US, so "settled" for this:









and you know what this means:









Makes my commute more entertaining ;-)


----------



## cyclenut

No pic, but a Toyota 4Runner!


----------



## Palmettoman

This big 'un. A 2015 2500 HD. I've put 99k on her now and she runs as good as she did new. If that continues, I'll have her for a long long time. 









This Speedmaster is my entry to the club. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vette45

1979 Corvette is my fun car! Looking to get an RS7 some day hopefully


----------



## BurtReynolds

'18 Audi s5 and '14 Jeep grand cherokee overland


----------



## Split-Personality

Had a mkIV R32, awesome cars, now in a Cayman S but looking at E92 M3 as recent news suggests I need rear seats.


----------



## The Red Goat

Vette45 said:


> 1979 Corvette is my fun car! Looking to get an RS7 some day hopefully


If I had all the money in the world I would still go with a Nardo RS7! I can dream...


----------



## cspcrx

^ so sexy! A friend has one and just loves it. He got the S7 had it for 4 weeks and went back and got the RS7. Says its a beast on the open highway!

My S4 is my first Audi and I just love it, especially after going stage 2 and running some E85. Nothing like 450hp of all wheel drive fun. Cell phone pic

B8C99000-14A1-4261-9790-AF6E56850F55_zpsejvu7bom by Victor M, on Flickr


----------



## Brondonnnn

2012 Hilux sr5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyxp

Vette45 said:


> 1979 Corvette is my fun car! Looking to get an RS7 some day hopefully


Beautiful! This car always reminds me of Rush Hour and Chris Tucker. LOL


----------



## Black5

Split-Personality said:


> Had a mkIV R32, awesome cars, now in a Cayman S but looking at E92 M3 as recent news suggests I need rear seats.


Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## jthole

Because I spend all my money on watches ..... 










(And car taxes are !?£&@# here)


----------



## Vette45

Andyxp said:


> Beautiful! This car always reminds me of Rush Hour and Chris Tucker. LOL


Thanks! And I'm glad you said that I totally forgot about that part that's funny lol


----------



## Vette45

jthole said:


> Because I spend all my money on watches


I hear you and I'm kinda in the same boat. My daily is a Fit because I'd rather spend money on my other hobbies haha


----------



## omegagmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuetipp

Here are mine....one for the road, one not......eagerly waiting for the ice to open up


----------



## GTTIME

Vette45 said:


> 1979 Corvette is my fun car! Looking to get an RS7 some day hopefully


Love my RS7! Perfect sporty family sedan. Acceleration is insane!!


----------



## GTTIME

The Red Goat said:


> If I had all the money in the world I would still go with a Nardo RS7! I can dream...


Haha here is mine, Nardo is beautiful and gets tons of compliments.


----------



## Black5

HSV Senator Signature









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Split-Personality

Thank you very much!


----------



## anaplian

Golf R in the British Winter...


----------



## Turpe

No car for me, I'm happier with my knees (and my Planet Ocean) in the breeze...


----------



## IGotId

huntflyer said:


> 2012 Mercedes E350 Wagon. Sport package.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





TedPhatana said:


> Did you see the new AMG E63S? It's a beast!
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2018-mercedes-amg-e63-s-wagon-test-review











I love mine! However I may be looking at replacing mine with one of the new Volvo V90 wagons! My AMG is coming off of warranty soon!



Blackrain said:


> 2002 e39 M5. Beautiful to look at, reliable, good value when bought preowned, fits me like a glove, kind of like my favorite watches


One of the all-time classics!



Split-Personality said:


> Had a mkIV R32, awesome cars, now in a Cayman S but looking at E92 M3 as recent news suggests I need rear seats.


I considered an e90 M3 years ago however the rear seats are too tight for a rear-facing carseat IMO


----------



## huntflyer

IGotId said:


> View attachment 12983655
> 
> 
> I love mine! However I may be looking at replacing mine with one of the new Volvo V90 wagons! My AMG is coming off of warranty soon!
> 
> One of the all-time classics!
> 
> I considered an e90 M3 years ago however the rear seats are too tight for a rear-facing carseat IMO


E90 and E39 are both solid cars. I owned a 98 540i Sport w 6 spd manual, which was literally my favorite car of all time. Prior to the S212, I owned an 2011 E91 (Wagon version of the E90). Also a solid car. Love my E350 wagon though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Molliedooker

Cost me eight grand in 1987. Love it


----------



## Bask7

Turpe said:


> View attachment 12978627
> 
> 
> No car for me, I'm happier with my knees (and my Planet Ocean) in the breeze...


From one bike guy to another, that's a very cool ride


----------



## Black5

Molliedooker said:


> Cost me eight grand in 1987. Love it


$8K!!!

Will have appreciated nicely since then!

Is that a Lancia HPE Taillight I see hiding next to it?

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## SlowhandBuzz

I still have my first car I got when I was 15, a '72 Chevelle SS, my daily driver is a GMC Canyon and a HD Fat Boy to go with my Speedy Pro.


----------



## Turpe

Bask7 said:


> From one bike guy to another, that's a very cool ride


Thank you.


----------



## ttommywatches

2014 Cadillac ATS with the V6 and AWD. I love that little guy. The wife is eyeing a Lexus RX 450h to replace her Nissan Rogue.


----------



## Miller Time II

Here's my collection:
2014 Porsche Cayman S
1965 Mustang Coupe, 302 gt40 crate motor and 5 speed 
2005 Jaguar XKR
2007 Navigator 4x4


----------



## Miller Time II

Double posting


----------



## i20sailor




----------



## vagabundo94

There is a little 'W' at the bottom of this pic, from this morning...


----------



## tornadobox




----------



## Molliedooker

Black5 said:


> $8K!!!
> 
> Will have appreciated nicely since then!
> 
> Is that a Lancia HPE Taillight I see hiding next to it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


Oh your good.


----------



## lewk68

Not for awhile


----------



## Black5

Molliedooker said:


> Oh your good.


Was going to buy a used one when I was younger until the front suspension collapsed going around a corner on the test drive and I rolled it.
Dealer was apologetic and sold me
an Alfetta GTV instead at a good discount as it would be "more reliable". It wasn't. - LOL.
Fond memories...

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## San Ramon

My baby, Ducati Diavel..otherwise my boat the Jaguer-XE


----------



## MHe225

San Ramon said:


> My baby, Ducati Diavel....


Still don't know what to think of these - that's not what pops in my mind when thinking Ducati. Riders and reviewers are very enthusiastic about the Diavel.

Earlier today, I stretched the legs of my Ducati; relatively short ride, though (110 miles)


----------



## NardinNut

MHe225 said:


> Still don't know what to think of these - that's not what pops in my mind when thinking Ducati. Riders and reviewers are very enthusiastic about the Diavel.
> 
> Earlier today, I stretched the legs of my Ducati; relatively short ride, though (110 miles)
> 
> View attachment 13022935


Short ride as it's the most uncomfortable seat ever created! Nice ride tho. They are selling for insane premium right now


----------



## MHe225

NardinNut said:


> Short ride as it's the most uncomfortable seat ever created! Nice ride tho. They are selling for insane premium right now


Did you ever ride one, NN? 
I've heard the complaints about the seat (and pressure on the wrists) very often and I have to disagree - my longest (part of) one-day ride on the MHe has been just under 700 miles. Yes, by that time I was a little sore, but think anybody would, regardless of the bike.
The complaints tell me more about the riders than the bike .... some core-strength is required.

Good to know about the premium .... don't recall the last time I saw one for sale. One of my friends sold his a few years ago and did indeed make a very nice profit. 
That bike is also in this photo:


----------



## MHe225

NardinNut said:


> Short ride as it's the most uncomfortable seat ever created! Nice ride tho. They are selling for insane premium right now


Did you ever ride one, NN? 
I've heard the complaints about the seat (and pressure on the wrists) very often and I have to disagree - my longest (part of) one-day ride on the MHe has been just under 700 miles. Yes, by that time I was a little sore, but think anybody would, regardless of the bike.
The complaints tell me more about the riders than the bike .... some core-strength is required.

Good to know about the premium .... don't recall the last time I saw one for sale. One of my friends sold his a few years ago and did indeed make a very nice profit. 
That bike is also in this photo:

View attachment 13023251


----------



## NardinNut

MHe225 said:


> Did you ever ride one, NN?
> I've heard the complaints about the seat (and pressure on the wrists) very often and I have to disagree - my longest (part of) one-day ride on the MHe has been just under 700 miles. Yes, by that time I was a little sore, but think anybody would, regardless of the bike.
> The complaints tell me more about the riders than the bike .... some core-strength is required.
> 
> Good to know about the premium .... don't recall the last time I saw one for sale. One of my friends sold his a few years ago and did indeed make a very nice profit.
> That bike is also in this photo:
> 
> View attachment 13023251


Just the complaints I've heard. Never been on one. Although the seat does look painful. For me, just about most seats on the market hurt after a short ride. I severely shattered my tail bone about 10 years ago so can't sit for long. That's one reason why I ride dirt and adventure bikes. I can stand as long as I like.

I was reading a thread on a moto forum about a month ago that talked about the insane premium they are fetching. Big time collector bike. Don't sell it!!


----------



## Escargot




----------



## CGP

The white F-150 in the middle of the Merica picture is the daily. The Corvette is the weekend queen.


----------



## camb66

My new Volvo S60 T5 R Design


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chtucker

My car is not very exciting (Prius) but here is my other ride. 500hp, 1.7mpg at cruise, top speed 52mph @ 53gph


----------



## Big Vern




----------



## TellingTime

CGP said:


> View attachment 13034391
> 
> 
> View attachment 13034401
> 
> 
> The white F-150 in the middle of the Merica picture is the daily. The Corvette is the weekend queen.


I love my 2017 F-150 platinum. But for a moment, I considered a Z06. Great pic.


----------



## MHe225

b'oris said:


>


Great photo, great car |>

When VW USA made the official decision not to bring the GTD to the US, we custom-ordered a MKVII GTI to replace our 9 year old MKV


----------



## b'oris

MHe225 said:


> Great photo, great car |>
> 
> When VW USA made the official decision not to bring the GTD to the US, we custom-ordered a MKVII GTI to replace our 9 year old MKV
> 
> View attachment 13037155


Very nice too!
I had a GTI in black in '98 and felt they'd lost their way with all the GT's until the Mk7......DSG is so sweet and it's a great basic spec.

Enjoy! I'm 3 1/2 years in and still do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miller Time II

Big Vern said:


>


 Nice Cayman, is that a 718?


----------



## anonymousmoose

anonymousmoose said:


> Well, I have to sadly say my beloved Audi A4 is making room for an SUV, after budgeting and heated discussion at home , we are likely going to order a VW Tiguan.


So here it is, got our family SUV delivered. 








As far as the car goes. For a Mid-Size SUV its versatile. Luggage space isnt large but then when you slide the seats forward, sacrifice legroom for rear passengers, it becomes a different story. So far did it a few times and the rear passages still had enough room.

We ended up with the top model, 167KW engine not the 132kw we envisaged when I posted the above. The extra kit made it worth it and I got a great deal from the dealership, so it didnt cost much more.

Tech in the car is fantastic, got almost everything I can think of except HUD.

Its no Audi and does not feel the same behind the wheel, which is obvious. I preferred the drive of my A4 but this car suites our current needs.

My wife has already claimed it. I drive this to work now.


----------



## ZenithOmega

Currently:


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fridaysniper

I have an old Omega Seamaster 300 so I guess it's fitting that my car is old too!

147 Sport Q2. Lovely little car and great fun to drive.


----------



## Dougiebaby

And this...


----------



## Dave Matison

Mercedes c43, tuned to about 450 hp.


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velorider

I put far more time and effort into picking the watches I wear and the bicycles I ride than the car I drive. I have a Nissan Murano platinum package. It's solid and dependable but luxurious inside.


----------



## IGotId

ZenithOmega said:


> Currently:


Nice! I had an e70 X5M for awhile



yessir69 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Volvo; I'm thinking about a v90 for my next car. How do you like yours?


----------



## Black5

Dave Matison said:


> Mercedes c43, tuned to about 450 hp.


Nice.
450 ATW?

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## yessir69

IGotId said:


> Nice! I had an e70 X5M for awhile
> 
> Nice Volvo; I'm thinking about a v90 for my next car. How do you like yours?


I love it. I've had cars that cost twice as much and this one is better. Highly recommended.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanul

Skoda Octavia Sport package-2017


----------



## Rescue

Just sold my little toy. Now just rocking the Ford Lightning for weekends (had it 10 years) and my new Silverado for daily ops.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

This is about a month old - '17 430i xdrive Gran Coupe










While I like it, it wouldn't have been my first choice. My wife was in a 2015 4 series convertible lease that was waaaaaay over the miles, so it made sense to continuing leasing and get this lease eligible loaner. She traded my Accord in on an MDX.


----------



## kevinkar

2018 VW Golf R


----------



## bmil128

2014 Audi S4 for daily use and Autocrossing


----------



## took

This









Time is a gift...


----------



## Titan II

2014 DODGE RAM 1500









René


----------



## anaplian

kevinkar said:


> 2018 VW Golf R
> 
> View attachment 13071547


In Lapiz Blue too - the correct colour for a Golf R


----------



## EunosMX5

anaplian said:


> In Lapiz Blue too - the correct colour for a Golf R


This and the white are my two favorite Golf R colors.


----------



## anaplian

EunosMX5 said:


> This and the white are my two favorite Golf R colors.


White Silver I think it's called - a lovely pearlescent white. I currently have a Golf GTI in that colour.


----------



## kevinkar

anaplian said:


> In Lapiz Blue too - the correct colour for a Golf R


Absolutely. All of my cars tend to be blue and this one is one of the best.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Current; '72 Olds Cutlass supreme, bmw z4, 2017 built Toyota Tundra, 2013 Built 4runner.


----------



## TommyG

My latest project. '67 Chevelle SS.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Is it a Chevrolet?
Is it a Holden?
Is it a HSV?

A shared chassis, (and many other components), gives it it's confused ancestry and dodgy ICE, but now that they are longer being manufactured and are relatively rare, (In this model spec anyway), I'm getting kind of attached to it...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## MonkeyJohn

God I wish that we could get those in the United States!


----------



## noleblooded

1971 Hemi Cuda.

Just kidding. 2016 Toyota Camry.


----------



## Asphaltman

-2018 Ram 1500
-2010 STS Platinum(last year of the V8 North Star)
-1988 Fiero GT (had since high school)


----------



## anaplian

VW Golf GTI Performance...


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justsumguy

DUH!


----------



## TheLevelOne

2019 Acura RDX and Can-Am 1000r Outlander

Regards -----------


----------



## Black5

MonkeyJohn said:


> God I wish that we could get those in the United States!


If you are referring to mine, you sort of can...
The Chevrolet SS came out of the same factory, shares the same chassis, transmissions interior trim and base engines. (I think you got the LS3, not LSA?).
You also got MRC standard whereas it was only available on selected (high priced) models for us.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## oso2276

A Land Rover









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA

Some updates in the garage. Been slow updating here but bought these two. 
Traded in my 2014 Fiesta ST and picked up My 2019 Ford Fiesta ST (long order wait on this one) Love this little pocket rocket! 265hp in a 1200kg car:-d








Traded in my 2018 Volvo V90 R-design for the new 2020 Volvo XC90 R-design. Storm grey with optional 22" Done the first few miles and it's great! New car smell is the greatest


----------



## ProjectQuattro

I feel like posted in here a while back but the fleet has turned over completely in the last 2 years so...









Mine and mine









Mine (again) and hers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

I'm not much for driving since, if I'm driving, it means I'm not riding. 

2007 BMW K1200R Sport, 2003 Ducati Monster S4R


----------



## watcheyfella

Jag XJ


----------



## COUPET

Oh dear, I'll contribute if I have to....

I admit, 50 odd very recently divorced, first 'weakness' was buying a Speedy, the second was the car shown below.

Mid life crisis in all its splendor: I have to hold my hand up and admit that I'm
guilty. I will also concede that every time I drive this I have a smile on my face









Have to admit that mid life crisis could be a lot worse !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW

2016 Turbo









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

COUPET said:


> Oh dear, I'll contribute if I have to....
> 
> I admit, 50 odd very recently divorced, first 'weakness' was buying a Speedy, the second was the car shown below.
> 
> Mid life crisis in all its splendor: I have to hold my hand up and admit that I'm
> guilty. I will also concede that every time I drive this I have a smile on my face
> 
> Have to admit that mid life crisis could be a lot worse !


The 2-seater / convertible is a bit cliché, the Speedmaster not so much. Have to bite my tongue as I want to elaborate on ways your mid-life crisis could be worse :-d

My last post in this thread shows my "drive"; let me now contribute one of my rides. This R100R Classic is just over 25 years old and has almost 60,000 miles on it. About 20K by the previous 3 owners; it's been in my stable for almost 15 years now where it shares duty with 2 more. Life and work get in the way of riding, unfortunately and I stick with the promise made to my (late) wife of not commuting on 2 wheels anymore, like I used to before moving to the US.

Riding solo on a motorcycle is the ultimate social distancing and has numerous (mental) health benefits - at least for me; it's one of only a few activities that keeps me sane. I had to see -and smell- the wildflowers for myself, before they are gone again for another year.


----------



## jok15

997, E46 M3 (track car), and E70 X5


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corry29

r


----------



## TommyG

Daily driver is a '17 Toyota 4Runner and I have several classics, including this '67 Chevelle SS.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alinla

BMW 340 M Sport


----------



## Rahul718

F82 M4 Comp Package 6mt and a cbr1000rr (not pictured)


----------



## took

took said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is a gift...


my wife and I have a baby boy so now the cars have changed a little....From a Nitrous Mustang, to a "Rowdy" CTS-V (Recaro package with pan roof).









Time is a gift...


----------



## srleadjb

991.1, 911 S.


----------



## Ross13

2019 4runner
2017 WRX STI
2002 S2000


----------



## Technarchy

2020 Subaru Forester 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buick

My first car, and the one I still drive
















1971 flat screen 1300 Beetle


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## Black5

AngelDeVille said:


>


Is this actually yours?

Drivetrain?

Model?

Looks in great condition...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## malern

Omega owner, Rolex owner, JLC owner, Zenith owner, and Seiko owner and drive a Tesla Model 3.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

E70 X5 Does the Job.


----------



## jason10mm

New speedy and newer WRX.


----------



## 53jd

A GMC Sierra truck.


----------



## AngelDeVille

Black5 said:


> Is this actually yours?
> 
> Drivetrain?
> 
> Model?
> 
> Looks in great condition...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


Yep,

1965 Ford Fairlane 500

289 V8

58k miles 3rd owner

Looking to freshen the door seals and paint... probably change the top color to white, but otherwise stick to the original baby blue.


----------



## Black5

AngelDeVille said:


> Yep,
> 
> 1965 Ford Fairlane 500
> 
> 289 V8
> 
> 58k miles 3rd owner
> 
> Looking to freshen the door seals and paint... probably change the top color to white, but otherwise stick to the original baby blue.


Do you have any other photo's?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## took

jason10mm said:


> New speedy and newer WRX.


That strap combo is beautiful! Who made the strap? Also, 10mm (car mechanic or firearms 10mm)?

Time is a gift...


----------



## HiggsBoson

Here is my daily drive. Mini JCW (John Cooper Works) Been 'into' Mini's since the early 1980's.


----------



## MONTANTK

HiggsBoson said:


> Here is my daily drive. Mini JCW (John Cooper Works) Been 'into' Mini's since the early 1980's.


 just got my first Mini a few weeks ago and I love it!


----------



## HiggsBoson

MONTANTK said:


> just got my first Mini a few weeks ago and I love it!


Post us a picture! :-!


----------



## MONTANTK

HiggsBoson said:


> MONTANTK said:
> 
> 
> 
> just got my first Mini a few weeks ago and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Post us a picture!
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I won't be getting my first omega for a few more weeks


----------



## anonymousmoose

Another pic of our 162tsi Tiguan









I can't fault this car. It's quick, comfortable, has the luxuries, lots of modern tech, roomy enough for our family. I still miss my A4 Quattro because of the handling. The Tiguan was just too good a package pass up for the cost.

We didn't opt for the R line pack. I just can get past a soft-roader SUV with sports rims.

I do drool over the neighbours Macan S. but at 
about twice the price


----------



## anonymousmoose

savedbythebell said:


> E70 X5 Does the Job.
> 
> View attachment 15022429
> 
> 
> View attachment 15016417


I have no idea why.... I dreamt I had an X5 last night. I also dreamt I was in some sort of mafia.... too much TV I think.


----------



## Aidy

A van and not a great van, just a van. It gets me to work and carries my tools and ladders and the all important fishing tackle.


----------



## jacobo

Ford F-150. This is an old photo but she still looks the same








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

jacobo said:


> Ford F-150. This is an old photo but she still looks the same
> View attachment 15050451
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those things are so expensive on Australia. $100,000. Great cars


----------



## koolpep

Me=black, V8, 360PS
Wifey=white, flat 6, 340PS


----------



## Melon84

koolpep said:


> View attachment 15052791
> 
> 
> Me=black, V8, 360PS
> Wifey=white, flat 6, 340PS


Frenchie rules . Love!


----------



## Black5

AngelDeVille said:


>





AngelDeVille said:


> Yep,
> 
> 1965 Ford Fairlane 500
> 
> 289 V8
> 
> 58k miles 3rd owner
> 
> Looking to freshen the door seals and paint... probably change the top color to white, but otherwise stick to the original baby blue.





Black5 said:


> Do you have any other photo's?
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


I guess that means you haven't taken any of your own photo's yet...


----------



## koolpep

Melon84 said:


> Frenchie rules . Love!


They do indeed. Such cool characters....


----------



## iuprof

2016 Toyota 4Runner Trail Edition. Barcelona Red 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcalka

These days, trying to ride the Magna more, but occasionally the Audi Q7 pulling it <smile>


----------



## GMC

Few months old pictures from delivery of our new BMW X5


----------



## Mtnmansa

My 991 C2S


----------



## Mtnmansa

View attachment 15071905


My 991 C2S


----------



## Mtnmansa

2011 Ducati Sport 1000S


----------



## mstnpete

Audi R8

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMCUK

....................................................................................... +


----------



## Greek




----------



## GrimFandango

This thread has me thinking I might need to step my game up as I drive a boring as hell Volvo that I mostly like because it gets good mileage and has comfortable seats XD.


----------



## AngelDeVille

Black5 said:


> I guess that means you haven't taken any of your own photo's yet...


no time too busy driving


----------



## mitch57




----------



## Black5

AngelDeVille said:


> no time too busy driving


Yes.
I guess it's a long drive to ABQ from Redmond, Utah...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## HiggsBoson

AngelDeVille said:


> no time too busy driving


Shouldn't be posting on here if your driving.....


----------



## josiahg52

mitch57 said:


> View attachment 15081111
> 
> View attachment 15081115
> 
> View attachment 15081133


Is that the X7?


----------



## mitch57

Yes. 2020 X7 40i.


----------



## ieatkows

BMW G30 5er


----------



## anonymousmoose

I think this would be a good car for a planet ocean


----------



## josiahg52

mitch57 said:


> Yes. 2020 X7 40i.


Love it. Just waiting for a diesel model in the US. Probably just keep trucking in my 2011 X5 diesel until the end.


----------



## calgarc

this is what I currently drive.


----------



## Yellowdrive

Jealous?


----------



## Apoca7ypse

S4


----------



## Dirty John

@Mtnmansa

Scottsdale?


----------



## mstnpete

My other ride C55 AMG - Brabus









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

mstnpete said:


> My other ride C55 AMG - Brabus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I love that design! Used to have a AMG edition C200. Car I miss the most. Looked brilliant


----------



## fskywalker

Honda Ridgeline


----------



## sabot03196

2016 JCW Mini with the factory tuning package.


----------



## StingF18




----------



## archuk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Absolutely love it. There is nothing it can't do so whatever I am doing any given day, it's able to handle it and more.


----------



## anonymousmoose

*What will Omega owners drive next?*

This doesn't warrant a new thread. Was wondering what car plans Omega owners have for their next car and how soon?

I'm about 2-3 years away and thinking of updating our 2015 Polo comfortline with a 2018+ Polo GTI. We have a 2018 Tiguan so want something small and fun.

Clarkson's thumbs up on Grand Tour kinda pushed me toward a Polo not a Golf


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Kinboat

For weekends (or whenever I'm alone)









For shows (undergoing restoration currently)









For groceries (ex cop car)


----------



## gasspasser

For weekend canyon runs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flapsslatsup




----------



## josiahg52

Next? Jeez. I haven't had a car payment since I paid off my X5 some six years ago and it's nice not having one. Probably need to put some money into it to ensure it gets me to 200k miles. Next though will probably be a truck but I'll be keeping the X5 and the M5. I hardly even drive the M5 any more.


----------



## busch12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kypt

I've got 2007 Xterra. There's more lights on in the dash than can be found on a Christmas tree, but she runs well and has 4 wheel drive for the winters here. 145,000 miles so far.

I also have a 16 Camaro SS. Looks like all the other blue ones on the road.


----------



## anonymousmoose

The mooses are thinking of picking up a pre-owned BMW 2er 2015/2016 cabrio. Anyone got any feedback or input on this car?









BMW 2 Series Convertible Review: 2015 220i and 228i


What’s Hot: Buttoned-down chassis, RWD dynamics, snug fabric roof, reasonable boot capacity What’s Not: Suspension fussy on bigger wheels, no heated seats in 220i. X-FACTOR: The new 2 Series Convertible drives as great as it l




www.drive.com.au


----------



## Black5

mstnpete said:


> My other ride C55 AMG - Brabus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk












I miss mine.

Such an understated and under-rated car...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NewGuard84

LS430 for cruising and commuting in good conditions.

2500 Suburban for winter and hunting


----------



## SinCity

.


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CSG

I drive an old Lexus Land Cruiser.


----------



## panucorodolfo

Not my daily driver but I am in love with her.

































































Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenix84




----------



## joesym001




----------



## took

CTS-V
















Time is a gift...


----------



## anonymousmoose

joesym001 said:


> View attachment 15535225
> 
> View attachment 15535226


I'm thinking about buying one of them. The A3 S-line FWD. How's yours?


----------



## HiggsBoson

Fenix84 said:


>


That scene is simply stunning.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Sorry fellas, didn't realise/remember I had posted pictures of this, 7 months ago. Getting a bit of 'brain fog' in my old age!  
My daily drive. I'll be honest, for a car that weighs not much more than an (empty) crisp packet, and with 245BHP 'on tap' it's a rather exhilarating experience!


----------



## joesym001

anonymousmoose said:


> I'm thinking about buying one of them. The A3 S-line FWD. How's yours?


I love it! Mine is a 2016 A3 Quattro prestige. If you can, spring for the Quattro. More hp, more efficient engine, and you will love the AWD. You can really feel the difference in 45 more horses.


----------



## UFOh

The love of my life:









And the biggest money pit outside of my watch addiction, I have a terrible love/hate relationship with this car, keep threatening to sell her but yet she's still sat in my garage. Last 3 track days she hasn't finished a single session, stuff keeps breaking on the old girl .


----------



## MHe225

HiggsBoson said:


> .... for a car that weighs not much more than an (empty) crisp packet, and with 245BHP 'on tap' it's a rather exhilarating experience!


Not just that .... wheels placed at the corners of the car and a very low center of gravity - it's an upscaled go-cart 
Saw one of these recently ...... looks a little over the top; what do you say, is it worth the extra dow, or is it merely cosmetics compared to yours?


----------



## HiggsBoson

MHe225 said:


> Not just that .... wheels placed at the corners of the car and a very low center of gravity - it's an upscaled go-cart
> Saw one of these recently ...... looks a little over the top; what do you say, is it worth the extra dow, or is it merely cosmetics compared to yours?
> View attachment 15571358


Apparently it's a beast, but I hate the way it looks. Each to their own, some people love it. For me, the rear spoiler and the wheel arch 'extensions' ruin it. 
If I remember correctly, it's 302BHP!


----------



## bigclive2011

Proper Mini.... none of that German rubbish.

Not that I own one now unfortunately, but have had 5 over the years, when I was young single and didn't have to get up in the night to pee.


----------



## anonymousmoose

joesym001 said:


> I love it! Mine is a 2016 A3 Quattro prestige. If you can, spring for the Quattro. More hp, more efficient engine, and you will love the AWD. You can really feel the difference in 45 more horses.


Out of my budget over here in OZ - but I have found the older pre-facelift one which I'm enquiring about.

I don't need a new car, I'm just bored driving the Polo to work


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## Sugman

Whenever possible...


----------



## Besbro

I have owned this for 15 months now and and I love it as much as the day I brought it home! Don't mind the Misses standing there!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Family, age and large dog have dictated I move from spicy sport sedans to minivans.......kids are grown, one moved out, but still have a DOdGe Grand caravan in my driveway, Akita in the back!


----------



## Slant

^^^
Great pic! Akita looks like s/he should be in the driver's seat 😁


----------



## NewGuard84

Meanwhile in Canada, many fall and early winter commutes look like this:


----------



## NikoMos




----------



## Rolexoman

Only have one Omega Seamaster










And drive this


----------



## Maddog1970

Slant said:


> ^^^
> Great pic! Akita looks like s/he should be in the driver's seat 😁


.....trust me, like all the females in my life, she is in the drivers seat!


----------



## anonymousmoose

The car hunting isn't going well. Two cars I made reasonable offers on got rejected. They want pretty much sticker price stating that COVID stock shortages. Oh well, no hurry. I don't 'need' a car, I 'want' to change cars because I'm getting bored.


----------



## wrxdev

Before kids and during bachelor days, I had a sleeper Subaru WRX. Now drive a more sleepy Kia Optima as the wifey cannot drive stick/manual transmission. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo

look at the license plate on the X5 and it will make sense, in the 98 when I got the other plate that combo was not available in Cali so the F-250 is similar but different, that plate was originally on another truck, the one in the bottom pic


























this truck is now in my brothers garage


----------



## wrxdev

2premo said:


> look at the license plate on the X5 and it will make sense, in the 98 when I got the other plate that combo was not available in Cali so the F-250 is similar but different, that plate was originally on another truck, the one in the bottom pic
> 
> View attachment 15584525
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584525
> View attachment 15584530
> 
> 
> this truck is now in my brothers garage


That original X5 is a classic. True BMW proportions unlike the bloated and chubby ones available today.


----------



## mbarmbar

Used to enjoy a BMW Z3 together with my Speedy, need some place in the garage was needed for my son's car...
Well, my Speedy is still there!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Christopher-N




----------



## anonymousmoose

Just shook hands on this.

Ours next week


----------



## HiggsBoson

anonymousmoose said:


> Just shook hands on this.
> 
> Ours nest week


Very nice!


----------



## Omega9000

VW GTI Sedan. But I really want to upgrade to a Porsche Macan in a few years...


----------



## anonymousmoose

HiggsBoson said:


> Very nice!


Thanks Higgs,

Its nothing fancy engine wise. 3 years old with 23,500km.
The dealer thought it was a standard car, which is probably why it was advertised a bit less than others I was looking at.
When I called him about it, I asked if it had options and he said it didn't. When I saw that he confirmed his thoughts that it had no options.
He didn't know it has:
Comfort package
Technik Package
Assistance Package

Most of the optioned ones have the style or s-line packs. So they stand out visually. Whomever bought this optioned it with more useful things rather than cosmetic.


----------



## HiggsBoson

anonymousmoose said:


> Thanks Higgs,
> 
> *Its nothing fancy engine wise. *3 years old with 23,500km.
> The dealer thought it was a standard car, which is probably why it was advertised a bit less than others I was looking at.
> When I called him about it, I asked if it had options and he said it didn't. When I saw that he confirmed his thoughts that it had no options.
> He didn't know it has:
> Comfort package
> Technik Package
> Assistance Package
> 
> Most of the optioned ones have the style or s-line packs. So they stand out visually. Whomever bought this optioned it with more useful things rather than cosmetic.


It's an AUDI !!! Now that's FANCY!!


----------



## NewGuard84

anonymousmoose said:


> Just shook hands on this.
> 
> Ours nest week


We have one of these in the extended family. It replaced a comparable 3 series and my aunt and uncle never looked back. With these German vehicles, you sure are playing the "trim/package game" more than with luxury vehicles which all come fully loaded.

Not sure if all international models have the Quattro drive but it is quite popular up here in the "Arctic." Among the trucks and SUVs, they travel with ease in all conditions with good tires.

You're covered for any hypothetical snow you may encounter  Or perhaps sand/light off-roading should that ever occur.

My LS430 is silver and I like the cleanness of it.

Nice colour in my eyes. Cheers.


----------



## Piter De Vries

Toyota hilux work ute.
Toyota hilux private ute.
2 hiluxes are better than 1 right?


----------



## anonymousmoose

NewGuard84 said:


> We have one of these in the extended family. It replaced a comparable 3 series and my aunt and uncle never looked back. With these German vehicles, you sure are playing the "trim/package game" more than with luxury vehicles which all come fully loaded.
> 
> Not sure if all international models have the Quattro drive but it is quite popular up here in the "Arctic." Among the trucks and SUVs, they travel with ease in all conditions with good tires.
> 
> You're covered for any hypothetical snow you may encounter  Or perhaps sand/light off-roading should that ever occur.
> 
> My LS430 is silver and I like the cleanness of it.
> 
> Nice colour in my eyes. Cheers.


Thanks.

No Quattro on this one and in OZ we get the lower spec 1.4l engine. The car replaces a 5 year old VW Polo so it's miles ahead of that in terms of comfort and performance. We have a VW Tiguan as our family vehicle, with the 2.0l engine.

It will be my daily driver to work (15 min drive) and children run. So we didn't want something too expensive.

I had an Audi A4 Quattro a few years back, now THAT was an Audi!


----------



## CRW161

Had my Jaguar I-Pace for 2 years and 50,000 milesnow, and wouldn't swap it for anything. Even got my daily charge electric free for the first year!


----------



## anonymousmoose

Omega9000 said:


> VW GTI Sedan. But I really want to upgrade to a Porsche Macan in a few years...


What is a GTI Sedan? We don't have this in Australia.


----------



## Omega9000

anonymousmoose said:


> What is a GTI Sedan? We don't have this in Australia.


Strange... figured this would be everywhere considering the size...


----------



## busch12

Trailhawk for all the offroading I've never done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Omega9000 said:


> Strange... figured this would be everywhere considering the size...
> View attachment 15615830


I was wondering the same as @anonymousmoose - GTI is a hatchback. The sedan version would be the Jetta GLI

I'm on my 3rd GTI - love that car; photo below shows both my old (silver) and new GTI


----------



## anonymousmoose

Omega9000 said:


> Strange... figured this would be everywhere considering the size...
> View attachment 15615830


We call that car type a hatch not sedan here, we have them here too.

That GTI was on my shortlist but I got the better optioned lower engine Audi. Compromises


----------



## anonymousmoose

MHe225 said:


> I was wondering the same as @anonymousmoose - GTI is a hatchback. The sedan version would be the Jetta GLI
> 
> I'm on my 3rd GTI - love that car; photo below shows both my old (silver) and new GTI
> View attachment 15615911


Jetta GLI? Never seen one. Sounds appealing. Australia has the Jetta Highline 155tsi sport.

I always wanted a Golf GTI but I always end up buying something else :-/


----------



## 007IOU

Golf R


----------



## MHe225

anonymousmoose said:


> Jetta GLI? Never seen one. Sounds appealing. Australia has the Jetta Highlife 155tsi sport.
> 
> I always wanted a Golf GTI but I always end up buying something else :-/


Maybe they don't come to Australia - it's GTI with a trunk, or a Jetta with (Golf) GTI specs. Fewer performance options available and I get from all the reviews that the GTI handles better. Same platform but with the trunk, the weight distribution is different.
Like you, I also always wanted a GTI since the day I drove my brother's Mk II - it took many years, but I finally got my first GTI (Mk V) in January 2007. All three came with a stick / manual transmission - bit of a hard find in the US


----------



## Apoptosis

BMW m140i
I love the thing to bits.
Not a fan of the number plate it came with but too busy with other crap to go through the rigmarole of changing it.

Stage 1 tune and gearbox tune have turned it into a total rocket ship when you want it to be. That B58 motor is a monster.


----------



## BundyBear

MHe225 said:


> Maybe they don't come to Australia - it's GTI with a trunk, or a Jetta with (Golf) GTI specs. Fewer performance options available and I get from all the reviews that the GTI handles better. Same platform but with the trunk, the weight distribution is different.
> Like you, I also always wanted a GTI since the day I drove my brother's Mk II - it took many years, but I finally got my first GTI (Mk V) in January 2007. All three came with a stick / manual transmission - bit of a hard find in the US


We used to have the Jetta and before that a Bora. Sales was pathetic and they discontinued it here. A real pity since I had the Bora and I liked the sedan more than a hatch.


----------



## chipjumper

Call me blue collar but I like have nice durable things.


----------



## anonymousmoose

chipjumper said:


> Call me blue collar but I like have nice durable things.


That's awesome - they are so very expansive in Australia

Gotta be a fairly well off tradesmen to drive one them where 


https://www.carsales.com.au/cars/details/2015-ford-f350-platinum-swb-auto-4x4-my15/SSE-AD-6878839


----------



## MHe225

chipjumper said:


> Call me blue collar but I like have nice durable things.


Nothing blue collar about liking durable things ..... I bet many of us do. This is the no frills "work version" of the F350? Few years ago, I spec'd a 4-door F250 Super Duty (diesel) - came out at ca $70K. Too rich for us. The plan was to tow a camper trailer ..... life and plans changed, unfortunately.

Not sure how durable the Ford's are - my wife used to have a GMC Sierra. The truck was only 6 years old when it started having issues and needed a major engine repair. At 11 years, truck was due for an engine overhaul (with only 65K easy miles) and other issues. It became a money-pit. We took our loss and sold it.


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## oso2276

A couple of land Rovers, short wheel base for playing. The other is the daily driver

















Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sebgreen

Not posted in a while. My S4 got written off - thankfully I walked away.

Decided to get something more sporty as it may be my last opportunity.



























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chipjumper

Its a 2012 F-350; it has the 6.2L V8 gas. It's been a nice truck and still "rides like new" (firmest suspension ever). I drive my '09 Tahoe 50/50 for comfortable trips. I just sold my Mooney last Saturday though...sad day but I'm hoping to upgrade to a 252 when I retire at the end of the decade.


----------



## JLittle

This is mine.


----------



## cathodical

Interesting thread!


----------



## anonymousmoose

JLittle said:


> View attachment 15616748
> 
> This is mine.


I like those!


----------



## JLittle

anonymousmoose said:


> I like those!


It's a great car. What makes the orange GTS one unique is that the ones equipped with AWD (about 500 total) can go fully RWD. The other Stingers could almost go full rear wheel drive, and that was nice too, but not completely. So my GTS stays in AWD during the winter and full RWD when weather permits. So I get the fun of a RWD sports car, and the safety of the AWD that has an even better traction control system than the other Stingers have, which is also great.


----------



## MHe225

@JLittle and @anonymousmoose, I was interested in the Kia Stinger ..... until I learned it cannot be had with a manual transmission. Yes, I'm old-fashioned like that and it badly limits my choices, but it adds so much to the driving experience.
My Dad both his last car at 80 year old ..... 1.4 liter, turbo charged, 6-speed manual. He has given up the keys last year at age 86, so all his life MT equipped cars


----------



## LudicrousSpeed

JLittle said:


> View attachment 15616748
> 
> This is mine.


That orange looks great.


----------



## JLittle

MHe225 said:


> @JLittle and @anonymousmoose, I was interested in the Kia Stinger ..... until I learned it cannot be had with a manual transmission. Yes, I'm old-fashioned like that and it badly limits my choices, but it adds so much to the driving experience.
> My Dad both his last car at 80 year old ..... 1.4 liter, turbo charged, 6-speed manual. He has given up the keys last year at age 86, so all his life MT equipped cars


yup, quite a few people passed on it cause it didn't have a manual. Some decided to get the Genesis G70 instead. The Stinger ticked off every single one of my boxes, so it was a great get for me.


----------



## MHe225

JLittle said:


> yup, quite a few people passed on it cause it didn't have a manual. Some decided to get the Genesis G70 instead. The Stinger ticked off every single one of my boxes, so it was a great get for me.


One of my co-workers got the G70 - that is a great car. Except ...... he got the automatic  (bet you guessed it already  )


----------



## anonymousmoose

MHe225 said:


> @JLittle and @anonymousmoose, I was interested in the Kia Stinger ..... until I learned it cannot be had with a manual transmission. Yes, I'm old-fashioned like that and it badly limits my choices, but it adds so much to the driving experience.
> My Dad both his last car at 80 year old ..... 1.4 liter, turbo charged, 6-speed manual. He has given up the keys last year at age 86, so all his life MT equipped cars


I'm too lazy to drive manuals anymore and the rest of my household has automatic only licenses. I do like VAG DSG boxes, putting them into manual mode from time to time.


----------



## harm_patterson

Currently rotate through these three. Kind of the same with my timepieces - I'm a bit eclectic! Ha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

harm_patterson said:


> Currently rotate through these three. Kind of the same with my timepieces - I'm a bit eclectic! Ha!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like all of them!


----------



## harm_patterson

anonymousmoose said:


> I like all of them!


Thank you, sir!  We're quite fond of them ourselves!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Omega9000 said:


> Strange... figured this would be everywhere considering the size...
> View attachment 15615830


We call that a hatchback in Australia, and yes, we have those...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## anonymousmoose

harm_patterson said:


> Thank you, sir!  We're quite fond of them ourselves!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Z3 is the best. Love that car. Do you have an SMP 2541 to go with it


----------



## Mr Hyde

My ride for the daily grind is an AWD Acura TLX. On the weekends or if traffic is light due toa school holiday, etc, I row my own gears in an Audi RS4.


----------



## harm_patterson

anonymousmoose said:


> The Z3 is the best. Love that car. Do you have an SMP 2541 to go with it


Is this close enough? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

Mine and the wifes.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harm_patterson

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


4Runner! Solid choice. In my area that's almost as good as buying a fine timepiece. They just don't loose their value and you can't beat it for practicality and reliability.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

harm_patterson said:


> 4Runner! Solid choice. In my area that's almost as good as buying a fine timepiece. They just don't loose their value and you can't beat it for practicality and reliability.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We don't have the 4Runner in Australia since the late 90s - a shame


----------



## anonymousmoose

Got it home today


----------



## mjrchabot

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just picked up a used T4R SR5 for my wife to drive - I drive a crew cab Silverado. I put some Duratrac tires on it the 2nd day of ownership, helped the ride and appearance, imo.

4Runners are incredible SUVs. No frills but will run for an eternity with proper care.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LMLC88

Maybe if I didn't spend so much on watches I'd have a better car. But I like it the way it is. Bought it new, has never let me down (yet).


----------



## anonymousmoose

LMLC88 said:


> Maybe if I didn't spend so much on watches I'd have a better car. But I like it the way it is. Bought it new, has never let me down (yet).


There car people, there's watch people. Some of us are financially cursed to be both.


----------



## LMLC88

anonymousmoose said:


> There car people, there's watch people. Some of us are financially cursed to be both.


I used to be a bit of a car guy before I was a watch guy. My first 3 cars were all petrol Alfa Romeos which I would keep in very good condition. But I've changed a bit, although I still enjoy going through the gears.
Perhaps in a few years time I'll drive a Mazda MX-5 (Miata).


----------



## Buschyfor3

Still going strong. The N52 is the last of the great naturally-aspirated, inline 6-cylinder engines.


----------



## iuprof

2016 4runner Trail Premium, Barcelona Red









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossonero3

2020 Alfa Romeo Stelvio


----------



## shreddersc

Not my daily driver, but....


----------



## took

Added this today...
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog1

Buschyfor3 said:


> Still going strong. The N52 is the last of the great naturally-aspirated, inline 6-cylinder engines.
> 
> View attachment 15622823


You got that right, can't wear em out! Mercedes old 5 cylinder diesel and Chevy's 350 all some of the longest lasting motors ever made.


----------



## Kewrock

took said:


> Added this today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Nice truck, but you've defeated everything that made it what it was.


----------



## took

Kewrock said:


> Nice truck, but you've defeated everything that made it what it was.


The wheels are decent AT's, but this thing will never see anything other than PERFECT asphalt lol. It'll look good when I show up to construction projects for reviews.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RayWatch

My current lineup.










And


----------



## Kewrock

RayWatch said:


> My current lineup.
> 
> View attachment 15693788
> 
> 
> And
> 
> View attachment 15693789


 Those Aussie Pontiacs were awesome sleepers. Re-badged Holdens. Nice, and super rare.


----------



## NebraskaZ

2020 WRX STI


----------



## Kewrock

took said:


> The wheels are decent AT's, but this thing will never see anything other than PERFECT asphalt lol. It'll look good when I show up to construction projects for reviews.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


As a Jeep collector and lover of anything truck related and off-road. I cringe when I see stuff like that. Over at the Jeep forums, there are entire threads dedicated to these kind of mods. Don't go looking though. They'll hurt your feelings. But hey. To each, his own. Any teasing is all in good fun. Cheers!


----------



## Kewrock

LMLC88 said:


> Maybe if I didn't spend so much on watches I'd have a better car. But I like it the way it is. Bought it new, has never let me down (yet).
> 
> View attachment 15622346


Its a cute, presentable little car. I don't know what it is. I don't think i've ever seen it in the States. But think about it like this. You can buy a luxury watch brand new. Use it and enjoy it for 5, 10, 20 years, and it'll still be worth (at least) as much as you paid for it (if not more). If you buy used watches you can be even more better off in a few years. Watches retain their values no matter how many times they change owners. Cars on the other hand, suffer from diminishing returns. It loses 20% of it's value as soon as you sign the contract, Loses value every time it changes hands, and is basically worthless in 10 years. Even the best luxury super-cars rarely retain there value.


----------



## Black5

RayWatch said:


> My current lineup.
> 
> View attachment 15693788


Hold on to that Holden.
They are becoming collectible now...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

took said:


> The wheels are decent AT's, but this thing will never see anything other than PERFECT asphalt lol. It'll look good when I show up to construction projects for reviews.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Don't let him reach in a touch a break caliper or pads I've seen people get burned if the vehicle was used recently.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Don't let him reach in a touch a break caliper or pads I've seen people get burned if the vehicle was used recently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


He didn't and the truck had been sitting for over night (but absolutely true with the heat). He also checks out the Jeep tires









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Kewrock said:


> As a Jeep collector and lover of anything truck related and off-road. I cringe when I see stuff like that. Over at the Jeep forums, there are entire threads dedicated to these kind of mods. Don't go looking though. They'll hurt your feelings. But hey. To each, his own. Any teasing is all in good fun. Cheers!


Oh this won't hurt my feelings, I've got a badass Jeep for offroading... I have have things I can't stand, like "squatting" lol. I take it all in good fun. (Definitely no rubberbands on the Ole Yeeper)









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Color matched... and produced roughly around the same time...


----------



## anonymousmoose

RayWatch said:


> My current lineup.
> 
> View attachment 15693788


Australian built! Nice. Ones in good condition are staring to become hot properly- GM closing all Australian production helped with that :-(


----------



## KCCHIEFS

Who cares? As long as you have a nice watch getting from A to B.


----------



## anonymousmoose

KCCHIEFS said:


> Who cares? As long as you have a nice watch getting from A to B.


We, the people who post here, care.


----------



## AAMC

Company car but anyway




























Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## took

KCCHIEFS said:


> Who cares? As long as you have a nice watch getting from A to B.


After reading your "3" replies total....you appear to be a weak attempt of a troll....and KC sux

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## leathers

Here's my daily driver...and daily diver!


----------



## HiggsBoson

KCCHIEFS said:


> Who cares? As long as you have a nice watch getting from A to B.


You cared enough to reply to the post....


----------



## anonymousmoose

leathers said:


> Here's my daily driver...and daily diver!
> View attachment 15697923


That is awesome! I really want one of these someday. Already go the PO 

Anything after the 996 and I'd be happy. Maybe retirement car.
Pre 996 is also a dream, but crazy $$$ here in Australia.
I would 100% settle for a Cayman or even a later model Boxter.

I was close to buying a BMW 228i - wonderful, loved it - but with a 3 year old, even as a second car I'd have killed my back getting her in and out.


----------



## Roadie_Star

1974 dodge challenger
Willwood
Stroked to 408
Hotchkiss 
Lots more

2016 Audi S6
Tuned, swaybars on order
















Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Here are mine in the back. I used to have a 325i E90 before these 2, but after the second child my wife wanted more space and a big car... and we got a CX-9.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leathers

anonymousmoose said:


> That is awesome! I really want one of these someday. Already go the PO
> 
> Anything after the 996 and I'd be happy. Maybe retirement car.
> Pre 996 is also a dream, but crazy $$$ here in Australia.
> I would 100% settle for a Cayman or even a later model Boxter.
> 
> I was close to buying a BMW 228i - wonderful, loved it - but with a 3 year old, even as a second car I'd have killed my back getting her in and out.


The 996 is a great car, possibly the best bang for your buck...my previous car was a 2003 Carrera 4S. Don't let the internet comments regarding the IMS bearing put you off. The guy I sold it to had the IMS bearing replaced and the old one looked like new.


----------



## KD8TZC

Nothing spectacular, but I like it. I still need to get my HAM radio in it though then it will be complete.


----------



## Overwound

ryan850 said:


> Mine and the wifes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Nice! I miss my Volvo. Years back I had a red S70 GLT that was a joy to own. No problems and was quick enough but not get in trouble quick. Wish I had an R instead but maybe another time.


----------



## ryan850

Overwound said:


> Nice! I miss my Volvo. Years back I had a red S70 GLT that was a joy to own. No problems and was quick enough but not get in trouble quick. Wish I had an R instead but maybe another time.


They are wonderful cars if they are kept maintained. I also previously had a different red 850 so I seen to have a type.

The wifes loves the wagon and she is always getting waves from people when she is driving.

Here is how it currently looks.


----------



## Alfa2600

Three classics.


----------



## listorene12

Kewrock said:


> Its a cute, presentable little car. I don't know what it is. I don't think i've ever seen it in the States. But think about it like this. You can buy a luxury watch brand new. Use it and enjoy it for 5, 10, 20 years, and it'll still be worth (at least) as much as you paid for it (if not more). If you buy used watches you can be even more better off in a few years. Watches retain their values no matter how many times they change owners. Cars on the other hand, suffer from diminishing returns. It loses 20% of it's value as soon as you sign the contract, Loses value every time it changes hands, and is basically worthless in 10 years. Even the best luxury super-cars rarely retain there value.


This entirely depends on what car you buy some appreciate in value or you can buy and flip them for a quick profit like the new Suzuki jimny. When it first came out they were selling for over retail.


----------



## Steverino 417

Meet 'Hannibal', aka my C63s AMG estate (don't think you guys on the west side of The Pond get the wagon version):


----------



## RayWatch

Traded in the Subaru recently and picked up this bad boy.


----------



## listorene12

RayWatch said:


> Traded in the Subaru recently and picked up this bad boy.
> View attachment 15701287


That looks fierce!


----------



## horrij1

Four wheels, then it is this...









Two wheels, one of these....


----------



## Steverino 417

RayWatch said:


> Traded in the Subaru recently and picked up this bad boy.
> View attachment 15701287


That looks mean - like it. Don't think we get that in the UK - whats the model and spec?


----------



## RayWatch

Steverino 417 said:


> That looks mean - like it. Don't think we get that in the UK - whats the model and spec?


Its a 2018 Chevrolet Camaro ZL1, 6 Speed manual, RWD, with a 6.2 Liter Supercharged V8 putting out 650 Horsepower and 650 Torques.


----------



## Steverino 417

RayWatch said:


> Its a 2018 Chevrolet Camaro ZL1, 6 Speed manual, RWD, with a 6.2 Liter Supercharged V8 putting out 650 Horsepower and 650 Torques.


Thanks Ray - serious piece of kit, sadly not available in the UK unless you import one, which is why I had to ask. Looks like a good track car (I used to have track spec Mitsubishi Evo 6).

Mine - 4 litre V8 biturbo, 9 speed semi auto (flappy paddle), rwd. 510hp and 516 torque. More than enough for snowy UK roads currently...


----------



## JLittle

Alfa2600 said:


> View attachment 15701375
> View attachment 15701378
> View attachment 15701383
> 
> 
> Three classics.


Frakin Awesome!!!!! On all three counts!!!!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerobert

91 Toffee Grey VW Corrado









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcorn

Currently switching between a '14 Jeep Grand Cherokee Summit and an '08 BMW 335i 6spd with a few mods, depending on the weather. Just recently dove in with an SMP diver, a long time dream watch. The wife keeps a tight lid on the car buying, but had no problem with an engagement/wedding/5th anniversary/35th birthday present watch 





















Steverino 417 said:


> Meet 'Hannibal', aka my C63s AMG estate (don't think you guys on the west side of The Pond get the wagon version):
> 
> View attachment 15701431
> View attachment 15701433


We actually do. Other than the newly released RS6 Avant, the E63 was the only hi-po wagon sold in the states.


----------



## biggbubba

73 Challenger










With a 72 Ploprof


----------



## Steverino 417

dcorn said:


> Currently switching between a '14 Jeep Grand Cherokee Summit and an '08 BMW 335i 6spd with a few mods, depending on the weather. Just recently dove in with an SMP diver, a long time dream watch. The wife keeps a tight lid on the car buying, but had no problem with an engagement/wedding/5th anniversary/35th birthday present watch
> 
> View attachment 15702453
> 
> 
> View attachment 15702455
> 
> 
> We actually do. Other than the newly released RS6 Avant, the E63 was the only hi-po wagon sold in the states.


Ah OK, I had read in a US review of the C class AMG that the wagon version was not going on sale Stateside, on the basis that most buyers would go for the GLC (4x4) instead. Seems like they took a different view on the E Class.


----------



## farmerboy

Massey Ferguson


----------



## Kewrock

ryan850 said:


> They are wonderful cars if they are kept maintained. I also previously had a different red 850 so I seen to have a type.
> 
> The wifes loves the wagon and she is always getting waves from people when she is driving.
> 
> Here is how it currently looks.


Awesome! I had the identical car only a couple years newer. A '99 V70R. Yours is an 850R ?. I sold mine in mint condition with only 125k back in 2015 to some 18 year old kid on Mathew's Volvo Forums. He listed it two years later on SwedeSpeed in totally trashed condition. My heart sunk when I saw it. I took so much care of that car for so many years, and some teenager destroyed it in 2yrs/30k miles.


----------



## ryan850

Kewrock said:


> Awesome! I had the identical car only a couple years newer. A '99 V70R. Yours is an 850R ?. I sold mine in mint condition with only 125k back in 2015 to some 18 year old kid on Mathew's Volvo Forums. He listed it two years later on SwedeSpeed in totally trashed condition. My heart sunk when I saw it. I took so much care of that car for so many years, and some teenager destroyed it in 2yrs/30k miles.
> View attachment 15710398


That looks really nice. That's a bummer to hear about the condition. I've been on all of the volvo forums in the past. These cars are becoming classics.


----------



## leathers

Kewrock said:


> Its a cute, presentable little car. I don't know what it is. I don't think i've ever seen it in the States. But think about it like this. You can buy a luxury watch brand new. Use it and enjoy it for 5, 10, 20 years, and it'll still be worth (at least) as much as you paid for it (if not more). If you buy used watches you can be even more better off in a few years. Watches retain their values no matter how many times they change owners. Cars on the other hand, suffer from diminishing returns. It loses 20% of it's value as soon as you sign the contract, Loses value every time it changes hands, and is basically worthless in 10 years. Even the best luxury super-cars rarely retain there value.


Certain cars ARE somewhat like watches. You should have said "MOST cars lose 20% as soon as you sign the contract" and the same is true with watches - MOST luxury watches lose probably more than 20% the minute you wear it. There're plenty of 1 year old Omega watches that have lost 25% - 40% off their MSRP. Now there are outliers in the watch world- Rolex Submariners for example, in fact most Rolex in todays climate. Same with cars - a new Porsche GT3 RS increases in value for example. Certain used Porsches can be driven for a few years and will not lose a penny - just like watches, you've gotta know which models and the market.


----------



## Tsportmat

Kangoo from 1999

This cost me 15x less than my Speedmaster.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

leathers said:


> Certain cars ARE somewhat like watches. You should have said "MOST cars lose 20% as soon as you sign the contract" and the same is true with watches - MOST luxury watches lose probably more than 20% the minute you wear it. There're plenty of 1 year old Omega watches that have lost 25% - 40% off their MSRP. Now there are outliers in the watch world- Rolex Submariners for example, in fact most Rolex in todays climate. Same with cars - a new Porsche GT3 RS increases in value for example. Certain used Porsches can be driven for a few years and will not lose a penny - just like watches, you've gotta know which models and the market.


Holden commodore V8. Been increasing since they stopped making them


----------



## DSZ44

My daily 








Driving the wife's daily, the 2016 Forester XT which I always feel like I'm going to flip. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

Just got my new 911 Turbo today! Weirdly, requires assembly from the dealer.


----------



## Roy Hobbs

EDCs









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ghost410

thxv009 said:


> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


How do you like the SQ5? I've been thinking of one for the old lady


----------



## thxv009

Ghost410 said:


> How do you like the SQ5? I've been thinking of one for the old lady


I really like it! HQ is just 40 km away from my home  performance is very good and the B&O Sound system is nice but I have the older 8R so 2016 Model

















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pbmatt

Cheers from the red neck cousin in the Omega Family!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

thxv009 said:


> I really like it! HQ is just 40 km away from my home  performance is very good and the B&O Sound system is nice but I have the older 8R so 2016 Model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


those are the good looking ones 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost410

thxv009 said:


> I really like it! HQ is just 40 km away from my home  performance is very good and the B&O Sound system is nice but I have the older 8R so 2016 Model
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Awesome, thank you what a beautiful suv.


----------



## anonymousmoose

thxv009 said:


> I really like it! HQ is just 40 km away from my home  performance is very good and the B&O Sound system is nice but I have the older 8R so 2016 Model


I do love Audi's. I'm not so over-the-moon with the pre-owned A3 I bought a few weeks ago. Just doesn't feel as premium as I'd like. But good for the what it is and the cost. I used to drive an A4 quattro B8, perhaps my standards are too high.

I've been having noise issues with the brakes. Dealer machined them but its coming back. Going to take another look next week (so far, no cost to me).


----------



## UFOh

orangenSaft said:


> View attachment 15723551
> 
> 
> Just got my new 911 Turbo today! Weirdly, requires assembly from the dealer.


What reference is that, she's lovely (the watch, not the Lego)?


----------



## Sugman

How about what your wife drives? This is the day we picked it up.
















I'll stick with this whenever possible:


----------



## orangenSaft

UFOh said:


> What reference is that, she's lovely (the watch, not the Lego)?


That would be this bad boy, the 215.30.44.21.04.001: Planet Ocean 600M Seamaster Steel Chronometer Watch 215.30.44.21.04.001 | OMEGA US®


----------



## 1st timer

2021 kia k5 GT love it since day one. . 2nd one Canada.


----------



## JLittle

1st timer said:


> 2021 kia k5 GT love it since day one. . 2nd one Canada.
> View attachment 15740558
> View attachment 15740560


Beautiful car. I had a salesman try to get me to trade my car for that this weekend. I respectfully declined


----------



## 1st timer

JLittle said:


> Beautiful car. I had a salesman try to get me to trade my car for that this weekend. I respectfully declined
> 
> View attachment 15740568


Love the stinger. Honestly, the K5 GT is an amazing car. Gt line is great too but the GT... I love. Plus up here in Canada... We get all the options included. Digital cluster as well. 
Enjoy your stinger. Sweet ride.


----------



## anonymousmoose

1st timer said:


> 2021 kia k5 GT love it since day one. . 2nd one Canada.
> View attachment 15740558


Never seen that before. Wowsers


----------



## tbensous

JLittle said:


> Beautiful car. I had a salesman try to get me to trade my car for that this weekend. I respectfully declined
> 
> View attachment 15740568


The stinger in that color should be bundled with an orange PO. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

tbensous said:


> The stinger in that color should be bundled with an orange PO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife said the same thing. I do have the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Sherbet though, so some orange there ?


----------



## FatTuesday

Pbmatt said:


> Cheers from the red neck cousin in the Omega Family!


Oh, I can top that...


----------



## Pbmatt

FatTuesday said:


> Oh, I can top that...
> 
> View attachment 15741544
> 
> 
> View attachment 15741551


Sweet. I can probably even top that....I also have an '01 lifted Jeep TJ Sahara! Don't have any good pics on the phone and she's tucked away for the winter.


----------



## FatTuesday

Pbmatt said:


> Sweet. I can probably even top that....I also have an '01 lifted Jeep TJ Sahara! Don't have any good pics on the phone and she's tucked away for the winter.











Me too!

And another Omega...









Unfortunately, you'll have a hard time out-red-necking me.


----------



## Pbmatt

LMAO...You got me... Although I have a few Seamasters in my collection! And a Speedy incoming....


----------



## subscribe.mi

only toy I like more than my watches and only blue I like better than my 300m blue dial


----------



## FatTuesday

Pbmatt said:


> LMAO...You got me... Although I have a few Seamasters in my collection! And a Speedy incoming....


Well, you certainly out-Omega'd me!
Nice collection!


----------



## whodat1

Wear a sapphire sandwich speedie and drive a Mk7 GTI 6MT


----------



## whodat1

FatTuesday said:


> Well, you certainly out-Omega'd me!
> Nice collection!


aye nola fam


----------



## JTod

Just got a new FOIS from Topper and when the weather permits I drive either a supercharged Miata or an Alfa Romeo 4C Spider. Clearly the garage floor needs some work


----------



## mg512




----------



## Ghost410

JTod said:


> Just got a new FOIS from Topper and when the weather permits I drive either a supercharged Miata or an Alfa Romeo 4C Spider. Clearly the garage floor needs some work
> View attachment 15748825


I LOVE those Alfa's. Just unfortunately too cramped for me.


----------



## Fatz028

2020 GMC 1500 Sierra Denali Diesel


----------



## JTod

Ghost410 said:


> I LOVE those Alfa's. Just unfortunately too cramped for me.


Biggest owner on the Alfa forum is 6'3" and 300lbs, not sure how he fits but guessing his height is mostly in his torso. Being Italian and short legged with longish arms it fits me like a glove


----------



## buggravy

thxv009 said:


> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


A man after my own heart. I had a '16, but recently moved on to a '21. I dearly miss that supercharged 3.0.


----------



## buggravy




----------



## anonymousmoose

Are car prices going stupid in the USA/UK/EU too? We have used cars selling for more than when they were new.


----------



## Mtnmansa

my Speedy Trilogy with my 2013 991 S.


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Deleted


----------



## ToBeDetermined

subscribe.mi said:


> View attachment 15742831
> 
> 
> only toy I like more than my watches and only blue I like better than my 300m blue dial
> 
> View attachment 15742842


Ah salute!


----------



## ToBeDetermined

FatTuesday said:


> View attachment 15742369
> 
> Me too!
> 
> And another Omega...
> View attachment 15742372
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, you'll have a hard time out-red-necking me.


Very nice Young Man


----------



## mark2828

Omega speed master reduced & my daily driver


----------



## FatTuesday

First ride...









And Omega


----------



## whb42187

one more for the red neck crowd...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille

My Aqua Terra is worth 10x my 2007 Kia Sorento.....

not even worth taking a picture


----------



## Titan II

whb42187 said:


> one more for the red neck crowd...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can't DODGE 'em, RAM 'em!! ? ?

Rene


----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Black5

AngelDeVille said:


> My Aqua Terra is worth 10x my 2007 Kia Sorento.....
> 
> not even worth taking a picture


What happened to your Fairlane?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## buggravy

thxv009 said:


> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


LOVE that SQ5. Is that the diesel or the supercharged 3.0?


----------



## thxv009

buggravy said:


> LOVE that SQ5. Is that the diesel or the supercharged 3.0?


Diesel


----------



## DGI82

Older picture, the Mini was sold not long ago. Have a Volvo XC90 on daily duty now but that may change up again soon


----------



## whodat1

buggravy said:


> A man after my own heart. I had a '16, but recently moved on to a '21. I dearly miss that supercharged 3.0.


It's a lovely, torquey engine. The supercharger whine is intoxicating.


----------



## SaMaster14

Here's my 2020 M4 Competition in San Marino Blue!


----------



## Sugman

I go for fewer than 4 wheels when possible.


----------



## kamonjj

Older pic, I have since added a winch and removed the bumper end caps. It's my first wrangler


----------



## Mikegpd

2020 Porsche Macan S


----------



## anonymousmoose

thxv009 said:


> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Steering wheel doesn't match the car. What Benz is that?


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## buggravy

buggravy said:


> View attachment 15749675


The SQ5 met its demise 10 days ago. Luckily no one was hurt. I was pretty gutted, but drove its replacement home last night. It was the last S4 we had (I work for Audi) so I ended up with a spec I wouldn't have otherwise chosen, but I'm really quite stoked on the change of pace.


----------



## anonymousmoose

buggravy said:


> The SQ5 met its demise 10 days ago. Luckily no one was hurt. I was pretty gutted, but drove its replacement home last night. It was the last S4 we had (I work for Audi) so I ended up with a spec I wouldn't have otherwise chosen, but I'm really quite stoked on the change of pace.


I prefer the S4 over the SQ5. Nice


----------



## roddypeepa

A6 Quattro avant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Couldn't resist a carbon roof or a butt shot!


----------



## K42

Some pretty nice rides in here that I can't match. I went from: Civic -> Accord-> Camry -> CX-5, with one Seamaster.


----------



## ELSchlotty

Love this thread - Omega owners obviously have great taste in more than just watches. My first Omega (a Speedy Reduced 3510.50) should arrive on Monday from watch vault.

My daily:









Wife's daily:









Weekend toy:









Updated with a pic of the Speedy Automatic:
View attachment 15823065


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant

ELSchlotty said:


> Love this thread - Omega owners obviously have great taste in more than just watches. My first Omega (a Speedy Reduced 3510.50) should arrive on Monday from watch vault.
> 
> My daily:
> View attachment 15815340
> 
> 
> Wife's daily:
> View attachment 15815343
> 
> 
> Weekend toy:
> View attachment 15815346
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell us more about that 911 in the garage...


----------



## ELSchlotty

Slant said:


> Tell us more about that 911 in the garage...


'82 911SC Targa in wine red over brown sport seat interior. Beautiful car but I replaced it last fall with the M3 - don't have room to be a car collector and wanted something angrier that had real A/C










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hkspwrsche

one of mine


----------



## hkspwrsche




----------



## hkspwrsche

My Truck


----------



## hkspwrsche

Then two more boring daily drivers. Sold my Jeep but might be shopping for one. 4 over the last 20 years and fun this time of year.


----------



## Carlowis

My new ride😜


----------



## Sub4

Louis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ascalon

With this:









I ride this:









The green one, that is.


----------



## EMVAMPYRE

2021 RAM 1500 Laramie


----------



## Titan II

EMVAMPYRE said:


> View attachment 15819242
> 
> 2021 RAM 1500 Laramie


Beautiful!!

Rene


----------



## EMVAMPYRE

Titan II said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> Rene


Thank you! I love her!


----------



## anonymousmoose

hkspwrsche said:


> View attachment 15815410


Wow - original?


----------



## Iceter

My daily driver, although with COVID, I've put very few miles on it in the past year.


----------



## yngrshr

2020 Explorer ST. This was taken the morning I ceramic coated it.


----------



## Nordicbeast

ELSchlotty said:


> Wife's daily:
> View attachment 15815343


Wife's daily is a Raptor? Respect....she sounds like a keeper!

Here's my ole Beast...










...closing in on 200 K KMs, and still running strong, don't think that I'll ever get rid of it.


----------



## ELSchlotty

Nordicbeast said:


> Wife's daily is a Raptor? Respect....she sounds like a keeper!
> 
> ...closing in on 200 K KMs, and still running strong, don't think that I'll ever get rid of it.


Thanks mate - definitely a keeper. I think she will be a Raptor driver for life.

Your Gen1 looks killer - wish they would have stuck with the v8!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

ELSchlotty said:


> Thanks mate - definitely a keeper. I think she will be a Raptor driver for life.
> 
> Your Gen1 looks killer - wish they would have stuck with the v8!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a v8 alternative now


----------



## ELSchlotty

Great looking TRX and even better backdrop - but I'm still partial to the Raptor despite the TRX being superior in many ways



NardinNut said:


> There's a v8 alternative now


----------



## NardinNut

ELSchlotty said:


> Great looking TRX and even better backdrop - but I'm still partial to the Raptor despite the TRX being superior in many ways


I get that. Had a 2019 Raptor before the TRX. In some ways it's a better daily


----------



## tlabowski01

2015 Mini Cooper S and Omega 2264.50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs

Omega SM300MC owner.....Waiting for my Duramax Diesel Denali to come in - 3 month wait from the manufacturer right now for custom order, but just hit the assembly line 2 weeks ago so getting close. Picture of the GMC shamelessly pulled from the web. Previous vehicle was a 2014 RAM 1500.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## myblueheaven

Aqua Terra 41mm & Grey BMW 430d M sport


----------



## lazythekid

NardinNut said:


> There's a v8 alternative now


This pic makes me homesick. Utah?

Pics at some point, but this 145.022-69 Speedy, PO2500 and 2231.50 owner drivers a Subaru Impreza. Haha, the watches are definitely worth more than my car.


----------



## NardinNut

lazythekid said:


> This pic makes me homesick. Utah?
> 
> Pics at some point, but this 145.022-69 Speedy, PO2500 and 2231.50 owner drivers a Subaru Impreza. Haha, the watches are definitely worth more than my car.


Colorado. That's the Flatirons (Boulder) in background


----------



## Caterpillar Guy

My 2020 Ram 2500 diesel limited. No pics of my PO 43.5 handy.


----------



## SSingh1975

Here's mine:
GMC truck (2017 model) 4x4 ..takes me to my fishing grounds and heavy trails..

Just bought the RR last month (wife's daily runner).

















And my 'weekend ride':


----------



## shreddersc

I think we have one of these threads already. But I'll still play.


----------



## clarosec

Rust-bucket 2009 Ford Escape with almost 200,000km on the clock.

Boat is a 1981 Mirage 27 (Bob Perry designed sailboat)


----------



## JLittle




----------



## jkpa




----------



## Entropy89

They're not what they used to be, but they're making a strong comeback.


----------



## feckman




----------



## feckman

😂😂😂


----------



## tommy_boy

It's a Jeep thing. You wouldn't understand. 










Or for longer trips


----------



## Rodentman

I hate cars...


----------



## teckel12

I have 2 Omegas (and looking for a 3rd). And I drive a Subaru Outback, because it deals with snow like no other (I've owned 9 Subaru and 3 Outbacks) and it easily fits two bikes and just a out anything else I want to throw in the back. Or two kayaks on top.


----------



## Tailo

2020 trd offroad. Just ordered a 2021 scat pack challenger in frost bite.


----------



## alexxg

Hello from Eastern Europe. C63s AMG, just got her two months ago. Lots of dreams happening this year


----------



## StephenRL

2015 Corvette ZO6 3LT!


----------



## CRW161




----------



## Hammermountain

Bustin board here.


----------



## paulie8777

2020 Audi Q5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fortvalleywildlife

John Deere 3005, Ford F-150 and this:


----------



## NikoMos

Sometimes this...









....but mostly a 2014 Mercedes-Benz GLK350


----------



## OmegaAlpha




----------



## HiggsBoson

Whoa, bit out of my depth here, 'flash' car wise! Anyway, this is my daily driver. Love her.


----------



## Thebigif

Here are the more interesting ones. Fun fact, these are near exactly the same wheelbase:


----------



## Maddog1970

Well, as I love my dog Kilo (female American Akita) more than any watch or car, a 2011 DOdGe Grand caravan....and yes, she has her own seat with a tulip seat cover...


----------



## maguirejp

Weather permitting, I ride this VRod


----------



## feckman

maguirejp said:


> Weather permitting, I ride this VRod


Good to see other riders here! I've been known to ride this monster even when the weather suggests otherwise...


----------



## George-geo




----------



## maguirejp

feckman said:


> Good to see other riders here! I've been known to ride this monster even when the weather suggests otherwise...
> 
> View attachment 15879978


Awesome bike. This is my bad weather bike.


----------



## cykrops

2010 honda odyssey. Working on convincing my wife to go full A-Team paint job on it.


----------



## JSnipes

JLittle said:


> View attachment 15878828


Very Nice...


----------



## Black5

C350









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Omega

When I'm not toting kids in a 4Runner I drive this. 2020 Mustang GT with a 6-speed manual. This thing is so much fun, it's like a 4-wheel time machine turning me back into a 17-18 year old.


----------



## PowerChucker

2019 VW Atlas in Black Pearl.


----------



## ever43




----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## malioil

I drive a 2018 Volkswagen GTI or my wife's 2018 Infiniti Q30.


----------



## anonymousmoose

2017 Audi A3 and 2018 VW Tiguan

Audi is a bit so-so, got a good price on it and came well optioned. 162tsi Tiguan is fantastic money vs car.









^Photo before the Mrs Anonymousmoose dented and scraped it.


















Our entry A3's are not as powerful as US models. This is only a 1.4 litre cylinder on demand - basically it shuts down two of the four cylinders when they are not being used. Amazing fuel economy.

I wanted a Polo GTI but with covid, prices are stupid due to availability. The Mrs don't care about performance so liked the A3 better (even thought it's my daily city car).

The dealership selling my Audi genuinely thought it was the base model, but it had over $9000 worth of options. look like this.
It still is the best deal I've seen online because of the mistake.

My mother in law often borrows it so I don't know how long the paintwork and panels will look like this.


----------



## GrimFandango

Spent all my money on my Omega. Now I pedal to work on my tricycle.


----------



## paulie8777

paulie8777 said:


> 2020 Audi Q5
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And here's the picture.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WotRUBuyinWotRUSelin

Currently nothing, but I used to own a Mk7.5 Golf R and quite loved it as a stealthy but fun car.


----------



## Titan II

If you can't DODGE 'em...RAM 'em!!🐐



















2014 RAM 1500 SLT

René


----------



## DaleEArnold

On the Water


On Land


----------



## ShineyDave

2021 Audi Q5, The first brand new car i've owned and our 2001 225 TT Quattro with AMD remap and a 3" Miltek making 290Bhp


----------



## kkr

Just for fun of being an outlier 

I don't drive anything, I do ride Brompton bike though. I live in a city center, so can walk or ride pretty much everywhere I need. For bad weather and winter there is Uber (and public transport once COVID ends). My wife drives Peugeot 3008 to work sometimes, 5 min drive instead of 20 min walk.


----------



## Black5

A mod should probably merge with this thread...









what omega owners drive


just want to see if we have the same taste in cars also here is mine




www.watchuseek.com





SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## CMSgt Bo

When I leave the asphalt this is my chariot of choice.


----------



## Crow1962

Jeep Wrangler JL, a must for the roads down here in Puerto Rico, disregard the no parking sign, not enforced in the weekend in that area.


----------



## Caterpillar Guy

CMSgt Bo said:


> When I leave the asphalt this is my chariot of choice.
> 
> View attachment 15885769
> 
> 
> View attachment 15885770


That 110 is magnificent!


----------



## Caterpillar Guy




----------



## CMSgt Bo

Caterpillar Guy said:


> That 110 is magnificent!


Thanks, your CJ-8 is pretty sweet.


----------



## VizslaFriend

I am currently living in Switzerland and work for a multi-national company headquartered in the USA. My company has provided me with a company car in the past 6 years: first an Audi A4, then a BMW X1, which will be replaced with this BMW X3 in August:









Not having to buy and maintain my own car means: more money left for Omega watches! 👻


----------



## PowerChucker

CMSgt Bo said:


> When I leave the asphalt this is my chariot of choice.
> 
> View attachment 15885769
> 
> 
> View attachment 15885770


That is friggin Awesome! and will come in handy when COVID morphs into the Zombie apocalypse


----------



## CMSgt Bo

PowerChucker said:


> That is friggin Awesome! and will come in handy when COVID morphs into the Zombie apocalypse


I know, right? Diesel is the original flex-fuel.


----------



## Caterpillar Guy

CMSgt Bo said:


> Thanks, your CJ-8 is pretty sweet.


Thanks, though not a CJ8. It's a TJ6, a 2001 TJ stretched similarly to a CJ6. Long time love/hate relationship.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Caterpillar Guy said:


> Thanks, though not a CJ8. It's a TJ6, a 2001 TJ stretched similarly to a CJ6. Long time love/hate relationship.


Nice Job! We also have a JK Rubicon SWB so I can appreciate the work you've put into yours.


----------



## HiggsBoson

GrimFandango said:


> Spent all my money on my Omega. Now I pedal to work on my tricycle.


Same here, me on my way to work....


----------



## alex79

Daily commuter is my trusty 1100 evo
Bought 2 new Mazdas last year but rarely driving during the pandemic... Main factor being home office and schooling...
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Miyota-kaiKarate




----------



## DSZ44

Miyota-kaiKarate said:


> View attachment 15890479
> 
> 
> View attachment 15890481
> 
> 
> View attachment 15890485


Absolutely love that Cosmic 2000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangecurrent

Miyota-kaiKarate said:


> View attachment 15890479
> 
> 
> View attachment 15890481
> 
> 
> View attachment 15890485


cool garage!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miyota-kaiKarate

DSZ44 said:


> Absolutely love that Cosmic 2000.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Likewise - absolutely fun to wear and easy to pair!



Orangecurrent said:


> cool garage!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## serdvd6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serdvd6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luk4s83

'88 BMW 635CSI as a weekend toy. I believe it works pretty well with the Speedy


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

Cruising my Chrystler Minivan. Rocking out a little billy Joel's piano man on the radio, cruising the Atlantic oceanside with the kids in the back...


----------



## govdubspeedgo

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> Cruising my Chrystler Minivan. Rocking out a little billy Joel's piano man on the radio, cruising the Atlantic oceanside with the kids in the back...
> View attachment 15927771


Clark is that you?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul718

M4 Competition 6 speed


----------



## Smithsj716




----------



## Frazier140

Ford Performance


----------



## Frazier140




----------



## projekt-h

2019 GTI


----------



## Mattthefish

18 GTI Autobahn


----------



## anonymousmoose

How often do you see the Dodge Viper in America? When I was a teen - this was THE coolest car


----------



## AAMC

VizslaFriend said:


> I am currently living in Switzerland and work for a multi-national company headquartered in the USA. My company has provided me with a company car in the past 6 years: first an Audi A4, then a BMW X1, which will be replaced with this BMW X3 in August:
> View attachment 15886760
> 
> 
> Not having to buy and maintain my own car means: more money left for Omega watches!


Do you work in Lucerne by any chance?

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## VizslaFriend

AAMC said:


> Do you work in Lucerne by any chance?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Yes, Sir! 
Just sent you a private message ?


----------



## AAMC

VizslaFriend said:


> Yes, Sir!
> Just sent you a private message


Yep&#8230; same company car modus operandi, currently driving a Volvo XC40 from the company, in the meantime the fleet policy changed and now you can choose a better car if it is a plug-in hybrid, like a Volvo V60 T6 AWD or a BMW 320e

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

@Mattthefish & @projekt-h - great choices; hope these have 3 pedals. Mine does


----------



## TgeekB

Every car in the current market?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hollywood D

We bought a 2020 Highlander about 6 months ago. Also have a Tundra.


----------



## anonymousmoose

MHe225 said:


> @Mattthefish & @projekt-h - great choices; hope these have 3 pedals. Mine does
> View attachment 15938878


That's what I wanted, or the Polo GTI. Wife said no so compromised with a slow 1.4l Audi. Looks nice at least and drives good


----------



## jkpa

Sat V rocket of course


----------



## SWilly67

Sometimes I drive the left one, sometimes the white one.


----------



## anonymousmoose

SWilly67 said:


> Sometimes I drive the left one, sometimes the white one.


Thats as crzsy as owing two speedmasters, I like it.


----------



## SSingh1975

Wife's (and our "vacation ride").









And my fishing/kayaking workhorse:


----------



## KayGee

Lexus LC500


----------



## jkpa

KayGee said:


> Lexus LC500
> View attachment 15942859


man what a beauty 👍 I miss my LS sometimes. Iron fist in a velvet glove 🥊


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeWannaLing




----------



## anonymousmoose

WeWannaLing said:


>


Wow! Loooove that model - so expensive in Australia


----------



## WeWannaLing

anonymousmoose said:


> Wow! Loooove that model - so expensive in Australia


Thanks! I got two of them!


----------



## Caterpillar Guy

SWilly67 said:


> Sometimes I drive the left one, sometimes the white one.


I see we have similar issues.


----------



## vmgotit

My Jeep Cherokee with a Mercedes Benz 617 turbocharged diesel. Vance.


----------



## SWilly67

Caterpillar Guy said:


> I see we have similar issues.
> View attachment 15959747


I like these kind of issues


----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #SpeedMaster Reverse 🐼 #HD1200 🏍 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Marine73

I drive a Massey Ferguson 483! And sometimes a gaited Mule! Depends on the day.


----------



## Titan II

Marine73 said:


> I drive a Massey Ferguson 483! And sometimes a gaited Mule! Depends on the day.
> View attachment 17095321
> View attachment 17095322


I like the way you roll 🚜...and trot 🫏.

René


----------



## koolpep

Lightweight. Every gram matters


----------



## Minturn

2022 Chevrolet 3500 HD Pickup


----------



## Donerix

Work:









Fun:


----------



## Sgtgeo

2015 VW Golf TDI
2015 Jeep Wrangler
2017 Harley FXDF


----------



## NyCSnEaK

07 Sequoia Limited








21 Tundra Limited








12 Outback 3.6

All purchased new and running like clocks. Sequoia is still my favorite. Been thinking of adding GX460 and getting rid of the Subaru.


----------



## SaMaster14

Currently both a G80 competition XDrive (replaced my F82) and an e92 M3 (DCT)! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## matlt

anonymousmoose said:


> was


Vipers are common enough. I’d probably say it’s the most common….exotic? A used one is the price of half of the corvettes and trucks you see all over the place


----------



## Yakswak

We have a few cars but this is the primary when it’s not pouring.


----------



## Pastor Chris

In the winter it is a plain white Subaru Outback. The rest of the year is either a 1971 Land Rover Series IIa named “Thomas” or a 1996 BMW R1100GS


----------



## Beena

Looks like I’m letting the side down by not owning a Beemer. I love my Skoda Yeti.


----------



## will_atl

S450, with our GLS450 lurking in the background!


----------



## anonymousmoose

matlt said:


> Vipers are common enough. I’d probably say it’s the most common….exotic? A used one is the price of half of the corvettes and trucks you see all over the place


Wow! Lucky Americans 

What price is on over there second and in good Nic?

This is the going rate in Australia (do a AUD to USD conversion)


----------



## will_atl

A quick search for Vipers near me 🧑‍🎄


----------



## Yakswak




----------



## Yakswak

MY2004 S2000


----------



## Yakswak

And finally the hauler


----------



## Orive 8

Mini Cooper


----------



## 82DMC12

Blue, black, and stainless steel are my colors!






























Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakswak

love that delorean!



82DMC12 said:


> Blue, black, and stainless steel are my colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410

What I drive…


On land


















On water











In the air


----------



## Mausbiber8888

Mercedes C43 AMG Coupé


----------



## matlt

will_atl said:


> A quick search for Vipers near me 🧑‍🎄
> 
> View attachment 17115554


Yeah there’s definitely some more expensive versions. I’ve never been much of a fan but as far as I know the cheaper versions aren’t anything to write home about. Personally I’ll take a vette (or even some of the better mustangs) over any viper any day


----------



## gsingh0317

My daily for the last 5 years! Worked hard to pay her off and still love it like the day I bought it


----------



## anonymousmoose

gsingh0317 said:


> My daily for the last 5 years! Worked hard to pay her off and still love it like the day I bought it
> 
> View attachment 17120441


Awesome! Love Audi. Alas - mines on the total opposite end of the Audi scale 










I've been watching some YouTube bloke called Mat Armstrong rebuild a Lamborghini - it's hilarious how many Audi parts the car has. Often the parts are the same but rebranded, and Lamborghini charges quadruple if bought from a Lamborghini vs VW/Audi service centre


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

matlt said:


> Yeah there’s definitely some more expensive versions. I’ve never been much of a fan but as far as I know the cheaper versions aren’t anything to write home about. Personally I’ll take a vette (or even some of the better mustangs) over any viper any day


A friend had an ~’03 GTS (I don’t recall the exact year). It was a hoot to drive (sounded ridiculous at wide open throttle), but ride quality wise…it made my ‘99 Camaro SS seem like a Mercedes, in comparison.

Vipers are at the end of the day street legal race cars. At the right price, I think a Viper would be a fun third or fourth vehicle to use primarily for track days. The mileage of most used ones reflects that (they’re not comfortable to drive around town).


----------



## gsingh0317

anonymousmoose said:


> Awesome! Love Audi. Alas - mines on the total opposite end of the Audi scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been watching some YouTube bloke called Mat Armstrong rebuild a Lamborghini - it's hilarious how many Audi parts the car has. Often the parts are the same but rebranded, and Lamborghini charges quadruple if bought from a Lamborghini vs VW/Audi service centre


The Gallardo and R8 are basically twins in different dresses haha


----------



## MHe225

gsingh0317 said:


> My daily for the last 5 years! Worked hard to pay her off and still love it like the day I bought it


You're braver than I am - came close to buying the first Gen R8, but couldn't bring myself to use it as a daily ..... Now, R8's are out of my reach (and are no longer offered with a manual, if I'm correct.


anonymousmoose said:


> Awesome! Love Audi. Alas - mines on the total opposite end of the Audi scale


Mine never made the Audi scale ..... but is very closely related


----------



## gsingh0317

You'd be surprised how good of a daily it actually is! You can still find a gen1 for under $100k with a manual in very good condition, drop $10-$20k more off the price if you don't mind higher mileage and a more common color.


----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #LosAngeles #HarleyDavidson1200








*


----------



## SaMaster14

gsingh0317 said:


> The Gallardo and R8 are basically twins in different dresses haha


And the newer model V10 R8 is apparently 95% the same as the Huracan or something close. I think Matt Watson did a race between the two and they were nearly identical performance-wise (at least straight line from both a roll and dig, and braking)


----------



## sajomo

I drive a 2021 Honda Accord Touring. I stay away from luxury cars, but not luxury watches.


----------



## gsingh0317

SaMaster14 said:


> And the newer model V10 R8 is apparently 95% the same as the Huracan or something close. I think Matt Watson did a race between the two and they were nearly identical performance-wise (at least straight line from both a roll and dig, and braking)


Same thing with the RSQ8 and Urus if not for the more aggressive ECU on the latter.


----------



## Black5




----------



## anonymousmoose

MHe225 said:


> Mine never made the Audi scale ..... but is very closely related
> View attachment 17122353


I actually wanted a GTI over my 1.4l Audi. Your VW is better and about as expensive as mine would be if they were both new.

But i was shopping when car prices were shooting up (covid) and the deal I got on the A3 was just fantastic (the used car dealer didn't realise it has 3 options pack - missing the style/sport pack so it looks like a base model on the exterior). 


So went with the more prestigious badge but IMO lesser car. It's missing power and given it has the dry clutch DSG only used on the 1.4 engine - I'd rather not risk wearing it out with an engine tune up.

Audi did do a super job styling the A3 sedan - it looks better than it drives. Not that it's terrible to drive or anything - just a bit underpowered


----------



## Homepukes




----------



## MHe225

anonymousmoose said:


> I actually wanted a GTI over my 1.4l Audi. Your VW is better and about as expensive as mine would be if they were both new .....


That's exactly what I learned when shopping for my first GTI back in 2009 .... I started looking at Audi ..... Very happy with my 3 (so far) GTI's, great cars.


----------



## gsingh0317

MHe225 said:


> That's exactly what I learned when shopping for my first GTI back in 2009 .... I started looking at Audi ..... Very happy with my 3 (so far) GTI's, great cars.


You'd be surprised how many shared platforms there are between VW, Audi, and even Lamborghini/Bentley (gasp). If you buy a VW you're not missing much, fantastic cars especially the R's!


----------



## SK360

Previous: 2014 C7 Z51 7spd manual with Vortech V3 Si supercharger on 9psi making 620rwhp









Current: 2019 Model 3 Performance on coilovers and a bunch of billet suspension parts, my current daily and autocross car.









Watch:


----------



## Orhorolgy

This 62 year old man with his Omega SpeedMaster Professional still drive's his original 2008 Toyota Tacoma that was purchased brand new, driven off the lot, back in April of 2008.....and still going strong today with close to 300K miles on it! 

The following are two current pictures of it.

I tell my wife that I'll continue to drive it till either I die or it dies.....whichever come's first! 

(...and if it were to go first...well then I'd just restore it...sadly...can't say the same for myself! )


----------



## szatoshi




----------



## Slant

Winner.

Game over.


----------



## anonymousmoose

MHe225 said:


> That's exactly what I learned when shopping for my first GTI back in 2009 .... I started looking at Audi ..... Very happy with my 3 (so far) GTI's, great cars.


An S3 would be do me. But I'm the kind of person who would probably go for an A5 if I wanted to spend S3 money.

I kinda regret not going GTI, they shot up in value



gsingh0317 said:


> You'd be surprised how many shared platforms there are between VW, Audi, and even Lamborghini/Bentley (gasp). If you buy a VW you're not missing much, fantastic cars especially the R's!


Agree. We got a Tiguan and they thing is great. Audis finish us a bit better but as you say, not missing much.


----------



## DougFNJ

2019 Honda Ridgeline RTLE. In Ridgeline forums, they jokingly refer it as a NART (Not a Real Truck) 

It’s perfect for me, drives like an SUV, and great for the small pickup truck duties. Drives great in the snow. Love this truck!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 81dollar

2021 Audi S4 and my attempt at a wrist & steering wheel shot


----------

